# News - Ubisoft: Raubkopierer: Ubisoft will mit neuem Programm gegen PC-Piraterie vorgehen



## System (28. Juli 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,691147


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. Juli 2009)

*.*

Es sollte wohl eher UboSoft vs ehrliche Kunden heißten. 

Auch interessant in dem Zusammenhang die Plattformverteilung:


> Plattform - Anteil am Umsatz (Vorjahreswert)
> NDS - 26% (37
> PC - 20% (14
> PS2- 1% (3
> ...


 http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/421/1966993/Ubisoft.html


----------



## German_Ripper (28. Juli 2009)

Na dann viel Erfolg Ubisoft... Ich finde solche Aussagen absoluter Quatsch. Es gibt kein System welches nicht umgangen werden kann. Wenn jemand eine noch so hohe Mauer baut, gibt es immer Leute die Sie übersteigen können und das Tor von innen für alle anderen öffnen.


----------



## HLP-Andy (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.07.2009 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Es sollte wohl eher UboSoft vs ehrliche Kunden heißten.


Wieso? Kennst du das Konzept schon? Weißt du, ob ehrliche Kunden einen Nachteil gegenüber Status Quo haben werden?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 28.07.2009 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 28.07.2009 11:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Jeder, aber manche finden das auch toll und modern.


----------



## RonTaboga (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Kapieren die es nicht das sie den "Krieg" nicht gewinnen können   

Die sollten echt bei dem Support für den PC und der Qualität der Umsetzungen ansetzen und nicht wieder diese alte Leier von den bösen Schwarzkopierern anfangen.   

Ich dachte die Industrie hätte wenigstens ein bisschen gelernt, aber nein...


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				German_Ripper am 28.07.2009 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann viel Erfolg Ubisoft... Ich finde solche Aussagen absoluter Quatsch. Es gibt kein System welches nicht umgangen werden kann. Wenn jemand eine noch so hohe Mauer baut, gibt es immer Leute die Sie übersteigen können und das Tor von innen für alle anderen öffnen.




sollte man meinen, wie man aber ein spiel, das nur als stream auf den heimischen rechner kommt "kopieren" will, erschliesst sich mir nicht.
das könnte wirklich "perfekt" sein.


----------



## FMEA (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.07.2009 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Es sollte wohl eher UboSoft vs ehrliche Kunden heißten.



sehr guter kommentar    gibt es ein fingerabdruckssystem für konsolen? für mich klingt das nach einem virtuellen system. hoffentlich machen sies gleich als eigenständiges betriebssystem für den pc (darauf hoffe ich schon lange), sonst gibt es garantiert massive leistungseinbußen.


----------



## Lurelein (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: .*

Ich finde immer noch lustig wie die Publisher den Raupkopierer Anteil bei der 360 unterschätzen. Ich kenne so viele Leute die ein geflashtes Laufwerk haben. Es ist super einfach eine 360 für Raupkopien fertig zu machen und die Publisher meinen das ist unwichtig ...

Mal schauen was der neue Kopierschutz von denen bringt und wie lange es braucht das die Szene den knackt ...


----------



## WarPilot (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.07.2009 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Es sollte wohl eher UboSoft vs ehrliche Kunden heißten.



So siehts aus. Vorallem wenn man Demos veröffentlicht, die auch eine suer Spiel representieren, dann würde die Leute auch das Spiel kaufen. Aber wie ist es gerade bei Ubi-Schrott ähm sry Ubisoft. Der Support für den PC ist fast gleich 0. Bestes Beispiel PoP, extra Klamotten usw. der PC Spieler ging leer aus. Meiner Meinung nach sollen die erstmal das in den Griff bekommen, bevor man an einen weiteren DRM Client geht.


----------



## trym (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

da bin ich mal gespannt, ich vertrau auf razor und reloaded, die machen das schon :>


----------



## Necrolan (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Schiebt es nicht auf Raubkopien!
Programmiert mal wieder Spiele die vom Gameplay abwechslungsreich,spielerrisch fordern nicht so casaul Müll und eine Story, die länger als nur 6h  sind.
Dann wird auch wieder ein oder anderes Spiel mehr gekauft.


----------



## RonTaboga (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 28.07.2009 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 28.07.2009 11:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das würden so wenige akzeptieren, dass es der Untergang des Herstellers wär vermute ich. Perfekt wär hier also denke ich mal gar nichts dran  



> da bin ich mal gespannt, ich vertrau auf razor und reloaded, die machen das schon :>



Daran besteht kein Zweifel, solange es ein "normaler" Schutz ist. Bei Streamen allerdings weiss ich nicht wirklich wie so etwas gecracked werden sollte.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 28.07.2009 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Das würden so wenige akzeptieren, dass es der Untergang des Herstellers wär vermute ich.




und das weisst du woher?   

ich würds nicht akzeptieren, nur um das gleich klarzustellen, nur stehe ich ganz bestimmt nicht stellvertretend für die masse an spielern.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				trym am 28.07.2009 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> da bin ich mal gespannt, ich vertrau auf razor und reloaded, die machen das schon :>


Sieh dich hiermit als verwarnt an.
Nochmal so ein Spruch in diese Richtung und du kannst dir ein anderes Forum suchen.


----------



## RonTaboga (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 28.07.2009 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 28.07.2009 11:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das tu ich auch nicht. Aber wenn ich mich so in mich und andere Gamer hineinversetze kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen, das es jemals akzeptiert werden würde. Das ist genau der falsche Schritt.

Und wenn schon so etwas überhaupt sein muss, dann evtl. nur bei einem Nutzungspreis von 10€ pro Spiel mehr nicht. Also wenn die da immer noch 45-50 Flocken für verlangen wäre das echt lächerlich.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 28.07.2009 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist genau der falsche Schritt.


Spiele die Steam voraussetzen bzw. darüber vertrieben werden verkaufen sich immer noch ziemlich gut. 

Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn Valve mit Steam eine ähnliche Technologie wie "Datenstreams" entwickelt.

Knackpunkt ist eben die Serverbandbreite, Serverleistung und natürlich Internetleitung beim Endkunden.

Übrigens, Ubisoft hat bereits den Test gewagt und Spiele ohne Kopierschutz veröffentlicht, u.a. Prince of Persia und Shaun White Snowboarding.


----------



## moskitoo (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 28.07.2009 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 28.07.2009 11:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man kann auch Internetstreams (Video on Demmand etc) aufzeichnen. Könnte mir vorstellen dass es bei spielen auch klappt, um dann eine lauffähige kopie zu erstellen.


----------



## RonTaboga (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 28.07.2009 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 28.07.2009 12:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich meinte STREAM, also das das Spiel sozusagen auf den Servern des Herstellern ruht und nur Paketweise je nach gebrauch in Portionen zum Spieler per Internet auf den Rechner kommt.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 28.07.2009 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Das tu ich auch nicht. Aber wenn ich mich so in mich und andere Gamer hineinversetze kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen, das es jemals akzeptiert werden würde.




tja, das problem ist aber, dass du genau das nicht kannst und ich natürlich genausowenig:

ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass x-millionen deutsche geld für handyklingeltönte ausgeben - trotzdem tun sie es.
ebensowenig weiss ich, wer diese ganze real-soaps im dt. fernsehen konsumiert.
irgendwer wird es aber tun, sonst gäbe es sie nicht.
und so könnte ich dir unzählige beispiele liefern, von dingen die ich nicht im geringsten verstehen kann, für die es aber trotzdem einen -teils riesigen- markt gibt.

lange rede, kurzer sinn:
unsere meinung alleine hat keinerlei aussagekraft für irgendwas.  




> Man kann auch Internetstreams (Video on Demmand etc) aufzeichnen. Könnte mir vorstellen dass es bei spielen auch klappt, um dann eine lauffähige kopie zu erstellen.



spiele auf der einen und filme/ musik auf der anderen seite unterscheiden sich aber doch fundamental. man könnte natürlich ein video seines spielfortschritfs mitschneiden, nur brächte das wohl eher wenig. das gesamt spiel könnte man daraus wohl kaum extrahieren, da man eigentlich ohnehin nur ein video vor sich hat.   


[um das noch mal klarzustellen:
ich hab das nur geschrieben, weil ich in dem fall (im hinblick auf gaikai und onlive) wirklich keine möglichkeit sehe, das spiel zu vervielfältigen (es sei denn natürlich das gesamte spiel verflüchtigt sich von den servern des herstellers/ vertreibers). 
allerdings hab ich nix über die (momentane) technische machbarkeit gesagt und schon gar nicht, habe ich ein wort darüber verloren, was ich persönlich davon halten würde.]


----------



## Lemmiwinks (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

ich finde Ubisoft hat nur stinklangweilige Spiele im Portfolio. Es auf die Raubkopierer zu schieben ist ja mal wieder 08/15


----------



## N-Traxx (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Interesannt das sie die sinkenden Absatzzahlen auf die Raubkopien zurückführen und nicht auf die misserablen Titelumsetzungen/fortsetzungen. 

Neuer Kopierschutz ? Don Quijote strike back


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 28.07.2009 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich meinte STREAM, also das das Spiel sozusagen auf den Servern des Herstellern ruht und nur Paketweise je nach gebrauch in Portionen zum Spieler per Internet auf den Rechner kommt.


Du hast meinen Beitrag nicht verstanden, du sprachst von "falscher Schritt" und ich hab als Beispiel Steam genannt, welches das erste Programm im großen Stil war, was eine Kundengängelung und Bindung (!) einsetzt und immer noch erfolgreich ist, bzw. immer erfolgreicher wird.

Datenstreams sind der nächste Schritt ... steht aber auch so in meinen Text.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Lemmiwinks am 28.07.2009 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde Ubisoft hat nur stinklangweilige Spiele im Portfolio. Es auf die Raubkopierer zu schieben ist ja mal wieder 08/15


Wenn die Spiele stinklangweilig sind, was man ja dann auch in der Presse / Internet lesen kann, warum werden diese Spiele dann trotzdem massenhaft kopiert? :-o


----------



## RonTaboga (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 28.07.2009 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 28.07.2009 12:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das bewusstsein jedoch, das mein Spiel nach dem Kauf weder auf der DVD, noch auf meiner Festplatte in seiner vollständigen Form vorhanden ist, ist jedoch ein weitaus größeres und heikleres Kaliber als Steam. Das ist in meinen Augen schon eine ganz andere Dimension der Gängelung.


----------



## Bl00dy3y3 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Ich finde besonders Ubisoft sollte nicht sofort den Rückgang in Bezug auf die Anzahl der Raubkopierer sehen. Nach zwei wirklich enttäuschenden Titeln wie Assassins Creed und FarCry 2 werd ich mir bei einem Spiel aus den Händen Ubisofts auch zwei mal überlegen ob ich es mir kaufen werde.
Bei solchen Bemerkungen sollten die auch Zahlen nennen wie oft ein Spiel als "erweiterte Demo" genutzt wurde, mir ist klar das dies sehr schwer ist nachzuweisen. Aber ich hör immer Raubkopierer hier und Raubkopierer da aber was für einen wirklichen Anteil sie ausmachen weis ich nicht rly.
Aber vll sollten die in die Richtung gehen, einen Raubkopierer einen Grund zugeben ein Spiel zukaufen, sei es durch ein gutes und abwechslungreiches Spiel welches dazu auch noch relativ Bugfrei ist und durch ein gutes Zubehör der Verpackung glänzt. Nicht wie bei Assassins Creed mit dem dürftigen Booklet und als Beilage die Werbung für das Handyspiel wo man "PLAY ASS" schicken sollte, obwohl beim letzten Wort musste ich doch recht schmunzeln


----------



## Zsinj (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Das einzige was sie mit dem Programm erreichen werden, ist das es noch weniger Kaufen werden, da sich längst nicht alle Kunden erar***en lassen.

Sollen sie doch lieber mal
-bessere Produkte und
-fertige Produkte
anbieten,

aber ohne dabei den ehrlichen Käufer zu knebeln.

Man beißt nicht in die Hand die einen Füttert und reist dabei noch den ganzen Arm ab!


----------



## Kanthos (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

So, jetzt reichts.
Ich bin ein legaler Käufer von Spielen, auch von Ubisoft.
Aber anstatt sie sich mal um die Qualtität Ihrer Produkte kümmern, ist es natürlich immer der Raubkopierer wenn der Absatz sinkt.
Bestes Beispiel ist "Anno 1404" es gibt keinen Multiplayermodus, was solch ein Strategiespiel aber haben sollte. Dazu gibt es natürlich noch einen Kopierschutz der sich tief im System vergräbt und sonstwas macht.
Ab jetrzt werde ich mir einfach keine Spiele mehr mit Kopierschutz kaufen, mir reichts.


----------



## Einstein111 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Die Gängelung bei Anno 1404 war eigentlich schon zu viel des Guten. Wenn das noch schlimmer wird, kauf ich mir eben garnix mehr von denen.

Wer an dem Ast sägt, auf dem er selber sitzt, dem kann man nicht helfen...


----------



## santaclaus333 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

In Ordnung Ubisoft, ich werd mir ne Raubkopie holen, wo der Onlinezwang entfernt wurde. Der Schuss ging nach hinten los.

_Moppeledit_ Verwarnt per OMail. Bitte Postfach prüfen. Danke.


----------



## stockduck (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Wenn es ein Programm ist, dann lässt es sich auch umgehen.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 28.07.2009 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Das bewusstsein jedoch, das mein Spiel nach dem Kauf weder auf der DVD, noch auf meiner Festplatte in seiner vollständigen Form vorhanden ist, ist jedoch ein weitaus größeres und heikleres Kaliber als Steam. Das ist in meinen Augen schon eine ganz andere Dimension der Gängelung.


Findest du? Normalerweise hast du auch keinen Zugriff auf die Daten von Steam, d.h. du bist dem gesamten System auch 'ausgeliefert', denn Steam könnte die Gängelungsschraube auch anziehen und fordern, dass sich Spiele bei jedem Start 'authentifizieren' müssen, d.h. du musst Online sein.

Der Schritt von Steam zu Stream ist ein verdammt kleiner ... ich glaub du unterschätzt hier die Tragweite bzw. Möglichkeiten von Steam massiv. 

Wenn man sich natürlich illegaler Methoden bedient ist Steam genauso ungefährlich wie SecuROM oder ähnliche Dinge, aber Valve hat mit Steam mehr Möglichkeiten ... z.B. das sich immer nur ~60-70% der Daten auf dem Rechner des Users befinden, die restlichen immer bei Valve auf den Steamservern ... 'rebuilden' dürfte hier nicht in Frage kommen, denn die Teile die fehlen variieren immer etc.pp.

Wie gesagt, Onlinekauf bei Steam hab ich auch kein Medium zur Hand und meine Daten liegen verschlüsselt auf der Festplatte.


----------



## Tut_Ench (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Tz...die sollen sich mal über zurückgehende Kundenzahlen beschweren.
Wie läuft das denn heute ab?

Man geht in einen Laden, kauft sich für 45-50 Euro ein Game, latscht nach Hause, installiert es, stellt fest, dass die DVD-Hülle bloß die DVD und ein paar Werbezettel enthält...mit Glück vielleicht ein Wisch mit Verweis auf das Handbuch im pdf-Format auf der DvD. Installation ist fertig, man will starten, was erst im dritten versuch klappt, weil SecuFuck erstmal meckert, dass man doch bitte keine Sicherungskopie einlegen soll. 
Nachdem man es endlich geschaft hat das Game zu starten, daddelt man fröhlich vor sich hin und denkt sich nach 4 Stunden "Hm...ist aber eine komische Stelle für Credits...ach, das Spiel ist vorbei".


Sie fahren die Qualität und den Umfang der Verpackung runter, sie fahren den Umfang der Spiele runter, schrauben aber den Preis nach oben udn wundern sich, dass keiner mehr losgeht und einen Vollpreistitel kauft? Wie blind und dumm kann man eigentlich sein?

Die sollten sich mal ein Beispiel an Blizzard nehmen, deren Spiele haben immer eine geile Verpackung, ein fettes Handbuch mit Hintergrundmaterial und dann natürlich ein Spiel, dass für etliche Tage an den Monitor fesselt, da ist man sofort bereit 45€ hinzulegen.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Zsinj am 28.07.2009 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollen sie doch lieber mal
> -bessere Produkte und
> -fertige Produkte
> anbieten,


Dann beleg deine Argumente doch mal an den Spielen Prince of Persia und Anno 1404. :-o


----------



## trym (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 28.07.2009 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Lemmiwinks am 28.07.2009 12:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. die Leute knacken es aus Spaß, weil sie wissen das sie etwas schwieriges können und es leute gibt die es ihnen danken
2. werden sie deshalb kopiert ,weil man zum preis von 0€ auch ein eher mittelmäßiges oder kurzweiliges/langweiliges Spiel mal eben durchzocken kann wenn man grad nix besseres zu tun hat, was man zum preis von 50€ im leben nich tun würde -> ergo werden auch die mittelmäßigen und langweiligen games kopiert

Fazit: selbst wenn sie die raubkopien drastisch senken brauchen sie nich davon ausgehen das auf einma der absatz ungemein steigt, weil sie dann merken das die ganzen leute sich plötzlich trotzdem weigern den ewig gleichen, inspirationslosen einheitsbrei der spieleindustrie für den wahnwitzigen preis von 50€ zu kaufen und sich endlich mal gedanken darüber machen müssen innovative spiele zu entwickeln


----------



## Flo66R6 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 28.07.2009 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Spiele stinklangweilig sind, was man ja dann auch in der Presse / Internet lesen kann, warum werden diese Spiele dann trotzdem massenhaft kopiert? :-o



Wenn ich dir das nun schreibe, bekommst du das eh wieder in den falschen Hals und es heist wieder: Verwarnung bla bla.

PS: Ja, ich kaufe mir meine Spiele ganz normal


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Tut_Ench am 28.07.2009 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Die sollten sich mal ein Beispiel an Blizzard nehmen, deren Spiele haben immer eine geile Verpackung, ein fettes Handbuch mit Hintergrundmaterial und dann natürlich ein Spiel, dass für etliche Tage an den Monitor fesselt, da ist man sofort bereit 45€ hinzulegen.


Denn nenn mir doch mal mehr als ein Spiel ( keine AddOns ), die Blizzard in den letzten vier Jahren veröffentlicht hat.

Ich verweis mal ganz dezent auf das kommende Starcraft II, welches nur die Teranerkampagne enthält und kein LAN Modus. Soviel zum ' mal ein Beispiel nehmen'.   

Übrigens ... welche UbiSoft Spiele hast du in 4h durchgespielt? :-o


----------



## Snikrot (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 28.07.2009 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 28.07.2009 11:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann gibt es Leute die einfach einen Illegalen Server auf machen von dem man dann das Spiel Streamen kann.^^


----------



## N-Traxx (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Tut_Ench am 28.07.2009 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Sie fahren die Qualität und den Umfang der Verpackung runter, sie fahren den Umfang der Spiele runter, schrauben aber den Preis nach oben udn wundern sich, dass keiner mehr losgeht und einen Vollpreistitel kauft? Wie blind und dumm kann man eigentlich sein?
> 
> Die sollten sich mal ein Beispiel an Blizzard nehmen, deren Spiele haben immer eine geile Verpackung, ein fettes Handbuch mit Hintergrundmaterial und dann natürlich ein Spiel, dass für etliche Tage an den Monitor fesselt, da ist man sofort bereit 45€ hinzulegen.



 
Du hast aber vergessen das intzwischen auch noch 90% Konsolenumsetzugen sind wo man nichtmal die Tastenbelegung selber wähen kann da die halbe Tastatur mit Fixbuttons übersäht sind. Was die Spiele für mich teilweise so unspielbar macht das sie nach den ersten 10 min weggelegt werden oder zurück in den Laden wandern.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Snikrot am 28.07.2009 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann gibt es Leute die einfach einen Illegalen Server auf machen von dem man dann das Spiel Streamen kann.^^



und wie kommen "die" an das spiel?
nicht wirklich durchdacht dein "plan".


----------



## crackajack (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 28.07.2009 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Lemmiwinks am 28.07.2009 12:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PoP und FC2 wurden ja nicht einhellig niedergemacht, wenn da doch viele auch selbst einen genaueren Blick mangels Demo drauf werfen wollen ist das zwar keineswegs richtig, aber es erklärt halt doch größeres Interesse bei den Kopien. Mir erscheint die "erweiterte Demo" Ausrede eben immer als Ausrede, aber ev. ist da mehr dran als ich dem zusprechen würde.


----------



## gatuschi4132 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 28.07.2009 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Tut_Ench am 28.07.2009 12:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CoJ: Bound in Blood als ganz aktuelles beispiel ist etwa nach 4-5h fertig. dazu kommt dann noch einen multiplayer, der bei kaum jemandem funktioniert. hab bei 5 servern probiert zu connecten und bei keinem hats funktioniert


----------



## gildenmeister (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Mit einer gewissen Anzahl an Raubkopierer muß jeder rechnen, aber wenn man zusätzlich die ehrlichen Kunden vergrault braucht man sich wegen schlechten Verkaufszahlen nicht zu wundern !
Zwangsregistrierungen, Online- Aktivierungen und weitere unzumutbare Entmündigung des ehrlichen Kunden und somit die falsche hausgemachte Politik. Würde ich eher als Grund nennen. Dazu kommen die Total verbugten Spiele beim erscheinen. Hallo, wenn ich ein Spiel im laden kaufe. Möchte ich das es läuft ! Ich will nicht das halbe Spiel mittels Patch  aus dem Internet saugen, damit ich spielen kann. Dann braue ich auch nicht das Spiel auf DVD. Wozu dann auch, ist sowieso nur Dreck drauf , was nicht richtig läuft! Da haben wir schon einen weiteren Grund. Ein Patch sollte ein Feinschliff für das Spiel sein und mehr NICHT !
Das auf Konsole , die Spiele besser verkauft werden , liegt an den von mir aufgezählten Gründen. Also an dieser beschissenen PC Politik und dank Fanboys wird sich da auch nichts ändern. Ich selber habe mir in 1 ½ Jahen 20 Konsolen Spiele zugelegt, PC Spiele = 0 bis auf 2 Spiele von der Pyramide ohne Zwangsregistrierung und co.. Als Konsolenspieler hat man mit so einen scheiß nicht am Hut. Hätte man mir vor zwei Jahren gesagt, ich würde mir eine Konsole kaufen, würde ich einem den Vogel zeigen. Zeiten ändern sich. Nur wenige PC Spiele interessieren mich noch, darunter Diablo 3 und Starcraft 2. Mußte mal gesagt werden !


----------



## Snikrot (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 28.07.2009 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Snikrot am 28.07.2009 12:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja in Zeiten wo es im Internet schon die Alpha von Starcraft 2 gibt und Filme die vor dem Erscheinen im Kino schon zu finden sind, wird das kein problem sein.
Leider.


----------



## Zsinj (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Einstein111 am 28.07.2009 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gängelung bei Anno 1404 war eigentlich schon zu viel des Guten. Wenn das noch schlimmer wird, kauf ich mir eben garnix mehr von denen.
> 
> Wer an dem Ast sägt, auf dem er selber sitzt, dem kann man nicht helfen...


 jo, Anno...
Ich hab ca 23h gebraucht bis es gelaufen ist. Absoluter negativ Rekord. 
Hätte ich das vorher gewusst das das wieder so ein gef**** wird, hätt ich es wahrscheinlich  gelassen. Aber ich mag Anno und das Spiel hatte auch gute Bewertungen bekommen. 

Schlussendlich hei?t das ganze nur das ich noch weniger kaufe und mir das dann lieber irgendwann als 5-10€ Spiel hole. Bei dem Preis ist mir dann auch DRM relativ egal. 
(Außerdem sind bis dato dann alle Patches draußen und bessere Hardware hat man dann evtl. auch noch   )

Aber langsam scheint Ubi immer mehr zu EA aufzurücken - im negativen sinne. 
Glücklicherweise gibt es noch andere Hersteller und Publisher


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				trym am 28.07.2009 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. die Leute knacken es aus Spaß, weil sie wissen das sie etwas schwieriges können und es leute gibt die es ihnen danken


Prince of Persia hatte kein Kopierschutz ... d.h. "knacken aus Spass" kann hier nicht greifen.
Selbst wenn, Knacken tut es einer, vllt. zwei ... kopieren tuen es aber tausende und mehr.

D.h. dein Argument greift hier absolut nicht.



> 2. werden sie deshalb kopiert ,weil man zum preis von 0€ auch ein eher mittelmäßiges oder kurzweiliges/langweiliges Spiel mal eben durchzocken kann wenn man grad nix besseres zu tun hat, was man zum preis von 50€ im leben nich tun würde -> ergo werden auch die mittelmäßigen und langweiligen games kopiert


Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Das Spiel ist es in den Augen der Leute nicht wert gekauft zu werden, aber sie wollen es trotzdem Spielen weil es eben 'nur mittelmäßig' ist.

Da bleibt einem nur so ein Gesichtsausdruck: 



Wenn ich ein Spiel nicht kaufen mag weil es mich nicht anspricht, dann lass ich es im Laden verrotten bzw. warte auf eine Preissenkung, die ja nun gerade im PC Segment nach ~zwei, drei Monaten Eintritt.

Das sind mMn nur ausreden die das Kopieren rechtfertigen ... aber bei weitem keine wirklich plausiblen Gründe.



> Fazit: selbst wenn sie die raubkopien drastisch senken brauchen sie nich davon ausgehen das auf einma der absatz ungemein steigt, weil sie dann merken das die ganzen leute sich plötzlich trotzdem weigern den ewig gleichen, inspirationslosen einheitsbrei der spieleindustrie für den wahnwitzigen preis von 50€ zu kaufen und sich endlich mal gedanken darüber machen müssen innovative spiele zu entwickeln


Der Absatz muss nicht mal 'drastisch' steigen, es reicht vllt. schon den Absatz um 10-20% zu steigern. Solche Zahlen finde ich z.B. mehr als realistisch und könnte mir vorstellen, dass bei einem wirklich unknackbaren Kopierschutz die Absatzzahlen von Spielen in dem Ausmaß steigen.

Das natürlich die absoluten Gurkenspiele weiterhin wie Blei im Regal stehen bleiben ist natürlich klar.


----------



## Limettenzinkgelb (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

habt ihr euch auch den kotaku link angesehen. in dem artikel geht es hauptsächlich um nitendo ds, zudem wird dort auch erwähnt das ubisoft keine spiele mehr für die psp portiert, weill die piratierie überhand genommen hat. ebenfalls wird der mehrwert einer retailversion gegenüber einer downloadversion erwähnt, somit dürfte die hier diskutierte download variante keine option für ubisoft sein.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				gatuschi4132 am 28.07.2009 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> CoJ: Bound in Blood als ganz aktuelles beispiel ist etwa nach 4-5h fertig. dazu kommt dann noch einen multiplayer, der bei kaum jemandem funktioniert. hab bei 5 servern probiert zu connecten und bei keinem hats funktioniert


Ich hab CoJiB für die XBox360 und nach ~5 Stunden ca. zur Hälfte durch. Wenn ich hochrechne und sage, ich brauch ~10-11 ( ggf. 12 ) Stunden dann ist es in Ordnung für mich. Der Multiplayer funktioniert übrigens auf der 360 ausgezeichnet.


----------



## Just-Me (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Mit Online-Zwang könnt ich leben. Alles, was den Raubkopierer schaded, fördert den PC-Bereich. Dass irgendwelche Leute sich dann weigern, das Spiel zu kaufen, ist zu vernachlässigen. Hat man ja bei Anno1404 und Empire Total War gesehen. 

System-DRM find ich aber ne beschissene Kopierschutzlösung und schaded den Raubkopierern auch ned.


----------



## loener (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

LOL, Ubisoft... Ich fand Assassin's Creed total schwach, nach einer halben Stunde zuschauen bei nem Kumpel hatte ich keine Lust mehr darauf, von mir aus können sie ihren 2er hinter Stahlwänden einmauern.
Und die Aussage es gäbe keine Raubkopien/weniger auf Konsolen ist doch auch völliger Schwachsinn.
Der Umsatz geht zurück weil die Leute weniger Geld haben und die Spiele immer dümmer werden im Regelfall, da kauft man dann halt nur ABSOLUTE TOPGAMES.


Und ein Sins of a Solar Empire hat doch bewiesen, dass man seine Spiele noch verkaufen kann auch ohne dem Endkunden auf den Sack zu gehen und OHNE ein riesen Studio hinter sich zu wissen. Das hab ich letztens in der Spielepyramide gesehen für 10 Euro und kann es nur wärmstens empfehlen.

PS: wer seine Games in Deutschland für 50 euro kauft is aber auch selber schuld, in UK sind sie uncut bei release ca 30 euro teuer...


----------



## Mister_Y (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Wäre ja mal was frisches einen neuartigen "Kopierschutz" zu entwickeln, der sich tatsächlich gegen Raubkopierer richtet und dem ehrlichen Käufer Vorteile beschehrt. Aber ich tippe mal ganz stark darauf, dass es mal wieder Kundengängelung wird, die die Raubkopiererszene selbst völlig kalt lässt, während der ehrliche <STRIKE>Käufer</STRIKE> Mieter mit eingeschränkter Intallationszahl, überlasteten Aktivierungsservern usw. über den Tisch gezogen wird...


----------



## German_Ripper (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 28.07.2009 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 28.07.2009 12:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hast du ausnahmsweise mal kein recht. Alle zum Spielen notwendigen Datein werden auf deinem Rechner lokal installiert. Es gibt ein Programm welche diese Spiele auch lokal(offline) aus deinem Steam-Common-Ordner heraus starten kann. Dieses Tool ist übrigens auf LANs sehr beliebt.


----------



## Aithir (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Mal schauen, was für eine Kundengängelei sich Ubisoft ausgedacht hat.

Den PC als Sündenbock für sinkende Umsätze zu nehmen ist lächerlich. Fast jedes Spiel seit Pop hat es in die Charts geschafft und das trotz Fehlen eines Kopierschutzes. Und Anno war außerhalb Mitteleuropas noch nie ein großer Hit. Wobei Anno 1404 ja der große PC-Titel gewesen wäre, an dem Ubisoft die "Kein Kopierschutz" hätte testen können. Die meisten Titel von Ubisoft sind Konsolentitel, die auch auf dem PC erscheinen,  und Endwar war schon auf den Konsolen ein großer Flop. 

Der Nitendo DS hat den PC bei Raubkopien schon lange überholt und auch die X-Box 360 ist bei den Raubkopien im Kommen. Die Playstation 3 ist spätestens, wenn Blue Ray sich etabliert hat, eine Plattform für Raubkopien.

Zudem wäre es doch einmal an der Zeit, die Raubkopien nach Region zu bestimmen. Nur weil in China, Rußland und co das Raubkopieren Volkssport, gibt es keinen Grund andere Regionen dafür zu bestrafen.


----------



## gatuschi4132 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 28.07.2009 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> gatuschi4132 am 28.07.2009 12:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10h würden für mich auch klar gehen, aber 5h sind zu wenig, wenn dann der multiplayer (aufm Pc) als zusatz auch nicht funktionstüchtig ist


----------



## Bl00dy3y3 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 28.07.2009 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> > 2. werden sie deshalb kopiert ,weil man zum preis von 0€ auch ein eher mittelmäßiges oder kurzweiliges/langweiliges Spiel mal eben durchzocken kann wenn man grad nix besseres zu tun hat, was man zum preis von 50€ im leben nich tun würde -> ergo werden auch die mittelmäßigen und langweiligen games kopiert
> 
> 
> Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Das Spiel ist es in den Augen der Leute nicht wert gekauft zu werden, aber sie wollen es trotzdem Spielen weil es eben 'nur mittelmäßig' ist.
> ...



Naja ganz so abwähgig ist die These nicht, das merk ich doch schon selbst wenn ein Film ins Kino kommt und wo ich mir denke: neh für den geb ich doch keine 5€ aus aber wenn der mal für lau im TV läuft guck ich ihn mir trotzdem an.

Aber ich denke auch mal das sich die Protestaktionen leicht erkannbar machen, Leute die Spiele boykottieren welche mit einer Onlineaktivierung daher kommen. Das hat mir auch schon ein zweimal die Entscheidung des Kaufen abgenommen.

PS: ich hab für CoJ BiB knapp 6 Stunden gebraucht, war aber noch annehmbar da das Spiel sehr gut war und es mir wirklich gute Unterhaltung geboten hat. Sowas ist aber eher die Ausnahme.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				German_Ripper am 28.07.2009 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Alle zum Spielen notwendigen Datein werden auf deinem Rechner lokal installiert. Es gibt ein Programm welche diese Spiele auch lokal(offline) aus deinem Steam-Common-Ordner heraus starten kann. Dieses Tool ist übrigens auf LANs sehr beliebt.


Ich weiss das die Daten im Moment zu 100% auf der Festplatte gespeichert werden, aber im Grunde muss doch eigentlich Steam laufen damit es läuft, oder nicht?

Sehen wir jetzt mal von 3rd Party Programme ab.

Ich hab nur Half-Life 2 im Original über Steam gespielt, d.h. meine Erfahrung sind sehr beschränkt auf diesem Gebiet. Es gab Berichte, wo HL2 nach zwei Monaten "offline" eine erneute Authentifizierung haben wollte, d.h. der Computer wo Steam + HL2 installiert war musste Online gehen.

Ich mein halt nur, dass Steam ohne Probleme so 'umgeschrieben' werden kann, dass man zum Starten halt immer Online sein muss. 

Das man das ggf. mit Programmen / Tools umgehen kann, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Aber korrigier mich ruhig wenn ich falsch liege und solche Tools von Valve freigegeben wurden. Man(n) lernt ja nie aus ( auch ich nicht!  )!


----------



## Berndor (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Es wird bei der ganzen Diskussion schon einmal der Denkfehler begangen, daß jeder Raubkopierer auch ein potentieller Käufer sein könnte.
Dem ist bei weitem nicht so, denn ein Großteil dieser Leute kauft sich generell gar keine Spiele, weil sie glauben, alles umsonst haben zu müssen.
Da es diese Leute aber schon immer gibt, ist die Ursache für die sinkenden Verkaufszahlen tatsächlich woanders zu suchen.
Viele Gründe wurden ja hier schon genannt:

- mangelnde Qualität (liebloser Konsolenport etc.)
- Umfang 
- kein Mehrwert für den ehrlichen Käufer, eher Komfort mit der Raubkopie (keine CD im Laufwerk etc.)
- Warum zum Teufel kostet eine Steam-Version beispielsweise so viel wie eine DVD-Version ?

Ich bin z.. B. mal auf die Verkaufszahlen von Dragon Age gespannt, ob dabei manche der Argumente von Ubisoft entkräftet werden können.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bl00dy3y3 am 28.07.2009 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ganz so abwähgig ist die These nicht, das merk ich doch schon selbst wenn ein Film ins Kino kommt und wo ich mir denke: neh für den geb ich doch keine 5€ aus aber wenn der mal für lau im TV läuft guck ich ihn mir trotzdem an.


Alles richtig was du gesagt hast, aber hier greift genau der Teil, den ich meinte. Man muss eben für eine bestimmte Zeit ( Zeitraum! ) auf Film XYZ verzichten, bis er im Free-TV läuft vergehen gut und gerne 2-3 Jahre.

Spiele haben einen schnelleren Zeitraum wo der Preis fällt ... zwei, drei Monate verzichten und man kann das Spiel ggf. zur Hälfte des Preises erwerben ( oder eben ausleihen, problemlos bei Konsolenspielen! ).



> Aber ich denke auch mal das sich die Protestaktionen leicht erkannbar machen, Leute die Spiele boykottieren welche mit einer Onlineaktivierung daher kommen. Das hat mir auch schon ein zweimal die Entscheidung des Kaufen abgenommen.


Genauso sehe ich das auch ... wenn man mit Bedingungen nicht zufrieden ist: dann kauft man eben nicht. Aber solange Leute kopieren, warum auch immer, haben Hersteller die Möglichkeit auf die Raubkopierraten zu zeigen und zu sagen, desshalb machen wir XYZ!

Verzicht ist die beste Lösung bei solchen Dingen, sei es nun bei genmanipulierter Nahrung oder eben Kundengängelung bei Spielen.


----------



## dmxforflesh (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 28.07.2009 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> gatuschi4132 am 28.07.2009 12:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für einen geübten Shootergamer is das Spiel in ca. 6h durch. Ich hatte es beim ersten mal auf leicht in knapp 7h durch, danach nochmal auf mittel in 5h20min.

Ich verweise mal auf diesen Thread:
http://forums-de.ubi.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/9111071177/m/8901081177/p/12

Mehr muss man dazu wohl nicht sagen, ausser vielleicht: "NIE WIEDER UBISOFT!!!!"


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Berndor am 28.07.2009 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird bei der ganzen Diskussion schon einmal der Denkfehler begangen, daß jeder Raubkopierer auch ein potentieller Käufer sein könnte.


Wer macht den Fehler? Hier im Thread sicherlich niemand und im Interview, ich hab die Originalquelle gelesen, auch niemand.

Es ist bei keinem die Rede das die Verkäufe um 100% oder mehr steigen WENN man den besten & unknackbaren Kopierschutz hat.



> Dem ist bei weitem nicht so, denn ein Großteil dieser Leute kauft sich generell gar keine Spiele, weil sie glauben, alles umsonst haben zu müssen.


Dann ist das Ansinnen von UbiSoft gerechtfertigt. Schlussendlich reicht es, wenn man ~10% der Kopier zu potentiellen Käufern 'umpolen' kann.



> Da es diese Leute aber schon immer gibt, ist die Ursache für die sinkenden Verkaufszahlen tatsächlich woanders zu suchen.


"Tatsächlich"? Wie wäre es diese Leute als Käufer zu gewinnen weil man ihnen einen Mehrwert in Form von XYZ gibt? Wie wärs mit den Leuten, die Aufgrund der niedrigen Hemmschwelle bzw. Beschaffung dann doch überlegen, ob sie es kaufen weil sie das Spiel XYZ sonst nicht bekommen würden?

Es gibt nicht nur Schwarz oder Weiß, potentielle Kunden sind vielfältig.


----------



## Odin333 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 28.07.2009 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Zsinj am 28.07.2009 12:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das neue pop ist nun wirklich das schlechteste pop überhaupt.
Story? Die ist nicht tiefgängiger als eine Pfütze.
Grafik? Geschmackssache - mir hats gefallen.
Steuerung? Besser als bei den Vorgängern
Motivation? Das Spiel war nach einer Stunde fast so langweilig wie AC, einzig die Grafik hats etwas aufgewertet.
Unterstützung bzw. DLC für PC? Wo denn?
Wenn du ein Spiel kaufst und nach einem Monat bekommst du als PC-Spieler von Ubisoft einen Arschtritt, weil sie nur Konsolen mit in diesem Fall DLCs supporten, überlegst du es dir beim nächsten Ubititel 2x.

Anno ist für Ubisoft halt sowas wie Sims für EA.

Für mich ist äusserst fragwürdig, dass man den Umsatzeinbruch auf die Raubkopierer schieben kann.
Bei Raubkopien gibt es nie konkrete Zahlen, es könnten sich Mio. Leute illegal ein Spiel gezogen haben, oder eben niemand.
Wie bitte rechnet man da? Den Durchschnitt von 0 und 100 Mio.?
Oder einfach wie Crytek mal schnell 20 Mio. Raubkopien geschätzt.  

Selbst wenn man konkrete Zahlen hat (z.B. 1.493.376 illegale Downloads) ist es wohl mehr als unsinnig diese Zahl auch nur ansatzweise mit dem Erlös eines Spieles zu multiplizieren und dann zu sagen: uns sind z.B. 12 Mio € durch Raubkopien entgangen.

(Als ob jeder Chinese der Windows nutzt ein komplettes Monatsgehalt berappen würde um sich eine legale Lizenz zu kaufen)

Aber sollen sie wieder Mio. von € ausgeben um den nächsten unsinnigen Kopierschutz in die Welt zu setzen, der vermutlich wieder 2 Tage vor Release gecracked ist.

PS: Dass der Kopierschutz auf Streaming basiert kann man 2010 sicher noch vergessen.


----------



## N-Traxx (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Was war den das letzte wirklich gute Spiel von Ubi ?


----------



## McDrake (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				N-Traxx am 28.07.2009 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Was war den das letzte wirklich gute Spiel von Ubi ?


Ich hab sowohl mit Anno, als auch mit Call of Juarez viel Spass.


----------



## shedao (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 28.07.2009 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist bei keinem die Rede das die Verkäufe um 100% oder mehr steigen WENN man den besten & unknackbaren Kopierschutz hat.
> [...]
> Dann ist das Ansinnen von UbiSoft gerechtfertigt. Schlussendlich reicht es, wenn man ~10% der Kopier zu potentiellen Käufern 'umpolen' kann.



Wenn man sich ansieht wie oft manche Spiele kopiert werden, würde es schon reichen 10% der Kopierer zum Kauf zu bewegen und die Verkäufe würden tatsächlich um 100% steigen.
Manche Spiele werden halt bis zu 10 mal so oft gezogen wie sie gekauft werden.




			
				Odin333 am 28.07.2009 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist äusserst fragwürdig, dass man den Umsatzeinbruch auf die Raubkopierer schieben kann.
> Bei Raubkopien gibt es nie konkrete Zahlen, es könnten sich Mio. Leute illegal ein Spiel gezogen haben, oder eben niemand.
> Wie bitte rechnet man da? Den Durchschnitt von 0 und 100 Mio.?
> Oder einfach wie Crytek mal schnell 20 Mio. Raubkopien geschätzt.


Das währe nen Verhältnis von ca 1:15 Original vs Kopien....
So abwegig ist das nicht, weil total viele Leute die sich nen neuen Rechner gekauft haben als aller erstes testen wollen ob und wie Crysis läuft....
Ist also durchaus ne realistische Zahl. 

Und die berechnen das net, die überwachen einfach die Einschlägigen Mirrors und Torrents und zählen die Downloads.



			
				Rabowke am 28.07.2009 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst wenn man konkrete Zahlen hat (z.B. 1.493.376 illegale Downloads) ist es wohl mehr als unsinnig diese Zahl auch nur ansatzweise mit dem Erlös eines Spieles zu multiplizieren und dann zu sagen: uns sind z.B. 12 Mio € durch Raubkopien entgangen.


Hat ja hier auch keiner gemacht. 
Aber Verschiebungen im einstelligen Prozentbereich können schon zu Umsatzsteigerungen im Millionenbereich führen.

.


----------



## trym (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Ich gratuliere, du hast mit Prince of Persia eine Ausnahme gefunden (die meisten Spielen haben sehr wohl Kopierschutzfunktionen) und versucht anhand einer Ausnahme mein Argument zu widerlegen, merkst schon wie doof das von dir war oder? 

Desweiteren war mein 2. Argument bezüglich der Spiele völlig logisch... ich erklärs dir aber nochmal zum genauen Verständnis. Die meisten Spiele sind jenseits von Gut und Böse was ihr Preis/Leistungsverhältnis angeht von daher würde ich für kein mittelmäßiges Spiel 50€ zahlen, das heißt aber nicht das ichs net trotzdem mal gern spielen würde, nur eben für 50€ nicht... und was den Absatz angeht, naja... das sei mal dahingestellt, hier kann man eh nur spekulieren weil hier keiner weiß wieviel Geld für die Entwicklung dieses Superkopierschutzes rausgehauen wurde und wie groß der Absatzzuwachs am ende ist...




			
				Rabowke am 28.07.2009 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> trym am 28.07.2009 12:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Berndor (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



> Da es diese Leute aber schon immer gibt, ist die Ursache für die sinkenden Verkaufszahlen tatsächlich woanders zu suchen.





> "Tatsächlich"? Wie wäre es diese Leute als Käufer zu gewinnen weil man ihnen einen Mehrwert in Form von XYZ gibt? Wie wärs mit den Leuten, die Aufgrund der niedrigen Hemmschwelle bzw. Beschaffung dann doch überlegen, ob sie es kaufen weil sie das Spiel XYZ sonst nicht bekommen würden?
> 
> Es gibt nicht nur Schwarz oder Weiß, potentielle Kunden sind vielfältig.



Ich hatte doch den mangelnden Mehrwert schon angesprochen. Ich erinnere mich noch gut an die Zeiten, als beispielsweise die US-Version von Baldurs Gate 2 ein telefonbuchartiges Manual mitbrachte. Auch die Goodies aus der seligen Infocom-Ära sind mir ein Begriff. Die gab es dazu, ohne einen Titel gleich als Collectors Edition vermarkten zu müssen, um dennoch weniger zu erhalten.


----------



## N-Traxx (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 28.07.2009 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> N-Traxx am 28.07.2009 13:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich beide noch nicht gespielt.


----------



## N-o-x (28. Juli 2009)

> Man habe bei Ubisoft einen rund fünfzigprozentigen Rückgang der Absatzzahlen feststellen müssen, der vor allem auf die große Zahl der Raubkopien zurückzuführen sei. Es sei jedoch ein probates Mittel gefunden worden: "Auf Konsolen ist die Piraterie-Rate sehr niedrig. Auf dem PC hingegen hoch.


Ich kapier das nicht. 50% Rückgang der Gesamtzahlen, weil auf dem PC viel kopiert wird (Konsolen ja anscheinend vernachlässigbar). 

Erstens: 
Dafür müssten die Verkaufszahlen auf dem PC früher höher gewesen sein, obwohl die Kopierschutzsysteme noch nie so einschneidend wie heute waren. Widerspruch? Oder brechen die Umsätze auf dem PC ein gerade WEIL die Kopierschutzsysteme so einschneidend sind? Oder wird auf den Konsolen vielleicht doch mehr kopiert als der Herr annimmt? 

Zweitens: 
Seit wann ist der PC Markt so groß, dass er für derartige Umsatzverluste sorgen kann? Ich denke im Hauptmarkt USA spielt keiner mehr PC?

(alles Rhetorische Fragen btw.)


----------



## moskitoo (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 28.07.2009 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 28.07.2009 12:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alles Spekulation. Im Moment ist es so, dass du Steam spiele auch Offline starten kannst. Das heißt im Gegensatz zu gestreamter Software, kannst du alle spiele zu 100% im Lan nutzen, ohne Internetzugang. Du hast deine Daten zu 100% auf der Festplatte, und kannst diese sogar sichern, damit man sich das erneute herunterladen sparen kann. 
Ein Modem reicht auch zur aktivierung aus, während dieses beim streamen leicht überfordert sein sollte. Steam könnte sicherlich das leben eines Users sehr schwer machen, aber das ist reine Spekulation. Bis jetzt sehe ich keine Anzeichen dafür.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				trym am 28.07.2009 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gratuliere, du hast mit Prince of Persia eine Ausnahme gefunden (die meisten Spielen haben sehr wohl Kopierschutzfunktionen) und versucht anhand einer Ausnahme mein Argument zu widerlegen, merkst schon wie doof das von dir war oder?


Nein merk ich nicht, weil ich auf den Umstand des Knacken, was ja ein Kopierschutz voraussetzt, auch drauf eingegangen bin.

Merkste selber das du meinen Beitrag nicht richtig gelesen hast, hmm? 



> Desweiteren war mein 2. Argument bezüglich der Spiele völlig logisch...


... es war eben nicht logisch, ich hab es dir probiert zu erklären.



> ich erklärs dir aber nochmal zum genauen Verständnis.






> Die meisten Spiele sind jenseits von Gut und Böse was ihr Preis/Leistungsverhältnis angeht von daher würde ich für kein mittelmäßiges Spiel 50€ zahlen, das heißt aber nicht das ichs net trotzdem mal gern spielen würde, nur eben für 50€ nicht... und was den Absatz angeht, naja... das sei mal dahingestellt, hier kann man eh nur spekulieren weil hier keiner weiß wieviel Geld für die Entwicklung dieses Superkopierschutzes rausgehauen wurde und wie groß der Absatzzuwachs am ende ist...


Großartig viel hast du jetzt nicht erklärt, hmm? Ein bissle Mutmaßen hier, ein bissle Preiskritik da und schon ist dein Text geschrieben.

Aber auch hier hast du dich nicht mit meinem Beitrag auseinandergesetzt.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				moskitoo am 28.07.2009 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles Spekulation.
> [...]
> Bis jetzt sehe ich keine Anzeichen dafür.


Hab ich jemals das Gegenteil behauptet?  :-o   
Natürlich *ist* es Spekulation, aber mit dem Grundgerüst von Steam eben leicht umsetzbar. Nichts anderes wollte ich damit ausdrücken ... oder hab ich irgendwo behauptet Valve wird meinen theoretischen Weg in zwei Wochen umsetzen?

Nö.


----------



## LionsClaw (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Die Umsatzzahlen gehen wohl nur deshalb so stark zurück, weil Ubisoft in letzter Zeit nur noch Spiele mit strunzdoofem langweiligem Gameplay rausgebracht hat, siehe AssCreed und Far Cry 2 *schnarch* Ein wirklich gutes Spiel, das sein Geld wert ist, ist immernoch der beste Kopierschutz!


----------



## N-Traxx (28. Juli 2009)

N-o-x am 28.07.2009 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Erstens:
> Dafür müssten die Verkaufszahlen auf dem PC früher höher gewesen sein, obwohl die Kopierschutzsysteme noch nie so einschneidend wie heute waren. Widerspruch? Oder brechen die Umsätze auf dem PC ein gerade WEIL die Kopierschutzsysteme so einschneidend sind? Oder wird auf den Konsolen vielleicht doch mehr kopiert als der Herr annimmt?
> 
> Zweitens:
> ...



Hm, rethorische antwort, vieleicht werden die gerippten konsolentietel auch zu den PC Kopien gezählt weil die ja schließlich an einem Rechner Kopiert werden.   

Die müssten nur mal wieder spiele ausschließlich für PC entwickeln. Sich nicht einfach von entwicklern Trennen wenn das Game läuft und den Titel irgendeinem Studio aufdrücken das keine Ahnung hat. PC Freundliche Versionen zur verfügung stellen die auch Steuerungstechnisch auf den PC zugeschnitten sind. Inovationen einbauen, aber sowas  kommt bei Games eh nur noch von den Russen(wo ich auch froh bin das wenigstens einer in die richtung geht. ).


----------



## Trancemaster (28. Juli 2009)

Also wo es jetzt hier steht: In der Tat habe ich schon viele Monate lang kein Spiel von Ubisoft mehr gekauft - muss wohl an meinem System liegen, welches des öfteren eine gewisse Unverträglichkeit mit Ubisoftschen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen an den Tag legte. 

Tjoa - passiert, ne?


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2009)

Trancemaster am 28.07.2009 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wo es jetzt hier steht: In der Tat habe ich schon viele Monate lang kein Spiel von Ubisoft mehr gekauft - muss wohl an meinem System liegen, welches des öfteren eine gewisse Unverträglichkeit mit Ubisoftschen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen an den Tag legte.
> 
> Tjoa - passiert, ne?


Welchen Kopierschutz meinst du? SecuROM, Tagés, keinen Kopierschutz?  :-o


----------



## Odin333 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				shedao am 28.07.2009 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 28.07.2009 12:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, selbst wenn du besagte Mirrors und Torrents überwachst, ist es einfach mehr als ein Ratespiel, wie oft etwas von dort kopiert wird.
Es kontrolliert auch niemand unabhängiges, du bekommst immer nur die Angaben der Herrsteller zu sehen, und da glaube ich vorher jemandem der mir sagt dass überhaupt nicht kopiert wird, als dass ich auf die Hersteller vertraue.

Hier geht es um einen Umsatzeinbruch von knapp 40Mio. €, d.h es müssten mind. 2 Mio. Raubkopien mehr als im ersten Quartal des vergangenen Jahres durch die Leitungen gegangen sein (alleine Ubisofttitel). Das ist schon etwas unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Tut_Ench (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 28.07.2009 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Tut_Ench am 28.07.2009 12:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blizzard hat es nunmal nicht nötig am laufenden Band irgendwelche Fortsetzungen auf den Markt zu schmeißen, wie einige andere Hersteller, die wissen wie man gute und spaßige Spiele entwickelt, welche die Leute lange fesseln  und damit verdienen sie soviel Geld, dass sie es wiederum nicht nötig haben jedes Jahr eine Fortsetzung/Episode/whatever auf den Markt werfen müssen. Davon abgesehen haben die Verpackungen von Blizzard-ADDONS mehr Umfang als so manches Vollpreisspiel. 

Zum Umfang von StarCraft2 lasse ich mich hier nicht aus, denn bisher weiß niemand wie umfangreich die Terranerkampagne eigentlich sein wird. Davon abgesehen wird StarCraft2 sein Hauptaugenmerk wieder in den Multiplayerbereich legen und der wird die Leute dauerhaft an das Spiel binden.

Der fehlende LAN-Modus ist lediglich ein geschickter Schachzug von Blizzard, um die Raubkopiererzahlen gering zu halten, wer im Multiplayer spielen will muss sich halt im Battle.net anmelden und das ist kostenlos. Dort gibt es direkte Updatefunktionen, Freundeslisten, Serververwaltung und Cheatschutz.

Meine 4h Aussage ist nicht auf Ubisoft beschränkt, sondern gilt allgemein für alle Hersteller, gerade Egoshooter und Actionspiele, wie Temrinator Salvation leiden unter viel zu kurzen Spielzeiten. Als Rollen- oder Strategiespieler hat man solche Probleme eher selten.


----------



## BLACKDIMMU (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

bei 50% umsatz einbussen ist bestimmt auch der konsolen markt betroffen, oder setzt ubi so massiv auf das pc segment?!
mit diesem hintergedanken, sind 50% einbussen wohl doch nicht ganz den piraten zu zu schieben
hmmmmmmmm
vielleicht
sollten die herren und damen bei ubi ein bissel mehr selbstkritisch sein

hmm
aber nur vielleicht


----------



## neole4 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Brauchen sich nicht wundern, dass die Verkaufszahlen nicht stimmen:

1. Unmögliche Kopierschutzvarianten die die ehrlichen Käufer eh abschrecken oder sich dann 3 Tage frustriert vor dem Rechner setzen um das Game ordnungsgemäß zu registrieren...wie meine Person 

2. Den schlechttesten Support den ich je erleben durfte...

3. Mich dadurch davor abschrcken nochmal ein Game von diesem Unternehmen zu kaufen...

Schade finde ich es das man Versagen eines bei geringen Verkaufszahlen immer auf Raubkopierer schiebt.....Wer den ehrlichen Verkäufer bestraft und nicht den an den es gerichtet ist handelt falsch und schaut nicht in die Zukunft!

Erstens gibt es den Umstand leider das es Raubkopierer gibt. Ferner müsste nun langsam ja klar sei, das es keinen sicheren Schutz gibt(oder benötigen wir dafür noch eine,,amerikanische,,Studie=D)
Trotzdem sind die Schutzbemühungen ,unbeabsichtigt mehr gegen den ehrlichen Nutzer gerichtet, der sich nicht unbedingt mit cracks, Programmierung etc. auskennt  und dadurch durch einige Kopierschutzverfahren wie TA.... und co. ab und an frustriert vor dem Rechner sitzt und in die ,,Röhre,, schaut.....Und in der Zukunft die Verkaufszahlen drückt da das nächste Game nicht mehr erworben wird.....


----------



## Telperinion (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

man sollte aber nicht vergessen das viele Spiele mitlerweile auf eine Demo verzichten, oder die erst nach monaten raus bringen. Kein Test einer Zeitschrift (oder ähnlichem) kann das eigene antesten ersetzten. Gerade bei den in Werbung und foren gehypten Spielen sollte man sehr vorsichtig sein ob man dem Mainstream Produkt überhaupt etwas abgewinnen kann. Legal geht da ein Test meist nur in dem man sich den Title bei Freunden die es gekauft haben anschaut, aber wie häufig kommt das vor. Ich schätze mal (gut die schätzung ist vermutlich genauso gut wie die schätzung von 20 Mio Raubkopien) das gut 90% der Leute die Spiele illegal im Netz saugen diese Spiele nach dem Anspielen in den müll werfen, weil sie entweder auf ihrem PC nicht laufen (nicht weil der crack probleme macht sondern das Program an sich), oder und das ist meiner Meinung nach der häufigere Fall, weil das Produkt ihnen keinen spass macht oder nicht das bringt was sie erwartet haben. Von den 10% die dann noch bleiben die das Spiel behalten sind dann wahrscheinlich nochmal 10% denen das Spiel wirklich gefällt, und die wenn das spiel wirklich gut ist das spiel wahrscheinlich kaufen werden wenn es im inet nur per key spielbar ist (also außerhalb von LAN oder VLAN). Ist doch das selbe wie bei Filmen, die Studios haben doch nur so viel angst davor das es cam Versionen im Netz gibt, weil sie nicht wollen das man erfährt was fürn schrott sie produziert haben bevor man nicht geld dafür ausgegeben hat. Gerade bei Actionblockbustern wo es darauf ankommt das man gutes bild hat, wäre es vermutlich für den absatz besser wenn schlechte Cam versionen im Inet kursieren, denn dann würden (so der Film gut ist) mehr leute in die Kinos gelockt werden.

Die Entwickler müssen endlich lernen gute Sachen zu entwickeln und verstehen das man mit Schrott nur die ehrlichen Käufer verprellt (irgendwie bezeichnend das parallel zu den großen abzock games (ala Sims, Gothic3, uvm.) die Raubkopierer Scene immer größer geworden ist (sollte man mal ne statistik drüber machen)). Und die Pupblischer sollten mal lernen das man mit der richtigen release Politik deutlich mehr erreichen würde. Und das wichtigste was sie lernen sollten, ist dass man Vertrauen nicht über Nacht zurückgewinnt, zwar sind ja einige Publischer im letzten Jahr (Jahren) auf der Schiene no DRM gefahren, mit folge dass sie nun einen Grund haben zu schreinen "Schaut doch her mit Vertrauen gehts doch nicht", würden die das ganze mal 1-2 Jahre durchhalten bei gleichzeitiger höherer Qualitätssicherung würde sich einiges auf dem Raubkopierermarkt ändern bin ich mir ganz sicher.


----------



## Lemmiwinks (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 28.07.2009 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Spiele haben einen schnelleren Zeitraum wo der Preis fällt ... zwei, drei Monate verzichten und man kann das Spiel ggf. zur Hälfte des Preises erwerben ( oder eben ausleihen, problemlos bei Konsolenspielen! ).




Richtig. Ich leih mir die Spiele auch lieber für 4 Euronen in der Videothek aus bevor mir so ein Far Cry 2 desaster nochmal passiert 
Allerdings geht das bei spielen mit online aktivierung natürlich nicht.

Ein wenig OT:
Mir ist auch aufgefallen das bei vielen Spielen/Filmen hinten auf der Verpackung steht: "nicht für den Verleih bestimmt" aber trotzdem stehen diese in Videotheken rum. Weiss jemand was es damit aufsich hat?


----------



## Henny71 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

warum kommen die hersteller den kunden während der krise nicht etwas entgegen und machen ihre produkte erschwinglicher ?

denke nicht das "raupkopieren" so viel schaden anrichtet wie von den konzernen behauptet wird. auch wenn ein spiel sehr oft runtergeladen wird, viele kopiere werden zu sammlern, da ist das laden interessanter als das eigentliche spielen, sehe das als eine art sucht. gute spiele mit einem hervorragenden onlinemodus "zwingen" zum kauf und werden gerne erworben. mal im ernst wieviel spiele kommen jährlich raus und wieviel kann man sich in diesem zeitraum auch leisten.
man sollte nicht die treuen kunden mit erschwerten tools oder ähnlichen schrecken, die "hacker" schlafen auch nicht und sehen das als herausforderung sie zu knacken


----------



## McDrake (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Henny71 am 28.07.2009 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> gute spiele mit einem hervorragenden onlinemodus "zwingen" zum kauf und werden gerne erworben.


Da wär ich der Ideale Kanditat fürs Runterladen.
Online-Gaming interessiert mich (inzwischen) meist recht wenig


----------



## flight19 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				neole4 am 28.07.2009 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Brauchen sich nicht wundern, dass die Verkaufszahlen nicht stimmen:
> 
> 1. Unmögliche Kopierschutzvarianten die die ehrlichen Käufer eh abschrecken oder sich dann 3 Tage frustriert vor dem Rechner setzen um das Game ordnungsgemäß zu registrieren...wie meine Person
> 
> ...



ja ha es gibt aber auch sehr viele käufer die den support gut finden und keine probleme bei der installation haben. ubisoft hatte bei assassins creed  gar keinen "heftigen " kopierschutz wie z.b. DRM drin. naja vllt läuft es bei dir das nächste mal besser.

ich würde mich freuen wenn es an steam gebunden wird.  geht schnell, ist einfach und macht keine probleme.


----------



## N-Traxx (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Telperinion am 28.07.2009 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Entwickler müssen endlich lernen gute Sachen zu entwickeln und verstehen das man mit Schrott nur die ehrlichen Käufer verprellt



Die Handyversion ist fertig, die PCversion kommt in ca. 1. Jahr.    

Ich reg mich bei Ubi eigentlich nur darüber auf das sie Red Storm den Rainbow Titel weggenommen haben, CryTek gehen lassen und Splinter Cell zu einem Handy und Konsolengame Mutiert ist, wahrscheinlich sind dort auch die Entwickler weg. 
Ubi hat so gute Titel in den Sand gesetzt wo man das Orginal einfach gekauft hat um dieses geniale Spiel im Orginal im Schrank zu haben. Aber nö, die Fortsetzungen faß ich nichtmal mit einer Zange an.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				N-Traxx am 28.07.2009 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nö, die Fortsetzungen faß ich nichtmal mit einer Zange an.


Splinter Cell : Conviction soll aber ziemlich gut sein, was man so aus Previews entnehmen kann. Bei Rainbow Six geb ich dir Recht, die uralten Rainbow Six Spiele waren irgendwie ziemlich cool, fand ich jedenfalls.

Vorallem hab ich damals die Bücher gelesen und man hat einige Charaktere, wie z.B. Chavez (?), im Spiel gehabt.

Die letzten zwei Rainbow Six Spiele fand ich einfach nur ... doof.


----------



## Soulja110 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

das ist so lustig. die verschwenden keine sekunda daran, dass der umsatzrückgang vllt mit der qualität der spiele zutun hat. nein, schuld sind AUSSCHLIESSLICH die raubkopierer.


----------



## N-Traxx (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 28.07.2009 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> N-Traxx am 28.07.2009 13:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Abwarten.  



> Bei Rainbow Six geb ich dir Recht, die uralten Rainbow Six Spiele waren irgendwie ziemlich cool, fand ich jedenfalls.


Raven Shield hab ich sogar zweimal gekauft, nur damit ich einen zweiten Online Key habe.




> Die letzten zwei Rainbow Six Spiele fand ich einfach nur ... doof.


Milde ausgedrückt, die sind aber auch nicht mehr von Red Storm. Keine Ahnung warum, Ghost Recon blieb bei Red Storm und das Game ist immer noch erste Sahne. Naja, das Essen ist immer nur so gut wie der Koch und ich hab schon viele Restaurants Insolvent gehen sehen weil sie den Koch gewechselt haben und das Zeug ungenießbar wurde.  Aber die Gerichte hatten trotzdem noch eine sehr gute Optik.


----------



## BassiSchwarz (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Das Argument, dass höhere Qualität auch in höheren Verkaufszahlen resultiert ist meiner Meinung nach absolut falsch.
Gerade die Spitzentitel sind es doch, die am häufigsten raubkopiert werden. Das ist auch logisch, denn diese Titel will ja jeder spielen, aber eben bei weitem nicht jeder zahlen.
Ansonsten dürfte dann ja z.B. ein Spiel wie CoD4 überhaupt nicht raubkopiert worden sein, denn es war ja sehr gut und der MP hat ja viel Langzeit-Spaß geboten. 

Wenn man so den Comments hier glauben würde, müsste man ja zu der Überzeugung kommen, es würden nur noch schlechte Spiele mit geringem Umfang und massiven Bugs herauskommen.
Daher ist das Argument der mangelnden Qualität für mich relativ verlogen. 

Ich habe eher den Eindruck, einige drehen die Sache hier so hin, wie es ihnen gerade passt.


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Angenommen: Wenn ich raubkopiere, und es dann irgendwann nicht mehr möglich sein sollte, dann mache ich folgendes:

Ich warte bis ich Geld habe und kaufe nur noch Spiele die mich zu 100% interessieren. So sollte das ja auch sein. Nur davon haben die Unternehmen auch nicht mehr als sie ohnehin schon haben.


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				BassiSchwarz am 28.07.2009 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Argument, dass höhere Qualität auch in höheren Verkaufszahlen resultiert ist meiner Meinung nach absolut falsch.
> Gerade die Spitzentitel sind es doch, die am häufigsten raubkopiert werden. Das ist auch logisch, denn diese Titel will ja jeder spielen, aber eben bei weitem nicht jeder zahlen.
> Ansonsten dürfte dann ja z.B. ein Spiel wie CoD4 überhaupt nicht raubkopiert worden sein, denn es war ja sehr gut und der MP hat ja viel Langzeit-Spaß geboten.
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich auch so. Wollte Dir nur Recht geben. Wenn Unternehmen der Meinung sind, dass sich Bestseller weniger "raubkopieren" als schlechtbewertetere Spiele, dann schüttel ich nur direkt den Kopf und denke "Na wenn ihr meint...".


----------



## N-Traxx (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				BassiSchwarz am 28.07.2009 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Argument, dass höhere Qualität auch in höheren Verkaufszahlen resultiert ist meiner Meinung nach absolut falsch.


Also sollte man die Spiele noch schlechter machen damit keiner mehr ein Interesse an eine kopie hat ?   
Ich wäre eher dafür das man mal wieder so gute Games Entwickelt das man sich mit einer Kopie einfach nicht zufrieden gibt.  Wo sind die Zeiten wo eine Kopie einem Orginal nicht das Wasser reichen konnte? Ach die gibts ja noch, man muss nur ein bischen Suchen, z.b. kann ich das Release der 12. Simpsons Staffel kaum noch erwarten, auch wenn die irgendwo als aufnehme rumgammelt und die Hülle bei der 11. etwas nachgelassen hat. Das Orginal muss her.


----------



## wagonyc (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Beeindruckend.
Da ist ne weltweite Finanz- und Wirtschaftskrise im Gange,aber für Ubi sind die Raubkopierer schuld.Das die Leute ihr Geld einfach zusammenhalten und sich 2-3 mal überlegen obs nen neues Spiel für 50€ nun nötig tut,darauf kommt er wohl nicht.




> "We see it coming country by country." he said. "We see when we put other things with the product (people) go and buy the game. We need to make sure that the value is better when they buy the box then when they download (the game) from the Internet."


Uiii,Ubi entdeckt die alte Weisheit: Mit Speck fängt man Mäuse
Es geht doch.


----------



## neole4 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Hier die Wahren Gründe:

Und ich denke die Konsolen sind das Maß aller Dinge  *FG*

Es Scheint aber so das nur die PC- Games das Unternehmen vor einer noch größeren Blamage bewahrt hat. 

,,Laut Ubisoft ist in erster Linie der schleppende Absatz von Nintendo DS-Spielen für den Verlust verantwortlich. Auch die Verkäufe älterer PS3- und Xbox 360-Spiele blieben deutlich hinter den eigenen Erwartungen zurück. Dagegen sei man mit den Verkäufen des Aufbau-Strategiespiels Anno 1404 und des Western-Shooters Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood mehr als zufrieden.,, 

Quelle ,,gamstar,,


----------



## Approx (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

naja, die qualität der spiele hat in den letzten jahren schon sehr stark nachgelassen. Spielzeiten von ~10std und schlechter/gar kein multiplayer rechtfgertigen halt nunmal kein Preis von 50€.  Die Spielzeiten sind bei den meisten Spielen einfach zu kurz um 50€ dafür auszugeben. Da geh ich lieber in die Videothek, zahl 1,10€/Tag und gebs nach 2 Tagen wieder zurück. 

Im Falle von CoD:MW2 ist ein Preis von 60€ sogar weit übertrieben. Hätte MW1 nicht son spitzen MP gehabt, hät ich dafür auch keine 45€ ausgegeben. 

Wären die Entwickler endlichmal so schlau und würden nicht solche miesen Kopierschutzprogramme den Spielen beilegen, wären es schonmal einpaar weniger Raubkopien. Dann mal vernünftige Preise, denn in Zeiten der Wirtschaftskrise erhöhe ich keine Preise, sondern senke sie. 
Dazu vllt nochmal besserer Support und die kaufende Bevölkerung nicht als Betatester nutzen.

DRM, SecuRom , Online Aktivierungen, Online Zwang beim Singleplayer und STEAM tragen zur höhe der Raubkopien bei. Auch wenn STEAM für einige n tolles Programm ist, nicht jeder will sich sowas installieren. Da greift man lieber auf ne Raubkopie zurück.


----------



## HLP-Andy (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				wagonyc am 28.07.2009 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> > "We see it coming country by country." he said. "We see when we put other things with the product (people) go and buy the game. We need to make sure that the value is better when they buy the box then when they download (the game) from the Internet."
> 
> 
> Uiii,Ubi entdeckt die alte Weisheit: Mit Speck fängt man Mäuse
> Es geht doch.


Und wenn es nun noch für Leute, denen derartige Dreingaben völlig egal sind und denen es nur ums Spiel geht, auch noch einen Preisvorteil gibt, wenn sie sich das Spiel legal online kaufen, wäre das tatsächlich eine sinnvolle Idee.


----------



## Trancemaster (28. Juli 2009)

Rabowke am 28.07.2009 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Trancemaster am 28.07.2009 13:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SecuRom hat mich maßlos geärgert. Erst als ich das DVD-Laufwerk austauschte (ein neues gegen ein 6 Jahre altes aus meinem Zweitrechner) "durfte" ich die Lizenz nutzen, ohne div. (nützliche) Programme deinstallieren zu müssen.


----------



## BassiSchwarz (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				N-Traxx am 28.07.2009 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> BassiSchwarz am 28.07.2009 14:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An der Stelle sehe ich ein Dilemma. Wenn das Spiel schlecht ist, wird es raubkopiert, weil es sein geld nicht wert ist. Wenn es überragend ist, wird es auch raubkopiert, weil man es unbedingt haben muss. 
Natürlich ist eine möglichst hohe Qualität wünschenswert, aber ich denke die Zahl der Raubkopierer wird dann stärker ansteigen als die Zahl der ehrlichen Kunden.

Bei Spielen, die qualitativ schon hochwertig sind, kann der Entwickler ja dann kaum mehr machen, um mehr Käufer anzulocken.
Ein dickes Handbuch ist wohl kaum ein Mehrwert, der viele Käufer anlockt. Zumal man bei vielen Spielen kein dickes Handbuch braucht, z.B. bei fast allen Shootern.   

Der Preis wäre sicher noch etwas, wo man dran drehen könnte. Allerdings denke ich, dass bei den heutigen Multionillionen-Dollar-Spielen der finanzielle Spielraum eher gering ist.
Generell wird der finazielle Druck, der auf einem Studio lastet, sich wohl deutlich negativ auswirken auf die Qualität.
Da releast man eben lieber früher, als dass man noch mehr Geld und Zeit in die QS investiert.


----------



## Microwave (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

isr die  piraterie auf der Console [Xbox] nicht auch ziemlich hoch?


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Microwave am 28.07.2009 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> isr die  piraterie auf der Console [Xbox] nicht auch ziemlich hoch?


Wie definiert man ziemlich hoch? Die Spiele verkaufen sich trotzdem wie geschnitten Brot, sicherlich könnte es mehr sein, aber die Margen scheinen noch (?) zu reichen um den Konsolen nicht den Kampf mit Kopien anzusagen.


----------



## HLP-Andy (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 28.07.2009 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie definiert man ziemlich hoch? Die Spiele verkaufen sich trotzdem wie geschnitten Brot, sicherlich könnte es mehr sein, aber die Margen scheinen noch (?) zu reichen um den Konsolen nicht den Kampf mit Kopien anzusagen.


Der Gebrauchtmarkt wird als größeres Risiko gesehen. Diese Entwicklung wird spannend zu verfolgen, wenn man die Wachstumszahlen von Gamestop in diesem Bereich betrachtet oder sieht, dass nun auch Amazon (und auch andere) gerade dabei sind in den Markt groß einzusteigen. PC-Spiele sind gebraucht fast unverkäuflich, Konsolenspiele im Gegensatz sind wie dafür geschaffen. Und daran verdienen weder der Plattformbetreiber noch der Third Party Hersteller auch nur einen Cent - wie bei Raubkopien. (Nein, ich betrachte Leute, die sich gebrauchte Spiele kaufen, nicht als Raubkopierer, ich stelle nur fest, dass es für den Publisher finanziell gesehen keinen Unterschied macht, ob sein Spiel raubkopiert oder gebraucht gekauft wird.)


----------



## silencer1 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Der Kopierschutz wird sicher noch härter werden, und es werden trotzdem wieder genug Leute Hurra schreien und dem Publisher die Füße küssen.


----------



## TheRookie (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Zum Preis muss man natürlich auch sagen, dass es wohl recht viele gibt, die keine Lust haben zu importieren, aber auch keine 50€ ausgeben wollen. Gerade heutzutage wo das Geld nun doch etwas knapper wird. Naja und dann gibts natürlich noch die Leute, die sich sowieso noch nie oder nur 2mal ein Game oder Musik gekauft haben.


----------



## lenymo (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 28.07.2009 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> (Nein, ich betrachte Leute, die sich gebrauchte Spiele kaufen, nicht als Raubkopierer, ich stelle nur fest, dass es für den Publisher finanziell gesehen keinen Unterschied macht, ob sein Spiel raubkopiert oder gebraucht gekauft wird.)


Hängt natürlich von der Frage ab ob der Verkäufer möglicherweise das eingenommene Geld wieder in ein weiteres Spiel des Publishers steckt und ob der Gebrauchtkäufer ansonsten das Spiel überhaupt zum Vollpreis gekauft hätte.


----------



## bernder (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				lenymo am 28.07.2009 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> HLP-Andy am 28.07.2009 14:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#
Solange der Erstkäufer das Produkt zum regulären Marktpreis gekauft hat und es nicht illegal weiterspielt. Sehe gar keinen Ansatz den jenigen überhaupt als Raupkoierer zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Belechem (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Vielleicht ist letzten Endes ein USB-Dongle das letzte Mittel...
Einen von EA, einen von Ubi und einen von Activision, der dann online personalisiert werden muss und damit nicht emulierbar. Kann dann für neue Spiele aktualisiert werden und ist nicht downloadbar. Fall erledigt.


----------



## Vordack (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Belechem am 28.07.2009 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ist letzten Endes ein USB-Dongle das letzte Mittel...
> ...und damit nicht emulierbar.



Nicht möglich.
Dann müssen die Cracker nur die exe umschreiben und schon braucht man ihn nicht mehr.

Den einzigen wirksamen "Kopierschutz" gibt es eben nur bei online Spielen wo man sich zum spielen in eine Online Welt einloggen muss.

Selbst so etwas für offline spiele läßt sich cracken.


----------



## Belechem (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Vordack am 28.07.2009 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Belechem am 28.07.2009 15:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja, das ist wohl die beste Methode. Ich prophezeih mal, in spätestens 10 Jahren gibts keine Offlinespiele mehr. 
*Zynismus* Schon komisch, bei WoW flennt keiner rum daß er online sein muß


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Belechem am 28.07.2009 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> *Zynismus* Schon komisch, bei WoW flennt keiner rum daß er online sein muß


Warum 'Zynismus'? Bei WoW weiß man, dass es ein Onlinespiel ist ... die komplette Interaktion findet auf einem Server statt. 

Übrigens musst du mal Mittwochs (?) in die Foren von Blizzard schauen wenn Wartungsarbeiten sind ... da gehts dann meistens heiß her!


----------



## German_Ripper (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Vordack am 28.07.2009 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Belechem am 28.07.2009 15:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähm....NEIN. Schon mal was von "[Privatservern]" gehört? Dann weißte was geht und was nicht  . Es gibt einfach keinen wirksamen Schutz. Wer etwas klauen will fragt sich nicht ob das geht. Der versucht es einfach solange bis es geht. Sorry aber so sieht die Welt aus *SandAusAugenWisch*...


----------



## anjuna80 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 28.07.2009 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> PC-Spiele sind gebraucht fast unverkäuflich, Konsolenspiele im Gegensatz sind wie dafür geschaffen. Und daran verdienen weder der Plattformbetreiber noch der Third Party Hersteller auch nur einen Cent - wie bei Raubkopien.



Da an einem gebrauchten Auto oder an einer gebrauchten Waschmaschine der Hersteller auch nicht wirklich was verdient, sehe ich das als kein zulässiges Jammer-Argument der Softwareentwickler an. 
Alle anderen Branchen können auch mit dem Weiterverkauf gebrauchten Gutes leben, wieso dann nicht auch die Softwarebranche...


----------



## excitusz (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Kopierschutz ist ja schön und gut, aber ich 
habe noch niemals von einem gehört , welcher 
halt einen Kopierschutz hat der auch Schützt 

Das beste würde sein, wenn man die Spiele 
nur DOwnloaden kann und direkt online bezahlt 
zb wie bei xbox arcade games ect. und nur auf 
seiner konsole mit der seriennummer spielen 
kann. Bis auf ein paar freaks und n paar 
hundert chinesen, wird es sicherlich für den 
normal verbrauchen praktisch unmöglich , 
etwas zu kopieren bzw nicht zu bezahlen.

Mal von den vor und nachteilen abgesehen was 
dies unteranderem bringt.


----------



## McDrake (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				anjuna80 am 28.07.2009 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Da an einem gebrauchten Auto oder an einer gebrauchten Waschmaschine der Hersteller auch nicht wirklich was verdient, sehe ich das als kein zulässiges Jammer-Argument der Softwareentwickler an.
> Alle anderen Branchen können auch mit dem Weiterverkauf gebrauchten Gutes leben, wieso dann nicht auch die Softwarebranche...


Ich glaub, das grosse Problem beim Weiterverkauf von Spielen ist die Tatsache, dass der Verkäufer sich meist noch eine "Sicherheitskopie" irgendwo aufbewahrt.
Und ich bin auch der Meinung, dass dies bei Videotheken der Fall ist. Viele leihen sich ein Spiel für 2-3 Tage aus, gebens zurück, haben das Spiel aber trotzdem noch zu Hause auf der Harddisk.

Das funktioniert mit Autos, Waschmaschinen & co eben nicht so einfach.
Hurra... wiedermal ein Software-Auto vergleich in nem Thread


----------



## Berndor (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Bei anderen Gebrauchtgeräten verdient der Hersteller evtl. noch etwas an Wartung und Ersatzteilen mit, während ein Computerspiel im Idealfall auch gebraucht absolut neuwertig sein kann.
Schon wenn das Spiel nach 1 - 2 Monaten heruntergesetzt wird, zahlt der Hersteller drauf.


----------



## Flo66R6 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				excitusz am 28.07.2009 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Kopierschutz ist ja schön und gut, aber ich
> habe noch niemals von einem gehört , welcher
> halt einen Kopierschutz hat der auch Schützt
> 
> ...



Und dann rüste ich meinen PC auf bzw. kaufe einen neuen und kann nicht mehr spielen. Ein bissl kruzsichtig bzw. nicht praktikabel für den PC Markt. Darüber hinaus wäre auch das sicherlich ein "Schutz", der leicht geknackt werden könnte. Einfach die Prüfung rausprogrammieren oder dem Image des Spiels die entsprechende System Config Datei beilegen und fertig.

Grüße,

Flo


----------



## N-Traxx (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Den besten Kopierschutz hab ich bis jetzt bei HAWX erlebt, man muss einfach einen Teil Online Zocken um alles Freizuschalten. Auch wenn das Game recht schwach war, das hat mir gefallen.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				excitusz am 28.07.2009 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Kopierschutz ist ja schön und gut, aber ich
> habe noch niemals von einem gehört , welcher
> halt einen Kopierschutz hat der auch Schützt
> 
> ...


Es wäre sehr nett, wenn du zukünftig auf manuelle Zeilenumbrüche verzichten würdest. Das liest sich sehr unbequem.
Wenn du aber deine Beiträge in Gedichtform bringst, kannst du weiter selber Umbrüche setzen.

@Inhalt: Das "nur als Download" bringt ja nichts: Da setzt sich jemand hin, crackt die Software und bereitet sie für den normalen Start von der Festplatte auf. Dann wird das Ding gezippt und selber zum runterladen angeboten.


----------



## N-o-x (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				anjuna80 am 28.07.2009 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> HLP-Andy am 28.07.2009 14:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da gibt es einen ganz wesentlichen Unterschied: 
Materielle Güter unterliegen einem Verschleiß. Das gebrauchte Auto wird in der Regel nie so gut wie ein neuwertiges sein und nach ein paar 100.000km auseinanderfallen. 

Mit einem Stück Software kann jeder Käufer immer wieder den gleichen Spaß haben, wenn man mal die alternde Grafik großzügig ausklammert (soll ja Leute geben, die auf sowas keinen Wert legen).

Davon abgesehen gilt für Software in Deutschland eh der Erschöpfungsgrundsatz. D.h. hat der Publisher ein Spiel einmal verkauft, kann er nichtmehr bestimmen, dass der Käufer es danach nicht weiter verkaufen oder verschenken darf (unerlaubt vervielfältigen darf's der Käufer natürlich trotzdem nicht). 

Aber einen Haken hat die Sache doch noch: Nämlich gilt dies uneingeschränkt bisher nur für Datenträger. Einige Gerichte haben den Erschöpfungsgrundsatz für Softwaredownloads schon abgelehnt.


----------



## bernder (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				N-o-x am 28.07.2009 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Da gibt es einen ganz wesentlichen Unterschied:
> Materielle Güter unterliegen einem Verschleiß. Das gebrauchte Auto wird in der Regel nie so gut wie ein neuwertiges sein und nach ein paar 100.000km auseinanderfallen.



Bei Spielen ist der Verschleiß aber nur ein anderer. Spiele die auf einem technisch hohen Niveau sind haben eben den Werteverlust dadurch das dieses Niveau zum Standard wird und somit keine Argument mehr für das Spiel ist.
Spiele mit einer guten Story lassen sich eben oftmals auch nur einmal wirklich Interessant.

Der Nutzwert bei einem Auto ist der Transport bei einem Spiel die Unterhaltung.

Im Endeffekt ist das Resultat das selbe.


----------



## N-o-x (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				bernder am 28.07.2009 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Spielen ist der Verschleiß aber nur ein anderer. Spiele die auf einem technisch hohen Niveau sind haben eben den Werteverlust dadurch das dieses Niveau zum Standard wird und somit keine Argument mehr für das Spiel ist.


Innerhalb eines 5-7 Jahreszyklus, den eine Konsolengeneration lebt, kann man wohl von ein und demselben technischen Stand ausgehen. 

Und selbst wenn ein Wertverlust durch einen grafisch besseren Nachfolger eintritt (btw was machst du wenn der aber spielerisch nicht überzeugt? welches Spiel ist dann mehr wert?  ), so geht das Spiel selbst niemals komplett verloren, wie ein Gegenstand, der aufgrund technischer Mängel irgendwann unbrauchabr wird. 

Stichwort wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden. Spätestens dann verdient der Hersteller wieder. 



> Spiele mit einer guten Story lassen sich eben oftmals auch nur einmal wirklich Interessant.
> Im Endeffekt ist das resultat das selbe.


Die Story erlebt doch jeder weitere Käufer auf's Neue. Insofern tritt doch kein Wertverlust ein.   
Oder hab ich den Satz jetzt falsch verstanden?


----------



## KaterFreggel (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Das bei Ubi die Verkaufszahlen zurückgehen liegt aber auch vor allem an UBI selbst. Denkt mal an das hochlebto Far Cry2 das quasi ohne Story daher kam. HAWX das auch nicht sehr langmotivierend ist. 

usw usw usw

Bei Ubi-Spielen schau ich seit RainbosSix Vegas 5 mal hin... selber schuld Ubisoft.... wohl genug Leute die sich verarscht fühlen, einige kaufen nicht mehgr, andere klaufen nur noch.


----------



## DeVan90 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Wer nicht gerade eine Sammler ist, kauft sich die Spiele sowieso gebraucht und verkaufst sie dann wieder wenn er damit fertig ist ... Wieso neu kaufen? Ein Spiel erleidet im Normalfall keinen Verschleiß, wäre also eigentlich ziemlich dämlich es neu zu kaufen.


----------



## McDrake (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				DeVan90 am 28.07.2009 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer nicht gerade eine Sammler ist, kauft sich die Spiele sowieso gebraucht und verkaufst sie dann wieder wenn er damit fertig ist ... Wieso neu kaufen? Ein Spiel erleidet im Normalfall keinen Verschleiß, wäre also eigentlich ziemlich dämlich es neu zu kaufen.


Ist so.
Oder einfach mal die Budget-titel durchstöbern. Da findet man auch Perlen, die man mal verpasst hat und einem nun wieder ins Auge springen. Geht zumindest mir so.


----------



## Sam28 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Kopierschutzmaßnahmen, das Thema wurde für mich zum ersten Mal ein Problem als die Musikindustrie damit anfing.
Zuvor hatten sie einen Weg beschritten der mir gefallen hat, bei Maxi Singles waren z. B. Videos mit auf der CD.
Doch dann kamen sie an mit den Kopierschutzmanahmen, CD lief nicht mehr in PC Laufwerken, in Autoradios und auf älteren CD Abspielgeräten. Danach kam dann die zeit wo irgendwelche Sachen auf dem PC installiert werden mussten damit man die CD abspielen konnte.
Höhepunkt von dem ganzen war dann Sony Rootkit.
Von da an sind CD Käufe sehr selten geworden, ich kaufe nur noch CDs von denen ich wirklich sehr überzeugt bin. Und das waren nicht gerade viele.
Kommen natürlich noch andere Faktoren hinzu, weniger Geld, Musik trifft nicht mehr so ganz meinen Geschmack und sowas, aber ein großer Grund waren auch diese DRM Einschränkungen und Kopierschutz bei Musik.

Bei den PC Games ist es ähnlich, nur noch mir wirklich wichtige Sachen werden sofort gekauft.
Der Wert den man bei PC Spiele Kauf bekommt ist immer weniger geworden, die Preise hingegen sind nur wenig gefallen, es ist aber erkennbar.
Aber es wurde zu viel weggenommen, die alten großen Boxen waren etwas was ich nicht unbedingt brauchte, aber eine anständige Anleitung aus Papier sollte schon dabei sein.
Da gab es bei Heroes of Might and Magic 5 nur ein sehr kurzes Handbuch, die Community hat inzwischen für das Spiel und Addons ein 348 Seiten starkes Handbuch rausgebracht.
Bugverseucht, kommt schon mal vor, bei Gothic 3 haben die Spieler es letztenendes zu einem richtigen guten Rollenspiel gepatcht.
So machen Spieler arbeiten die eigentlich der Hersteller machen sollte.
Das wohl größte Problem ist derzeit das man keinen Datenträger mit dem Spiel bekommt das man immer wieder beliebig installieren, sondern man bekommt eine Lizenz das Spiel zu nutzen, wenn also bei dem Hersteller was schief geht kann es sein das man das Spiel nicht mehr nutzen kann und muss sein Geld abschreiben. Dazu noch die Probleme die es öfter mal mit dem Kopierschutz gibt.
Dafür sind Spiele wenn sie rauskommen einfach zu teuer, zumal man auch noch damit rechnen kann das diese Spiele spätestens 1 Jahr später erheblich billiger zu haben sind, je nach Erfolg des Spiels.
Wenn man sich solche Vertriebswege wie Steam anschaut, dann hat man da noch stärker das Problem das es zu teuer ist, da wird so viel eingespart, die Verpackung, das was man heutzutage noch als Handbuch kriegt und sie sparen all das Geld was ansonsten in die ganzen Zwischenhändler fließen würde.
Da kriegt man dann noch weniger für sein Geld und bezahlt trotzdem das selbe, bei steam manchmal sogar mehr. Da sollte doch ein Teil der Mehreinnahmen an den Spieler weitergegeben werden in dem man das Spiel dann billiger macht.

Mich wundert es nicht das Konsolenspiele so beliebter werden, das weiß man das man das Spiel hat, wenn man es hat.


----------



## Calyptratus (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Liebe Ubisoftler, 
seit ihr auf Onlineaktivierung und Installationsbeschränkungen setzt, ausserdem halbgare, innovationslose Spiele und Grafikblender wie zb. Far Cry 2 produziert, kaufe ich deutlich weniger PC-Spiele und beschäftige mich mit meiner Sammlung der letzten 10 Jahre. Das wird aber langsam Langweilig. Kehrt wieder zum stinknormalen Kopierschutz zurück und lasst euch gelegentlich auch mal was neues einfallen  - auf diese Weise seit ihr schliesslich reich geworden - dann kaufe ich euch den Kram auch wieder ab. 
Mit freundlichen Grüssen.


----------



## n3oka (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Wenns so extremer weiter geht, kauf ich mir keine Spiele mehr....


----------



## bernder (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				N-o-x am 28.07.2009 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Innerhalb eines 5-7 Jahreszyklus, den eine Konsolengeneration lebt, kann man wohl von ein und demselben technischen Stand ausgehen.
> 
> Und selbst wenn ein Wertverlust durch einen grafisch besseren Nachfolger eintritt (btw was machst du wenn der aber spielerisch nicht überzeugt? welches Spiel ist dann mehr wert?  ),



Der Maßstab ist ja nicht zwangsläufig der Nachfolger sondern eher der Durschnitt aller Spiele im gleichen Genre.



			
				N-o-x am 28.07.2009 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> so geht das Spiel selbst niemals komplett verloren, wie ein Gegenstand, der aufgrund technischer Mängel irgendwann unbrauchabr wird.



Das das Spiel nicht unbrauchbar wird ist ja schon klar aber das ist ja nicht die Messlatte eines Spiels.
Ich kann mir Tetris heutzutage auch nicht länger als 5min vors Auge halten. Da fände ich doch z.B. ein BF-Teil wesentlich unterhaltsamer.




			
				N-o-x am 28.07.2009 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Story erlebt doch jeder weitere Käufer auf's Neue. Insofern tritt doch kein Wertverlust ein.
> Oder hab ich den Satz jetzt falsch verstanden?



Nö, das war ich grad auf Abwegen


----------



## Blue_Ace (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				n3oka am 28.07.2009 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenns so extremer weiter geht, kauf ich mir keine Spiele mehr....



Diesen Gedanken hatte ich auch schon. Schluss ist bei mir wenn ein Spiel nur noch über Stream funktioniert bzw. man gezungen wird Software Online zu kaufen ohne einen Datenträger zu erhalten (Games on Demand oder wie es heißt). 

Denke Ubisoft wird Valves Steam kopieren, zumindest deutet es sich am besten an. Gebrauchte PC-Spiele (Kauf oder Videothek) kann man aber wohl in Zukunft ganz abschreiben.

Das beste was wohl schon vornherein von vielen klar war: Ihr  aktueller DRM Kopierschutz hat genau so versagt wie alle anderen zuvor.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Blue_Ace am 28.07.2009 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> n3oka am 28.07.2009 17:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur bringt eine Plattform wie Steam null. Im Gegenteil, die Warez Groups nutzen solche Plattformen für sich. Näher möchte ich darauf nicht eingehen, weil das nicht hier hin gehört.

Wie wäre es mal wieder, wenn man etwas FÜR den Käufer und nicht gegen den Raubkopierer machen würde? Es wäre an der Zeit wenn sich Publisher und Spieler wieder annähern und sich nicht gegenseitig ins Gesicht schlagen. Der ganze Kopierschutz bringt nämlich null. Der Käufer ärgert sich darüber und der Raubkopierer lacht ihn aus.


----------



## hawkytonk (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Sam28 am 28.07.2009 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Kopierschutzmaßnahmen, das Thema wurde für mich zum ersten Mal ein Problem als die Musikindustrie damit anfing.
> Zuvor hatten sie einen Weg beschritten der mir gefallen hat, bei Maxi Singles waren z. B. Videos mit auf der CD.
> Doch dann kamen sie an mit den Kopierschutzmanahmen, CD lief nicht mehr in PC Laufwerken, in Autoradios und auf älteren CD Abspielgeräten. Danach kam dann die zeit wo irgendwelche Sachen auf dem PC installiert werden mussten damit man die CD abspielen konnte.
> Höhepunkt von dem ganzen war dann Sony Rootkit.
> ...


Dito! In Anbetracht der Leistung meines Rechners, die für aktuellere Spiele im weniger reicht, und dem Umstand, dass man als PC-Spieler immer mehr gegängelt wird (aktuelles Beispiel: GTA4 - wieviel Dinge mussten da nochmal VOR der Installation auf dem Rechner drauf?) werde ich mir demnächst wohl eher eine Konsole zulegen, als meinen Rechner teuer aufzurüsten. 

... Jetzt mögen wieder viele sagen, das Aufrüsten muss nicht so teuer werden (bei mir würde es das definitiv) und die Grafik des PC ist besser als die der Konsole (auf jeden Fall). Trotzdem hat das Konsolendasein seine Vorteile, vorallem in letzter Zeit. -- Die Konsole kauf ich mir nur einmal; nix immer wieder nachrüsten. Und es gibt diese Regestrierschikane nicht. -- Ich will doch nur spielen.


----------



## RonTaboga (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Ich kann einfach nur hoffen das Ubisoft mit diesem neuen Schutz (falls es wirklich Streamen oder eine art Securom Extreme Activation sein sollte) mal so richtig auf die Fresse fliegt. Dann nämlich wird hoffentlich endlich den Herrn Contentanbietern mal bewusst, das eine Verhärtung von Kopierschutzmaßnahmen einfach absolut null komma nichts bringt, solange es so fähige der szene angehörende Hacker da draussen gibt.  

Ich vermute wenn es sich tatsächlich um Streamen handelt, der Umsatz drastisch zurückgehen wird, und sollte auch dieser Schutz geknackt werden können, in dem die gestreamten Teile doch durch die "Szeneelite" zusammengefügt werden können, dann ist die Katastrophe für die Hersteller vorprogrammiert


----------



## Blue_Ace (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 28.07.2009 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Blue_Ace am 28.07.2009 18:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur wie nähern sich beide Seiten am besten an? Auf Anhieb fällt mir nichts ein wie ein solches Problem für beide Parteien gut gelöst werden kann.


----------



## excitusz (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 28.07.2009 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> excitusz am 28.07.2009 16:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen, das ich das nur für konsolen gemeint habe *g*
 Aber ihr bringt mich jetzt auf eine idee  ( Umbruch)
Und zwar sollte es in jedem PC ein Art Spiel Chip geben.
Diese wird Online aktiviert, mit diesem chip kann man dann auch seine Spiele
Spielen die man sich downloadet, welcher ne seriennummer hat die nur einmal
gibts, dazu ne registrierung, so wie bei WoW nen account. Sollte dann irgendwanemand das downgeladene Spiel auch haben, sprich zweimal.
Kann man so herausfinden wer da sein gekauftes Spiel weiter gegeben hat. Und ggf Sperren für ne bestimmte dauer, also das Spiel was dann halt weiter kopiert wurde bzs ganz sperren für das Spiel.
So kann man erst mal den handelsüblichen Kacknoob die Copie + paste crack verhindern.

Und was die Spiele angeht die man sich downloadet, ja da weis ich leider auch keine lösung.

Was lernen wir daraus !? Das meine idee total schwachsinnig war, aber wenigstens hab ich mir gedanken gemacht


----------



## Trancemaster (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Blue_Ace am 28.07.2009 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 28.07.2009 18:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Codescheiben und dunkelbraune Handbücher mit schwarzer Schrift als Codewortabfrage... *g*


----------



## excitusz (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Das einfachst währe, den PC sterben zu lassen als Spieleplattform und sich nur auf konsolen konzentrieren 

Also entweder sollen die mit solchen Raudis Leben oder auf PC als Spieleplattform verzichten.
Bin eh der meinung das die nächste Konsolengeneration als SPieleplattform völlig aussreicht.
Und Online games braucht man eh acount, die kann man auf dem pc lassen.

Was die anderen negativen dinge angeht wie steuerung, man gewöhnt sich an alles.


----------



## Trancemaster (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				excitusz am 28.07.2009 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Was die anderen negativen dinge angeht wie steuerung, man gewöhnt sich an alles.



ICH nicht - weiss der Geier wie oft ich versucht habe ein Gamepad in Einklang mit meinen Fingern zu bringen - keine Chance!!!


----------



## derdragan (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

mal eine Frage, wenn der Umsatz um 50 % runter gegangen ist und UBisoft ist duch auf allen Plattfomen vertreten ???? 
Was für einen umsatz machen die den dann in den anderen sparten ... ??? oder sind die 50 % bereits auf die pc sparte bezogen ... 
??? hmmm komisch


----------



## Theojin (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Ich würde ja Raubkopien durch Qualität verringern. Soll wohl ein durchaus probates Mittel sein.

Aber was weiß ich als Endnutzer schon von Qualität.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Theojin am 28.07.2009 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde ja Raubkopien durch Qualität verringern. Soll wohl ein durchaus probates Mittel sein.



das wäre ganz sicher kein probates mittel, wie dir vermutlich auch klar sein wird.
oder werden -so weit objektiv bewertbar- "gute" spiele etwa seltener kopiert?
mit absoluter sicherheit nicht.


----------



## rohan123 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Nu ja, dann kann man sich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit darauf einstellen, dass Asasins Creed 2 nur online spielbar sein wird.

Tja, ich liebäügle eh schon mit dem Kauf einer PS3.


----------



## tiefputin1 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 28.07.2009 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Schritt von Steam zu Stream ist ein verdammt kleiner ... ich glaub du unterschätzt hier die Tragweite bzw. Möglichkeiten von Steam massiv.
> 
> Wenn man sich natürlich illegaler Methoden bedient ist Steam genauso ungefährlich wie SecuROM oder ähnliche Dinge, aber Valve hat mit Steam mehr Möglichkeiten ... z.B. das sich immer nur ~60-70% der Daten auf dem Rechner des Users befinden, die restlichen immer bei Valve auf den Steamservern ... 'rebuilden' dürfte hier nicht in Frage kommen, denn die Teile die fehlen variieren immer etc.pp.
> 
> Wie gesagt, Onlinekauf bei Steam hab ich auch kein Medium zur Hand und meine Daten liegen verschlüsselt auf der Festplatte.



Streaming bei Steam ist/war nur möglich bei Valve's eigenen Spielen,weil die Spieledaten in Cachecontainern gelagert wurden. Ihr unterschätzt total dass wenn spiele gestreamt werden sie auch komplett auf der Platte landen, da sie immer voll gestreamt werden...so hat man nach einiger zeit warten das komplette spiel. Ich denke du ÜBERschätzt Steam. Die Idee war gut, die dateien auf der CD zu verschlüsseln....dies ist aber nun belanglos. Es macht keinen Unterschied mehr ob verschlüsselt oder plaine Gamedaten. Die Anbindung des spiels an Steam ist genauso lächerlich. Aber das kann man ihnen nicht verübeln, sie wissen ja nicht was sie tun 



			
				Aithir am 28.07.2009 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Die meisten Titel von Ubisoft sind Konsolentitel, die auch auf dem PC erscheinen,  und Endwar war schon auf den Konsolen ein großer Flop.
> 
> Der Nitendo DS hat den PC bei Raubkopien schon lange überholt und auch die X-Box 360 ist bei den Raubkopien im Kommen. Die Playstation 3 ist spätestens, wenn Blue Ray sich etabliert hat, eine Plattform für Raubkopien.
> 
> Zudem wäre es doch einmal an der Zeit, die Raubkopien nach Region zu bestimmen. Nur weil in China, Rußland und co das Raubkopieren Volkssport, gibt es keinen Grund andere Regionen dafür zu bestrafen.



Nintendo hat auch seid längerem Probleme mit raubkopien auf dem DS (früher überwiegend in China etc...jetzt natürlich auch in Europa usw.)....angeblich hat in Japan sogar jeder 3te oder so ein Modul für nds roms. Was aber hat BluRay mit Raubkopien auf der PS3 zu tun? da ist überhaupt kein sinn.....Die PS3 benutzt mit einen Kern, einen Hypervisor, der ist ständig aktiv. Dieses Visor-System ist dafür verantwortlich dass die Ps3 so läuft wie sie läuft und keine Raubkopien abspielt 
Die Bestrafung anderer Regionen ist seid jahren der 'höhere' Preis...50$ versus 25Pfund versus 50! Euro.....versus 10? euro in thailand? vs. 10? euro in russland? was weis ich.
Logischer Menschenverstand sagt, was die Publisher dort verlieren, versuchen sie natürlich bei uns reinzuholen. Und deshalb holen sich die Europäer natürlich auch öfter mal eine Version die nicht legal ist...das erklärt auch wieso diese Anzahl stets am steigen ist...daran wird sich auch nix in 10jahren ändern...weil das ein Kreislauf ist, den niemand stoppen/entkommen will 

Die Xbox360 ist ungefähr genauso schwer von Raubkopien betroffen wie die die ps2 etc.


----------



## RonTaboga (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 28.07.2009 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Theojin am 28.07.2009 18:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein das natürlich nicht, aber es geht Theojin wohl nicht um die notorischen Hardcore Sauger, sondern um die Leute, welche ab und an Games saugen aber auch mind. genauso oft Originale kaufen. 
Meiner Meinung nach sind das gerade die Leute, um die man kämpfen muss. Und genau diese Leute achten eben verstärkt auf die Qualität der Games. Sie saugen sich die schlechteren Games als Zeitvertreib, aber sind auch dazu bereit für Qualität zu bezahlen und sich mit diesen Games auch intensiver zu beschäftigen. Und ich denke von solchen Leuten gibt es mehr als man denkt.
Allerdings würde die Verstärkung der Kopierschutzrestriktionen diese Leute eher zu den Schwarzkopien treiben.


----------



## Zappman (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 28.07.2009 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 28.07.2009 18:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ganz genau, nem notorischen sauger bringt keiner mehr gerechtigkeit bei! einer der spiele läd um zu gucken wie es läuft, obs gefällt, bugfrei etc, den zieht man mit Qualität an Land und das von anfang an, der wartet auch nicht auf den 7. patch, da sind die files längst gelöscht! Qualität und ne gute Verpackung bringt die Leute dazu etwas zu kaufen!


----------



## Theojin (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Genauso sieht aus. Seit Gothic3 vertraue ich keinem Spieleentwickler mehr, keinem Publisher. Die lügen durch die Bank allesamt wie gedruckt, um an unser Geld zu kommen.

Ich habe damals 1 Spiel pro Monat gekauft, nach G3 nur noch 3 Spiele in den ganzen Jahren. Gut, das waren alles MMORPGs, die bieten sowieso mehr Spiel fürs Geld.

Aber so jemandem wie mich ködert man nicht mehr mit tollen Videos, Screens, und vor allem mit abartigen Kopierschutzmechanismen nicht. Ich lasse mich als Kunde nicht mehr verarschen. 


Wenn ich keine Qualität bekomme als Kunde, dann kaufe ich das Spiel nicht.
Wenn ich irgendwelche bescheuerten Kopierschutzprogramme mitkaufen müßte, kaufe ich das Spiel nicht.

Seit meiner MMO Phase, die nun seit Jahren andauert, jucken mich normale Spiele eh kaum noch, und dann hole ich mir garantiert kein "Überraschungsei".

Das Spiele mittlerweile komplexer sind ist mir klar, das deswegen durchaus auch mal Bugs in der Verkaufsversion sind, ist mir klar. Aber gerade Firmen wie UBISOFT schieben den schwarzen Peter immer auf die bösen Raubmordkopierer. Das die herausgebrachten Spiele scheisse sind, keine 50€ wert sind, oder schlichtweg uninteressant vom Setting sind, nein, das sind natürlich keine Argumente, die gegen einen Kauf sprechen.


----------



## Postal-Dude (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Tut_Ench am 28.07.2009 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Tz...die sollen sich mal über zurückgehende Kundenzahlen beschweren.
> Wie läuft das denn heute ab?
> 
> Man geht in einen Laden, kauft sich für 45-50 Euro ein Game, latscht nach Hause, installiert es, stellt fest, dass die DVD-Hülle bloß die DVD und ein paar Werbezettel enthält...mit Glück vielleicht ein Wisch mit Verweis auf das Handbuch im pdf-Format auf der DvD. Installation ist fertig, man will starten, was erst im dritten versuch klappt, weil SecuFuck erstmal meckert, dass man doch bitte keine Sicherungskopie einlegen soll.
> ...



100% agree!


----------



## Shinizm (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Das Herunterladen zum testen fänd´ sogar verständlich. 

Ich kenne einige Leute, die sich StreetFighter runtergeladen haben und es sich dann am nächsten Tag gekauft haben, da es einfach überzeugt hat.

 Es gibt aber auch ne Menge Schrott....oder Spiele die ihr Geld nicht wert sind.

DragonAge, BS2, ME2, Rage und Borderlands, sowie D3 kaufe ich zB ungesehen 

Für Prototype würd´ich allerdings nix ausgeben (nein, ich zocks auch nicht so...  )


----------



## silencer1 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Wohin diese ganze Kundenüberwachung führt, hat man ja jüngst beim amazon kindle gesehen. Wenn es dem Hersteller nicht mehr paßt, ist halt einfach die Datei wieder weg.


----------



## Shinizm (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				silencer1 am 28.07.2009 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Wohin diese ganze Kundenüberwachung führt, hat man ja jüngst beim amazon kindle gesehen. Wenn es dem Hersteller nicht mehr paßt, ist halt einfach die Datei wieder weg.



Könntest Du das bitt erläutern? Nichts davon mitbekommen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 28.07.2009 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings würde die Verstärkung der Kopierschutzrestriktionen diese Leute eher zu den Schwarzkopien treiben.


Weil ein Verzicht den meisten gar nicht in die Tüte kommt, richtig?


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shinizm am 28.07.2009 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> silencer1 am 28.07.2009 20:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Buch "1984" von Orwell wurde von Amazon.com auf dem Kindle der Kunden gelöscht, wenn ihre Version eine 'Raubkopie' war.


----------



## einkaufswagen (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

"Auf Konsolen ist die Piraterie-Rate sehr niedrig...". Aha. Bisschen realitätsfremd, der Gute, hm?


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				einkaufswagen am 28.07.2009 20:32 schrieb:
			
		

> "Auf Konsolen ist die Piraterie-Rate sehr niedrig...". Aha. Bisschen realitätsfremd, der Gute, hm?


Nein, warum? Da steht nicht, dass es keine Rate gibt, sondern das sie niedrig ist ... man muss sich einfach die Verkaufszahlen von Spielen auf Konsole anschauen und dann mit der auf dem PC vergleichen.

Ich sag nur BioShock ...


----------



## MisterSmith (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 28.07.2009 20:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, warum? Da steht nicht, dass es keine Rate gibt, sondern das sie niedrig ist ... man muss sich einfach die Verkaufszahlen von Spielen auf Konsole anschauen und dann mit der auf dem PC vergleichen.
> 
> Ich sag nur BioShock ...


Lag das nicht eher an der Limitierung der Installationen? Für mich war das damals jedenfalls der Grund es nicht zu kaufen und nein ich besitze keine Raubkopie. 

Edit: Ich meinte natürlich die PC-Version.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MisterSmith am 28.07.2009 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 28.07.2009 20:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es war jetzt nur ein Beispiel wo die Differenz PC <> 360 Version wirklich verdammt groß war.
BioShock hat doch relativ 'zeitnah' das Aktivierungslimit auf dem PC erhöht, oder?


----------



## Domingu (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Wer ein Spiel kopieren möchte, der kopiert es auch, ob das jetzt eine Konsole oder PC ist. Kopierschutzsysteme sind genau so zwecklos wie Drogenbekämpfung usw., denn wer es machen möchte findet immer einen Weg. Sie hätten mehr davon, einfach ganz auf Kopierschutz szu verzichten, dann hätten sie am Ende immer noch mehr Geld gespart.

mfg, Domingu


----------



## MisterSmith (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 28.07.2009 21:45 schrieb:
			
		

> MisterSmith am 28.07.2009 21:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das weiß ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht. Ich habe von der Limitierung durch einen Test erfahren und war zu diesem Zeitpunkt, nicht besonders oft im Internet unterwegs.
Ich denke mal wenn sich so eine Nachricht von einer Limitierung verbreitet hat, ist es sehr schwer das wieder zu korrigieren.


----------



## grossesmannes (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Kleiner Tipp an Ubisoft: Gebt den Spielen wieder Seele, Sinn und Inhalt, anstatt riesigen Spielwelten, dann klappt's auch wieder mit den Verkaufszahlen 


ich halte es ausßerdem für sehr beschränkt, Raubkopierer für dei Verkaufszahlen verantwortlich zu machen: Die meisten Raubkopierer sind von Nature aus überzeugt ein Spiel nicht zu kaufen, und wenn es ein halbes Jahr dauert, den Kopierschutzmechanismus zu knacken, dann warten die hald das halbe Jahr    Die Verkaufszahlen durch die ehrlichen Käufer, die es nie in in Erwägung ziehen würde sich ein Spiel illegal zu saugen, ändern sich dadurch auch nicht...   

Aber ich denke mal Hyptetitel wie Assassins Creed 2 werden sich so oder so wie die warmen Semmeln verkaufen, ob mit oder ohne Superkopierschutz.


----------



## organizator (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

ja, aber hallo! könnte der umsatzeinbruch vielleicht doch damit zusammenhängen, dass die kunden keine lust mehr auf trojaner und malware haben? wenn ich meinen hobel hochfahre, werde ich von einer ganzen menge netter tools begrüßt und zum einloggen aufgefordert, ganz zu schweigen von dem ganz mist, der ohne benutzerbestätigung ausgeführt wird. vor 5 jahren beeinflusste mich der "kopierschutz" bei meiner kaufentscheidung nicht. heute stelle ich mir fast immer, bevor ich mir ein spiel kaufe folgende 2 fragen: muss ich eine de version kaufen und wie verstümmelt ist diese dann? muss ich trojaner installieren (und wieviel davon, -wie sehr verletzt es die privatsphäre, -muss ich wieder stunden vor wireshark sitzen etc.), damit es funktioniert. was vor jahren mit einen vorstoß vom valve (steam - halflife 2) begonnen hatte (die massnahme war damals auch schon sehr unbeliebt)  mündet heute in einer orgie zahlreicher trojaner, die natürlich nur das beste für uns wollen. 
gibt es ein spielemagazin, dass die kopierschutzmassnahme in die wertung einfliessen lässt (weiss nicht wie es euch geht, aber für mich ist es ein wichtiger grund für die kaufentscheidung)? 
kennt jemand die verkaufszahlen vom letzen prince of persia (habs mir nicht gekauft, nicht mein genre) in relation zu zb. anno 1404?


----------



## slaindevil (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Wieso denkt keiner mal über den ultimativen Kopierschutz nach? Den Multiplayermodus...

Dieses ganze Geld in irgendwelche Kopierschutzmechanismen Gestecke, bringt am Ende mehr Verlust, als alles andere... Ist doch eh nach spätestens 2 Wochen geknackt.


----------



## silencer1 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				slaindevil am 28.07.2009 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso denkt keiner mal über den ultimativen Kopierschutz nach? Den Multiplayermodus...
> 
> Dieses ganze Geld in irgendwelche Kopierschutzmechanismen Gestecke, bringt am Ende mehr Verlust, als alles andere... Ist doch eh nach spätestens 2 Wochen geknackt.



Es gibt keinen ultimativen Kopierschutz. Die Firmen wollen den Kunden nur einreden, daß ihre Systeme ein Kopierschutz darstellt. In Wahrheit ist es nur Kundengängelung. Aber die Masse war ja schon immer leicht manipulierbar.


----------



## XIII13 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				slaindevil am 28.07.2009 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso denkt keiner mal über den ultimativen Kopierschutz nach? Den Multiplayermodus...


Was für einen MP soll man denn für Assasins Creed machen? Oder für Prince of Persia?


----------



## zerr (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

die bösen raubkopierer sind schuld

und was ist mit unfertigen,verbuggten,instabilen spielen die auf den markt geworfen wurden..........


----------



## madace77 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				zerr am 28.07.2009 23:31 schrieb:
			
		

> die bösen raubkopierer sind schuld
> 
> und was ist mit unfertigen,verbuggten,instabilen spielen die auf den markt geworfen wurden..........




Also ehrlich, als ob DAS bei Ubisoft schon je passiert wäre....


----------



## Serdup1248 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bl00dy3y3 am 28.07.2009 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 28.07.2009 12:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sam28 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				slaindevil am 28.07.2009 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso denkt keiner mal über den ultimativen Kopierschutz nach? Den Multiplayermodus...


Stimmt, wenn ich Online Spielen will, habe ich auch das Original. Allerdings reicht alleine der Multiplayermodus nicht aus, es muss schon ein besonders toller sein, ansonsten ist es auch kein Kaufgrund und es wird kopiert um den Singleplayer zu spielen.
Mein Problem ist das ich gerne mal ausprobiert hätte wie z.B. der Multiplayer bei CoD 4 ist, habe aber keine Lust Geld auszugeben um das auszuprobieren.
Da finde ich Steam gut, da kann man auch mal ein Wochende testen und kriegt es dann auch noch billiger meist in der Zeit. Dadurch gekauft: Day of Defeat Source, UT3, L4D.
Bei Valve komme ich mir in der Hinsicht gut umsorgt vor.


----------



## TCPip2k (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Naja demnächst forced jedes Spiel dioe Installation eines eigen Miniaturbetriebssystems, oder was? ;P

Naja aber ernsthaft: Immer diese Milchmädchenrechnungen alá 

" 1 Raubkopie = ein Kauf weniger "

Wenn Ubisoft tatsächlich die Verkäufe wegbrechen liegt es meiner Meinung nach am eigenen Spiel, das anscheinend nicht so stark zum Kauf animieren kann, als dass es als Goldscheißer dient.

Mal ehrlich, wirklich gute Ubisoftspiele fallen mir jetzt garnicht ein.
Farcry2 schien ganz nett gewesen zu sein, aber das wäre ohne die Grafik auch nur mittelmäßige Shooterkost gewesen.

Ist "Boiling Point" nicht genau das selbe, nur in "hässlich"?

Wie auch immer, hoffen wir dass das neue Kopierschutzsystem schnell, unauffällig, komplikationsfrei, uneingeschränkt und offline verfügbar ist, und tortzdem funktioniert.

Schlimmer als bei GTA4 kann es eh nicht werden... Ich HASSE es mich erst auf zusammenbrechenden Websites mit Formular, Bestätigungsemail & co  anzumelden zu müssen, und kontrollieren zu lassen, nur um mein heiß ersehntes, und hochgehyptes Spiel endlich starten zu können.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TCPip2k am 29.07.2009 06:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja aber ernsthaft: Immer diese Milchmädchenrechnungen alá
> 
> " 1 Raubkopie = ein Kauf weniger "
> [...]


Naja aber mal ernsthaft: wer hat hier bitte diese "Milchmädchenrechnung" aufgestellt?
Der Chef von UbiSoft hat mit keiner Silbe diese Rechnung aufgestellt oder auch nur angedeutet.

Also es wär toll, wenn sich die Leute nicht immer an dieser Aussage hochziehen würden, es gibt durchaus Unternehmer, die sind sich dieser Tatsache bewusst.


----------



## louplex (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Zsinj am 28.07.2009 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Man beißt nicht in die Hand die einen Füttert und reist dabei noch den ganzen Arm ab!



Interessantes Zitat, denn ist es nicht exakt das, was ein Schwarzkopierer macht?


----------



## louplex (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Domingu am 28.07.2009 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ein Spiel kopieren möchte, der kopiert es auch, ob das jetzt eine Konsole oder PC ist. Kopierschutzsysteme sind genau so zwecklos wie Drogenbekämpfung usw., denn wer es machen möchte findet immer einen Weg. Sie hätten mehr davon, einfach ganz auf Kopierschutz szu verzichten, dann hätten sie am Ende immer noch mehr Geld gespart.
> 
> mfg, Domingu



Wer hier im Forum hat so wie ich eine PS3?
Und wer hier hat Schwarzkopien für dieses System?


----------



## harndrang (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Na, ja. Höchst bedenklich die Rechnung. Vielleicht sind ja die Absatzzahlen zurück gegangen weil die Leute nicht mehr so viel Geld haben? (Kriese)


----------



## Pwned666 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Is eigentlich logisch und es wird auch noch viel härter werden. Bin einer der wenigen in der Umgebung der sich Anno gekauft
Der rest hat schön auf den Crack gewartet...

Wer meint "Die Raubkopien sind nich schuld" der hat einfach null ahnung. Bei uns in der Clique wird NUR Kopiert und das hat rein gar nix damit zu tun ob es einen Kopierschutz hat. Die Leute freuen sich eher wenn überhaubt keiner verwendet wird
Den kaufen steht erst gar nich auf der Liste. Selbst für 8€ das Monkey Island Remake wurde fleissig gesaugt und man wird für Dumm dekladiert wenn man sich ein Spiel kauft ... die gibt es doch umsonst im Intenet


----------



## Vordack (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				slaindevil am 28.07.2009 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso denkt keiner mal über den ultimativen Kopierschutz nach? Den Multiplayermodus...
> 
> Dieses ganze Geld in irgendwelche Kopierschutzmechanismen Gestecke, bringt am Ende mehr Verlust, als alles andere... Ist doch eh nach spätestens 2 Wochen geknackt.



Ich meine das hab ich auf Seite 4 gesagt:



			
				Vordack am 28.07.2009 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Belechem am 28.07.2009 15:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bist also nicht der erste der daran denkt^^


----------



## Nihiletex (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				harndrang am 29.07.2009 07:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Na, ja. Höchst bedenklich die Rechnung. Vielleicht sind ja die Absatzzahlen zurück gegangen weil die Leute nicht mehr so viel Geld haben? (Kriese)



Also wirklich... 
Glaubst du etwa im ernst das jemand nicht sofort zuerst an Strom,Essen, Kleidung oder Miete sparen würde als sich Tom Clancy's drölftausendste Mission im Plumpsklo zu kaufen? Besonders wenn es für nur 1 € pro Stück im Online Store neue Klowandsprüche zu kaufen gibt?
Da hungert man doch lieber ein paar Tage oder zieht in eine kleinere Wohung.


----------



## MisterSmith (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Pwned666 am 29.07.2009 08:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst für 8€ das Monkey Island Remake wurde fleissig gesaugt und man wird für Dumm dekladiert wenn man sich ein Spiel kauft ... die gibt es doch umsonst im Intenet


Stimmt, ist mir auch schon passiert. Sätze wie "Warum kaufst du dir denn die Spiele?" mußte ich mir auch schon anhören.  
Könnte sein, dass sich ein Teil der Raubkopierer, bei einem Kopierschutz der sie daran hindern würde Raubkopien zu erlangen, sich das Original kaufen.
Aber es gibt dann möglicherweise genau so viele Käufer, die bei bestimmten KS, einfach komplett auf das Spiel verzichten.
Zumindest mache ich das bereits seit einer Weile genau so.


----------



## Mentor501 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

In Anbetracht der Tatsache das ich mitlerweile täglich gefragt werde warum ich mir dieses und jenes Spiel nicht einfach sauge, und daraufhin auf meine Antwort belächelt bzw. teilweise sogar ausgelacht werde, kann ich die Spieleindustrie immer mehr verstehen und mittlerweile soll es mir recht sein das sie immer härtere Kopieschutz-Maßnahmen verwenden, ich muss dann vielleicht bei der Installation ein wenig "Komfort" vermissen, aber das soll mir nur recht sein wenn dadurch wirklich mal die Raupkopien runtergehen.
Wenn es Ubisoft wirklich geschafft haben sollte einen brauchbaren Kopierschutz zu entwickeln werde ich mir den sehr gerne antun.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MisterSmith am 29.07.2009 09:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte sein, dass sich ein Teil der Raubkopierer, bei einem Kopierschutz der sie daran hindern würde Raubkopien zu erlangen, sich das Original kaufen.
> Aber es gibt dann möglicherweise genau so viele Käufer, die bei bestimmten KS, einfach komplett auf das Spiel verzichten..




das ist jetzt natürlich auch nur spekulation meinerseits:
ich würde schwer vermuten, dass gruppe 1 doch weit grösser ist.
allerdings muss man bei den raubkopierern ja auch differenzieren: jemand der alles, in bereits gecracktem zustand, saugt, für den macht das vorhandensein eines ks keinen unterschied, in aller regel zumindest.
ein wenig anders siehts bei denen aus, die eine kopie von einem original (aus videothek oder vom bekannten) ziehen.
die könnten durch jeden noch so lächerlichen schutz evtl. doch abgehalten werden, auch wenn er natürlich zu knacken wäre.

dämliche analogie:
viele fahrradschlösser und sogar alle snowboardschlösser (die ich kenne) bieten eigentlich überhaupt keinen schutz gegen diebstahl. 
trotzdem werden nicht abgesperrte snowboards weit häufiger gestohlen.
warum? ganz einfach, weil unzählige nichtgeschützte in der umgebung stehen.


----------



## Trancemaster (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shinizm am 28.07.2009 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Herunterladen zum testen fänd´ sogar verständlich.
> 
> Ich kenne einige Leute, die sich StreetFighter runtergeladen haben und es sich dann am nächsten Tag gekauft haben, da es einfach überzeugt hat.
> 
> ...



Dieses Vorgehen finde ich in meinem Umfeld sehr häufig bei Spielen von: *tatatataaaaaaaaaaaaaa* JoWood!!!!!


----------



## Trancemaster (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 28.07.2009 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 28.07.2009 19:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, ich würde es eher als "Trotz"reaktion sehen. Die Publisher sind die "Eltern", die Spieler die "Kinder" - und diese rebellieren.

Bei "Starforce" habe ich auch rebelliert, seit DRM boykottiere ich nur noch. Das aber selbst Steam als KS völlig versagt (siehe Empire - Total War) sollte den Programmierern schon zu denken geben. 

Ich persönlich würde keine Kohle mehr in KS-Systeme investieren. Es gibt eben auch Spiele die ohne KS genug Käufer finden, solange sie es "Wert" sind gekauft zu werden. 

Ich sehe auch eine starke wirtschaftliche Entwicklung bei jedem selbst: Solange man als Jugendlicher/Azubi kein Geld für Spiele hat, geht man den illegalen Weg - war bei mir und meinen Freunden nicht anders. Irgendwann wird man aber "einsichtig" - und wenn man dann das Geld "übrig" hat, kauft man auch - aber sowas wie bei GTA IV passiert mir auch mit Geld nicht nochmal...


----------



## Batze (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Wie oft wurde denn schon der perfekte 
Kopierschutz angekündigt.
Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis auch Ubi 
Softs neues Wunderteil ausgehebelt worden 
ist.

Die sollen die Games endlich billiger machen 
dann werden die auch gekauft.
Vor allem aber sollen die Studios mal in erster 
Linie Qualität produzieren und uns ach so 
dumme Gamer nicht als Betatester ansehen.


----------



## Boesor (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Batze am 29.07.2009 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Die sollen die Games endlich billiger machen
> dann werden die auch gekauft.



Ich wüsste nichts, was diese Theorie stützt.


----------



## RonTaboga (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



> Zitat: (Original von nikiburstr8x am 28.07.2009 20:12)
> Zitat: (Original von RonTaboga am 28.07.2009 19:00)
> Allerdings würde die Verstärkung der Kopierschutzrestriktionen diese Leute eher zu den Schwarzkopien treiben.
> 
> Weil ein Verzicht den meisten gar nicht in die Tüte kommt, richtig?



Das mit dem Verzicht ist beim Thema Scharzkopien ein äußerst Schwieriges unterfangen. Es ist einfach viel zu simpel, sich mit einer DSL Leitung eine funktionierende Schwarzkopie aus dem I-net zu ziehen. Es erfordert weder Überwindung, noch hat man auch nur annähernd das Gefühl etwas illegales zu tun. Die Möglichkeit, recht viel Geld "sparen" zu können ist einfach zu verlockend, gerade wenn man echt knapp bei Kasse ist und sich sein Traumspiel nicht leisten kann.

Das viele Menschen bei Geldmangel auf Schwarzkopien zugreifen, ist also durchaus nachvollziehbar.
Erschwerend kommt noch hinzu, das Raubkopien bei vielen eben ein fester Bestandteil des Lebens waren und immer noch sind. Da wird mal hier die DVD per clone und anydvd kopiert, hier wird mal ein Keycode gezogen um aus der Demo von Nero die Vollversion zu machen. Alles Dinge die bei sehr vielen Menschen eben zur Normalität gehören.

Und wie man das aus den Leuten austreiben und das Rechtsbewusstsein stärken kann? Keine Ahnung...


----------



## Mentor501 (29. Juli 2009)

*Traurig*

*Ich finde es im übrigen unheimlich traurig wie wie einige Leute hier kommentieren.*
Warum?

Ganz einfach, natürlich stimmt es, dass die rückläufigen Umsatzzahlen bei Ubisoft wohl kaum nur durch die Raupkopierer entstanden sind, aber es wäre wohl kaum zu Ubisofts gunsten wenn sie im selben Atemzug erwähnen, "naja und unsere Spiele waren ja jetzt auch nicht so toll in letzter Zeit...", das nennt man schlechtes Marketing.
Mich verblüfft einfach wie viele hier darauf erwiedern die Raupkopierer wären doch nur wieder ein 08/15 Argument und das läge ja gar nicht an ihnen.

Natürlich liegt nicht alles in der Sache Raupkopierer begründet, aber ihr müsst doch endlich sehen das diese dennoch ein großes Problem für die industrie darstellen?!

Und Argumente wie "Ich lass mich doch nicht gängeln, ich kauf mir Anno(Bsp) ganz bestimmt nicht" wirken auf mich wie eine billige Rechtfertigung saugen zu dürfen.
Wie schlimm kann es denn bitte für euch sein eben kurz euer Spiel im Internet zu registrieren?
Angst auspioniert zu werden nehme ich hier niemandem ab.

Man sollte als Spieler endlich aufhören dauernd gegen den KS anzuschreien und stattdessen auf die Entwickler zu gehen und den Diallog suchen wie man den besten Mittelweg findet.
Wenn die Spieler *zusammen* mit den Entwicklern und Puplishern nach einer Lösung des Problems suchen würden anstatt immer nur in ihre kindische Abwerhaltung zu fallen haben wir uns einen ganz großen Teil von dem Mist selbst eingebrockt.

Im übrigen weiss man doch noch garnicht was Ubisoft da eig. geplant hat, wenn sie die Box schon erwähnen müssen sie etwas ähnlich wirkungsvolles im Petto haben.

Vielleicht werden die Spiele ja wirklich in Zukunft "gestreamt", dies aber eben nicht aus dem Internet auf den PC sondern von der Disk wie bei der Box?!
Das praktische daran wäre das man Spiele nichteinmal meht installieren bräuchte, allerdings geht mir noch nicht ganz in den Sinn wie das verhindern sollte, das die DVD Kopiert wird, bzw. die Daten darauf.

Ich würde einfach erstmal die  neue Lösung abwarten anstatt hier rumzugiften 





> "nie wieder Ubisoft"


 und 





> "wann hat Ubisoft denn schon das letzte brauchbare Spiel gebracht"


 etc.

Natürlich ist die Aussage von dem lieben Herrn "Raupkopierer sind schuld" falsch, das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache das diese ein Problem darstellen und das wollen einfach viele nicht warhaben.


----------



## HLP-Andy (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 29.07.2009 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wüsste nichts, was diese Theorie stützt.


Es scheint, als würde die Raubkopierate bei zu teuren Spielen (vom Preis- / Leistungsverhältnis gesehen) zunehmen, gleichzeitig bei günstigen Spielen aber nicht abnehmen.




			
				RonTaboga am 29.07.2009 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Verzicht ist beim Thema Scharzkopien ein äußerst Schwieriges unterfangen. Es ist einfach viel zu simpel, sich mit einer DSL Leitung eine funktionierende Schwarzkopie aus dem I-net zu ziehen. Es erfordert weder Überwindung, noch hat man auch nur annähernd das Gefühl etwas illegales zu tun.


Das kann ich mir bei jemanden wie dir, der in diesem Forum ja nicht erst einmal Raubkopien verteidigt/verharmlost hat, sehr gut vorstellen.


----------



## Boesor (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 29.07.2009 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 29.07.2009 11:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War das jetzt Zustimmung oder Ablehnung?


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Trancemaster am 29.07.2009 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich würde es eher als "Trotz"reaktion sehen. Die Publisher sind die "Eltern", die Spieler die "Kinder" - und diese rebellieren.


Wie alt sind bitte trotzige Kinder, wie alt der durchschnittliche Spieler?

Ab einem Alter von 14 Jahren und Aufwärts darf man meiner Meinung schon eine gewisse Reife erwarten die weit über dem Niveau von "trotzigen Kindern" liegt, die dann "rebellieren". 



> Bei "Starforce" habe ich auch rebelliert, seit DRM boykottiere ich nur noch. Das aber selbst Steam als KS völlig versagt (siehe Empire - Total War) sollte den Programmierern schon zu denken geben.


Steam wird aber nicht als ultimativer KS angepriesen, sondern als:

1. einfaches System zum Verteilen von Patches
2. dank Verschlüsselung keine Pre-Release Releases von Spielen
3. Kundengängelung dank DRM & Account gebunden

Unterhalt dich mal mit HLP-Andy, der wird dir auch sagen, dass Steam kein Kopierschutz im Sinne von SecuROM / StarForce ist.



> Ich persönlich würde keine Kohle mehr in KS-Systeme investieren. Es gibt eben auch Spiele die ohne KS genug Käufer finden, solange sie es "Wert" sind gekauft zu werden.


Und ich rate einfach mal, dass sich die Umsatzzahlen der Spiele ohne Kopierschutz nicht stark steigern werden.

Was man seitjeher für lau bekommen hat, manchmal sogar unter div. technischen Hürden wie akt. Daemon Tools Version etc.pp., wird dann noch vereinfacht weil keine Beschränkung der Hersteller vorliegt.

Damit gewinnst du nicht mehr Kunden.   



> Ich sehe auch eine starke wirtschaftliche Entwicklung bei jedem selbst: Solange man als Jugendlicher/Azubi kein Geld für Spiele hat, geht man den illegalen Weg - war bei mir und meinen Freunden nicht anders.






> Irgendwann wird man aber "einsichtig" - und wenn man dann das Geld "übrig" hat, kauft man auch - aber sowas wie bei GTA IV passiert mir auch mit Geld nicht nochmal...


Irgendwann wird man dann noch älter und merkt, dass man nicht am Tag 0 ins Geschäft rennen muss und sich sofort Spiel XYZ kaufen muss, sondern das man durchaus ~4-5 Tage warten kann und in der Zeit Userberichte und ein breites Sprektrum von Artikeln zu diesem Spiel lesen kann.

Hättest du beim Kauf von GTA IV eine Woche gewartet, wär das sicherlich keine 'böse Überraschung' geworden.

Aber wie gesagt, diese Einsicht kommt mit dem Alter ...


----------



## Denis10 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Irgend wie finde ich den Artikel wenig aussagekräftig. Es wird ja nur erwähnt, dass hier ein (neuer) Kopierschutz verwendet wird. Aber so ziemlich jedes PC Spiel hat einen Kopierschutz.

Was mich viel mehr interessieren würde: Ist dieser geplante Kopierschutz für den ehrlichen Käufer eine nervende Schikane, oder wurde eine akzeptable Lösung gefunden?


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 29.07.2009 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Verzicht ist beim Thema Scharzkopien ein äußerst Schwieriges unterfangen.


Findest du? Find ich nicht. 

Es ist ja nicht so, dass die Spiele in Sekunden bereit liegen. Die normale Vorlaufzeit beträgt eine Stunde und mehr, damit das DVD5 Image auf der Festplatte landet.

D.h. jeder, der gewillt ist, eine Stunde und mehr auf einen Download zu warten, die Daten zu entpacken, dass Image zu mounten oder ggf. zu brennen *weiß* was er macht.

Diesen Leuten unterstelle ich eine kriminelle Energie ... ganz einfach.


----------



## Mentor501 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 29.07.2009 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> > Irgendwann wird man aber "einsichtig" - und wenn man dann das Geld "übrig" hat, kauft man auch - aber sowas wie bei GTA IV passiert mir auch mit Geld nicht nochmal...
> 
> 
> Irgendwann wird man dann noch älter und merkt, dass man nicht am Tag 0 ins Geschäft rennen muss und sich sofort Spiel XYZ kaufen muss, sondern das man durchaus ~4-5 Tage warten kann und der Zeit Userberichte und ein breites Sprektrum von Artikeln zu diesem Spiel lesen kann.
> ...




Ich z.B. habe in meinem ganzen Leben noch nicht einmal ein Spiel zum Releastag gekauft, das ist schließlich kein HP wo man wenigstens halbwegs sicher gehen kann das die Qualität in etwa stimmt.

Scheinbar machen dies aber ziemlich viele.
Spiele am Releasetag kaufen, meine ich.


----------



## N-Traxx (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 29.07.2009 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Diesen Leuten unterstelle ich eine kriminelle Energie ... ganz einfach.



Hmm, vieleicht könnte man dies Enerie irgendwie Speichern und ins Stromnetz einspeisen?  



			
				Mentor501 am 29.07.2009 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Scheinbar machen dies aber ziemlich viele.
> Spiele am Releasetag kaufen, meine ich.


Das einzige Spiel das ich am Releastag gekauft haben war FarCry, aber da hatte ich sehr lange die Demo zum Testen.  Und es hatte den Vorteil das ich die Deutsche Uncut Version bekommen habe die wieder zurückgezogen wurde.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				N-Traxx am 29.07.2009 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 29.07.2009 11:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damit wären dann wohl alle AKW weltweit überflüssig ... guter Vorschlag!


----------



## HLP-Andy (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 29.07.2009 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Steam wird aber nicht als ultimativer KS angepriesen, sondern als:
> 
> 1. einfaches System zum Verteilen von Patches
> 2. dank Verschlüsselung keine Pre-Release Releases von Spielen
> 3. Kundengängelung dank DRM & Account gebunden


Ich kann auf http://www.steampowered.com/steamworks/ ehrlichgesagt nirgendwo entdecken, dass mit dem Wort Kundengängelung geworben wird. 




> Unterhalt dich mal mit HLP-Andy, der wird dir auch sagen, dass Steam kein Kopierschutz im Sinne von SecuROM / StarForce ist.


Steam ist kein Kopierschutz im Sinne von SecuROM / Starforce. Ende März wurde ein "richtiger" Kopierschutz für Steam angekündigt (CEG), der ist aber noch in keinem Spiel zum Einsatz gekommen. Bisher ist der Hauptpfeiler die Anti-Piracy-Solution von Steam eben der, dass mit zusätzlichem Service und Komfort ein Mehrwert für ehrliche Kunden geschaffen wird. Und die Online-Aktivierung verhindert den Release von Raubkopien vor dem Street-Day.

_Customers won't want to pirate a game that's connected to 20 million gamers and a feature-rich platform. Features like Steam Achievements, Anti-Cheat, Auto-Updating, and Steam Cloud simply don't exist outside of Steam.

Furthermore, constantly updating your game with upgrades and content leaves the pirates in the dust, they are relegated to a featureless game with no community of players._




			
				Trancemaster am 29.07.2009 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich würde keine Kohle mehr in KS-Systeme investieren.


Steam kostet nichts, jeder Entwickler und Publisher kann es gratis verwenden.




			
				Boesor am 29.07.2009 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> War das jetzt Zustimmung oder Ablehnung?


Was denkst du?


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 29.07.2009 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 29.07.2009 11:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist dann vielmehr die interne Werbung warum Hersteller / Entwickler auf Steam setzen sollen. Mit solcher "Werbung" geht niemand gerne in der Öffentlichkeit hausieren.


----------



## N-Traxx (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 29.07.2009 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> N-Traxx am 29.07.2009 11:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jaaahhh   ,  ich denke du hast gemerkt das ich den Begriff nicht mag.  Das ist wieder genau so ein todschlagwort wie Killerspiele, Raubkopie, etc... Was ist den kriminelle Energie, gibts auch sowas wie nicht kriminelle Energie?


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				N-Traxx am 29.07.2009 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist wieder genau so ein todschlagwort wie Killerspiele, Raubkopie, etc... Was ist den kriminelle Energie, gibts auch sowas wie nicht kriminelle Energie?


Das hat sich aber leider eingebürgt, dieser Terminus. Jemand, der wohlwissentlich eine kriminelle Handlung begeht, egal aus welcher Motivation heraus, besitzt kriminelle Energie.

Ich hab diesen Begriff weder erfunden, noch geprägt ... tut mir leid.  

Übrigens verwenden auch staatliche Organe wie z.B. die Staatsanwaltschaft, diesen Begriff. Solche Leute hab ich übrigens noch nie von Killerspielen sprechen hören, schon garnicht bei einer Urteilsverkündung / Begründung.


----------



## HanFred (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				N-Traxx am 29.07.2009 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist den kriminelle Energie, gibts auch sowas wie nicht kriminelle Energie?


äh... ja, wär' schlimm wenn nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				N-Traxx am 29.07.2009 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaaahhh   ,  ich denke du hast gemerkt das ich den Begriff nicht mag.  Das ist wieder genau so ein todschlagwort wie Killerspiele, Raubkopie, etc... Was ist den kriminelle Energie, gibts auch sowas wie nicht kriminelle Energie?




ich schätze mal, dass jeder weiss, was damit gemeint ist -ich sehe dein problem nicht.


----------



## RonTaboga (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 29.07.2009 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 29.07.2009 11:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch wenn du es wahrscheinlich nicht wahrhaben willst, es ist wirklich nicht ganz so einfach.  

Sicherlich sind die Hardcore Sauger, welcher mit ihrem Hass auf die Industrie prahlen und ALLES aus trotz saugen, mit einer gewissen kriminellen Energie behaftet da gebe ich dir teilweise recht.

Aber wie willst du das eben von den anderen trennen? Es gibt nicht nur schwarz und weiss. Einige kaufen sich viele Spiele original, aber saugen sich einfach ab und an welche, die sie sich nicht leisten können. Dazu gehören auch die besten, liebsten und freundlichsten Menschen sein die nicht annähernd etwas kriminelles in ihrem Leben getan haben, und das auch noch quer durch alle Gesellschaftsschichten.

Ich z.b. habe mir letztens ein paar Games mit mehreren Leuten gekauft (das ich das manchmal praktiziere weiss ja nun hier jeder), um mir meinen neuen 22" TFT zu kaufen. Habe ich etwas kriminelle Energie dafür aufgewendet? Nein, und auch sonst bin ich jemand der sich an das Gesetz hält.

So einfach kann man also die Sache nicht mit krimineller Energie erklären


----------



## HLP-Andy (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 29.07.2009 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat sich aber leider eingebürgt, dieser Terminus. Jemand, der wohlwissentlich eine kriminelle Handlung begeht, egal aus welcher Motivation heraus, besitzt kriminelle Energie.


Ich denke die Motivation spielt eine sehr große Rolle dabei, ob dieser Begriff angewendet werden kann. Wer aus Hunger ein Stück Brot stiehlt, hat keine kriminelle Energie. Und wer aus Unachtsamkeit jemanden mit dem Auto überfährt, der agiert höchst fahrlässig und damit kriminell, aber ich würde ihm keine kriminelle Energie unterstellen.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 29.07.2009 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]aber saugen sich einfach ab und an welche, die sie sich nicht leisten können. Dazu gehören auch die besten, liebsten und freundlichsten Menschen sein die nicht annähernd etwas kriminelles in ihrem Leben getan haben, und das auch noch quer durch alle Gesellschaftsschichten.


Sie haben doch was 'kriminelles' getan, nämlich die Spiele geladen? :-o   
Irgendwie versteh ich deinen Einwand nicht.

Nur weil sich jemand sonst nichts zu schulden kommen lässt, kann man doch nicht darüber hinwegsehen. Der Akt an sich ist motiviert bzw. angetrieben durch, auch wenn N-Traxx es nicht hören will, "kriminelle Energie".

So siehts leider aus ...


----------



## N-Traxx (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 29.07.2009 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> N-Traxx am 29.07.2009 11:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die unkriminelle Energie, z.b. wenn man eine Omi über die Straße hilft. 



Spoiler



Auch wenn sie nicht rüber will. *g*


  



> ich schätze mal, dass jeder weiss, was damit gemeint ist -ich sehe dein problem nicht.


Ja, ich weis was gemeint ist. Aber ich hab noch keinen Leuchten sehen wenn er was aus dem Netz gezogen hat.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 29.07.2009 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 29.07.2009 11:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deine Beispiele greifen aber nicht bei dem Sachverhalt, den ich geschildert habe.
Ein Stück Brot klauen aus dem Selbstherhaltungstrieb ist für mich bei weitem nicht mit der herunterladen von Software zu vergleichen.

Auch wenn jemand aus "Unachtsamkeit" jemand anderes überfährt, ist es wie du schon meintest, keine kriminelle Energie weil er es nicht mit *Vorsatz* tut.

Jemand, der auf eine .torrent Warezseite geht, das .torrent herunterlädt, seinen Rechner über Stunden laufen lässt, die Dateien entpackt [...] der *weiß* was er macht und handelt mit *Vorsatz*.

Dementsprechend kann man hier sehr wohl von krimineller Energie reden. :-o


----------



## Bonkic (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				N-Traxx am 29.07.2009 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich weis was gemeint ist. Aber ich hab noch keinen Leuchten sehen wenn er was aus dem Netz gezogen hat.




und?
was hat das damit zu tun?

dass wir es, ob des -quasi nicht vorhandenen- aufwandes (da muss ich sogar ron zustimmen), mit sehr geringer krimineller energie zu tun haben, das bestreite ich ja nicht.


----------



## N-Traxx (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 29.07.2009 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> dass wir es, ob des -quasi nicht vorhandenen- aufwandes (da muss ich sogar ron zustimmen), mit sehr geringer krimineller energie zu tun haben, das bestreite ich ja nicht.


Darum gehts mir ja garnicht, mir ist schon klar das eine Tatbereitschaft vorhanden ist wenn man etwas macht obwohl man weis das es nicht Erlaubt/Verboten ist. Mal abgesehen von der moralischen überwindung. Aber seit wann kann Energie kriminell sein? Mir gehts einfach nur um den Begriff,  immer diese bösen Energien. 
Ich glaub ich hab heute zu viel philosophische Energie.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 29.07.2009 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> _Customers won't want to pirate a game that's connected to 20 million gamers and a feature-rich platform. Features like Steam Achievements, Anti-Cheat, Auto-Updating, and Steam Cloud simply don't exist outside of Steam.
> 
> Furthermore, constantly updating your game with upgrades and content leaves the pirates in the dust, they are relegated to a featureless game with no community of players._


Ach, schon wieder das. Ich hab keine Probleme damit, Spiele zu spielen, die das oben genannte NICHT bieten. Ich vermute mal frech, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, dem's auf eigentlich Spiel und den Inhalt angeht und nicht die Extras drumherum.
Wenn Steam optional wäre und Spiele gänzlich ohne laufen würden und man sie nicht mit einem Account verknüpfen müsste etc pp, dann wäre Steam wirklich super.


----------



## RonTaboga (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 29.07.2009 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> HLP-Andy am 29.07.2009 11:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube es gibt in der Tat keine Straftat, die mit einer Schwarzkopie vergleichbar wäre. Fast alles andere und ähnliche Fälle wie Diebstahl, Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitung, Steuerhinterziehung sind nämlich Dinge, welche dem Täter durchaus zu 100% bewusst sind und auch die Konsequenzen und die möglichen Schäden für den anderen dem Täter immer präsent sind.

Im Falle einer digitalen schwarzen Kopie hingegen, welche schon nahezu seit der Erfindung des Computers zur einer Art "Normalität" gehört, sieht die Sache schon anders aus. Deswegen habe ich ja so grosse Probleme damit, die Raubkopien einfach so als Straftat, welche mit krimineller Energie begangen wird hinzustellen, da weder die Schäden klar ermessbar sind, noch eine wirklich kriminelle "handwerkliche" Handlung als solches begangen wird.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				N-Traxx am 29.07.2009 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 29.07.2009 12:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ergeh dich ruhig weiter in deiner haarspalterei, viel spass dabei (und das reimt sich sogar noch).
oder fangen wir wirklich damit an, jeden begriff oder ausdruck auf seine korrekte semantische herleitung zu überprüfen?


----------



## crackajack (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				N-Traxx am 29.07.2009 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber seit wann kann Energie kriminell sein? Mir gehts einfach nur um den Begriff,  immer diese bösen Energien.


Seit man sich erlaubt hat ein kriminell davor zu setzen, einfach weil die Definition von physikalischen Energieformen der kriminellen Energie nicht unähnlich ist.


----------



## Deathknight888 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

naja Ubisoft hat wohl gepennt, was damals mit Far Cry 2 passiert ist. Da war nämlich die Konsolenversion einen Monat vor Realease online. (find die News jetzt nicht) naja ist eh nicht so mein Spiel
von mir aus kann Ubisoft gerne einen Kopierschutz drauf machen, aber dann bitte nur so, dass es keine Raupkopie zulässt. Online-aktivierung und begrenzte Aktiviverungen sind nämlcih schlecht für Lan-Partys und für den Gebrauchtwarenmarkt


----------



## N-Traxx (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				crackajack am 29.07.2009 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> N-Traxx am 29.07.2009 12:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gibts da wissenschafftliche Paper dazu? Würde micht jetzt interesieren, weil dann kann man ja nichts dafür wenn man was anstellt. Man wurde ja von der k. Energie geleitet/verleitet, sozusagen ferngesteuert.   

Ach was fürn Quatsch, @Bonkic nimm nicht alles so ernst.


----------



## HLP-Andy (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 29.07.2009 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, schon wieder das. Ich hab keine Probleme damit, Spiele zu spielen, die das oben genannte NICHT bieten. Ich vermute mal frech, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, dem's auf eigentlich Spiel und den Inhalt angeht und nicht die Extras drumherum.
> Wenn Steam optional wäre und Spiele gänzlich ohne laufen würden und man sie nicht mit einem Account verknüpfen müsste etc pp, dann wäre Steam wirklich super.


1. Ich bezweifle sehr, dass du ein populäres MP-Spiel tatsächlich gerne ohne Anti-Cheat-System spielen möchtest.
2. Steam basiert aber darauf, dass es alle nutzen. Vom Serverbrowser bis zur gemeinsamen Community, das greift alles ineinander. Mit Steam hat jeder immer die exakt selbe Spielversion, man verliert nach einem Update nicht einen Teil der Spieler, die keine Lust auf Patch-Suche haben, etc. Ein optionales System wäre teurer und würde Steam zu einer schlechteren Plattform machen, weil einheitliche Standards nicht garantiert sind.
3. Das ist das einzig wirklich effektive Mittel gegen Raubkopien. Die Käufer mit lästigen DRM-Methoden zu nerven ohne ihnen irgendetwas positives zu geben hat nicht funktioniert. Steam funktioniert. Oder wieso hört man von EA bis Ubisoft, von Crytek bis Epic alle über Raubkopien heulen, Valve aber nicht? Erst vor einer Woche wieder: http://www.joystiq.com/2009/07/21/valve-we-dont-really-worry-about-piracy/


----------



## McDrake (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 29.07.2009 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder wieso hört man von EA bis Ubisoft, von Crytek bis Epic alle über Raubkopien heulen, Valve aber nicht? /


Weil Valve wohl einen Grossteil ihres Umsatzes mit Mehrspielergames macht?
Keine Ahnung.


----------



## MrBigX (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				N-Traxx am 29.07.2009 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 29.07.2009 12:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kriminelle Energie - Energie (In Form von Bewegung, Gehirnaktivität, etc.) die dazu aufgebracht wird bewusst gesetzwidrige Handlungen durchzuführen.

Quelle: ich.

Jetzt glücklich?


----------



## shedao (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 29.07.2009 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> HLP-Andy am 29.07.2009 12:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Klingt doch logisch.
Vielleicht aber auch weil Valve mit Steam ein sehr Effektives DRM System hat.
Vielleicht aber auch weil Valve keine Aktiengesellschaft ist und daher niemandem erklären muss warum sich Spiel XY nicht so verkauft hat wie geplant.


----------



## N-Traxx (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MrBigX am 29.07.2009 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt glücklich?



Nein, weil ich sitz bei dem Wetter in der Arbeit, aber danke für die Erklärung.


----------



## nonamenolife (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Tja, das wars dann wohl mit Ubisoft...wenn Firmen anfangen, so etwas gross und breit anzukündigen, dann gehts ganz schnell berg ab mit denen.

Je mehr die an einem Kopierschutz rumprogrammieren, desto schlechter wird die Spielqualität. Denn die inverstieren ja nicht plötzlich viel mehr Geld in die Spieleentwicklung sondern es wird umverteilt. Zeit und Geld wird jetzt in einen Kopierschutzt gesteckt und der Rest wird um diesen Betrag vernachlässigt. Meist spart man dann besonders bei der Qualitätssicherung.

Also die Spiele werden dann mit viel Aufwand kaum noch zu kopieren sein, aber sie werden so voller Bugs sein, dass auch wesentlich weniger Leute sie haben wollen. Wenn sie viel Glück haben, können sie mit so einer Aktion die Verkaufzahlen einigermassen gleich halten, aber wahrscheinlich wird es langfristig sehr viel weniger werden...


----------



## Sam28 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Es war eine ganze Zeitlang in Deutschland so, das derjenige der runtergeladen hat nicht automatisch als jemand galt der etwas illegales macht, das musste ihm erst nachgewiesen werden, er konnte sich damit herausreden das derjenige der im Internet das kostenlos anbietet der Verantwortliche ist und man nicht ersehen konnte ob dieser dazu die Berechtigung hatte oder nicht.
Erst vor ein paar Jahren wurde da irgendein Gesetz verabschiedet welches das herunterladen von Sachen per Torrent so festlegt, das die Downloader wissen müssen dass das meiste dort Illegal angeboten wird.

Im Grunde muss sich die Gesellschaft an den ganzen Wandel erst gewöhnen, für viele ist es zu selbstverständlich sich Sachen kopieren zu dürfen.
Das fing an mit der Musik aus dem Radio auf Kasetten oder auch sich Kasetten zu kopieren, später dann von CD auf Kasette, noch später Lieder als MP3 auf den PC und wieder auf CD.
War früher alles gedeckt von dem Recht auf Privatkopie und wurde auch mit Abgaben auf Kasetten und so subventioniert.
Nun kam aber der Kopierschutz auf, Rechtlich gesehen war damit Feierabend für die Privatkopie.
Aber das Internet brachte wieder einfache Wege um zu Kopieren, von einem Kopierschutz war kaum was zu sehen.
Also haben die Leute weiterhin kopiert, sie waren es schon immer so gewohnt.
Doch wo früher Kopien niemals große Verbreitung fanden und nur unter Freunden und Verwandten gemacht wurden, war nun im Internet jeder dein Freund und hat dich teilhaben lassen.
Jetzt mit der Zeit kommt wenn überhaupt wieder so etwas wie ein Unrechtsbewusstsein.
Leider ist Gängelung mit DRM etwas, was hier eher negativ ist, da es die Leute zu der kostenlosen Alternative treibt weil die keinerlei Einschränkungen hat.
Selbst ehrliche Leute sind heute gut beraten wenn sie sich einen Crack besorgen der sie absichert ihr Spiel auch dann noch spielen zu können wenn der Hersteller längst nicht mehr da ist.
Allerdings muss man auch die Industrie verstehen, die damit Geld machen will, er klingt so schön, den Kunden nicht mit zu sehr Kopierschutz zu ärgern, aber das macht neben den unvermeidlichen Internetkopien auch noch die normalen Kopien unter Freunden einfacher, die sonst auch noch mal das Spiel kaufen würden.
Es steht also eine gewisse Mehrkäuferanzahl gegen eine Anzahl von Leute die dann wieder an Freunde kopieren würden. Dazu käme noch der Weiterverkauf, den wollen die Hersteller auch gerne unterbinden um mehr zu verdienen. Internetkopien sind irrelevant, die wirds immer geben, dagegen ist noch kein Kraut gewachsen.
Da haben wir nun Leute, die nicht so großes Unrecht in den Kopien sehen, ehrliche Kunden die sich immer schlechter behandelt fühlen und die Hersteller, die gegen Windmühlen kämpfen, das nicht so hohe Unrechtsbewusstsein und die unvermeidlichen Kopien im Internet.

Was die Hersteller da tun können ist klar, sie müssen aufklären, das Unrechtsbewusstsein erhöhen, aber bitte nicht mit solchen Werbespots wo gleich 5 Jahre Gefängnis angedroht werden und sie müssen dem ehrlichen Käufer auch später noch mit Zusatzsachen umwerben. Valve kriegt das sehr gut hin, natürlich auch wegen den Kombination mit Steam, denn es gibt nicht viele Cracker die sich die Mühe machen bei jedem Patch das Spiel wieder neu zu cracken.


----------



## moskitoo (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 29.07.2009 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 29.07.2009 12:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich will Steam ja nicht schlecht reden, nutze es selbst ja fast täglich. Und zu 95% funktioniert es auch. Aber...

1. Ist Vac auch nicht besser als andere Tools wie z.B Punkbuster. VAC-Proof cheats gibt es leider zu hauf. Da ist beispielsweise Aequitas schon ne andere Liga. Und warum man nun Steam für ein Anticheat tool braucht, versteh ich auch nicht.  Bei allen anderen AC-Tools gehts auch ohne Steam. 

2. Bei Call of Duty gabs einfach einen "Update"-Button Ingame. Hat auch funktioniert. Während meiner COD Zeit nutzten wir einfach X-Fire. Hatte alle funktionen die Steam hat, ja es wurden sogar noch mehr spiele unterstützt nicht nur Steam spiele. Dazu völlig kostenlos und *optional*. Hatte man probleme die X-Fire Server zu erreichen, konnte man trotzdem spielen.

3. Gibt es, abgesehen von HL2 + Episodes, nennenswerte Singelplayer Spiele von Valve?  Und bei Multiplayertiteln würde eine einfache CD-Key abfrage auch genügen. Vor jedem spielen online wird der Key überprüft und der Raubkopierer bleibt draußen. Ziemlich wirksam.


----------



## N-o-x (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Sam28 am 29.07.2009 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Grunde muss sich die Gesellschaft an den ganzen Wandel erst gewöhnen, für viele ist es zu selbstverständlich sich Sachen kopieren zu dürfen.


Sind das wirklich soviele? Ich werde immer nur gefragt (und das auch nicht erst seit gestern), was schlimmstenfalls auf die betreffende Person zukommen kann, wenn sie sich was aus dem Netz zieht und wie der Rechtsinhaber denn den eigenen PC überhaupt ausfindig machen kann. Also ein Bewusstsein bezüglich der Illegalität muss definitv vorhanden sein.



> Was die Hersteller da tun können ist klar, sie müssen aufklären, das Unrechtsbewusstsein erhöhen, aber bitte nicht mit solchen Werbespots wo gleich 5 Jahre Gefängnis angedroht werden [...]


Ich würd's auch mal mit der Tränendrüsennummer versuchen. Entwicklerstudios, die schließen, Leute mit Familie, die dann auf der Straße sitzen usw. Viele sehen nur die Millionen, die einige wenige Hollywoodstars verdienen und denken, das läuft überall so und da kann man ruhig mal umsonst zugreifen. "Die haben ja genug".

Ich weiß garnicht ob die "Raubkopierer sind Verbrecher Kampagne" überhaupt noch im Kino läuft. Jedenfalls hat die bei mir nie ein Unrechtsbewusstsein für was auch immer hervorgerufen. Eher Frust, weil die Aussage juristisch erstmal schlichtweg falsch ist und zweitens Trotz, nach dem Motto "Jetzt erst recht". 

Das müssen die selben PR Fuzzis gewesen sein, die die gez-Kampagne gemacht haben. Die war ähnlich unverschämt.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 29.07.2009 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie man das aus den Leuten austreiben und das Rechtsbewusstsein stärken kann? Keine Ahnung...


Und deswegen setzt die Industrie auf Kopierschutze. Und wird es auch zukünftig tun.
Denn wenn kein Kopierschutz das Produkt schützt, ist es erst Recht ein Freifahrtschein für Raubkopierer. Und ja, durch DRM-Maßnahmen wird ebenso der Gebrauchtmarkt eingeschränkt, was ich auch nicht gutheiße. Immerhin hat sich die DRM-Schikane nicht vollständig durchgesetzt, es kommen afaik noch genügend Titel heraus, die auf Offline-Kopierschutze setzen.

Das Rechtsbewusstsein kann nicht gestärkt werden, weil, wie du schon geschrieben hast, es einfach zu leicht ist, an eine illegale Kopie zu kommen. Die Industrie ist also im Recht wenn sie auch weiterhin auf derlei Schutz setzt. Wenn es den Käufern nicht gefällt, dass ihre Spiele unter diversen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen leiden bzw. sie sich dadurch gegängelt fühlen, dann kann es nur den Verzicht geben.
Wie sonst soll ein Hersteller begreifen, dass man als Kunde mit deren Herstellungs- oder Vertriebspolitik nicht einverstanden ist?
Zieht man sich ne illegale Kopie, bestätigt das doch nur die Entwickler in ihrem Bestreben, Produkte, für die sie geschuftet haben zu schützen.

Also wer ist hier der Böse? Entwickler, die ihre Arbeit schützen oder Raubkopierer, die sich einen Dreck um geistliches Eigentum scheren?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 29.07.2009 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 29.07.2009 12:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da ich sowas nicht spiele, würd' ich das nicht vermissen.



> 2. Steam basiert aber darauf, dass es alle nutzen. Vom Serverbrowser bis zur gemeinsamen Community, das greift alles ineinander. Mit Steam hat jeder immer die exakt selbe Spielversion, man verliert nach einem Update nicht einen Teil der Spieler, die keine Lust auf Patch-Suche haben, etc. Ein optionales System wäre teurer und würde Steam zu einer schlechteren Plattform machen, weil einheitliche Standards nicht garantiert sind.


Jaja, deine Worte sind schon schön der Werbung und dem Marketing angepasst.
Dieses unzumutbare(!) Patchsuchen ist ein in die Welt gesetztes Problem, das keines ist.
Ausserdem braucht man dafür kein Steam. GIbt hundert Spiele, die simple "Patcher-Tools" haben. Gibt's einen neuen Patch? Ja, runterladen, nein, auch gut. Sowas kann selbst ich programmieren, dass es nicht nur unter Windows funktioniert. Das kann nciht teuer sein.



> 3. Das ist das einzig wirklich effektive Mittel gegen Raubkopien. Die Käufer mit lästigen DRM-Methoden zu nerven ohne ihnen irgendetwas positives zu geben hat nicht funktioniert. Steam funktioniert. Oder wieso hört man von EA bis Ubisoft, von Crytek bis Epic alle über Raubkopien heulen, Valve aber nicht? Erst vor einer Woche wieder: http://www.joystiq.com/2009/07/21/valve-we-dont-really-worry-about-piracy/


Ja, jetzt ist es dann doch ein Kopierschutz. Oben sagtest du noch, dass der Hauptpfeiler der Popularität und des Nicht-Raubkopierens ja die tollen Features sind, die Steam bringt. Jeder schätzt sich glücklich, dass Steam endlich da ist, und kauft wie doof WEGEN Steam. Ja...
Und ich bezweifle auch gar nciht, dass Steam ein effektiver Schutz ist. Weiss gar nciht, wozu du da mit dem Raubkopiekram wieder beginnst.
Ich weiss halt nur, dass Steam mir persönlich keine Vorteil bringt, mir aber zusätzliche potentielle Stolpersteine in den Weg gelegt werden (unbequemer Weiterverkauf, ein weiteres Programm (Steam, Stardock, Live, blah) muss installiert werden, das mir nichts bringt, weiterer möglicher Point-of-Failure, wenn Steam mal nicht verfügbar sein _könnte_ - ich weiss ich weiss, die Valve-Emergency-Force wird vom Himmel herabfahren und dies niemals passieren lassen...)
Dass Steam nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist und es da auch mal was gibt, das Leuten nciht passt, ohne dass sie direkt Raubkopierer sind, sollte doch selbst durch die rosa Valve-Brille zumindest erkennbar sein. Dass du das nachvollziehen kannst, verlangt wirklich niemand.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nonamenolife am 29.07.2009 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Je mehr die an einem Kopierschutz rumprogrammieren, desto schlechter wird die Spielqualität. Denn die inverstieren ja nicht plötzlich viel mehr Geld in die Spieleentwicklung sondern es wird umverteilt. Zeit und Geld wird jetzt in einen Kopierschutzt gesteckt und der Rest wird um diesen Betrag vernachlässigt. Meist spart man dann besonders bei der Qualitätssicherung.


Dass hört sich ja so an, als ob der Kopierschutz von den jeweiligen Entwicklern "mitentwickelt" wird. Ich kenne mich zwar diesbezüglich kaum aus, halte aber sowas für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Die Entwickler sind mit dem Spiel beschäftigt, während der Publisher sich um den Kopierschutz kümmert, der zum Schluss, nachdem das Spiel "fertig" ist, einfach nur mit selbigem gekoppelt wird, soweit ich weiss.


----------



## HLP-Andy (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				moskitoo am 29.07.2009 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Ist Vac auch nicht besser als andere Tools wie z.B Punkbuster. VAC-Proof cheats gibt es leider zu hauf. Da ist beispielsweise Aequitas schon ne andere Liga. Und warum man nun Steam für ein Anticheat tool braucht, versteh ich auch nicht.  Bei allen anderen AC-Tools gehts auch ohne Steam.


Ich hab nie gesagt, dass es ohne Steam nicht auch sowas gibt oder dass VAC besser ist als alles andere. Es ist nur ein Beispiel von einem ganzen Bündel an Features die Raubkopierern nicht zur Verfügung stehen und im Fall von Valve-Games über Steam zusammengefasst sind.




> 2. Bei Call of Duty gabs einfach einen "Update"-Button Ingame. Hat auch funktioniert. Während meiner COD Zeit nutzten wir einfach X-Fire. Hatte alle funktionen die Steam hat, ja es wurden sogar noch mehr spiele unterstützt nicht nur Steam spiele. Dazu völlig kostenlos und *optional*. Hatte man probleme die X-Fire Server zu erreichen, konnte man trotzdem spielen.


Steam ist auch kostenlos. Und ich versteh nicht, wieso du alle meine Aussagen so auslegst, dass Steam das einzige und beste wäre. Das hab ich nie gesagt, andere Unternehmen bieten diese Möglichkeiten auch an, aber keiner so gebündelt wie Valve es mit Steam tut und aus diesem Grund ist Steam eben die erfolgreichste Spiele-Plattform geworden.




> 3. Gibt es, abgesehen von HL2 + Episodes, nennenswerte Singelplayer Spiele von Valve?  Und bei Multiplayertiteln würde eine einfache CD-Key abfrage auch genügen. Vor jedem spielen online wird der Key überprüft und der Raubkopierer bleibt draußen. Ziemlich wirksam.


Bestreitet das irgendjemand? Siehe oben.


----------



## RonTaboga (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 29.07.2009 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 29.07.2009 11:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur das die Industrie halt auf Mittel zurückgreift, welchen einfach in meinen Augen so langsam nicht mehr vertretbar sind, besonders wenn es sich tatsächlich in Zukunft alles in Richtung Streams entwickeln sollte.
Und die wissen auch ganz genau, das ein normaler 08/15 DVD Auslesekopierschutz wie Safedisc oder die alten Securom Versionen völlig ausreicht, um den Standardanwender davon abzubringen, seinen Datenträger mit Nero kopieren zu können.  

Sie kapieren einfach nicht, das sie den Krieg mit den Releasegroups nicht gewinnen können, und das ein neuer Kopierschutz höchstens paar Tage bis 2 Wochen aufschub gibt, bis auch dieser geknackt ist. Es mag zwar dann sein, das bei diesem Titel gerade sich ein paar mehr Käufer für die Ware finden, da es den Crack nicht sofort gab. Die nächsten nachfolgenden Titel des Herstellers werden aber wohl kaum wieder einen neuen Kopierschutz haben, weshalb hier nicht mal dieser kleine Vorteile für die Industrie zum Tragen kommt.  

Es gibt daher 2 Möglichkeiten. Entweder erfindet die Industrie einen Kopierschutz, der wirksam ist und an dem sogar die professionellen Releasegroups scheitern und der für die ehrlichen Kunden keinerlei Gängelungen und Nachteile bringt, oder sie akzeptieren es das es nunmal einen gewissen Anteil an Raubkopien gibt und auf unbestimmten Zeitraum immer geben wird und belassen es bei einem einfachen Schutz der einfach nur das Rippen und Auslesen des Datenträgers verhindert.

Alles andere ist in meinen Augen eine absolute Zumutung für die Kunden und eine weiterere Lachnummer für die Leecher und Releasegroups.


----------



## HLP-Andy (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 29.07.2009 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, deine Worte sind schon schön der Werbung und dem Marketing angepasst.


So kann man jede Meinung diskreditieren.




> Dieses unzumutbare(!) Patchsuchen ist ein in die Welt gesetztes Problem, das keines ist.
> Ausserdem braucht man dafür kein Steam. GIbt hundert Spiele, die simple "Patcher-Tools" haben. Gibt's einen neuen Patch? Ja, runterladen, nein, auch gut. Sowas kann selbst ich programmieren, dass es nicht nur unter Windows funktioniert. Das kann nciht teuer sein.


1. Es geht nicht um "Steam ist das einzige das sowas bietet", so etwas hab ich nie gesagt. Ich versteh nicht wieso du mir sowas unterstellen möchtest.
2. Natürlich ist es teuer, nicht die Programmierarbeit, aber die Infrastruktur die aufgebaut- und gewartet werden muss. Das geht bei großen Publishern noch am ehesten, bei kleineren Studios oder gar Indie-Entwicklern? Fehlanzeige. Außerdem wer weiß wie lange die Server online bleiben? Wie lang gibt es die Funktion? Wie lange sind Publisher bereit sich das Geld kosten zu lassen, obwohl es nach einigen Monaten kaum mehr genutzt wird? Irgendwann wird so etwas aus Kostengründen abgeschaltet. Bei Steam ist das nicht der Fall.




> Ja, jetzt ist es dann doch ein Kopierschutz. Oben sagtest du noch, dass der Hauptpfeiler der Popularität und des Nicht-Raubkopierens ja die tollen Features sind, die Steam bringt.


Und genau davon spreche ich doch?! Das ist doch ein Teil des Kopierschutz.




> Jeder schätzt sich glücklich, dass Steam endlich da ist, und kauft wie doof WEGEN Steam. Ja...


Ich kenne einige Leute die regelmäßig raubkopieren, sich Valve-Spiele aber immer kaufen. Und das liegt jetzt nicht nur an der Qualität, die raubkopieren auch andere gute Games wie etwa Call of Duty 4, aber die Orange Box haben sie sich einen Monat davor legal geholt. Warum?




> Und ich bezweifle auch gar nciht, dass Steam ein effektiver Schutz ist. Weiss gar nciht, wozu du da mit dem Raubkopiekram wieder beginnst.


Darum gehts doch hier in den Kommentaren?!




> Ich weiss halt nur, dass Steam mir persönlich keine Vorteil bringt


Ja dann ist das eben so. Es wird immer Leute geben die etwas nicht mögen, auch wenn es 99% aller anderen lieben. Ist doch nichts schlimmes. Es kann nicht alles allen gefallen, genauso wie nicht alle alles schlecht finden. Menschen haben unterschiedliche Geschmäcker und unterschiedliche Prioritäten.

Und natürlich bringt es auch dir einen Vorteil: Du kannst bestimmte Spiele spielen, wenn du Steam nutzt, die du ohne Steam nicht spielen könntest. Ob dieser eine Vorteil die Nachteile (die es ja durchaus gibt und die ebenfalls jeder anders gewichtet) überwiegt, ist dann wieder eine Sache die nur du für dich selbst ausmachen kannst. Falls ja, kauf es und spring über den Schatten, falls nein, dann eben nicht. Wo ist das Problem?




> ein weiteres Programm (Steam, Stardock, Live, blah)


Darüber bin ich auch nicht besonders glücklich. Und auch deshalb freue ich mich ja wenn es immer mehr Entwickler und Publisher, gibt die Steam nutzen, so dass es einen echten Standard auf dem PC gibt. Da geht es natürlich nicht um eine Monopolstellung in der Online-Distribution, die wäre natürlich schlecht, aber einen Standard was Design, UI, Features, etc. betrifft würde den PC als Spieleplattform meiner Meinung nach sehr helfen. Denn das ist ja einer der großen Vorteile die es bei Konsolen gibt. Alles ist einheitlich, man weiß, dass alles mit allem funktioniert, etc. Am PC kocht jeder Publisher und Entwickler sein eigenes Süppchen. Und auch das wäre dann ein Kopierschutz, nur mit dem Original bist du Teil dieses einheitlichen Standards mit allen Annehmlichkeiten.




> muss installiert werden, das mir nichts bringt, weiterer möglicher Point-of-Failure, wenn Steam mal nicht verfügbar sein _könnte_ - ich weiss ich weiss, die Valve-Emergency-Force wird vom Himmel herabfahren und dies niemals passieren lassen...)


Es kann immer zu Ausfällen kommen, aber die Chance, dass Steam einfach abgeschaltet wird, nimmt doch, ganz objektiv betrachtet, mit jedem neuen Spiel, mit jedem weiteren User, mit jeder neuen Publisher-Kooperation stetig ab. Steam ist mittlerweile "too big to fail". Nur in dem Fall würde nicht die Regierung einspringen, sondern ein anderer Investor, der sich einen derartigen Goldesel nicht entgehen lassen würde.

Klar, eine gewisse Chance besteht immer und wer weiß schon was in 20 Jahren ist. Aber es soll mir bitte nichts schlimmeres in den nächsten zwei Jahrzehnten passieren, als dass ein paar alte Steam-Games weg sind. Dieses "Risiko" gehe ich einfach ein. Und da hör ich mir lieber dein "ich habs dir ja gesagt" an, als mich ständig im Leben nur vor der Zukunft zu fürchten und Angst davor zu haben, was nicht alles passieren könnte. Man hat nur eins, nur zum Fürchten ist mir das zu schade...


----------



## Trancemaster (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Traurig*



			
				Mentor501 am 29.07.2009 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Angst auspioniert zu werden nehme ich hier niemandem ab.



Du lebst noch bei Deinen Eltern, oder? 

Das Thema "Spionage" - egal von wem - sollte schon ein Thema für jeden sein, der ein halbwegs ruhiges Leben führen möchte. Registriere mal ein Spiel - mit Deinen realen Daten oder Deiner "ersten" E-Mailadresse. Viel Spaß - ein paar Tage später hast Du die ersten "blauen Pillen" Angebote im Postfach.

Im realen Leben meldet man sich beim Einwohnermeldeamt an und verlangt, dass die Daten nicht weiter gegeben werden - 4 Wochen später ist die Post von der GEZ da... usw. usf.

Ich nehme es den Leuten schon ab!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 29.07.2009 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur das die Industrie halt auf Mittel zurückgreift, welchen einfach in meinen Augen so langsam nicht mehr vertretbar sind, besonders wenn es sich tatsächlich in Zukunft alles in Richtung Streams entwickeln sollte.


Ein gestreamtes Spiel wäre auch für mich ein No-Go. Schon allein der physikalische Kauf / Erwerb eines solchen Spieles fällt ja flach.   Nichts für mich.



			
				RonTaboga am 29.07.2009 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt daher 2 Möglichkeiten. Entweder erfindet die Industrie einen Kopierschutz, der wirksam ist und an dem sogar die professionellen Releasegroups scheitern und der für die ehrlichen Kunden keinerlei Gängelungen und Nachteile bringt,


Was natürlich das Optimum wäre.  



			
				RonTaboga am 29.07.2009 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> oder sie akzeptieren es das es nunmal einen gewissen Anteil an Raubkopien gibt und auf unbestimmten Zeitraum immer geben wird und belassen es bei einem einfachen Schutz der das Rippen und Auslesen des Datenträgers verhindert.


Full ack.



			
				RonTaboga am 29.07.2009 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles andere ist in meinen Augen eine absolute Zumutung für die Kunden.


Wobei viele Kunden sich sowas halt gefallen lassen, ob DRM oder Steam etc.
Und solange sich die Spiele-Käufer dieser DRM-Geschichten nicht völlig verweigern, werden auch zukünftig Spiele damit ausgeliefert.
Da können wir noch so lange drüber diskutieren.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Traurig*



			
				Trancemaster am 29.07.2009 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Registriere mal ein Spiel - mit Deinen realen Daten oder Deiner "ersten" E-Mailadresse. Viel Spaß - ein paar Tage später hast Du die ersten "blauen Pillen" Angebote im Postfach.


Die Registration ist bei jedem Spiel freiwillig, soweit ich weiss.

Die Aktivierung bei einem DRM-Spiel bspw. beinhaltet nur einen Hash-Wert, welcher deiner Systemkonfiguration entspricht, da werden also weder E-Mail-Adressen noch andere persönliche Informationen übermittelt.


----------



## Trancemaster (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



> Ab einem Alter von 14 Jahren und Aufwärts darf man meiner Meinung schon eine gewisse Reife erwarten die weit über dem Niveau von "trotzigen Kindern" liegt, die dann "rebellieren".



Mhh - nö, soziologisch gesehen würde ich diese Sichtweise allenfalls als "Lethargie" (ich kann ja doch nichts ändern) bezeichnen. Das unterstelle ich erst Menschen ab 70 Jahren. *g* Von "Niveau" zu sprechen wäre eine Grundsatzdiskussion über Sichtweisen. Wenn Du wüsstest wie ich mit "Strafzetteln" in diesem Land umgehe würdest Du mich für bekloppt halten - und dennoch erreiche ich immer das, was ich möchte - das "eintreiben" der Kohle ist für den Staat um ein vielfaches teurer, als das was er von mir bekommt.



> Steam wird aber nicht als ultimativer KS angepriesen, sondern als:
> 1. einfaches System zum Verteilen von Patches
> 2. dank Verschlüsselung keine Pre-Release Releases von Spielen
> 3. Kundengängelung dank DRM & Account gebunden
> Unterhalt dich mal mit HLP-Andy, der wird dir auch sagen, dass Steam kein Kopierschutz im Sinne von SecuROM / StarForce ist.



Wie etwas verkauft wird, und WAS es letztendlich ist sind zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge. 



> Und ich rate einfach mal, dass sich die Umsatzzahlen der Spiele ohne Kopierschutz nicht stark steigern werden.
> Damit gewinnst du nicht mehr Kunden.



DAS habe ich auch nicht behauptet - aber der Hersteller kann sich die Kosten für den KS sparen. Das macht in der Billanz auch ein paar Euronen aus. Das wegen fehlendem KS die Umsatzzahlen SINKEN, glaube ich allerdings genauso wenig - denn letztlich kann inzwischen jeder Depp der nicht vorhat sich ein Spiel zu kaufen, die Kekse von Websites herunterladen. Einige "schlimme Finger" wie ich, sind sogar erst WEGEN eines KS-Systems darauf aufmerksam geworden, da ich nur so eine gekaufte Version zum laufen bekommen habe. (Thema Starforce)



> Ich sehe auch eine starke wirtschaftliche Entwicklung bei jedem selbst: Solange man als Jugendlicher/Azubi kein Geld für Spiele hat, geht man den illegalen Weg - war bei mir und meinen Freunden nicht anders.






> Irgendwann wird man dann noch älter und merkt, dass man nicht am Tag 0 ins Geschäft rennen muss und sich sofort Spiel XYZ kaufen muss, sondern das man durchaus ~4-5 Tage warten kann und in der Zeit Userberichte und ein breites Sprektrum von Artikeln zu diesem Spiel lesen kann.
> 
> Hättest du beim Kauf von GTA IV eine Woche gewartet, wär das sicherlich keine 'böse Überraschung' geworden.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, diese Einsicht kommt mit dem Alter ...



Letztlich eine Unterstellung über die wir nicht diskutieren müssen. Ich habe mir die Test durchgelesen und es DENNOCH gekauft - "so schlimm wirds ja nicht sein" - aber als dann bereits der Spielfilm abends vorbei war, und ich immernoch bei einer Accounterstellung war - wurde ich schon ärgerlich. *g*


----------



## MrBigX (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 29.07.2009 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Natürlich ist es teuer, nicht die Programmierarbeit, aber die Infrastruktur die aufgebaut- und gewartet werden muss. Das geht bei großen Publishern noch am ehesten, bei kleineren Studios oder gar Indie-Entwicklern? Fehlanzeige. Außerdem wer weiß wie lange die Server online bleiben? Wie lang gibt es die Funktion? Wie lange sind Publisher bereit sich das Geld kosten zu lassen, obwohl es nach einigen Monaten kaum mehr genutzt wird? Irgendwann wird so etwas aus Kostengründen abgeschaltet. Bei Steam ist das nicht der Fall.


Was braucht man den dazu abgesehen von ein wenig Platz auf einem (Drittanbieter-) Server und ein paar Gig Traffic im Monat?
(Und eventuell ne Weiterleitung.)

Und das ist heute nicht mehr sooo teuer -> http://www.toptip.net/
Das könnten sich sogar Studenten auf Bafög leisten.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Traurig*



			
				Trancemaster am 29.07.2009 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Im realen Leben meldet man sich beim Einwohnermeldeamt an und verlangt, dass die Daten nicht weiter gegeben werden - 4 Wochen später ist die Post von der GEZ da... usw. usf.




die weitergabe kannst du überhaupt nicht ausschliessen lassen.
an wen das einwohnermeldeamt deine daten weitergibt (bzw weitergeben muss) kann ein jeder im meldegesetz seines bundeslandes nachlesen.
das sollte jetzt also wirklich keinen überraschen.
(gefallen tut mir das auch nicht so wirklich, das ist was anderes)


----------



## shedao (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Traurig*



			
				Bonkic am 30.07.2009 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Trancemaster am 29.07.2009 14:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Natürlich kann man das. Man muss es nur sagen. 
In manchen Städten fragen sie sogar explizit danach aber halt nich überall.
Mittlerweile ist das alles zustimmungspflichtig.
Und dann bekommt man auch keine Briefe von der GEZ.
Wenn das doch vorkommt hat der Sachbearbeiter im Meldeamt Mist gebaut.

Es sei denn die GEZ bekommt die Adresse von woanders. Wenn man z.B. bei nem Gewinnspiel teilnimmt, ne Payback Karte hat oder sich an sonstwelche Adresshändler verkauft.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Traurig*



			
				shedao am 30.07.2009 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich kann man das.




zeig mir mal bitte die vorschrift in irgendeinem meldegesetz.
in dem, das ich kenne steht dazu nix und ich bezweifele, dass die anderer bundesländer davon abweichen.


----------



## shedao (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Traurig*



			
				Bonkic am 30.07.2009 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> shedao am 30.07.2009 11:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, also in NRW ist das recht schwammig formuliert.
Da steht, dass sie die Daten weitergeben dürfen und dass man das verweigern kann, wobei die GEZ zwar nicht als Ausnahme geführt ist, aber auch bei denen die man verweigern kann nicht genannt wird.....
Ich weiß von Freunden, dass die nie was von der GEZ gehört haben nachdem sie die Weitergabe verweigert haben, aber das scheint von Bundesland zu Bundesland, bei der schwammigen Formulierung vieleicht sogar von Stadt zu Stadt unterschiedlich zu sein...


----------



## Eberhard (1. August 2009)

*AW: Traurig*

Ob Herr Guillemot auch mal auf die Idee kommt, dass die fehlenden Verkäufe von z.B. Anno 1404 auch darin begründet liegen könnte, dass der Mehrspielermodus fehlt?


----------



## Boesor (1. August 2009)

*AW: Traurig*



			
				Eberhard am 01.08.2009 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob Herr Guillemot auch mal auf die Idee kommt, dass die fehlenden Verkäufe von z.B. Anno 1404 auch darin begründet liegen könnte, dass der Mehrspielermodus fehlt?



Werden fehlende Verkäufe bei anno denn beklagt? Bislang wusste ich eigentlich nur, dass sich das Spiel zumindest zu Beginn absolut gut verkauft hat.


----------



## mgt-mav (1. August 2009)

*AW: Traurig*

"Man habe bei Ubisoft einen rund fünfzig prozentigen Rückgang der Absatzzahlen feststellen müssen, der vor allem auf die große Zahl der Raubkopien zurückzuführen sei"

Vielleicht liegt es auch an der schlechteren Wirtschaftlichen Lage der Privathaushalte und sich jeder 2 mal überlegt welches Spiel er sich dieses Jahr kauft und auch an der Fülle der Spiele und der persönlichen Qual der Wahl. Man wählt einfach immer gezielter aus und kauft nicht mehr alles was nett ausschaut, so wie früher. Die Preise der Spiele haben wieder ein Niveau erreicht wie Anfang der 90er wo Gamer noch eine Randerscheinung waren.120DM hab ich damals z.B. Für Indy4 bezahlt. Später zahlte man für frisch erschienene Games 60DM, jetzt sind wir wieder bei 60€ angelangt.

Ich kauf die Spiele nur noch wenn der Preis deutlich runter gegangen ist, das kann auch gern 1-2 Jahre nach Veröffentlichung sein, aber dann überlegt man wieder ob man so ein altes Spiel noch zocken will. Dagegen muss ich sagen das ich auch keine kopierten Spiele mehr habe. Es gab Zeiten da war das ganz anders und trotzdem, hat sich in dieser Zeit mein Regal viel schneller mit Originalen gefüllt als jetzt. Jetzt sind es vielleicht noch 2-3 Spiele pro Jahr wo es damals eher 10-20 waren. Und das obwohl ich viel weniger Geld zur Verfügung hatte.

Diese sinnlose „Raubkopierer sind an allem schuld, wir hätten Milliarden Gewinn mehr wenn es die nicht gebe“ Gerede geht einen nur noch auf den Zeiger. Die BWL-Schnösel  haben keinen Plan von der Realität, wenn es nach deren Rechnung gehen würde, würde das gesamte Bruttosozialprodukt der Spieler nicht reichen um diese Vorstellungen zu erfüllen. Einfach nur dumm.


----------



## head2003 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Traurig*

Ich geb mgt-mav recht und würd gern noch ergänzen, dass auch der Faktor "Müll" eine Rolle spielt. Die Leute wollen nicht 100fach die selben 0815 Shooter spielen die eigendlich nur eine Spielbare Grafikdemo sind oder den 907 gescheiterten WoW Klon Versuch usw. 
Enorm viele Spiele setzen nur noch auf Grafik und bieten kaum Inhalt. Das merken halt auch die Verbraucher und lesen deswegen genauer Erfahrungsberichte und entscheiden dann ob sie ein Spiel kaufen.
Außerdem bin ich überzeugt davon das diese ganzen Kopierschutzsysteme auch viele Käufer vergraulen. Ich hatte in letzter Zeit Spiele bei denen ich mehr mit registrieren von Accounts und installieren von Zusatzsoftware und aktivieren des Spiels beschäftigt war als mit dem Spiel selber


----------



## Huntercontroll (2. August 2009)

*AW: Traurig*

Das geschnösel  wegen der Raupkopierer sinken die Absatzzahlen IST EIN GLATTER WITZ 
1. werden es immer weniger Raupkopien statt mehr!
2. schläft die Konkurrenz auch nicht und von denen gibt es jeden Tag mehr!
3. werden die Programme für den PC jeden Tag komplizierter, das sich einfache Anwender (alleinstehende Mütter, einfache Familienväter ohne technisches Hintergrundwissen oder blutjunge Gamer) einfach schwer damit tun am PC die Spiele richtig zu installieren den Account richtig anzumelden die richtige Zusatzsoftware (z.B.Punkpuster) zu finden die richtigen Ports zu öffnen eine gute Verbindung zu erstellen usw. da bleibt halt nur die Konsole ab Schluß übrig bei der alles um vieles einfacher geht dafür fehlt halt dann die Performance ein wenig  was soll's, aber dafür kann man ziemlich schnell die Spiele spielen. Power Schalter On CD rein Menü aufrufen fertig einfach und pflegeleicht  wie es die meisten Anwender am liebsten haben wollen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. August 2009)

*AW: Traurig*

In Deutschland sind 27% der eingesetzten Software illegal. Wir gehören damit zu den Ländern in denen am wenigsten raubkopiert wird. Weltweit ist der Schnitt bei 41 %. Am wenigsten wird in Japan und den USA raubkopiert (20.
Am meisten wird in Lateinamerika (65 und Asien (61 raubkopiert. In der EU am meisten in Griechenland (57, Zypern (50 Prozent) und Italien (48 Prozent).

Quelle


----------



## Bonkic (2. August 2009)

*AW: Traurig*



			
				Shadow_Man am 02.08.2009 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> In Deutschland sind 27% der eingesetzten Software illegal. Wir gehören damit zu den Ländern in denen am wenigsten raubkopiert wird. Weltweit ist der Schnitt bei 41 %. Am wenigsten wird in Japan und den USA raubkopiert (20.
> Am meisten wird in Lateinamerika (65 und Asien (61 raubkopiert. In der EU am meisten in Griechenland (57, Zypern (50 Prozent) und Italien (48 Prozent).
> 
> Quelle




in der  aufstellung gehts nur um professionelle software.
ich bezweifele, dass man das 1:1 auf unterhaltungssoftware übertragen kann.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. August 2009)

*AW: Traurig*



			
				Bonkic am 02.08.2009 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 02.08.2009 17:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke um mal eine Übersicht zu haben, ist das aber nicht schlecht. Es zeigt schon ein wenig, dass dieses Raubkopiergeheule zumindest bei uns absolut nicht zutreffend ist.
Wie man ja da sieht wird in den reichen Industriestaaten wie USA, Japan und Deutschland sehr wenig raubkopiert und die meisten Menschen sind so ehrlich und kaufen ihr Produkt.
Da sollte sich die Branche lieber darum kümmern, wie sie die Probleme in Asien oder Lateinamerika in den Griff bekommen, aber uns nicht ständig die Raubkopierkeule gegen den Kopf hauen.


----------



## Boesor (2. August 2009)

*AW: Traurig*



			
				Shadow_Man am 02.08.2009 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke um mal eine Übersicht zu haben, ist das aber nicht schlecht. Es zeigt schon ein wenig, dass dieses Raubkopiergeheule zumindest bei uns absolut nicht zutreffend ist.
> Wie man ja da sieht wird in den reichen Industriestaaten wie USA, Japan und Deutschland sehr wenig raubkopiert und die meisten Menschen sind so ehrlich und kaufen ihr Produkt.
> Da sollte sich die Branche lieber darum kümmern, wie sie die Probleme in Asien oder Lateinamerika in den Griff bekommen, aber uns nicht ständig die Raubkopierkeule gegen den Kopf hauen.



Sorry, aber professionelle Software ist doch ein ganz anderes Feld als Unterhaltungssoftware.
Du kannst Firmen (die dürften einen recht großen Anteil an Profisoftware nutzen und kaufen) nicht mit Privatpersonen vergleichen.
Auch wohl nicht im Ansatz.

Und auf andere zeigen macht die Situation hier jedenfalls nicht besser.


----------



## LWHAbaddon (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Ich werde definitiv kein Singleplayer Spiel kaufen, bei dem die Speicherstände nicht auf meinem eigenen PC sind.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Das ist eine Sache, die mir irgendwie langsam Angst macht. Dass wir uns bei allem immer mehr vom Internet abhängig machen. Wenn die Entwicklung so weitergeht, was passiert dann, wenn man aus irgendwelchen Gründen mal kein Internet mehr hat? Kann man dann in Zukunft am PC gar nichts mehr machen?


----------



## LuckyLacky (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

permanente online anbindung zum spielen ist hart, war über kurz oder lang jedoch abzusehen. Ohne jeglichen offline-modus, wie ihn selbst Steam bietet, ist das alles sehr bedenklich.
Wenn mein Wlan mal wieder abschmiert, kann ich also nicht spielen ohne erst kabel zu legen und für komplett Internetlose PCs werden Ubi spiele ein totales nogo. nicht mal 'ne offline aktivierung wie GTA sie noch hatte ist möglich.

Dazu noch der 60$ preis, der für AC2 angekündigt ist, und das ganze wird verdammt unattraktiv


----------



## Odin333 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Verdammt sind die Leute dumm:

"Schon im vergangenen Jahr deutete Yves Guillemot, Chef von Ubisoft, an, dass man an einem Kopierschutz arbeite, der die Raubkopie-Zahlen enorm drücken soll"

Laut Beschreibung ist etwas mehr Programmierarebeit nötig, aber das Cracken wird letzlich genauso leicht sein wie bisher.
Wo wird denn da das Problem sein, dem Programm zu sagen, dass es sich die Savegames nicht aus dem Internet holt, sondern von xy

Wieder einen Haufen Kohle zum Fenster Rausgeschmissen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



Odin333 schrieb:


> Verdammt sind die Leute dumm:
> 
> "Schon im vergangenen Jahr deutete Yves Guillemot, Chef von Ubisoft, an, dass man an einem Kopierschutz arbeite, der die Raubkopie-Zahlen enorm drücken soll"
> 
> ...


Eben. Die Leute werden sich das Spiel kaufen und einen Crack nutzen, damit sie offline speichern können. So wird's dann aussehen.


----------



## newt2007 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Unglaublich was ne Frechheit sich die Freiheit rauszunehmen alle Offlinespieler einfach aussen vor zulassn ...
Da fällt mir nix mehr zu ein ...


----------



## Lurelein (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Eure Kristallkugel möchte ich auch mal haben.

Glaube kaum das die das cracken können wo ein Spiel speichert. Warum gibt es das nicht schon für andere games?


----------



## Exar-K (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Vor einigen Wochen meinte mein Provider mal wieder Unfug machen zu müssen (großflächig) und ich war knapp 2 Tage vom Netz abgeschnitten.
 Und das ist nur einer der Gründe weshalb ich solche Online-Only Geschichten komplett boykottieren werde. Gibt genug andere, die sich über meine Kaufkraft freuen werden.
 Meine Spielstände (sofern nicht MMORPG o.ä.) gehören mir und meiner Platte und keinem sonst.


----------



## Magicnorris (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

eigtl ist ja alles besser als Securom^^ bin mal gespannt wie sich das entwickelt. Wer halbwegs aktuelle Spiele kauft verfügt ganz sicher über einen Internetanschluss behaupte ich einfach mal. Wird bestimmt wieder Wege geben den Kopierschutz zu umgehen..


----------



## Goldbaersche (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Das können die echt nich bringen, das einzige was der Kopierschutz bringen wird ist, dass die Konsolenumsätze steigen und die Raubkopien ebenfalls
@Lurelein: Warste schonmal in Russland? Dort gibt es Läden die verkaufen nur gecrackte Versionen, die auch ohne Steam laufen. Dort hab ich auch meine Orange Box her, da ich damals noch keinen Internetanschluss hatte...


----------



## Odin333 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



Lurelein schrieb:


> Eure Kristallkugel möchte ich auch mal haben.
> 
> Glaube kaum das die das cracken können wo ein Spiel speichert. Warum gibt es das nicht schon für andere games?


 Das hat nichts mit Wahrsagerei zu tun, du musst nur logisch nachdenken.
 Jede Software kann beliebig verändert werden, mal mit mehr, mal mit wehniger Aufwand, aber letztendlich wirds gehen.
 Was denkst du wieviel Hacker bei Release mit dem programmieren eines Cracks beschäftigt sein werden? (ein neuer Kopierschutz ist immer ein Prestigeobjekt, und das knacken bedeutet eine Menge Anerkennung)

 Ich geb dem Kopierschutz maximal ne Woche, dann wird Ubisoft merken, dass sie den nächsten unltimativen Kopierschutz in Auftrag geben müssen.


----------



## SirVolkmar (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Sind also User ohne Internet Verbindung nichts mehr Wert ?
 Und nicht jeder hat an sein Spiele Rechner eine dauerhafte Internet an Bindung.
 Macht mann so weiter dann habt ihr bald gar keine Kunden mehr außer die Kids die es nicht verstehen was ihr vor habt.


----------



## Prime85 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Wow, was für eine Innovation. Wenn das so durchgezogen wird, werde ich wohl in Zukunft keine Spiele von Ubisoft mehr spielen. Ich hatte eigentlich gedacht, dass Ubisoft etwas zurückrudert mit dem DRM. Aber das ist ja wohl die total falsche Richtung, jedenfalls für mich. Aber die breite Masse wird es natürlich mit Kusshand akzeptieren und sich darüber kaum Gedanken machen. Irgendwann liegt dann das ganze Spiel beim Publisher und die Spieler dürfen trotzdem schön blechen obwohl sie keinerlei physischen Wert haben. Was würden die Leute wohl sagen, wenn man das mit DVD's und Büchern auch so macht? Nee, danke. Dann spiele ich lieber meine alten Games zehnmal durch und kann entscheiden wann ich ins Internet gehe und wie ich mit meinem Spiel umgehe.


----------



## BlackSaturn (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Naja .. also ich bin zwiegespalten...

einerseits ist das schon ne gute idee. wie ich finde.
Nur bin ich mir jetzt schon sicher das Hacker, Piraten etc. mit hundertprozentiger garantie einen weg finden werden das Spiel anderweitig zum laufen zu bekommen.
(Bsp: World of Warcraft - Privatserver) 
einfach ne adresse geändert und schwupps hat man nichts mehr mit denen am hut.


----------



## Theclash1 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Jaja, die Erde ist ne Scheibe und Deutschland besteht nur aus (Groß-)Städten.
Ich wünsch den Leuten auf dem Land, die nicht so viel "Glück" haben wie ich (DSL 2000), schon mal viel Spaß -.-
Aber vll. sollte man den Frust auch eher an Telekom und Kommune auslassen...


----------



## acti0n (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Naja ohne Mich Ubisoft ...

Ihr macht sowieso Schrott Games... alles was ihr könnt ist tolle Welten mit Langeweile zu Füllen (Far Cry 2, Assassin's Creed zum Beispiel)... Also macht ruig mal um noch mehr Kunden zu Verlieren...

Steam hat zwar auch eine Online Pflicht aber immerhin kann man die Spiele nach dem Downloaden auch Offline Zocken!

Also Ubisoft ich Wünsche euch vom ganzen Herzen, dass euer ach so toller Kopierschutz länger als3 Tage ungecrackt bleibt... Wenn überhaupt...

Erinert sich noch jemand an GTA IV und die Großmäuligen Sprüche von Rockstar Games? Das Spiel war auch innerhalb von 7 Tagen gecrackt...

Ehrlich wie dämlich kann man sein Millionen für so nen Schwachsinn auszugeben, könnte man lieber in die Games Stecken das Geld...

Naja ich kann nur über so viel Dummheit von Ubisoft lachen


----------



## Holstentor (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Das ist echt eine Seuche. Ich kann ja verstehen, wenn sich die Hersteller gegen Raubkopierer schützen wollen. Aber ich finde es ist eine Gängelung, wenn ich für ein Singeplayer-Spiel permanent online sein muss. Meine Spielstände gehören gefälligst auf meine Festplatte. Und sonst nirgendwo hin.


----------



## Turalyon (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Wenn das kommt, spiele ich kein Spiel von Ubisoft mehr. Da kackt nur einmal der Server ab und ich kann mein Spiel weder laden noch speichern.

Oder meine Leitung kackt mal ab, dann passiert genau das selbe


----------



## ReBoot (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Warum setzen die nicht einfach auf Steam? Das hat wenigstens einen Offlnemodus.


----------



## DerFox (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Sag mal sind die bekloppt oder was?
Langsam kommen die ganzen Hersteller wieder runter von ihrem DRM Kreuzzug nur die Franzacken spacken wieder rum...
Alter UBI ihr habts gerade bei mir verschissen mit dieser Aktion - tschö


----------



## Cosmo (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Damit geht Ubisoft genau den Weg den ich schon länger Vorhergesagt habe und auch für absolut richt halte! Das das Geschrei erst mal groß ist sollte klar sein, Steam wurde damals auch von jedem Verteufelt   

 Der Anteil an Spielern die keine Internetverbindung haben wird zunehmend geringer, und bei den Leuten die diese sowieso schon haben frage ich mich wieso sie so rumheulen? Der PC ist ständig im Internet, wieso tut es dann weh wenn UBI Games nach Hause telefonieren? 
 Das Savegames dann Online gespeichert werden macht es Raubkopierern natürlich zusätzlich schwer, da diese dann ohne Savegames auskommen müssten   
 Und ich habe den Komfort das ich mich künftig nicht mehr um Savegames kümmern muss wenn ich mal wieder den Rechner platt mache  

 Natürlich versuchen PC Spieler sich immer zu verteidigen und so viele böse Raubkopierer wie alle immer sagen gibt es doch gar nicht


----------



## DaStash (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Richtig so!
Endlich mal ein angemessener Schutz vor denjenigen, die die Spielelandschaft durch ihr Konsumverhalten ändern.! *Beifall*

Das Prinzip hat sich bewährt, siehe Mmorpg´s, ewlche man auch nur original spielen kann.

@Offlineuser
bedankt euch bei den Raubkopierern und beschwert euch nicht darüber das die Firmen gerechtfertigt handeln!

MfG
DaStash


----------



## chico-ist (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Und das soll jetzt die Lösung sein? Wie lächerlich ist das denn? Der Crack leitet dann einfach auf einen Piraten-Server um, wo die Savegames gesichert werden oder, noch einfacher, gaukelt dem Spiel vor der Lokalhost wäre der Ubi-Server.


----------



## m4g1c14n (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



DaStash schrieb:


> @Offlineuser
> bedankt euch bei den Raubkopierern und beschwert euch nicht darüber das die Firmen gerechtfertigt handeln!


 Bush, son komischer idiot der angeblich mal der düm.. quatsch, mächtigste mann der welt war, hat dazu ein einziges Wort geprägt, welches 1999 zum unwort des jahres ernannt wurde:

_Kollateralschaden_


----------



## AcIDburst (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Und die Gegenseite wird mit einem Server Emulator antworten. Es gibt einen der "mehr" Zeit hat, bis das System läuft. 
 Bisher wurde von ActiveMark bis Tagès jedes System gebrochen und das wird hier genau so sein. Am Ende hat nur der ehrliche Kunde darunter zu leiden. Wenigstens werden so paar Programmierer beschäftigt ^^


----------



## Odin333 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



Cosmo schrieb:


> Damit geht Ubisoft genau den Weg den ich schon länger Vorhergesagt habe und auch für absolut richt halte! Das das Geschrei erst mal groß ist sollte klar sein, Steam wurde damals auch von jedem Verteufelt
> 
> Der Anteil an Spielern die keine Internetverbindung haben wird zunehmend geringer, und bei den Leuten die diese sowieso schon haben frage ich mich wieso sie so rumheulen? Der PC ist ständig im Internet, wieso tut es dann weh wenn UBI Games nach Hause telefonieren?
> Das Savegames dann Online gespeichert werden macht es Raubkopierern natürlich zusätzlich schwer, da diese dann ohne Savegames auskommen müssten
> ...


 Und wovon träumst du nachts?

 Ich hab mich schon gewundert, denn wäre ich an Stelle von Herrn Guillemot gewesen, ich hätte die Leute, die mir so ein Konzept als wirksamen Kopierschutz verkaufen wollen, mit einem saftigen Arschtritt und einem "Verarscht jemand anderen" vor die Tür gesetzt.

 Aber anscheinend gibt es mehr solche Leute, die nicht von 12.00h bis mittags denken können.


----------



## Method (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Der Kopierschutz ist mir völlig schnurz, was ich super finde, ist das mit den Savegames und dass ich das Spiel überall installieren kann. Das ist mir auch schon häufig auf den Sack gegangen, wenn ich das Spiel auf dem PC und dem Lapi installieren wollte. Oder nach ein paar Jahre noch einmal und dann hast du keine Savegames mehr. Oder wenn man das Windows neu aufsetzt. Von daher Daumen hoch. Endlich keine Saves mehr auf der kack Windows-Partition


----------



## DaStash (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



chico-ist schrieb:


> Und das soll jetzt die Lösung sein? Wie lächerlich ist das denn? Der Crack leitet dann einfach auf einen Piraten-Server um, wo die Savegames gesichert werden oder, noch einfacher, gaukelt dem Spiel vor der Lokalhost wäre der Ubi-Server.


   Aha, nenne mir mal bitte ein Mmorpg(ich hoffe du weißt was das ist und wie das technisch funktioniert) wo das so gemacht wird und wenn ja, wieviele User das nutzen...^^

 MfG


----------



## Trespin (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Wow, eine Wahnsinnsidee!
  Seit Jahren bei EA erwartet ud nun der 
 erste der es wirklic hversucht.
  Die Grundlagen für weitere monetäre 
 Flüsse über das Internet.
  Da wird es dann irgendwann Gebühren für 
 die Server geben, zeitlich begrenzte Speicherung
  der Spielstände und
  und und.

  Und wer hier meint, die Raubkopierer wären schuld, 
 der sollte sich mal ernsthaft mit der Materie und dem Prinzip der 
 Preisfindung im Bereich Absatzwirtschaft weiterbilden.

  Es gäbe 
 schon weitere Möglichkeiten die Zahl der Raubkopien runter zu drücken 
 und dabei Nutzerfreundlich zu bleiben, aber die großen Studios bauen 
 gerade an der Umstrukturierung, um am Ende auch für das online spielen 
 ordentlich ab zu kassieren. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es da auch 
 Absprachen zwischen den Studios, aber sei es wie es sei.

  So 
 lange die User das mitmachen wird sich nichts ändern.
  Und die User 
 sind in einer medialen Abhängigkeit gefangen, die sie dazu zwingt neue 
 Spiele zu kaufen und auszuprobieren. Bitte erst Fachliteratur wälzen und
  dann diese Aussage kritisieren!

  Schöne neue Onlinewelt


----------



## lamora (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



Odin333 schrieb:


> Cosmo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Damit geht Ubisoft genau den Weg den ich schon länger Vorhergesagt habe und auch für absolut richt halte! Das das Geschrei erst mal groß ist sollte klar sein, Steam wurde damals auch von jedem Verteufelt
> ...


   Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass man auch separat Savegames anlegen kann/bzw. das System hintergehen kann. Aber vielleicht braucht man dazu ein bisschen mehr "Know-how" und kann so die Raubkopierzahlen wirklich senken.


----------



## zocker10 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

ich find es total hirnlos die ganze zeit mit dem internet verbunden sein nur für son scheiß savegame. denken di kinder die 11 oder 12 sind haben die ganze zeit internet um ihre spiele zu spielen. dann können sie ja auch gleich so anfangen wie mit gta 4 mit noch irgendwo anmelden damit man speichern kann und online spielen kann das ist doch eigentlich nicht nötig.


----------



## DaStash (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



m4g1c14n schrieb:


> DaStash schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Offlineuser
> ...


 Schön geschrieben!



Odin333 schrieb:


> Cosmo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Damit geht Ubisoft genau den Weg den ich schon länger Vorhergesagt habe und auch für absolut richt halte! Das das Geschrei erst mal groß ist sollte klar sein, Steam wurde damals auch von jedem Verteufelt
> ...


 Na du machst das denn auf die, "Hey peace man, wir werden die Spiele schon verkaufen, alles easy, kann man eh nicht verhindern" Nummer und meldest dein Softwareunternehmen nach einem Jahr als konkurs an.^^


AcIDburst schrieb:


> Und die Gegenseite wird mit einem Server Emulator antworten. Es gibt einen der "mehr" Zeit hat, bis das System läuft.
> Bisher wurde von ActiveMark bis Tagès jedes System gebrochen und das wird hier genau so sein. Am Ende hat nur der ehrliche Kunde darunter zu leiden. Wenigstens werden so paar Programmierer beschäftigt ^^


 Klar, man gaukelt einem Online spiel vor das es online ist und spielt dann gegen sich alleine...
 Sehr effektiv.   

 MfG


----------



## AcIDburst (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



DaStash schrieb:


> Klar, man gaukelt einem Online spiel vor das es online ist und spielt dann gegen sich alleine...
> Sehr effektiv.
> 
> MfG


  Diese Aussage war auf den Topic "Singleplayer Spiele mit Savegame-Online-Zwang" bezogen. Du hast da was missverstanden. Btw gibt es auch für Online Multiplayer Spiele wie WOW Server Emulatoren, aber das gehört nicht hier her.


----------



## DaStash (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



AcIDburst schrieb:


> DaStash schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Klar, man gaukelt einem Online spiel vor das es online ist und spielt dann gegen sich alleine...
> ...


   Und wie soll das gehen wenn man authentifiziert angemeldet sein muss um Speichern zu können? 

 Onlineauthentifizierung ist momentan die sicherste Methode um sich vor Raubkopien zu schützen, siehe aktuelle Mmorpg´s.
 Am effektivsten wäre es nur noch Onlinespiele rauszubringen aber das halte ich "momentan" noch für utopisch. 

 MfG


----------



## Odin333 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



DaStash schrieb:


> chico-ist schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und das soll jetzt die Lösung sein? Wie lächerlich ist das denn? Der Crack leitet dann einfach auf einen Piraten-Server um, wo die Savegames gesichert werden oder, noch einfacher, gaukelt dem Spiel vor der Lokalhost wäre der Ubi-Server.
> ...


 Mach dir doch bitte mal die Müche und gibt folgendes bei Goolge ein (www.goolge.de):

 "world of warcraft piratenserver spieler"

 Übrigens hat das Konzept dieses Kopierschutzes mit einem MMORPG herzlich wehnig zu tun.


----------



## DaStash (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



AcIDburst schrieb:


> Btw gibt es auch für Online Multiplayer Spiele wie WOW Server Emulatoren, aber das gehört nicht hier her.


   Klar, überleg dir mal die ganzen Nachteile:
 wenige Spiele
 aufwändige Servererstellung
 Patches müssen erst an Server angepasst werden
 viele Bugs

 Das sind gute 4 Gründe warum man dies nicht machen sollte und es auch kaum einer macht.

 MfG


----------



## acti0n (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Danke dass ihr so viel Müll Schreibt...

 Ich Fasse mal eben zusammen..

 Ubisoft Verwendet DRM, welches nicht mehr DRm heißt dafür aber noch Schlimmer ist.

 Ein paar Gamer freuen sich noch darüber, Kaufen dennoch wie die bekloppten bei Ubisuckt ein...

 Seid ihr alles Hauptschüler ohne eigene Meinung, die jeden Morgen die Bild Lesen und alles ohne Nachzudenken Machen, was ihnen vorgesetzt wird?

 Ist doch wirklich total Armselig sowas hier Lesen zu müssen...

 Überwachung total ist ja so geieeel!!


----------



## DaStash (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



Odin333 schrieb:


> DaStash schrieb:
> 
> 
> > chico-ist schrieb:
> ...


   Siehe mein letztes Post, die Nachteile überwiegen eindeutig. Warum man sich den Stress antut bei dem geringen Nutzen wissen nur die Notorischen "Ich zahl dafür nichts" Spieler... 

 MfG


----------



## WarStorm (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

keine neue idee... und wer sagt nicht, dass dann tausende leute mit einem gekauften spiel zocken können?


----------



## Sheggo (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Tja kein Wunder, dass die Konsolen langsam den PCs den Rang ablaufen...

 Spiele einige Spiele mittlierweile auch lieber auf XBox360. DVD rein und los

 Und was ist mit Leute wie mir, bei denen (bisher) nur DSL1500 verfügbar ist? Morgens mit Speichern anfangen und abends fertig sein oder wie?!?!?!


----------



## DarthDevil (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

so damit sind ubisoft spiele auch endgültig von der einkaufsliste gestrichen...
raupkopierer wird das mit sicherheit auch nicht aufhalten.
meine savegames gehören auf jeden fall auf die festplatte und nirgendwo anders hin. online-aktivierungen gehn mal sowieso nicht. und an alle die hier meinen das ja sowieso jeder immer online ist und das deswegen sowieso kein problem ist: das kann ich definitiv nicht bestätigen es gibt viele möglichkeiten warum man mal kein internet hat. vielleicht wenn man mal den anbieter wechselt oder wenn man(wie ich) in einem gebiet wohnt wo es häufiger vorkommt das die verbindung einfach nicht geht(vor allem in der zeit wo ich am meisten spiele). aber leider seh ich schon das es hier wieder viel zu viele vollidioten gibt die das mitmachen und somit den wegfreimachen das es noch schlimmer wird. also leute hört endlich auf euch drm spiele zu kaufen, sonst wird es immer schlimmer und schlimmer und schlimmer....


----------



## DaStash (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



acti0n schrieb:


> Danke dass ihr so viel Müll Schreibt...
> 
> Ich Fasse mal eben zusammen..
> 
> Ubisoft Verwendet DRM, welches nicht mehr DRm heißt dafür aber noch Schlimmer ist.


 Mhhh ja, es gibt ja noch welche die tatsächlich denken das zu Weihnachten der Opa zufälliger Weise immer Krank ist wenn der Weihnachtsmann kommt. 


> Ein paar Gamer freuen sich noch darüber, Kaufen dennoch wie die bekloppten bei Ubisuckt ein...


 Das Problem des kurzfristigen Denkens und dem Unvermögen mittel und langfriste Folgen des eigenen Handels absehen zu können. Genau unter dem Problem leidet ja die PC Spieleindustrie. 


> Seid ihr alles Hauptschüler ohne eigene Meinung, die jeden Morgen die Bild Lesen und alles ohne Nachzudenken Machen, was ihnen vorgesetzt wird?


 Mhh, also wenn man sich deine Orthographie anschaut müsste man die Frage eigentlich an Dich richten aber das wäre zu unsachlich. 
 Alleine schon solch eine inhaltleere Rethorik anzuwenden zeugt von Argumentationslosigkeit. 


> Ist doch wirklich total Armselig sowas hier Lesen zu müssen...


 *Spiegelreich*


> Überwachung total ist ja so geieeel!!


 Toll nicht aber notwändig und bitte richte deine persönliche Kritik an die Ursachen und nicht deren Reaktionären. 

 MfG


----------



## ViktorVal (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



DaStash schrieb:


> > Überwachung total ist ja so geieeel!!
> 
> 
> Toll nicht aber notwändig und bitte richte deine persönliche Kritik an die Ursachen und nicht deren Reaktionären.


 Klar, absolut lebensnotwendig. Soviel übrigens zur Rechtschreibung, Einstein.


----------



## fragman (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

das der dumme michel da noch applaudiert war ja abzusehen, man muss ja nur in die deutsche politik schauen.


----------



## RobertZ (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

1. auch wenn ich einige PCs besitze, kann ich das Spiel nur auf einem PC gleichzeitig spielen, ausser es ist Tetris.

2. wer garantiert mir, dass die Firma nicht pleite geht, es bei denen keinen Plattencrash gibt, nur die notwendigen Daten übertragen werden, einige Millionen Spieler gleichzeitig spielen können (Einmalzahlung beim Kauf vs. längere Laufzeit des Spieles - evtl. sogar retro falls das Spiel gut ist)...

3. last but not least ich gehe über GPRS/Edge ins Netz, Zeit-prepaid, jede Verbindung kostet mich Geld, bei einer langsamen Verbindung sowieso, und erst der Ping...

Im Endergebnis geht der Trend hin zu Wegwerfspielen: für 50 Euro einmal in 10 Stunden durchgespielt, dann weggeworfen, weil sich Gebrauchtkäufer nicht mehr anmelden können. Videogames _waren_ mal Kulturgut, vor allem wenn man die derzeitige 'Qualität' und das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis vergleicht.


----------



## Odin333 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



DaStash schrieb:


> Odin333 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DaStash schrieb:
> ...


 Ja, vielleicht bei MMORPGs

 Aber du hast den Kopierschutz nicht verstanden. Er gilt nicht für Onlinegames, oder Multiplayer, bei denen man zwangsläufig online ist, um überhaupt jemandem begegnen zu können, du musst (z.B. bei Assassins Creed2) permanent online sein, damit das Game Speicherdateien auf einen Server schreiben kann.

 Zu diesem Satz:
 "Na du machst das denn auf die, "Hey peace man,
 wir werden die Spiele schon verkaufen, alles easy, kann man eh nicht
 verhindern" Nummer und meldest dein Softwareunternehmen nach einem Jahr
 als konkurs an.^^"

 Kann ich nur folgendes sagen: Wenn ich genau weiss, dass mich ein Kopierschutz zig Mio. kostet, er aber mit Sicherheit umgangen wird, und ich unter Umständen ehrliche Käufer verschrecke, dann muss ich mir nicht lange überlegen, ob ich die Mio. nicht lieber dahingehend investiere, um das Spiel billiger zu machen, und die Kunden in Ruhe zu lassen. Beispiel: Spore

 Ich würde wetten, dass ein Kopierschutz mehr Geld kostet, als er sichert.


----------



## DaStash (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



ViktorVal schrieb:


> DaStash schrieb:
> 
> 
> > > Überwachung total ist ja so geieeel!!
> ...


   1.) Erst lesen, dann schreiben. Ich habe lediglich die Rechtschreibung im Zusammenhang mit dem Hauptschülerworwurf gebracht, also keine persönliche Meinung dargestellt, denn ich mit meiner Zehnfingertechnik bin der Letzte der anderen ihre Rechtschreibung in Forendiskussionen ankreidet. 

 2.) Kommt außer diese Bemerkung auch noch ein Beitrag zum Topic?

 mfG


----------



## DaStash (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



Odin333 schrieb:


> Zu diesem Satz:
> "Na du machst das denn auf die, "Hey peace man,
> wir werden die Spiele schon verkaufen, alles easy, kann man eh nicht
> verhindern" Nummer und meldest dein Softwareunternehmen nach einem Jahr
> ...


   Und woher kannst du das in diesem Fall mit Sicherheit sagen, wo doch noch nicht einmal alle Detais preisgegeben wurden? Vielleicht basiert ja das Prinzip des Onlineseinmüssens genau darauf um spielen zu können, ähnlich den Mmorpg´s? Bevor man das resumiert muss man ja erst einmal alle Info´s dazu wissen. Ich jedenfalls finde es gut und kann es auch nachvollziehen, dass die Entwickler bemüht sind sich vor Raubkopien zu schützen, welche einfach mal einen starken wirtschaftlichen Einfluss auf Unternehmen haben, insbesonders bei kleineren Unternehmen. 

 Call of Duty MW2 beispielsweise wurde über 4 Mio. mal ill. heruntergeladen und was bekommt man da so zu hören? "Das macht ja nichts, ich hätte mir das Spiel eh nicht gekauft", "für solch ein inhaltlichen Müll geb ich kein Geld aus", "against Kopierschutz/jetzt erst recht" etc.....
 Das ist Hauptschullogik. 

 MfG


----------



## DaStash (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



RobertZ schrieb:


> Videogames _waren_ mal Kulturgut, vor allem wenn man die derzeitige 'Qualität' und das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis vergleicht.


   Also wenn man mal die durchschnittlich gestiegenen Produktionskosten ins Verhältnis zu den jetzigen Preisen setzt, sind Spiele eher stark billiger geworden.

 MfG


----------



## movieaddict (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

ja ganz tolle idee. solange unsere internet speeds hier in deutschland immer noch im letzten jahrhundert stecken (je nachdem wo man hier wohnt!) und das netz auch biszuweilen mal ne stunde total ausfällt sind solche spiele für mich absolut gestrichen!!!


----------



## ViktorVal (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



DaStash schrieb:


> 1.) Erst lesen, dann schreiben. Ich habe lediglich die Rechtschreibung im Zusammenhang mit dem Hauptschülerworwurf gebracht, also keine persönliche Meinung dargestellt, denn ich mit meiner Zehnfingertechnik bin der Letzte der anderen ihre Rechtschreibung in Forendiskussionen ankreidet.
> 
> 2.) Kommt außer diese Bemerkung auch noch ein Beitrag zum Topic?
> 
> mfG


 Wenn man die "Orthographie" anderer als Argumentation heranzieht, sollte man selbiges aber wenigstens selber draufhaben. Auf meiner Tastatur ist das "ä" übrigens ziemlich weit vom "e" entfernt.

 Und mein Beitrag war: Ich halte Überwachung (sofern sie denn in diesem Zusammenhang stattfindet) für vollkommen überflüssig. Kann man alles meinem Beitrag entnehmen, also kann ich den Ball an dich zurückgeben und lege noch einen drauf: Lesen -> Denken -> Schreiben


----------



## Goldbaersche (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



DaStash schrieb:


> Das ist Hauptschullogik.


   Was bist du denn für einer? Wenn ich hier solche Kommentare lese,  werde ich dran erinnert was für hochnäsige Spacken (Gymnasiasten?[Ach ne, bin ja selbst einer   ]) es noch auf der Welt gibt...
 Und zu MW 2 ich habs mir gekauft, finde den MP scheisse und werde mir den Dritten auch nihct mehr holen, 50€ sind für ne Lobby efcht zu viel


----------



## DarthDevil (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



movieaddict schrieb:


> ja ganz tolle idee. solange unsere internet speeds hier in deutschland immer noch im letzten jahrhundert stecken (je nachdem wo man hier wohnt!) und das netz auch biszuweilen mal ne stunde total ausfällt sind solche spiele für mich absolut gestrichen!!!


   nur eine stunde? bei mir fällt das schonmal für mehrere stunden aus...


----------



## DaStash (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



ViktorVal schrieb:


> DaStash schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 1.) Erst lesen, dann schreiben. Ich habe lediglich die Rechtschreibung im Zusammenhang mit dem Hauptschülerworwurf gebracht, also keine persönliche Meinung dargestellt, denn ich mit meiner Zehnfingertechnik bin der Letzte der anderen ihre Rechtschreibung in Forendiskussionen ankreidet.
> ...


   Gut um diese Kette der OT Aschuldigungen mal zu komplettieren 
 Lesen->Denken->Verstehen->Schreiben. 

 Ich habe es eindeutig erklärt in welchem Zusammenhang das Geschriebene zu sehen war.
 Ansonsten, tolle Logik. Ich schreibe einmal etwas zum Topic und habe anschliessend einen Freifahrtsschein für OT.   

 MfG


----------



## Schalkmund (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Ob das wirklich so eine Wunderwaffe wird, so einen Savegame-Server könnte man ja vielleicht auch mit einem Emulator ersetzen.


----------



## Goldbaersche (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



DarthDevil schrieb:


> movieaddict schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ja ganz tolle idee. solange unsere internet speeds hier in deutschland immer noch im letzten jahrhundert stecken (je nachdem wo man hier wohnt!) und das netz auch biszuweilen mal ne stunde total ausfällt sind solche spiele für mich absolut gestrichen!!!
> ...


   Oha, da lobe ich mir mal mein Kabelinternet


----------



## Rabowke (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Nun lassen wir mal alle unsere Hauptschüler im Keller ...  

Wieder zurück zum Thema, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ging es weder um Rechtschreibung, noch Hauptschüler noch ... äh ... ne? Und so ... 

Übrigens verstehe ich nicht warum der Thread wieder nach oben geholt wurde, es war ja ne zeitlang Funkstille zu diesem Thema & man möge mich korrigieren wenn ich falsch liege:

Nüchtern betrachtet gibt es doch bislang immer noch keine genauen "Hintergründe" zu diesem neuen Kopierschutz, hmm?

D.h. wir raten hier alle ins Blaue und hauen uns, virtuell, die Köpfe ein.


----------



## ViktorVal (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Nüchtern betrachtet gibt es doch bislang immer noch keine genauen "Hintergründe" zu diesem neuen Kopierschutz, hmm?


 Doch, gibt nen Update.


----------



## DaStash (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



Goldbaersche schrieb:


> DaStash schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das ist Hauptschullogik.
> ...


   Seufz...
 Das war eine Anekdote auf den Beitrag von Acti0n, der sich aus dem Gesprächszusammenhang ergeben hat, falls du diesen nicht verfolgt haben solltest. 
 http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Kommentare-zu-Artikeln-auf-wwwpcgamesde/News-Ubisoft-Raubkopierer-Ubisoft-will-mit-neuem-Programm-gegen-PC-Piraterie-vorgehen-8034232.html:8476911

 MfG


----------



## Cosmo (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



Odin333 schrieb:


> Cosmo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Damit geht Ubisoft genau den Weg den ich schon länger Vorhergesagt habe und auch für absolut richt halte! Das das Geschrei erst mal groß ist sollte klar sein, Steam wurde damals auch von jedem Verteufelt
> ...


 Solange das alles ist was du bei einer Diskussion dagegenzusetzten hast bist du für mich schon jetzt völlig disqualifiziert


----------



## Odin333 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



DaStash schrieb:


> Odin333 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Zu diesem Satz:
> ...


 Nein, es sind noch nicht alle fakten bekannt, aber so wie sich das anhört - mit dem bisber bekannten, dann hat man es wieder versaut, obwohl die Lösung doch so naheliegend wäre:

 Games schickt seine Speicherdaten (Mrd. von möglichen Speicherpunkten) an den Server - Server überprüft die daten, berechnet aufgrund der Speicherdaten einen Key und schickt ihn zum PC zurück und schaltet so das weiterspielen frei.
 Durch einfache Updates könnte die Keyerkennung bei Bedarf verändert werden.

 Aber selbst so ein System bietet nur auf begrenzte Zeit Schutz

 Es ist schon klar, dass sich die Unternehmen um einen wirksamen Kopierschutz bemühen, aber eben auf dem Rücken der ehrlichen Käufer, und von wirksam kann bis jetzt überhaupt nicht die Rede sein.
 Ich bin der Meinung, es müsste mal eine fundierte Studie über die Wirksamkeit von Kopierschutzmechanismen her, dann bräuchte man sich zumindestens nicht immer darum streiten.


----------



## DaStash (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Nun lassen wir mal alle unsere Hauptschüler im Keller ...


 


> Wieder zurück zum Thema, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ging es weder um Rechtschreibung, noch Hauptschüler noch ... äh ... ne? Und so ...
> 
> Übrigens verstehe ich nicht warum der Thread wieder nach oben geholt wurde, es war ja ne zeitlang Funkstille zu diesem Thema & man möge mich korrigieren wenn ich falsch liege:


 Er wurde mit einem Update versehen, siehe Mainnews.


> Nüchtern betrachtet gibt es doch bislang immer noch keine genauen "Hintergründe" zu diesem neuen Kopierschutz, hmm?


 Richtig, umso weniger nachvollziehbar sind solche Aussagen wie, "geheimer DRM" etc.


> D.h. wir raten hier alle ins Blaue und hauen uns, virtuell, die Köpfe ein.


 Naja, Ausgangspunkt der Diskussion war ja die Bekanntmachung der Einstellung gegenüber den Entwicklern, deren Verhalten nachvollziehen zu können, ausgehend von den neuen Versuchen dem Problem der ill. Kopien Herr zu werden. 
 Anscheind führt eine differenzierte Sicht stets zu starken Kontroversen. 

 MfG


----------



## Odin333 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



Cosmo schrieb:


> Odin333 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Cosmo schrieb:
> ...


 Schön, für mich hat eben deine Aussage von vorhin (und auch diese) gezeigt, dass duch dich zwar gerne zu diesem Thema äuserst (weil du vermutlich ein ehrlicher Käufer bist, und mit einem Kopierschutz noch nie Probleme hattest), du aber auch, oder gerade deswegen anscheinend nich viel Erfahrung mit der Materie hast, sonst würdest du nicht so einen (verzeih den Ausdruck) Krampf schreiben.

 Übrigens: Wenn du deine Savegames gerne online haben möchtest (aus den von dir genannten Gründen) dann gibt es eine ganz leichte und bequeme Lösung (Onlinespeicher). Wie man Savegames in einen anderen Ordner unleitet erfährst du bei google.


----------



## Gomorra10 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Hm, also ist es technisch nicht möglich, einen "Ubisoft-Server" zu emulieren, sodass die Savegames lokal abgespeichert werden? *fg*

  Naja, allerdings sollte man sich derzeit nicht auf die Unterhaltungsindustrie beschränken, im Bezug auf sinkenden Absatzzahlen. Im Moment geht der Konsum generell runter in Deutschland...

  Wie man allerdings, aufgrund von sinkender Kaufkraft, dieses mit mehr "Raubkopien" gleichsetzen kann, ist mir schleierhaft... 

 Wenn man weniger Geld hat (sei es durch Inflation oder durch den Arbeitgeber), dann ist es normal, dass man Abstriche macht...Ein PC-Spiel kann ich nicht essen und es bezahlt auch nicht meine Rechnungen...


----------



## N-o-x (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



Gomorra10 schrieb:


> Wie man allerdings, aufgrund von sinkender Kaufkraft, dieses mit mehr "Raubkopien" gleichsetzen kann, ist mir schleierhaft...
> 
> Wenn man weniger Geld hat (sei es durch Inflation oder durch den Arbeitgeber), dann ist es normal, dass man Abstriche macht...Ein PC-Spiel kann ich nicht essen und es bezahlt auch nicht meine Rechnungen...


 Es gibt tatsächlich einige Studien, die belegen, dass in konjunkturschwachen Zeiten, in denen es den Leuten dreckig geht, gerade der Absatz von Unterhaltungsgütern ansteigt, weil die Menschen nach Ablenkung von ihrem gerade ziemlich besch...eidenen Leben suchen.

 Kurz gesagt: Wenn's den Leuten am schlechtesten geht, sehnen sie sich am meisten nach Unterhaltung.


----------



## Gomorra10 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Für mich sagen weder Studien, noch Statistiken etwas aus, weil immer nur ein kleiner (prozentualer) Teil der Bevölkerung befragt wird.

Zudem kann man den Ausgang einer Statistik beeinflussen, indem man die richtige Fragestellung wählt (siehe "Zensursulas" Umfrage zur KiPo).

Solange immer nur ein kleiner Bevölkerungsteil befragte bzw untersucht wird, sagt das rein gar nicht über die restlichen 82 mio Bundesbürger aus...


----------



## Oli22 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist es Verboten in Deutschland ein Spiel rauszubringen was man OFFLINE spielen muss aber trotzdem eine Internetverbindung braucht !!!

 Da war doch vor ein paar jahren mal ein namenhafter hersteller der zich Millionen € strafe zahlen musste weil er die spiele hier in D so verkaufte!!!


 Helft mir mal einer auf die sprünge wie das hiess ???!!!


----------



## N-o-x (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



Oli22 schrieb:


> wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist es Verboten in Deutschland ein Spiel rauszubringen was man OFFLINE spielen muss aber trotzdem eine Internetverbindung braucht !!!
> 
> Da war doch vor ein paar jahren mal ein namenhafter hersteller der zich Millionen € strafe zahlen musste weil er die spiele hier in D so verkaufte!!!
> 
> Helft mir mal einer auf die sprünge wie das hiess ???!!!


  Da bist du fehlinformiert. Es gibt kein Gesetz, das das verbietet.



Gomorra10 schrieb:


> Für mich sagen weder Studien, noch Statistiken etwas aus, weil immer nur ein kleiner (prozentualer) Teil der Bevölkerung befragt wird.
> 
> Zudem kann man den Ausgang einer Statistik beeinflussen, indem man die richtige Fragestellung wählt (siehe "Zensursulas" Umfrage zur KiPo).
> 
> Solange immer nur ein kleiner Bevölkerungsteil befragte bzw untersucht wird, sagt das rein gar nicht über die restlichen 82 mio Bundesbürger aus...


  Mit anderen Worten: in eine andere Richtung verlaufende Statistiken können dich nicht von deiner Meinung abbringen. Und womit kannst du deine Ansicht denn so belegen? Intuition? Da geb ich wiederum nichts drauf. 

 Ein Beispiel von vielen:  
Umsatzanstieg Spieleindustrie trotz Wirtschaftskriese


----------



## Knusperbear (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Jaja, und dann hackt jemand den Server und nix geht mehr. Oder ein frustrierter Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verseucht die Dateien mit Würmern und Trojanern nachdem er erfahren hat, das er entlassen wird. Nee danke!


----------



## Sushimeister (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Also nie wieder Ubisoft Spiele unterwegs spielen können. Auch schön! Denn wer hat schon UMTS Sticks, für die man 15Euro++/Monat zahlen muss?

Hmm, oder wenn mal die Inet Verbindung streikt - Zeitvertreib mit Ubisoft Spielen ist dann passé! 

Bei HL2 muss man afaik "nur" alle 2 Wochen mal online sein - was aber auch schon problematisch sein kann. Dolle Sache!


----------



## Zsinj (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Also ich bin damit definitiv nicht damit einverstanden. 
Das ganze läutet nur eine neue, noch überzogenere DRM Runde ein. 

(Andere Seiten behaupten sogar das dieses System kein DRM mehr sein soll..., von wegen! )


----------



## maho1973 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Hoffentlich fällt er mit dieser These tierisch auf die Fresse. Onlinepflicht für ein an sich Offline-Spiel ist völlig indiskutabel - Schon C&C 4 hat es damit auf die Blacklist geschafft. Wäre EA von einem derartigen Konzept überzeugt, würde man die Entwickler wohl kaum nach vollendeter Arbeit auf die Strasse setzen. 
Cloudcomputing ist scheisse. Die angebotenen Editionen von Assassins Creed 2 sind sehr verlockend, aber mit oder ohne beinhaltende DLCs unter der Premisse der Onlinepflicht wird die Vorbestellung storniert.
Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass jeder, der klaren Verstandes ist, einen riesen Bogen um solche Produkte macht. So etwas kann und darf nicht unterstützt werden.


----------



## Wamboland (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



Sushimeister schrieb:


> Also nie wieder Ubisoft Spiele unterwegs spielen können. Auch schön! Denn wer hat schon UMTS Sticks, für die man 15Euro++/Monat zahlen muss?
> 
> Hmm, oder wenn mal die Inet Verbindung streikt - Zeitvertreib mit Ubisoft Spielen ist dann passé!
> 
> Bei HL2 muss man afaik "nur" alle 2 Wochen mal online sein - was aber auch schon problematisch sein kann. Dolle Sache!


 Ist sicherlich gewagt, allerdings werden die Preise für mobiles Inet weiter sinken und man muss die Firmen auch verstehen ... wobei ich glaube das so ein Kopierschutz evtl. etwas früh kommt. 

 Man muss immer bedenken das es der Versuch ist sein Eigentum vor Dieben zu schützen - zumal gerade das mit dem online speichern der savegames es sicherlich schwerer machen wird für die Szene das zu umgehen.


----------



## teslar42 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Siedler 7 wird das erste Spiel mit dem neuen Kopierschutz sein.

 Hier die offizielle Bestätigung:
 http://forums-de.ubi.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/2071092097/m/2141056728?r=4521037728#4521037728


----------



## acti0n (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Nur das hier hat nix mit Wow zu tun - was sowieso nur Nerds Zocken


----------



## n3oka (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Mich kotzt das bei Steam schon extrem an, das ich Spiele die nur mit Steam laufen meide. Spiel wurde beendet, weil die Verbindung zum Steam Server unterbrochen wurde

BRECHREIZ


----------



## Goldbaersche (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



maho1973 schrieb:


> Die angebotenen Editionen von Assassins Creed 2 sind sehr verlockend, aber mit oder ohne beinhaltende DLCs unter der Premisse der Onlinepflicht wird die Vorbestellung storniert.


Wird der Kopierschutz wirklich bei AC 2 verwendet?


----------



## Odin333 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



Goldbaersche schrieb:


> maho1973 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die angebotenen Editionen von Assassins Creed 2 sind sehr verlockend, aber mit oder ohne beinhaltende DLCs unter der Premisse der Onlinepflicht wird die Vorbestellung storniert.
> ...


 Angeblich wurde deshalb der Release verschoben, um den neuen Kopierschutz verwenden zu können.


----------



## ferrari2k (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Tjo, das wars dann wohl mit Spielen von UbiSoft.
 Und nein, ich bedanke mich nicht bei Raubkopierern, dass es soweit kommen musste. Die Entscheidung hat einzig und allein UbiSoft getroffen. Und sie werden mit meiner Entscheidung leben müssen, ihre Spiele mit so einem Kopierschutz (eher Spielschutz) nicht mehr zu kaufen.
 Müsste mal schauen, welche Spiele ich hier so rumliegen habe, die von UbiSoft sind. Aber das sind sicher nicht wenige.
 Ich finds übrigens auch tierisch bedenklich, wieviel Akzeptanz das mittlerweile findet und wieviele das so dermaßen geil finden.
 Schonmal dran gedacht, dass das Speichern von Spielen unterbunden werden kann, wenn der Nachfolger auf dem Markt ist? Was ist in ein paar Jahren, wenn UbiSoft entscheidet, dass der Plattenplatz für Spiel xy doch jetzt weggeschmissen werden kann, die paar Hundert, die das noch spielen, sind egal?
 Ganz zu schweigen von den Überwachungsmöglichkeiten, wer wann wie lange spielt.
 Und Einschränkungen, früher konnte man am Savegame noch selbst rumdoktorn und sich mehr Munition verpassen und sowas. Geht dann auch nicht mehr.
 Sorry, aber ich werd mir wohl doch langsam ein neues Hobby suchen, sowas ist nicht mehr meine Welt.


----------



## teslar42 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Hier gibts alle Infos zum Kopierschutz:
http://support.uk.ubi.com/online-services-platform/

Wurde gerade von Ubisoft im offiziellen Siedlerforum gepostet.


----------



## Goldbaersche (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Ich finds übrigens auch tierisch bedenklich, wieviel Akzeptanz das mittlerweile findet und wieviele das so dermaßen geil finden.


   Wo findest du all die Akzeptanz? Stell mal n paar Links rein


----------



## ferrari2k (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



Goldbaersche schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich finds übrigens auch tierisch bedenklich, wieviel Akzeptanz das mittlerweile findet und wieviele das so dermaßen geil finden.
> ...


 Blätter einfach mal durch die letzten Seiten 
 Find das auch lustig, dass der Punkt "CD muss nicht im Laufwerk sein" so wichtig ist.
 Ich hab Mitte der 90er mit PC Spielen angefangen, da war das normal. Aber ich bin mit 27 wohl zu alt...


----------



## diego55 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



maho1973 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich fällt er mit dieser These tierisch auf die Fresse. Onlinepflicht für ein an sich Offline-Spiel ist völlig indiskutabel - Schon C&C 4 hat es damit auf die Blacklist geschafft. Wäre EA von einem derartigen Konzept überzeugt, würde man die Entwickler wohl kaum nach vollendeter Arbeit auf die Strasse setzen.
> Cloudcomputing ist scheisse. Die angebotenen Editionen von Assassins Creed 2 sind sehr verlockend, aber mit oder ohne beinhaltende DLCs unter der Premisse der Onlinepflicht wird die Vorbestellung storniert.
> Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass jeder, der klaren Verstandes ist, einen riesen Bogen um solche Produkte macht. So etwas kann und darf nicht unterstützt werden.


 Absolutes dito. Kann und werde ich nicht unterstützen. KS ist ja gut und schön, aber dieser ganze DRM Quatsch geht jetzt wirklich zu weit. Werde dann SCC und AC2 auch liegen lassen müssen im Regal und diese dann (wenn überhaupt) zum Budget kaufen, wo dieser bekloppte KS dann hoffentlich entfernt wurde.

 (Achtung überspitzte Formulierung. Also nicht allzu ernst nehmen  )Wenn "DRM 2.0" dann draußen ist und noch mehr Menschen zu Raubkopien greifen, wird Ubisoft sicher noch mal eine Schippe drauf legen und nur noch Spiele veröffentlichen, die zeitbegrenzt spielbar sind. So könnte man z. B. ein neues AC noch 3-4 Jahre spielen nachdem es veröffentlicht wurde. Danach wird das Spiel "abgeschaltet" und kann nie wieder gespielt werden.


----------



## ferrari2k (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



Goldbaersche schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich finds übrigens auch tierisch bedenklich, wieviel Akzeptanz das mittlerweile findet und wieviele das so dermaßen geil finden.
> ...


  OK, ich hab mir mal eben die Mühe gemacht die Seiten seit dem Update durchzugehen:



> 26 Mitte BlackSaturn
> einerseits ist das schon ne gute idee. wie ich finde.





> 27 oben Cosmo
> Damit geht Ubisoft genau den Weg den ich schon länger Vorhergesagt habe und auch für absolut richt halte!





> direkt dadrunter DaStash
> Richtig so!





> unten Method
> was ich super finde, ist das mit den Savegames und dass ich das Spiel überall installieren kann.





> Noch so ne schöselige Idee, Seite 33 Odin333
> obwohl die Lösung doch so naheliegend wäre:
> 
> Games schickt seine Speicherdaten (Mrd. von möglichen Speicherpunkten) an den Server - Server überprüft die daten, berechnet aufgrund der Speicherdaten einen Key und schickt ihn zum PC zurück und schaltet so das weiterspielen frei.





> Seite 32 Mitte Wamboland
> und man muss die Firmen auch verstehen


 
  Aber ich muss dir auch Recht geben, es gibt doch viel Widerstand. Ist natürlich die Frage, wenn sowas wie MW2 rauskommt, ob das auch durchgezogen wird.


----------



## ferrari2k (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



diego55 schrieb:


> (Achtung überspitzte Formulierung. Also nicht allzu ernst nehmen  )Wenn "DRM 2.0" dann draußen ist und noch mehr Menschen zu Raubkopien greifen, wird Ubisoft sicher noch mal eine Schippe drauf legen und nur noch Spiele veröffentlichen, die zeitbegrenzt spielbar sind. So könnte man z. B. ein neues AC noch 3-4 Jahre spielen nachdem es veröffentlicht wurde. Danach wird das Spiel "abgeschaltet" und kann nie wieder gespielt werden.


 Das ist doch überhaupt nicht überspitzt.
 Schalte doch die Aktivierungsserver der letzten Spiele ab und du hast genau dein skizziertes Szenario. Das ist schon lange Realität!


----------



## xXFusselXx (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Ich bin auch seit längerer Zeit am überlegen, ob ich nicht nach knapp 20 Jahren (!) den Computer als Hobby an den Nagel hängen soll. Es ist ja nicht nur der ewig rollende Mist mit dem Kopierschutzmaßnahmen, die innere Schönheit vieler Spiele erreicht einfach nicht mehr die alten Standarts.
 Bugs, monatelanges Rumgepatche, kurze Spielzeiten, Downloadinhalte für überteuerte Konditionen, platte Spielprinzipe, miese Optimierung, überzogene Preise (siehe Spielzeit)... Mir würden sicher noch einige Dinge einfallen.
 Klar gibt es auch immer wieder Perlen, wo ich froh bin, dass mein alter Rechenknecht den Spaß noch mitmacht, trotzdem frag ich mich immer wieder, ob ich den nun bald mal einen neuen PC zusammenschrauben soll oder ob ich es lasse, weil mir das ganze "Gedönse" um Videospiele auf den Keks geht.

 Im Moment fällt meine Hardware nach und nach aus, weil der PC seit knapp 5 Jahren im Dauerbetrieb ist: Arbeiten, spielen, Musik hören, Musik aufnehmen, telefonieren, DvDs gucken, Internet und E-Mail...
 Trotzdem stehen die nächsten drei Monate eine neue Gitarre, ein neues Audiointerface und neue Effekte für meinen Gitarrenverstärker an. Für einen Spiele PC müsste ich dann doch mal den ein oder anderen Monat sparen, aber danach steht mir der Sinn aktuell nicht.

 Die kommenden Monate werden es zeigen, ob es ein Gamingrechner wird oder ein Office PC. Ubisoftspiele werden aber wohl auf keinen Fall mehr ihren Weg auf meinen Monitor finden.

 Und:
*What if Ubisoft decides not run these online services in the future? Will my game stop working?*

 Ubisoft is committed to being a forerunner in providing new exciting
 online service. If any service is stopped, we will create a patch for
 the game so that the core game play will not be affected.

 Das wird wohl auch die wenigsten trösten. So bequem ich es finde nicht immer die passende Disc in´s Laufwerk stecken zu müssen, soviele Nachteile bezüglich permantenter Internetverbindung und Onlinespeicherung der Spielstände wurden hier schon genannt. Es gehen nicht nur langsam alle Vorteile des PCs flöten, sondern auch die Vorteile sich die Spiele original zu kaufen. Da ich mich bezüglich meiner Hobbys auch als Sammler sehe, gebe ich mein Geld dann lieber für andere Objekte meiner Begierde aus.
 Meine Klampfen kann ich spielen wann ich will, wo ich will und ohne mir Gedanken machen zu müssen, ob da jetzt ein Ton kommt oder nicht, nur weil ich auch einen Bass da stehen hab. 

 Beste Grüße -Micha-


----------



## ferrari2k (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



xXFusselXx schrieb:


> *What if Ubisoft decides not run these online services in the future? Will my game stop working?*
> 
> Ubisoft is committed to being a forerunner in providing new exciting
> online service. If any service is stopped, we will create a patch for
> ...


 
 Tjaaa, 
 die Frage ist, was passiert mit einem Patch, wenn der Publisher pleite ist? Wer soll den programmieren, für lau? Wer soll den hosten, für lau?


> Meine Klampfen kann ich spielen wann ich will, wo ich will und ohne mir Gedanken machen zu müssen, ob da jetzt ein Ton kommt oder nicht, nur weil ich auch einen Bass da stehen hab.


 Jo, ich werd mir auch andere Hobbys suchen.
 Alte Spiele ohne diesen Dreck durchzocken, z.B.


> Beste Grüße -Micha-


 Auch so


----------



## RazorX (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Tolle Sache macht Ubi da xD

  Hat man mal kein Internet oder will aufm Notebook zocken unterwegs, dann viel Spass beim Versuch 

  Zudem kann ich euch verraten dass die Bandbreite direkten Einfluss auf die Spielperformance hat, ist also jemand massiv am runterladen im Netzwerk, dann freut euch auf eine Ruckelpartie generiert durch den Onlinekopierschutz


----------



## High-Tech (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Lol klar dann noch ein Spiel wie "Siedler" das eh viele Casual Player spielen 
Bitte die Releasegroups können auch das Spiel über kurz oder lang modifizieren.


----------



## diego55 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> diego55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > (Achtung überspitzte Formulierung. Also nicht allzu ernst nehmen  )Wenn "DRM 2.0" dann draußen ist und noch mehr Menschen zu Raubkopien greifen, wird Ubisoft sicher noch mal eine Schippe drauf legen und nur noch Spiele veröffentlichen, die zeitbegrenzt spielbar sind. So könnte man z. B. ein neues AC noch 3-4 Jahre spielen nachdem es veröffentlicht wurde. Danach wird das Spiel "abgeschaltet" und kann nie wieder gespielt werden.
> ...


 Da hast du auch wieder Recht. Wenn man es genau bedenkt ist es bereits Realität. Zum Glück gibt es bei einigen Spielen aber eine Weile nach Release keinen Registrierungszwang mehr bzw. dieser wurde dann per Patch entfernt oder lässt sich wenigstens zurücksetzen. Siehe so z. B. Anno 1404, Bioshock (1), Crysis Warhead etc.



ferrari2k schrieb:


> xXFusselXx schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *What if Ubisoft decides not run
> ...


 Retro spielen ist doch sowieso ein Muss.    Alte Perlen wie z. B. Mafia 1, Warcraft 3, Age of Mythology oder ganz alte Oldies wie Dyna Blaster, Monkey Island usw.   

 Grüße zurück


----------



## derDriver (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

im gedanken immer diesen Kopierschutz

macht das Spielen dann noch Spaß?   ...und das sollten Spiele doch eigentlich machen


----------



## fireblader (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

An sich habe ich keine probleme mit Savegames auf Ubisoft servern. Aber was ist wenn die Server wie bei EA abgestellt werden?


----------



## Dilopho (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



derDriver schrieb:


> im gedanken immer diesen Kopierschutz
> 
> macht das Spielen dann noch Spaß?   ...und das sollten Spiele doch eigentlich machen


 Rein technisch betrachtet nicht, weil das geschützte Spiel zu ruckeln anfängt, sobald die INet-Leitung anderweitig belastet wird.


----------



## JackTheDipper (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Das is ja wohl die größte Frechheit seit langem!

 Ist das erste mal, dass ich Raubkopierern wünsche, dass sie einen Weg finden den Mist zu umgehen, nur um ihnen zu zeigen, dass sowas ja wohl nich (ACHTUNG WORTSPIEL   ) an-gehen kann.

 Ich hoffe das sehen mehrere so (327 Kommentare lesen is mir leider zu viel, aber ich denk ma so in die Richtung gehen die meisten ...). sehen, und die Absatzzahlen sinken.

 Ob dann wohl auch die Raubkopierer schuld sind?


----------



## Aithir (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Dann wird halt kein Ubisoftspiel mehr gekauft, wenn die meinen, daß sie mit einem steam-artigen System Raubkopierern das Leben schwer machen, die ohnehin nie ein Spiel kaufen würden und dafür den Kunden ärgern und wie einen Kriminellen behandeln müssen, den man 24/7 kontrollieren muß.

Auf der anderen Seite ist das natürlich eine wunderbare Möglichkeiten Massen an Kundendaten zu sammeln, Werbung zu verteilen und die Raubkopierer als Ausrede für den Zwang Daten herauszugeben zu nutzen.
Aber das würde Ubisoft ja nie zugeben. Raubkopierer sind Diebe, die werden nichts kaufen, selbst wenn nicht mehr spielen können.

Anstatt gegen Raubkopierer, Torrent-netzwerke, Releasegroups und Rapidshare und co vorzugehen, vergeht sich Ubisoft am ehrlichen Kunden. 

Der Zwang ins Internet zu gehen ist nicht akzeptabel. Ich hoffe, die PC-Spieler laufen diesmal nicht nur bei Amazon Amok, sondern raffen sich wirklich zu einem Boykott auf.


----------



## ferrari2k (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



fireblader schrieb:


> An sich habe ich keine probleme mit Savegames auf Ubisoft servern. Aber was ist wenn die Server wie bei EA abgestellt werden?


 Wenn du keine Probleme damit hast, sollte dir das doch egal sein 
 Wenn nicht, hast du auch ein Problem


----------



## Havenger (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

NA TOLL !!! mehr fällt mir dazu gar nicht ein so empört bin ich über diesen kopierschutz ! das wird wahrscheinlich der grund werden was mich vom kauf von s7 abhalten wird ... DIE SPINNEN WOHL !


----------



## Lakete96 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Ichfinds ganz in ordnung, wenns nich das zocken beeinträchtigt, fänds aber bescheiden wenn die irgentwann die server abschalten und ich die savegames nich mehr benutzen kann, wenn sollten sie dann nen offline patch nachliefern der das ganze nich mehr notwendig macht!


----------



## Thunder263 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

sry Leute wenn ich das hier so schreibe...

aber wäre es nicht viel sinnvoller das UbiForum mit derartigen geistigen Ausfluss zu zupflastern statt hier sich zu ärgern

Ich denke mal die Verantworlichen würden wohl eher dort darauf aufmerksam werden als hier.   

so long


----------



## diego55 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Damit magst du recht haben, nur wird sich an der Situation höchstwahrscheinlich nichts mehr ändern. Schlimmer noch, würde man dort so etwas schreiben würde man wahrscheinlich gleich noch als Raubkopierer dargestellt werden, da man ja gegen so einen KS ist.


----------



## ferrari2k (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



diego55 schrieb:


> Damit magst du recht haben, nur wird sich an der Situation höchstwahrscheinlich nichts mehr ändern. Schlimmer noch, würde man dort so etwas schreiben würde man wahrscheinlich gleich noch als Raubkopierer dargestellt werden, da man ja gegen so einen KS ist.


 Spätestens dann steht für mich fest, dass ich mir kein UbiSoft Spiel mehr kaufen werde. Wer mich als Raubkopierer beschimpft, weil ich mich gegen einen solchen Spielschutz ausspreche, der hat mich als Kunden nicht verdient.


----------



## Aanura (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Ich meine gut, mich interessiert das ganze weniger aber für alle die kein Internetanschluss haben wird der jeweilige Titel natürlich uninteressant.

Abgesehen davon, wie nun schon einige male gelesen, verliert Ubi auch die Kunden die sich nicht dazu  bereit erklären ihre Daten im Netz preis zu geben. 

Da sind dann wieder die Hacker gefragt, denn was glaubt ihr worauf die Leute dann warten werden? Richtig einen Crack. Durch solch einen Kopierschutz wird es doch erst provoziert das spiele gehackt werden. Aber da sage ich ja nichts neues. Ubi wird das schon wissen.

Ich glaube immer noch das die Spieleabsatzzahlen verdreifacht würden wenn die Games nur 20,00 € kosten würden.
Damit hätte man zwar nicht mehr Gewinn aber ich glaube zumindest die derzeitigen Zahlen.


----------



## Tischlein (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Hallo? Schon mal an die Leute gedacht die KEIN Internet besitzen?


----------



## roym899 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Oh mein Gott.... das wars mit allen Ubisoft Produkten. Was soll en der scheiß ?! Was ist denn z.B. wenn ich mal auf einer Lan Party bin und kein Internet habe? Somit geht z.B. Sielder 7 auf jeden Fall schonmal nicht im Lan. 
Sorry, auch wenn das jetzt blöd klingt: aber ich glaube mit diesem "tollen neuen Kopierschutz", werden die nur noch mehr Raubkopierer hervorbringen. Herzlichen Glückwunsch Ubisoft! (btw: es wird höchstens 1 Monat dauern bis auch der Kopierschutz geknackt ist)


----------



## JackTheDipper (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



Lakete96 schrieb:


> Ichfinds ganz in ordnung, wenns nich das zocken beeinträchtigt[...]


  Ich finds erschreckend auf was heutzutage Prioritäten gesetzt werden.

  Gibts demnächst den "Gläsernen Zocker"? Sind die Leute heutzutage so begrenzt in Sachen Privatsphäre, dass ihnen wirklich scheiss egal ist, dass sie jetzt sogar beim Zocken mitprotokoliert werden können, dass ihnen sogar vorgeschrieben wird WANN sie ein Spiel das sie gekauft haben spielen dürfen? Was denkt man sich dabei wenn man sowas unterstützt     ?


  Ich find auch total in Ordnung wenn man mich beim Kacken filmt oder meine eMails mitprotokoliert, solange man mich dabei nicht stört   .. 





Tischlein schrieb:


> Hallo? Schon mal an die Leute gedacht die KEIN Internet besitzen?


 Am besten diejenigen schicken mal ne Mail an KeinInternet-Support@Ubisoft.com   .


----------



## ferrari2k (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



JackTheDipper schrieb:


> Lakete96 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ichfinds ganz in ordnung, wenns nich das zocken beeinträchtigt[...]
> ...


 Tjoa, wer nichts zu verbergen hat...
 Ne, warte, ich muss eben kotzen gehen...


----------



## Goldbaersche (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



JackTheDipper schrieb:


> Ich find auch total in Ordnung wenn man mich beim Kacken filmt
> Ich auch


----------



## rohan123 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Tja, Tischlein. An Leute, die kein Internet haben, denken die Spieleentwickler nicht mehr. Die sind anscheinend nicht mehr wichtig. dürfen auf Konsolen dadeln.

Ich habe mich mit Onlineaktivierungen bereits abgefunden- vorausgesetzt ich kann das Game so oft installieren (auf meinem einen Rechner) wie ich will, und ich kann offline spielen.

Aber das neue von ubisoft ist für mich absolut inakzeptabel. Das war`s dann wohl - für mich sind Ubisoft Spiele somit uninteressant. Und da kann das Game noch so toll sein.

Und wenn dann alle Hersteller irgendwann auf sowas umsteigen, dann willkommen in der schönen neuen Welt. Und dann heiße ich mich bei den konsolen wilkommen. 

Die X-Box 720 könnte es werden, denke ich.


----------



## vergil1987 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



Goldbaersche schrieb:


> JackTheDipper schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich find auch total in Ordnung wenn man mich beim Kacken filmt
> > Ich auch


   aus dem Herzen gesprochen   treffender gehts nicht


----------



## Blue_Ace (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



rohan123 schrieb:


> Tja, Tischlein. An Leute, die kein Internet haben, denken die Spieleentwickler nicht mehr. Die sind anscheinend nicht mehr wichtig. dürfen auf Konsolen dadeln.
> 
> Ich habe mich mit Onlineaktivierungen bereits abgefunden- vorausgesetzt ich kann das Game so oft installieren (auf meinem einen Rechner) wie ich will, und ich kann offline spielen.
> 
> ...


 Das wirklich traurige ist nur, das Microsoft schon seit längerem Öffentlich ihre Vorstellung einer Nachfolger Xbox ausplaudern. Ohne DVD (Blu-Ray) Laufwerk soll die Zukunft sein, Spiele sollen nur noch über Download erhältlich sein. Bisher Wunschdenken, aber ein Ziel der Branche.

 Werde diesen Kopierschutz von Ubisoft nicht mittragen, nicht weil ich kein Internet besitze (mal abgesehen von Verbindungsabbrüchen von Zeit zu Zeit), es ist ein zu starker Einschnitt meiner Freiheit wann ich ein Einzelspielerspiel spiele. DRM war schon Nötigung, Steam bin ich nach längerer "Eingewöhnungszeit" aufgeschlossen genug. Aber irgendwann reichts mit der Gängelung.

 Weiß bereits noch vor erscheinen der ersten Spiele das sich diese Methode durchsetzt, ein kleinerer bis großer Teil der Kritiker werden sich auf die Spiele stürzen. Ungefähr wie bei Left 4 Dead 2 oder CoD 6 MW2 geschehen. Schlimme Zukunft, aber was soll man machen. Meine Überlegungen ein anderes Hobby zuzulegen werden umso größer


----------



## NineEleven (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

also ich habe zwar auch ne permanente 
internetverbindung zuhause, aber wenn ich das 
notebook wohin mitnehme...eltern, freunde, zug, 
bus oder sonstwas dann möchte ich das Spiel 
trotzdem Spielen...

Also das System ist nu nicht so dolle...


----------



## Raptor (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Also Ubisoft will ja anscheinend dass die Leute keine PC-Spiele mehr von ihnen kaufen. Ehrlich wozu brauch ich bei so einem verf.... System noch einen PC. Die wichtigen Daten liegen vermutlich in einer Cloud bzw. auf irgendeinem Server. Was passiert bei einem Ausfall des Servers und Verlust der Daten. Vermutlich sind dann tausende Spieler ihre neusten Savegames los. Was zahlt dann Ubisoft oder was für eine Entschädigung bieten sie? Vermutlich gar keine und solche Ausfälle sind durchaus möglich, habe das schon häufiger mitgekriegt. Zwar wird es ein Backup geben, wobei das hier auch nicht sicher ist, aber die neusten Daten sind bei Serverausfällen meist weg. Dazu muss man noch ständig im Internet sein, hier stellt sich die Frage zu dem Client, bzw. der Art der Verbindung. Was überträgt Ubisoft hier den alles? Werden sie es preis geben oder muss man hier wieder Tools anwenden um zu wissen was von seinem eigenen PC übertragen wird. Das ganze System stinkt. Da dachte man schon das Steam, DRM und Co schlimm sind und dann setzt Ubisoft einen drauf. 
 Dem System gebe ich maximal einen Monat, vermutlich weniger bis es geknackt wird. Das mit den Savegames könnte man evtl. mit einer Umleitung auf localhost umgehen oder irgendso was. Kenn mich damit nicht gut aus, aber schon ich habe hier gewiße Ideen den zu umgehen. Sollte dieses System Schule machen wird es der Untergang des PC's als Spielplattform. Ich hoffe die Spieler sind nicht so blöd und nehmen das System einfach an, denn hinzu kommt noch das man sehr sehr viel Freiheit ab gibt. Aus Sicht des PC's sind solche Richtungen sogar mMn ein Rückschritt.


----------



## ferrari2k (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



Raptor schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Spieler sind nicht so blöd und nehmen das System einfach an, denn hinzu kommt noch das man sehr sehr viel Freiheit ab gibt.


 Diese Hoffnung hatte ich schon, als Valve mit Steam ankam. Inzwischen muss ich sagen, ich habe wenig Hoffnung, dass sich dagegen noch großartig was machen lässt. Hab grad einem Kumpel vom SH5 Kopierschutz erzählt, ihm egal, er wills trotzdem haben.
 Solange es so Leute gibt, werden die Publisher das auch durchdrücken können.
 Der Markt für die Spieler, die das nicht mit sich machen lassen, wird leider verschwinden, damit muss man sich wohl oder übel abfinden.


----------



## sahel35 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Wlan macht Faxen?-> no game
 Router Restart? -> no game
 Eltern stressen und ziehen dein Internet?-> no game
 du bist umgezogen, hast noch kein Inet und willste zocken?-> sorry buddy, but ubisofts dick owns your game   

 sei mal dahingestellt ob man nur nicht speichern oder auch nicht zocken kann...beides schlecht fürsn spielspaß....


----------



## NineEleven (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



sahel35 schrieb:


> Eltern stressen und ziehen dein Internet?-


 
 hahahaa geil!!!!


----------



## ferrari2k (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



NineEleven schrieb:


> sahel35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Eltern stressen und ziehen dein Internet?-
> ...


 Musste ich auch grad lachen *g*
 In dem Alter hab ich solche Gedanken nicht gehabt, da gabs für mich noch kein Internet


----------



## KuDoS (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

ich geb diesem "kopierschutz" maximal ne stunde...


----------



## PunkFan15 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

hmm naaa ich sage 2 stunden!


----------



## Skillshop (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Ich gebe diesem sog. Kopierschutz garnichts.
 Son Dreck kann auf Dauer garnicht funktionieren..


----------



## Crusader91 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



> „Wir glauben, dass die meisten Spieler damit einverstanden sind. Die meisten Leute verfügen sowieso über eine permanente Internetverbindung“


 Dieser Vollpfosten hat doch seinen Anus Kilometer weit offen >.<
 Wenn man so eine Denkweiße an den tag legt wunderts mich kein Stück, dass man so einen Schwachsinn publiziert.

 Wobei - mir hat man ja auch bei gebracht, wie man scheiße positiv verkaufen kann   

 Für mich hat sich das Kapitel Assassins Creed damit erledigt!


----------



## Ketchup33 (26. Januar 2010)

Dann sollen Sie aber auf die Verpackung draufschreiben, wenn Sie diesen neuen "Kopierschutz" verwenden. Ich selbst bin viel auf Montage und habe zum Zocken meinen Laptop dabei. In beinahe allen Fällen habe ich da allerdings keinen Internetzugang. Wenn ich also weiß, dass eine Internetverbindung zwingend notwendig ist, dann werden diese Spiele eben einfach nicht mehr gekauft. Fertig!

 bye, Thomas

 PS: Der gute Obelix würde jetzt sagen: "Die spinnen doch, die Ubisoftler!"


----------



## nsq (26. Januar 2010)

Ich biete ne Dreiviertelstunde!


----------



## Pope (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Ja ja, die bösen Raubkopierer sollen nun für den 50%igen Umsatzrückgang verantwortlich sein. Wann fällt denen denn mal etwas Neues ein ? Spiele mit Zwangsaktivierung und online gespeicherten Spielständen will ich genauso wenig kaufen wie alle anderen mit DRM verseuchten Spiele. Da gebe ich mein Geld doch lieber anderweitig aus. Und der Kopierschutz taugt wahrscheinlich genauso wenig, wie alle anderen. Langsam scheint sich meine Prophezeihung zu bewahrheiten. Der ehemalige Wachstumsmarkt PC-Spiele wächst wohl nicht mehr so wie es sich die Hersteller wünschen. Und Schuld sind nicht die zunehmenden Kopierschutz-Gängeleien die der Verbraucher hinnehmen soll oder etwa schlechte Produkte. Es ist auch nicht die Finanzkrise, oder steigende Preise der Spiele sondern es sind die Raubkopierer. So einfach machen es sich die Hersteller.
 Die bislang wegen der Kopierschutzmechnismen verloren gegangenen ehrlichen Käuferschichten wurden bislang von den durch Wachstum hinzugewonnen Käufer kompensiert. Dieser Effekt ist nun anscheinend zum Stillstand gekommen.
 Ich frage mich nur, warum es immer mehr Raubkopierer geben soll, wenn doch immer mehr "tolle" Kopierschutzmechanismen eingeführt werden. Vielleicht kann mir das mal jemand erklären.


----------



## DaStash (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Echte Kindergartendiskussion hier.   
 Hier werden nur polemische Phrasen gesponnen aber wirklich ernsthaft wird sich mit der Problematik gar nicht auseinandergesetzt.

 MfG


----------



## Feuerfalke (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Wenn man ehrlich ist, gehen diese "Kopierschutz-Systeme" ja nicht gegen Raubkopierer vor. Wer so blauäugig ist, das zu glauben, der sollte sich alleine die Beschreibung des Kopierschutzes mal genauer anschauen: 

_- Ein Weiterverkauf des Spiels ist momentan nicht möglich_

*Das* ist doch das eigentlich Problem, nicht das Raubkopieren. Spiele die man nach 3 Stunden in und auswendig kennt, behält man nicht - die landen bei ebay und starten einen Wiederverkaufskreislauf, bei dem die eigentlichen Herausgeber gar nichts mehr verdienen können, obwohl das gleiche Spiel legal über zig Computer geht. Das ist das eigentlich Problem, was immer stärker wird, während die illegalen Downloads immer weiter zurückgehen. Nur welcher Marketing-Chef will schon zugeben, dass er in Wirklichkeit ein System entwickelt hat, das jeden Interessenten dazu zwingt das Voll-Preis-Spiel zu kaufen?   

 Dass das nicht funktioniert ist eine ganz andere Frage - ich nenne da nur mal den letzten großen Schritt gegegen die Kunden, sorry, die Raubkopierer: DRM von Spore. Was war das Ergebnis? Es ist das meist-kopierte Spiel aller Zeiten - schlicht und ergreifend, weil die Kunden das DRM nicht akzeptiert haben. 

 Was lernt UBISOFT daraus? Es noch weiter zu verschärfen - und das für einen Simulationstitel, der ohnehin nur einen geringen Kundenstamm hat - schade, denn das trifft leider nicht UBI, sondern die Entwickler.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Erinnert mich an Steam. Ist eigentlich genauso wie steam. Nur das mit dem ständig-online sein, das ist neu.


----------



## DeadBody666 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Wenn der Service irgendwann offline gehen sollte, wird ein Patch 
 veröffentlicht, der das Spiel auch ohne Online-Service laufen lässt.


 Das macht die ganze Diskussion schon hinfällig! Wenn es wirklich die Möglichkeit für einen Patch geben sollte ist es für Cracker auch möglich den Crack/Patch schon vorher zu schreiben!!!


----------



## Julezzzz (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



DeadBody666 schrieb:


> Wenn der Service irgendwann offline gehen sollte, wird ein Patch
> veröffentlicht, der das Spiel auch ohne Online-Service laufen lässt.
> 
> 
> Das macht die ganze Diskussion schon hinfällig! Wenn es wirklich die Möglichkeit für einen Patch geben sollte ist es für Cracker auch möglich den Crack/Patch schon vorher zu schreiben!!!


 So siehts aus. Im Vorteil sind wie immer die Raubkopierer, die können das Spiel auch ohne den ganzen Schnickschnack spielen 

 Bin mal gespannt wie sich das auf die Verkaufszahlen der beiden Spiele auswirkt.


----------



## LWHAbaddon (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Ok, also ist Die Siedler 7 für mich damit gestorben. Danke für die Info.


----------



## ReBoot (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Wie Steam nur ohne Offlinemodus. Das wird Beschwerden geben. Für mich jedenfalls ein Grund, die Spiele nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## dancle (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



DeadBody666 schrieb:


> Wenn der Service irgendwann offline gehen sollte, wird ein Patch
> veröffentlicht, der das Spiel auch ohne Online-Service laufen lässt.
> 
> 
> Das macht die ganze Diskussion schon hinfällig! Wenn es wirklich die Möglichkeit für einen Patch geben sollte ist es für Cracker auch möglich den Crack/Patch schon vorher zu schreiben!!!


 Sehe genauso, dieser Patch wird sicherlich schon sehr früh von "Raubkopieren" kommen und wer schaut wieder mal in die Röhre und muss immer Online sein? 

 Richtig, der Ehrliche Kunde. Das Problem liegt doch gar nicht bei den Raubkopien, man möchte einfach den Wiederverkauf verhindern, nich mehr und nicht weniger. Ich versteh nicht, warum das Ubisoft nicht offen so ausdrückt.


----------



## Limettenzinkgelb (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

das beste drm ist das was man nicht bemerkt, das zweitbeste was nicht stört und der rest ist dann solcher ubi mist.

ständige onlineverbindung ist doch mist, selbst bei steam ist es möglich mit einem offline account zu spielen. ich begrüsse es das spielentwickler geld in ein eigenes drm stecken und nicht 3rd party tools lizenzieren, doch wenn am schluss nichts besseres rauskommt sollte man das auch wieder begraben können. das die ständige online verbindung nicht gut ankommt müsste ubi eigentlich wissen, haben sie doch schon einige erfahrung mit anno gesammelt.
für mich ist das definitiv ein grund ein spiel eben nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## maho1973 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

"Wie der Ubisoft Community-Manager Ubi_Annick in den offiziellen Foren bestätigt hat, werden Silent Hunter 5 und Die Sielder 7 die ersten Spiele sein, die auf das neue DRM-System des Publisher setzen."
Das ist doch glatt gelogen. Wie man auf der Ubisoftwebseite - sofern man des Lesens mächtig ist - feststellen kann, kommt dieser Stasi-Mist-Kopierschutz auch schon bei Assassins Creed 2 zum Einsatz. Oder warum braucht man bitte schön eine permanente Onlineverbindung?


----------



## Odin333 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Die drei Punkte passen irgendwie überhaupt nicht zusammen:

- Keine Installationsbegrenzung
- Es werden keine Überwachungs-Tools auf Ihrem Rechner installiert
- Ein Weiterverkauf des Spiels ist momentan nicht möglich

Da muss noch irgendetwas versteckt passieren, sonst ist er Kopierschutz so technisch nicht machbar, bzw könnte seie Aufgabe nicht lange genut erfüllen.


----------



## Pope (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Bedauerlicherweise gibt es aber etliche Leute die sich aus Unwissenheit oder Gleichgültigkeit ein mit DRM verseuchtes Spiel kaufen. Und solange diese Gruppe größer ist, wie die der DRM-Gegner, wird die Industrie einfach durchdrücken was sie haben will. Da bleibt dann wohl nur noch, dass man ein neues Hobby anfängt oder das Lager wechselt und auch Raubkopierer wird, wenn man diese Gängeleien ablehnt.
 Naja, ich bin jedenfalls sehr auf die kommenden Verkaufszahlen gespannt, denn wenn die eingeführten Kopierschutzmechnismen greifen sollten, dürfte es ja in Kürze keine Raubkopierer mehr geben  . Ich möchte allerdings gern wetten, dass genau das Gegenteil eintreten wird.


----------



## Flo66R6 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



Raptor schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Spieler sind nicht so blöd und nehmen das System einfach an, denn hinzu kommt noch das man sehr sehr viel Freiheit ab gibt. Aus Sicht des PC's sind solche Richtungen sogar mMn ein Rückschritt.


 Du kannst dich 1000% darauf verlassen, dass es der überwiegenden Anzahl der PC Spieler scheißegal ist. Die rennen trotzdem in den Laden und werfen UBI Soft die Kohle in den Hals.

 Es gibt doch genug einfältige oder gedankenlose Leute die auch bei den ganzen DRM Diskussionen beifall zu diesen Systemen klatschen.

 ABER: Der andere Teil der Spieler, denen es eben nicht egal ist, sollten UBI Soft einfach klipp und klar aber sachlich die Meinung sagen und vor allem nicht kaufen. Mit den bisherigen DRM Maßnahmen hat das ja bisher (zum Teil) auch schon funktioniert.

 Grüße,

 Flo


----------



## einkaufswagen (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

...das iss grober Unfug. Da wird bei der nächsten Vollversammlung groß mit getönt und angegeben, damit ein dicker Bonus fürs Management rausspringt (weil man ja die Anzahl der Raubkopien "ENORM" drückt *G*) und wenn im nächsten Jahr rauskommt, das es doch nur Schwachsinn war, schiebt mans auf die bösen Hacker und denkt sich was neues aus *lach*...

 Ich hab den falschen Job - eindeutig


----------



## Spruso (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



Odin333 schrieb:


> Die drei Punkte passen irgendwie überhaupt nicht zusammen:
> 
> - Keine Installationsbegrenzung
> - Es werden keine Überwachungs-Tools auf Ihrem Rechner installiert
> ...


 Naja, das ganze wird über deinen Ubi-Account laufen. Damit sind

 - Keine Installationsbegrenzung
 - Es werden keine Überwachungs-Tools auf Ihrem Rechner installiert

 abgedeckt. Du musst dich vermutlich einfach im Spiel  (ähnlich Dragon Age) mit dem Ubi-Account einloggen, um spielen zu können.

 Das mit dem Weiterverkaufen stimmt damit natürlich nur so lange, wie du deinen Ubi-Account nicht mitverkaufst. Dass das allerdings kein wirkliches Hindernis darstellt, sieht man ja an den Steam-Account-Verkäufen im Netz.

 Also Fazit daraus; Ubisoft hat das Rad (sprich Steam) nochmal erfunden, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass Dieses einen permanenten Platten (sprich ständiger Onlinezwang) hat. Bravo Ubi!


----------



## Heavyflame (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



Odin333 schrieb:


> Die drei Punkte passen irgendwie überhaupt nicht zusammen:
> 
> - Keine Installationsbegrenzung
> - Es werden keine Überwachungs-Tools auf Ihrem Rechner installiert
> ...


 Doch passt schon, der CD KEY ist an deinen ACC gebunden und da kann immer nur einer mit online sein.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



			
				Odin333 am 27.01.2010 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Die drei Punkte passen irgendwie überhaupt nicht zusammen:
> 
> - Keine Installationsbegrenzung
> - Es werden keine Überwachungs-Tools auf Ihrem Rechner installiert
> ...


Es ist sogar sehr leicht möglich so einen "Schutz" zu implementieren, in dem nämlich die normale .exe Datei eine dauerhafte Verbindung zu den Ubisoft Servern haben möchte, d.h. die Punkte 1 & 2 sind simpel und leicht zu realisieren.

Recht gebe ich dir mit dem dritten Punkt, schlussendlich muss irgendwo eine "Bindung" Käufer <> Produkt passieren, vllt. muss man bei der Erstregistrierung des Spiels persönliche Daten angeben, die sich nicht mehr ändern lassen. Bei jeder weiteren Installation werden diese Daten dann abgeglichen ... im Normalfall kann nur der Käufer wissen was er wo angegeben hat.

Das wird eine interessante Datenschutzrechtliche Sache sein, weil so "Pipi-Fax" Angaben wie Name, Adresse etc. wird kaum ein Schutz sein, dass man diese Daten nicht weitergeben kann im Freundeskreis.


----------



## Flo66R6 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



DaStash schrieb:


> Echte Kindergartendiskussion hier.
> Hier werden nur polemische Phrasen gesponnen aber wirklich ernsthaft wird sich mit der Problematik gar nicht auseinandergesetzt.
> 
> MfG


 Dann steuere du doch einfach mal etwas ersthaftes zur Diskussion der Problematik bei.

 Für mich ist das (wirklich ernsthaft) ganz einfach:

 1. Zwangsregistrierung
 2. Permanenter Onlinezwang
 3. Spielstände nicht auf meinem Rechner

 Jeder der drei Punkte ist für sich gesehen für mich schon Grund genug keines dieser Spiele zu kaufen. Ganz einfach.

 Ich behaupte immer noch, dass das langfristige Ziel der Publisher ist, irgendwann nur noch Spiele per Streaming Technologie anzubieten. Dann wird es wieder so, wie früher am Shinobi oder Outrun Automaten. Credits aufgebraucht, es blinkt eine schöne Meldung auf dem Bildschirm "Please insert coins", Geld nachwerfen (bzw. Kreditkartenzahlung-, Microsoft Points Zahlung, EA Coins (oder wie die dann auch immer heißen mögen) zahlung bestätigen) um dann weiterspielen zu dürfen.

 Grüße,

 Flo


----------



## Raubhamster (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



Heavyflame schrieb:


> Odin333 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die drei Punkte passen irgendwie überhaupt nicht zusammen:
> ...


 Zusammenfassend klingt das eigentlich wie bei Relic's Company of Heroes. 
 Wenn man offline ist, muss man halt die DVD einlegen. Raubkopien sind trotzdem möglich. 
 Bei Fehlkäufen kann man das Spiel ja noch weiterverkaufen, solange man den CD-Key noch nicht registriert hat. 
 Danach hat man halt Pech gehabt. 
 Mir persönlich lieber als der ganze DRM Mist. Aber kein Kopierschutz bietet Schutz, sogar Steamspiele gibt es überall zu finden. Ich frage mich, warum die es nicht einfach sein lassen. Einfach nur 1 CD-Key für den MP, der nicht an einen Account gebunden ist, oder sich von einem Account löschen lässt. Das wäre in meinen Augen kundenfreundlich. Ja früher...als zocken noch nicht so umständlich war...seufz


----------



## Ketchup33 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



DaStash schrieb:


> Echte Kindergartendiskussion hier.
> Hier werden nur polemische Phrasen gesponnen aber wirklich ernsthaft wird sich mit der Problematik gar nicht auseinandergesetzt.
> 
> MfG


 Ein wahrhaft hervorragender Beitrag zu dieser Diskussion.


----------



## Odin333 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



Rabowke schrieb:


> > Die drei Punkte passen irgendwie überhaupt nicht zusammen:
> >
> > - Keine Installationsbegrenzung
> > - Es werden keine Überwachungs-Tools auf Ihrem Rechner installiert
> ...


  So war das ja auch gemeint, die drei Sachen passen untereinander nicht zusammen:
  Wenn ich kein Überwachungstool installiere, um z.B. anhand der Harware in Verbindung mit den auf dem Server gespeicherten Daten einen weiterverkauft zu verhindern, müsste ich es mit einer Installationsbegrenzung machen - die fällt aber aus.

  Dann wäre eben die Sache mit den persönlichen Daten - aber das ist ja wohl lächerlich einfach zu umgehen. 

 "Edit" Ich hab den zwingenden Ubisoft-Account übersehen, na dann passt ja alles.
 Das Ganze ist also Steam auf französisch


----------



## Phi87 (27. Januar 2010)

*Hmmm...*

...und was machen die Leute auf dem Land, die kein Internet zur Verfügung haben??
 Um ein Spiel freizuschalten, muss ich immer zu meinem Vater fahren. Aber jedesmal in diese zugepaffte Wohnung, wenn ich spielen will, weil ich daheim kein Netz hab?? Danke


----------



## DaStash (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



Flo66R6 schrieb:


> DaStash schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Echte Kindergartendiskussion hier.
> ...


   Kannste ab ca. Seite 30 lesen.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



			
				Ketchup33 am 27.01.2010 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> [quote uid="8478699" unm="DaStash"]Echte Kindergartendiskussion hier.
> Hier werden nur polemische Phrasen gesponnen aber wirklich ernsthaft wird sich mit der Problematik gar nicht auseinandergesetzt.
> 
> MfG


 Ein wahrhaft hervorragender Beitrag zu dieser Diskussion.  [/quote]
... wobei dein Beitrag jetzt der Diskussion auch nicht hilfreich ist, nicht wahr? 

Man muss sich einfach nur mal nüchtern & vorallem objektiv die Beweggründe von CEOs vor Augen führen, warum diese über neuen KS Techniken sitzen und diese diskutieren.

Das manchen solche Leute nicht aus Spass an der Freude oder weil sie Langeweile haben, sondern weil hier ein echtes Problem besteht.

Das ist der Ausgangspunkt ... Raubkopien *sind* ein Problem, da mag niemand ernsthaft widersprechen wollen.

Jetzt allerdings wird es kompliziert & ich kann beide Lager verstehen. Lager A ist der Meinung, dass man mit einer verschärfung der KS Thematik die Raubkopierer eindämmen kann und so, schlussendlich, mehr Käufer gewinnen kann. Lager B sieht die Sache natürlich total anders und ist der Meinung, dass solche Kundengängelung erst der Raubkopie Tür und Hof öffnet.

Jetzt muss man sich wiederum nüchtern fragen: was sollen die Hersteller machen? Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber ME2 kommt imo ohne Kopierschutz aus ... keine DRM Gängelung, nichts. Ich wette jetzt einfach mal meinen SLS AMG ( kleiner Insider ), dass wenn man sich die Trackerstatistiken von Torrentnetzwerken anschauen würde, ME2 gaaaaaaaaanz oben in der Liste rangiert. Ist das der Dank der "ehrlichen" Käufer? Oder sind das alles nur "early player" die die Chance genutzt haben, bevor ihre legal erworbene Version eintrudelt schon ein paar Stunden zu zocken? Überhaupt: wie war es möglich, dass ein ME2 eine Woche vor Release wieder verfügbar war? Vllt. weil kein wirklicher KS implementiert war? Weil Gelegenheit Diebe macht?

Das sind tausende Frage und Facetten dieser Problematik ... nur stellen tut sich die keiner bzw. die meisten blenden diesen Umstand einfach aus & fordern "zerschlagt die DRM Content Mafia ... alle Spiele gratis für alle! Die Bonzen bekommen eh nie genug [...]".


----------



## Fyrex (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Tja, auf der Konsole hab ich solche Probleme nicht.

Ich brauch die Games nicht online zu aktivieren, muss nicht die ganze Zeit online sein und kann sie ohne Probleme wieder verkaufen.


----------



## DaStash (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



Ketchup33 schrieb:


> DaStash schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Echte Kindergartendiskussion hier.
> ...


 Wie gesagt, ich habe hier zu dem Thema schon mehr als genug geschrieben. Ich finde diese Diskussion einfach zu einseitig. Keiner ist ansatzweise Bemüht mal vorauszuschauen und die Intension hinter dem Handeln zu verstehen. Und niemand ist bereit dem offensichtlichem Problem der jetzigen Kopierschutzproblematik zuzuordnen.

 Ich sag nur NoD MW2. 4,4 Mio. illegale Downloads. Damit schneidet sich diejenigen ins eigene Fleisch und auch in jenes der ehrlichen Käufer.

 MfG


----------



## Rabowke (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



			
				Odin333 am 27.01.2010 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wäre eben die Sache mit den persönlichen Daten - aber das ist ja wohl lächerlich einfach zu umgehen.


Kommt drauf an was das für Daten sind, hm? Wie bereits oben erwähnt sind normale Daten wie Adresse & Name nun wirklich kein Geheimnis und kein richtiger Grund das Spiel im Freundeskreis nicht zu teilen ... meine Freunde wissen wo ich wohne. 

Allerdings hört bei mir der Spass auf, wenn ich z.B. KK-Nr. oder Bankverbindungen irgendwo angeben muss ... ganz zu schweigen das ich diese nicht 'weitergeben' würde. Wobei meine Freunde auch meine Bankverbindung kennen.

Davon ab macht der Hinweis mit "Ein Spiel pro IP" durchaus Sinn, ließe sich aber z.B. durch simple Proxylösungen aushebeln. Die sind nicht durch ihre Geschwindigkeit bekannt, aber zum 'authen' wohl noch zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Odin333 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



Rabowke schrieb:


> > Dann wäre eben die Sache mit den persönlichen Daten - aber das ist ja wohl lächerlich einfach zu umgehen.
> 
> 
> Kommt drauf an was das für Daten sind, hm? Wie bereits oben erwähnt sind normale Daten wie Adresse & Name nun wirklich kein Geheimnis und kein richtiger Grund das Spiel im Freundeskreis nicht zu teilen ... meine Freunde wissen wo ich wohne.
> ...


 In diesem Fall hiesse das Zauberwort lügen (wie so oft im Internet).

 Wenn du nach dem Namen gefragt wirst, heisst du eben Homer Simpson
 Wenn nach dem Wohnort gefragt wird, wohnst du eben in Springfield
 Und wenn du nach der KK-Nr. gefragt wirst (wirst du sicher nicht) gibt du eine Phantasiezahl ein.

 Die ganzen Daten schreibst du auf einen Zettel, und legst ihn dem Game beim Weiterverkauf bei.

 Eine Ahnung werdie Untugend erfunden hat, seine echten Nahmen, Wohnort usw. irgendeinem gesichtslosen Unternehmen mitzuteilen.


----------



## Ketchup33 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ketchup33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DaStash schrieb:
> ...


  Ich denke, die meisten sehen hier durchaus die Beweggründe der Publisher. Kopierschutz und Raubkopien sind ein wichtiges Thema. Die Frage ist weniger, ob es einen Kopierschutz gibt oder geben wird, sondern die Art und Weise der Umsetzung. Da wir hier im Thread zum Kopierschutz von Ubisoft sind, geht es in erster Linie um die geplante permanent notwendige Internetverbindung. Dazu habe ich in einem anderen Thread schonmal meine Meinung geäußert. Da ich oft auf Montage bin, habe ich mit meinem Laptop, den ich zum Zocken dabei habe, meistens keine Internetverbindung. Damit ist für mich und alle anderen in einer ähnlichen Situation diese Art von Kopierschutz absolut inakzeptabel. Daher auch die mißmutigen Meinungsäußerungen. 

  Vom Thema Wiederverkauf, der den Herstellern und Publishern schon lange ein Dorn im Auge ist, reden wir hier mal garnicht. Das nennt sich "zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen". Bei keinem anderen Produkt werden einem bezüglich des Wiederverkaufs so viele Knüppel zwischen die Beine geworfen. Stell Dir mal vor, man würde dir verweigern, Dein Auto gebraucht zu verkaufen, oder Deine Möbel, oder Deine Bücher, oder ........

  Da auch ich ab und an neben meinem Hauptgewerbe mit Computerspielen handele, bin ich in gewisser Weise natürlich auch von dem Thema betroffen. Bewertungen/Einstufungen von Titeln im Vorfeld, abgegebene Vorbestellungen, kalkulierte Verkaufspreise ........ Alles hängt direkt mit dem Verhältnis zwischen verkauften und (raub-)kopierten Exemplaren zusammen. Das ist mir und sicherlich den meisten anderen hier durchaus bewusst. Das Problem ist: Die ehrlichen Käufer müssen büßen für die Raubkopierer (die sicherlich wieder einen Weg finden werden). Und das finden logischerweise die meistens hier nicht fair. 

  bye, Thomas


----------



## Schalkmund (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



Ketchup33 schrieb:


> Vom Thema Wiederverkauf, der den Herstellern und Publishern schon lange ein Dorn im Auge ist, reden wir hier mal garnicht. Das nennt sich "zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen". Bei keinem anderen Produkt werden einem bezüglich des Wiederverkaufs so viele Knüppel zwischen die Beine geworfen. Stell Dir mal vor, man würde dir verweigern, Dein Auto gebraucht zu verkaufen, oder Deine Möbel, oder Deine Bücher, oder ........


   Als EA das erste Mal gegen Secondhand-Verkäufer gewettert hat, haben sie auf diesen Vergleich doch schon gesagt, dass sich der Verkauf von Videospielen nicht mit anderen Waren vergleichen lässt. Anders, als bei physischen Waren, wie zum Beispiel Autos, oder Kleidung
 würden sich digitale Waren nicht abnutzen und so an Wert verlieren.

 Da hab ich mich auch schon damals gefragt warum sie dann jedes Jahr einen neuen Fifa und NfS Teil rausbringen müssen wenn sich die alten nicht abnutzen und warum zum Teufel werden die ältern Spiele im Handel dann nach einiger Zeit auch billiger.


----------



## Homeboy25 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

und genau das sind die Haken:

 - Ständige Online-Verbindung und Ubisoft-Account zwingend

 das gilt auch für Singleplayer Modus, heisst weiter das Jugendliche ohne Internetzugang immer ausgesperrt werden.
 man kann nicht davon ausgehen das jeder Haushalt einen Internetzugang hat !
 und um Singleplayer zu spielen, Internetzugang haben zu müssen ist absoluter schwachsinn !!!

 - Ein Weiterverkauf des Spiels ist momentan nicht möglich

 Dann müssen die Spiele billiger werden, weil der Verlust zu hoch ist.
 Wenn ich die Lust an einem Spiel verliere, es nicht mehr brauche oder es durchgezoggt habe, dann verliere ich meine kompletten 50,- euro durchschnittspreis.

 Es gibt auch viele Leute, die können sich neue Spiele nicht leisten und können sich nur gebrauchte Spiele leisten !
 und ich will auch nicht unbedingt nach paar stunden zb. 5 Stunden Modern Warfare 2 gleich 50,- euro verlieren, weil im MP modus nur gecheatet und meist mit hacks gespielt wird ist hier kein mehrwert und ich habe daran kein Interesse !

 Es wird bei einem solchen System wieder nur an die Hersteller Geldbörsen gedacht, der Kunde ist scheissegal.
 Der kann die Verluste tragen!

 Absolut unverständlich, ich hasse den Typ schon jetzt und werde diese Spiele nicht kaufen !
 Boykottieren ist die einzigste Lösung!

 Gegen Raubkopien/rer vorzugehen schön und gut, aber nicht auf Kosten der Kunden die den Spieleherstellern das Geld in die Tasche schmeissen, nicht so Leute!
 Garantiert nicht so.
 Durchschnittspreis von 50,- auf 30,- euro senken, ansonsten boykottieren!

 Ihr müsst auch abstriche machen, wenn wir dazu gezwungen werden !!!!


----------



## ViktorVal (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

"- Wenn der Service irgendwann offline gehen sollte, wird ein Patch veröffentlicht, der das Spiel auch ohne Online-Service laufen lässt."

Ich fürchte diese Aussage ist nicht korrekt. Besagter Patch wird schon viel früher veröffentlicht werden. Nur wahrscheinlich nicht von Ubisoft *hrhr*


----------



## Odin333 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ketchup33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vom Thema Wiederverkauf, der den Herstellern und Publishern schon lange ein Dorn im Auge ist, reden wir hier mal garnicht. Das nennt sich "zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen". Bei keinem anderen Produkt werden einem bezüglich des Wiederverkaufs so viele Knüppel zwischen die Beine geworfen. Stell Dir mal vor, man würde dir verweigern, Dein Auto gebraucht zu verkaufen, oder Deine Möbel, oder Deine Bücher, oder ........
> ...


 Das ist ja wohl lächerlich, das Kopieren bzw das Stehlen von Software bzw. virtueller Wahre ist nicht mit dem Stehlen bzw. dem Kopieren von physischen Waren vergleichbar, der Wiederverkauf ist es aber absolut.

 Bei Wiederverkauf wird das Produkt nicht wie bei einer Raubkopie wie aus dem nichts dubliziert, sondern der eine gibt es ab, und der andere bekommt es.

 Abnutzungserscheinungen? Grafik, evtl eingestellter Support usw.


----------



## X3niC (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Das gibts schon lange nennt sich steam und funktioniert einwandfrei


----------



## Fisherman65 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

"Ständige Online-Verbindung und Ubisoft-Account zwingend" - müsste dann ergänzend heißen: Internet-Flatrate.

 Und das Ganze im Single-Player? Nein, danke!
 Da kommt mir nicht mal die Beta auf den Rechner. Und dabei hab ich ausnahmsweise mal einen Key bekommen... *lol*

 Und bei Steam gibt's immerhin nen Offline-Modus.


----------



## Ketchup33 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



X3niC schrieb:


> Das gibts schon lange nennt sich steam und funktioniert einwandfrei


  Beziehst Du Dich jetzt auf den Artikel?


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



X3niC schrieb:


> Das gibts schon lange nennt sich steam und funktioniert einwandfrei


 Das stimmt so ja nicht. Bei Steam brauchst da ja wenigstens nur zur Aktivierung Online sein und kannst es dann Offline spielen. Hier dagegen musst du immer Online sein und wenn während des Spielens die Verbindung weg ist, pausiert das Spiel einfach und du kannst nichts mehr machen.


----------



## LevArris1 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Hatte gelesen, das die Spielstände nur auf Ubisoft-Servern gespeichert wird.
Gut das das nicht so ist.

Im Grunde ist der Kopierschutz nicht so schlecht. 
Nur das man nur spielen kann, wenn man online ist, geht gar nicht.

Da ist Steam ja fortschrittlicher.

Und dadurch sehe ich es schon kommen, das es in Zukunft gar keine LAN-Modi mehr in Ubisoft - Spielen geben wird.

Oder wie soll man ein Ubisoft - Spiel auf ner Lan spielen, wenn man dort keine Internetverbindung hat ?

Und man schaut in die Röhre, wenn das Internet ausgefallen ist. Nichts mit spielen von Ubisoft-Spielen.
Ebenso auch nicht im Urlaub auf dem Laptop.

An dem Punkt sollten Sie Ihren Kopierschutz dringenst überarbeiten. Weil er den Kunden zu sehr einschränkt.


----------



## SirVolkmar (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

- Ständige Online-Verbindung und 
 Ubisoft-Account zwingend
 - Verlieren Sie die Verbindung ins Internet, 
 pausiert das Spiel
 - Wenn der Service irgendwann offline gehen 
 sollte, wird ein Patch veröffentlicht, der das Spiel auch ohne 
 Online-Service laufen lässt.
*- Es werden keine Überwachungs-Tools auf
  Ihrem Rechner installiert*
  
 Wir sind doch nicht blöde,wer das glaubt ist nicht mehr zu retten.
 Schade wollte alle beide Spiele Kaufen aber so nicht.
 Ich lass mich nicht zwingen auf mein Spiele Rechner eine dauerhafte Internet herzustellen.
 Gruß


----------



## Thunder263 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Es wäre mir evt. auch anderen sicherlich schon ein bisschen damit geholfen wenn sich *das PC Games TEAM *hier einklinkt und die Wut der Spieler mal ungefiltert an Ubosoft weitergibt.
 Mit Sicherheit sorgt das für Aufsehen, sollen sie doch endlich mal hellhörig werden.
 Der Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl kann doch nicht zu verachten sein.


----------



## nenii (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

ubisoft ubisoft....

unterschätzt nicht die Warez - Szene 

die können alles knacken


----------



## shimmyrot (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Mit welchem Recht untersagen Publisher eigentlich den Weiterverkauf? Also was ist die offizielle Begründung. Mir fällt kein anderer Gebrauchsgegenstand ein, bei dem das der Fall wäre. Und Filme z.B. bleiben in ihrer "Grundsubstanz" bei Benutzung auch unversehrt.


----------



## Rushki (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Nur zur Info. Ubi_Annick ist weiblich!


----------



## Thunder263 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



Rushki schrieb:


> Nur zur Info. Ubi_Annick ist weiblich!


      ...und was hat das mit dem Thema zu tuen .... nüscht


----------



## ThomasNolte1968 (27. Januar 2010)

*Bedauernwert*

- Ständige Online-Verbindung und 
  Ubisoft-Account zwingend
 - Verlieren Sie die Verbindung ins Internet, 
  pausiert das Spiel

 Ich glaub bei Denen hakts jetzt ganz aus. Ich stand schon mal durch dieverse Umstände einen ganzen Monat lang ohne I-Net da.
 Das würde dann bedeuten das ich das Game in dieser Zeit nicht nutzen
 kann!? Das darf doch nicht war sein! Und wenn der Router oder das Modem
 mal nicht mehr will, muß man es SOFORT ersetzen, denn man kann ja ohne
 I-Net noch nicht einmal sein Game zocken (Krank!)!
 Das Spiel pausiert wenn die Verbindung verloren geht! Das ist ja absolut depremierend! Bei W-Lan kann das schon (auch häufiger) auftreten! Da ist man gerade mitten drin im Feeling und plötzlich pausiert das Game! NEIN! Darauf kann ich verzichten! Die haben echt einen Schaden! Sorry, aber anders verstehen die das wohl nicht!?

  - Wenn der Service irgendwann offline gehen 
  sollte, wird ein Patch veröffentlicht, der das Spiel auch ohne 
  Online-Service laufen lässt.

 Das hilft nur Denen, die so dumm waren so ein Spiel zu kaufen! So ein Spiel würde ich noch nicht einmal geschenkt annehmen!
 Und dann noch was anderes, die Verkaufzahlen sinken nicht wegen der Raubkopierer! Nein, nein! Wegen der Fehlgeschlagenen Games (meines erachtens). Wenn ich mir z.B. so ein mist wie Heroes 5 ansehe... das war ja kein vergleich zu H3 oder H4, das war eine schreckliche weiterführung! Ich glaub die sollten weniger von dem nehmen was sie nehmen!
 MfG


----------



## Blue_Ace (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



shimmyrot schrieb:


> Mit welchem Recht untersagen Publisher eigentlich den Weiterverkauf? Also was ist die offizielle Begründung. Mir fällt kein anderer Gebrauchsgegenstand ein, bei dem das der Fall wäre. Und Filme z.B. bleiben in ihrer "Grundsubstanz" bei Benutzung auch unversehrt.


 Auf Wikipedia gibt es einen Beitrag über Gebraucht-Software mit vergangenen Urteilen:  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gebraucht-Software


----------



## adrian32 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

ja recht haste heutzutage kannste sogut wie kein game weiterverkaufen da alle steam etc nutzen ! super !!! macht raubkopierer für schwächelnde umsätze verantwortlich ? ja und ich die alle für diese ganze steam , onlineaktivierungskacke usw !! is doch klar das viele lieber raubkopien ziehen ehe sich diesen steam softwaremist auf ihr system zu knallen .savegames gehören auf meinen pc und nicht online !!  danke herr guillemot ! sie haben soeben 1 käufer weniger für SH5 und siedler 7 ! ich werd definitiv nicht ganze zeit online gehen wenn ich mal ein game zocken will ! es werden immer mehr pc user verärgert und vergrault durch diesen ganzen kack !  ist so ! originalspiel check is ok aber alles andere is pure schikane und mehr und mehr kontrolle über die user ! man was waren das früher für gute zeiten da kauftest du ein game und es war komplett deinsund konntest es weiterverkaufen wenn du es nicht mehr wolltest tztz


----------



## Schalkmund (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



X3niC schrieb:


> Das gibts schon lange nennt sich steam und funktioniert einwandfrei


 Ja stimmt beim Steam kann man nur online Speichern und der Kopierschutz ist einwandfrei.


----------



## adrian32 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

und irgendwann knackts wieder einer und das dann ein haufen leute das illegal ziehn weil sie auf so nen mist (ganze zeit online sein etc )verzichten können is doch vorprogrammiert oder ?! und da klagt der herr noch über sinkende umsätze ? tztz solange spiele super sind und nen fairen preis haben werden auch viele kaufen ! im durchschnitt bezahlt man heutzutage doch 50 euro pro game sind ca 100 dm. früher hab ich max 80 dm bezahlt also sind die spiele im durchschnitt 20 dm teurer geworden ! da AvP3 zwar steam nutzt aber sonst auf so nen murks wie ganze zeit online verzichtet und ich das spiel hammer finde bin ich gewillt so eins zu kaufen ! da geb ich gern 72 euro für hunters edition aus ! aber Sh5 und siedler7 kommen mir definitiv nicht aufn pc ! nicht mal geschenkt und auch nicht für 50 euro oder wieviel die kosten !


----------



## Microwave (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Soetwas gabs doch schon in Unreal Tournament 3 oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## adrian32 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

@schalkmund steam kopierschutz einwandfrei ?!?!dann verrat mir mal wieso es im netz  L4D2 und MW2  gibt wo kein steam benötigt wird ! soviel zum nicht knacken von kopierschutzsystemen und perfektion !


----------



## Tarnsocke (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde hat das alles eigentlich nur einen Grund:
* - Ein Weiterverkauf des Spiels ist momentan nicht möglich*

  Da das ganze ja quasi Steam ist und jeder Depp mittlerweile weiss, dass auch Steam geknackt ist kann keiner sagen das es Kopierschutzmaßnahmen dient.
  Ich wünschte die würden mal versuchen einen KS zu programmieren der sich halt nicht mal eben so knacken lässt. Klar wird jeder softwareseitige Kopierschutz irgendwann geknackt. Je länger das aber dauert, desto höher liegen auch die Verkaufszahlen. Ich bin kein Programmierer, daher keine ahnung ob das überhaupt machbar ist.

  Das einzig (anzunehmende) sichere wäre wirklich streaming/cloud computing. Das setzt jedoch a) eine permanente und wie ich meine b) eine gute (schnelle) Internetanbindung vorraus. a) ist zumindest für mich inakzeptabel und b) noch lang net verbreitet.


----------



## ferrari2k (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



DeadBody666 schrieb:


> Wenn der Service irgendwann offline gehen sollte, wird ein Patch
> veröffentlicht, der das Spiel auch ohne Online-Service laufen lässt.
> 
> 
> Das macht die ganze Diskussion schon hinfällig! Wenn es wirklich die Möglichkeit für einen Patch geben sollte ist es für Cracker auch möglich den Crack/Patch schon vorher zu schreiben!!!


   Wer soll denn den Patch schreiben und wo soll der gehostet werden, wenn kein Geld mehr da ist? Programmierer arbeiten nicht für lau und Server kosten auch...


----------



## ferrari2k (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ketchup33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DaStash schrieb:
> ...


   Tjoa, und was hab ich als zahlender (!) Kunde damit zu tun? Richtig, nichts.
 Warum also soll ich dafür ständig Knüppel zwischen die Beine geschmissen bekommen, für was ich nichts kann?
 Einbussen durch Raubkopien, schön und gut, aber das darf doch nicht auf dem Rücken der ehrlichen Kunden ausgetragen werden. Wenn der zahlende Kunde mehr Nachteile hat als ein Raubkopierer fühlen sich die meisten hier zu Recht verarscht.


----------



## Verganon (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

@ferrari2k: was soll man sonst tun. jeden permanent im Internet aktiv überwachen, damit er sich jaaah nicht auf eine Tauschbörse traut? das wäre wohl ein viel größeres Übel, dann sind wir wieder beim Thema Generalverdacht.

Ich finde diese Kopierschutz-Idee jetzt auch sehr gut. jedenfalls seit ich weiß: "Wenn der Service irgendwann offline gehen sollte, wird ein Patch veröffentlicht, der das Spiel auch ohne Online-Service laufen lässt."

Internet-Anbindung hab ich inzwischen auch dauerhafte und das ich es nicht verkaufen kann, stört mich herzlich wenig, ich bin Sammler (und gehe deshalb lieber in einen laden, als auf Steam). Die Gewährleistung, später dennoch weiterspielen zu können, finde ich doch nen guten Schritt. Und solange nachweißlich nicht mehr von mir gezogen wird, als Speicherstände und evtl. Archivements (die mir eh an den 4 Buchstaben vorbeigehen), kann ich damit leben, bei mehr wäre ich auch deutlich kritischer.


----------



## MahabHabib (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Hi zusammen 

Zum Glück habe ich diesen Artikel jetzt gelesen. Meine Vorbestellung von Silent Hunter 5 habe ich wieder storniert. Ich habe mir nach dem GTA 4 Desaster geschworen, mich nie wieder von einer Firma so gängeln zu lassen und dass es auch anders geht hat Dragon Age Origins bewiesen. 

Zwar schade um die Simulation aber warum soll ich mich dafür bestrafen lassen wenn andere eine Raubkopie ziehen. Bei dem Arcadeschrott den manche Firmen abliefern, wundert es mich nicht wenn keiner kaufen möchte. Qualität ist halt Geld werd. Schrott nicht. 

Ubisoft, meiner Meinung nach seid ihr auf dem totalen Holzweg! 

Gruß


----------



## Raptor (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



Homeboy25 schrieb:


> Dann müssen die Spiele billiger werden, weil der Verlust zu hoch ist.
> Wenn ich die Lust an einem Spiel verliere, es nicht mehr brauche oder es durchgezoggt habe, dann verliere ich meine kompletten 50,- euro durchschnittspreis.
> 
> ...
> ...


 Es wird gewiß nicht billiger, denn die Savegames müssen auf irgendeinem Server im Netz gespeicher werden und das wird kosten und dass nicht zu wenig, denn hinzu kommen noch Backup und evtl. Notfallserver etc.. Je nach Spiel ist heut ein Savegame bis zu 20MB oder größer, davon wird jeder Nutzer mehrere haben, sagen wir einfach mal 10 dann haben wir schon pro User 200MB. Gehen wir mal bei einem Blockbuster von einer Millionen Spieler aus. Wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe sind das dann gerundet 190,74 Terrabyte die im Netz gehostet werden müssen. Weil aber noch minimum das Backup mitgerechnet werden muss sind wir schon bei 381,48 Terrabyte für nur ein Blockbuster Spiel. Bei mehreren Spielen sind wir dann schnell in ganz schön heftigen Dimensionen (was kommt eigentlich Terrabyte?)! Und jeder Megabyte in Rechenzentren, die hier gebraucht werden, ist schweineteuer, also wird das nichts mit billiger. Sollte Ubisoft anders speichern wollen müssen sie Abstriche machen die zu negativer Presse bei totalausfällen führen. Das ganze System ist nicht durchdacht.


----------



## rohan123 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Es wird sicher genug geben, die trotzdem diese Speiele spielen werden. Bei GTA 4 dachte ich mir auch, wahnsinn, wie viele das trotzdem spielen. Ich gehöre mittlerweile auch dazu. aber deshalb, weil man offline spielen dann.

Ständige Onlinepräsenz ist aber für mich nicht akzeptabel. Es ist das Recht der Spielefirmen, auf welche Art sie sich schützen wollen. Aber dann ist es auch mein Recht, auf diese Spiele zu verzichten.

Ich hätte gerne gewusst, wie Assasins Creed weitergeht. Wenn dieses Spiel diese Technologie einsetzt, dann werde ich es nie erfahren. Und da wird es keiene Ausnahme geben - nicht wie bei GTA 4.

Schade drum. Aber bitte, jeder Publisher und Entwickler muss selbst entscheiden. Wie es sich weiternetwickeln wird sich ja zeigen.


----------



## nathra (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

 
 Ich finds toll wie mit so einem System diejenigen belohnt werden die für das Spiel keinen Cent bezahlt haben. 
 Als Raubkopierer muß man sich nicht mit Online Aktivierungen rumschlagen.

 Bei GTA4 gabs doch auch sowas in der Richtung erst wenn man das Spiel registriert hat konnte man speichern.Die Saves lagen zwar auf dem eigenen PC ist aber ein ähnlicher Ansatz nur die von Ubi haben es weiter entwickelt.
 Wird aber auch nicht viel bringen die Cracker Gruppen (rasierklinge zb.) haben das in ein paar tagen umgangen.
 Also ist es mal wieder ein System das diejenigen behindert die sich das Spiel gekauft haben.
 Den andern die sichs runterladen kann es egal sein.  
 Verkehrte Welt


----------



## Pope (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Die Intension der Hersteller ist absolut nachvollziehbar. Allerdings wurde vergessen zu berücksichtigen, dass durch die dusselige Umsetzung von Kopierschutzmechnismen nicht wenige ehrliche Käuferschichten verloren gehen, die ggf. reihenweise das Lager wechseln und nun erst recht Raubkopierer werden. Die Spiele, die man haben möchte gibt es dann ohne jegliche Gängeleien und dann auch noch kostenlos. Da fällt die Wahl wirklich nicht mehr schwer. DRM taugt nachweislich nichts als Kopierschutz. Das die Hersteller das immer noch nicht verstanden haben, macht mich aber gar nicht so stutzig. Scheinbar liegt das Hauptaugenmerk der Hersteller tatsächlich auf der Stratgie, künftig mehr digital bzw. mit digitaler Zwangsanbindung zu verkaufen. Das wird von der Industrie langfristig wohl als einträglicher bewertet. Und so lange es ausreichend Leute gibt, die aus Unwissenheit oder Gleichgültigkeit mit DRM verseuchte Spiele kaufen, wird DRM auch durchgedrückt.
 Ich weigere mich bislang einfach das Lager zu wechseln, denn wenn ich etwas leiste, möchte ich auch mein Geld dafür haben. In Zeiten, wo neue Spiele fast nur noch mit Gängeleien für den Käufer verbunden sind, fällt es jedoch immer schwerer standhaft zu bleiben und seine Prinzipien zu pflegen.


----------



## ferrari2k (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



Verganon schrieb:


> @ferrari2k: was soll man sonst tun. jeden permanent im Internet aktiv überwachen, damit er sich jaaah nicht auf eine Tauschbörse traut? das wäre wohl ein viel größeres Übel, dann sind wir wieder beim Thema Generalverdacht.
> 
> Ich finde diese Kopierschutz-Idee jetzt auch sehr gut. jedenfalls seit ich weiß: "Wenn der Service irgendwann offline gehen sollte, wird ein Patch veröffentlicht, der das Spiel auch ohne Online-Service laufen lässt."
> 
> Internet-Anbindung hab ich inzwischen auch dauerhafte und das ich es nicht verkaufen kann, stört mich herzlich wenig, ich bin Sammler (und gehe deshalb lieber in einen laden, als auf Steam). Die Gewährleistung, später dennoch weiterspielen zu können, finde ich doch nen guten Schritt. Und solange nachweißlich nicht mehr von mir gezogen wird, als Speicherstände und evtl. Archivements (die mir eh an den 4 Buchstaben vorbeigehen), kann ich damit leben, bei mehr wäre ich auch deutlich kritischer.


 Tjoa, da zitier ich mich doch am liebsten mal selber:


> Wer soll denn den Patch schreiben und wo soll der gehostet werden, wenn kein Geld mehr da ist? Programmierer arbeiten nicht für lau und Server kosten auch...


 Und nochwas fällt mir ein:
 Wer garantiert dir, dass z.B. bei Erscheinen von Assassins Creed 3 die Server für AC2 nicht abgeschaltet werden?
 Wie der Publisher dieses Problem löst, ist nicht mein Problem, nur habe ich als Kunde die Entscheidung getroffen, diese Gängelei nicht mitzumachen.
 Ist ja schön, wenn du so dem Publisher hinterherrennst, aber jammer dann später nicht, wenn es NOCH mehr Dinge gibt, die einem zahlenden Kunden den Spielspaß versauen. Ich habe schon bei Onlineaktivierungen wie z.B. Steam meine Grenze gezogen, deine liegt halt deutlich später. Aber auch du wirst irgendwann einem Kopierschutz ausgesetzt sein, wo du sagst, die spinnen doch.
 Und nochwas: was bringt dir als Sammler eine Sammlung, von denen du nicht alle Spiele spielen kannst? Ich kann alles noch zocken, was ich hier zu Hause hab, und die Spiele sind bis zu 15 Jahre alt. Ich weiß, ist nicht so viel im Vergleich zu anderen, aber sieh es mal so: die Entwicklerstudios gibts heute bestimmt nicht mehr, wenns zu Grand Prix 1 schon eine Onlineaktivierung gegeben hätte, dann wäre die CD jetzt ne tolle Frisbee oder ein Untersetzter, mehr nicht. Würd ich ziemlich kacke finden


----------



## Thunder263 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Auf lange Dauer gesehen... ganz ehrlich ich weiß nicht wie kurzsichtig die Eintwickler des neuen Kopierschutzes sind aber meines erachtens nach haben dort welche nur "von der Wand bis zur Tapete gedacht"

Nur mal laut gedacht wie es 





> Raptor - 27.01.2010 20:43


 leicht übertrieben dargestellt hat....aber es ist nicht so unrealistisch  





> Es wird gewiß nicht billiger, denn die Savegames müssen auf irgendeinem Server im Netz gespeicher werden und das wird kosten und dass nicht zu wenig, denn hinzu kommen noch Backup und evtl. Notfallserver etc.. Je nach Spiel ist heut ein Savegame bis zu 20MB oder größer, davon wird jeder Nutzer mehrere haben, sagen wir einfach mal 10 dann haben wir schon pro User 200MB. Gehen wir mal bei einem Blockbuster von einer Millionen Spieler aus. Wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe sind das dann gerundet 190,74 Terrabyte die im Netz gehostet werden müssen. Weil aber noch minimum das Backup mitgerechnet werden muss sind wir schon bei 381,48 Terrabyte für nur ein Blockbuster Spiel. Bei mehreren Spielen sind wir dann schnell in ganz schön heftigen Dimensionen (was kommt eigentlich Terrabyte?)! Und jeder Megabyte in Rechenzentren, die hier gebraucht werden, ist schweineteuer, also wird das nichts mit billiger. Sollte Ubisoft anders speichern wollen müssen sie Abstriche machen die zu negativer Presse bei totalausfällen führen. Das ganze System ist nicht durchdacht.


----------



## cHarLiE-manSOn (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Ich glaub ja, dass dieses DRM-System nicht nur die Zahl der Raubkopien drastisch drückt. 
So ein Bullshit!


----------



## REAL-XD (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - Raubkopierer: Ubisoft will mit neuem Programm gegen PC-Piraterie vorgehen*

Schade, schade. Zumal ich die Entwickler absolut verstehen kann. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man eher gegen die Kopierer ansich vorgehen. Die Strafmaß muss neu und härter geregelt werden.Da sollte man bei einer Mindeststrafe von 10.000 EUR beginnen. Von Freiheitsstrafen bin ich in diesem Fall kein Fan, da so ein Trottel dann auch noch auf Kosten der Steuerzahler Wasser und Brot gestellt bekommt. Dann besser in soziale Arbeitsdienste stecken, Straßen kehren usw., inkl. einem netten T-Shirt, auf welchem zu lesen steht: "Ich habe gestohlen."
Dann sind Erstfälle zu schaffen. Es muss aus jeder Gesellschaftsschicht ein Kopierer in der Öffentlichkeit blosgestellt werden. Die Fälle müssen landesweit im TV in den Nachrichten zu sehen sein, in der Zeitung, überall. Die Strafen sind selbstverständlich ohne Bewährung durchzuziehen. Wenn Sie einen Millionär erwischen, dann muss natürlich das Strafmaß dementsprechend höher ausfallen.
Fakt ist: Raubkopieren muss wehtun. Zum einen am Geldbeutel, zum anderen an der Ehre. Und es muss eine solche Blossstellung wie ein Damoklesschwert über dem potentiellen RK hängen. Diese Trottel werden es sich zweimal überlegen, und letztendlich bleiben dann nur noch die, die den Nervenkitzel brauchen, ob man gerade SIE erwischt.

DANN, erst dann muss ein Publisher ernsthaft darüber nachdenken, die ganzen nervigen Mechanismen einzustellen. Denn dann tut das Gesetz, wozu es da ist: Es verhindert den illegalen Akt.


----------



## VigarLunaris (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Einfache Sache .... es wird wieder aufstand geben.

 Bei uns in der Region haben wir DSL / Flat und Co. es gibt aber viele Ortschaften im Umfeld OHNE Flat und DSL. Keiner der Anbieter offeriert dort einen fixen Tarif - Kundschaft adê oder eben halt diskussion en masse.

 Der Copy Schutz baut auf einen Server + Spielstandspeicherung + Onlineverbindung. Selbiges z. B. hat man Ansatzweise in Steam. Client muss installiert sein, es wird Key und Co. geprüft. Reaktion der RB-Szene - wir schreiben einen lokalen Steam. Gesagt getan und es war wieder ausgehebelt.

 Selbiges wird auch hier wieder passieren und es wird wahrscheinlich schneller kommen als es allen beteiligten Lieb sein dürfte.

 Ich sage ja bsi heute noch das vernüftige Qualität, zu angemessenen Preisen der beste RB-Schutz ist den man sich wünschen kann. Jedoch Spiele mit max. 10 oder 20 Stunden für 50 Euro - 80 Euro anzubieten rechtfertigt dies natürlich nicht.

 Der Königsweg ist noch nicht gefunden worden OBWOHL schon so oft beschrieben, nur werde ich das Thema nicht an dieser Stelle weiter erläutern. 
 ---

 Insbesondere zum Vorredner : Bedenke das man vor 2 Jahren schon ein RB-Kopierer war wenn man SEINE! eigenen erworbenen CDs in MP3 umgewandelt hat und diese NUR zum eigenen Zweck auf dem eigenen PC abgelegt hat. Einfach halt das CD-Laufwerk freihalten.

 Bevor man über anderes Strafsmaß spricht sollte man zuallerst mal auf einen Europaweite, am besten sogar Weltweite, handhabe und Rechtsprechung kommen. Dann kann man auch wirklich mal was unternehmen.

 Copy Protections sind inzwischen der Hohn und ich führe immer wieder gerne das Beispiel von Witcher oder Legend an. Mit Copy Protection waren diese Spiele auf meinen PC kaum spielbar und verursachten häufige Abstürze. Erst nach einsatz einen NO-CD Cracks konnte ich meine legal erworbene Software auch endlich nutzen.

 Alles in allem packt man sich bei sowas an den Schädel und kann über diese Kundenverprellung nur noch müde lächeln, die bei mir dazu geführt habe das ich seitdem keinerlei offline Spiele mehr erworben habe sondern ausschließlich nur noch MMO Spiele betreibe.

 Da habe ich wenigstens eine relative Garantie das es auch funktionier, da ansonsten keine Zahlungen mehr von mir geleistet werden.


----------



## OneEyed (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



nathra schrieb:


> Ich finds toll wie mit so einem System diejenigen belohnt werden die für das Spiel keinen Cent bezahlt haben.
> Als Raubkopierer muß man sich nicht mit Online Aktivierungen rumschlagen.
> 
> Bei GTA4 gabs doch auch sowas in der Richtung erst wenn man das Spiel registriert hat konnte man speichern.Die Saves lagen zwar auf dem eigenen PC ist aber ein ähnlicher Ansatz nur die von Ubi haben es weiter entwickelt.
> ...


 Genau das ist halt das Dumme. Noch dazu kommt, dass die Raubkopien oft schon vor der eigentlichen VÖ im Netz stehen.

 Man kommt sich als zahlender Kunde halt schon irgendwie verarscht vor, wenn man mit Sicherheitsmechaniken penetriert wird, die einem teils sogar das spielen verweigern, während der Raubkopierer von Nebenan davon nichtmal was mitbekommt.


----------



## Hunty (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - Raubkopierer: Ubisoft will mit neuem Programm gegen PC-Piraterie vorgehen*

Das wird ein Spaß, ich habe jetzt schon keinen Nerv mehr mir Spiele mit solchen Schutzsystemen zu kaufen, da verzichte ich lieber ganz auf solche Spiele.

Ich kann die Publisher einerseits verstehen, Ihnen geht viel Geld abhanden, aber die heutigen Preise für Spiele sind horrend, im Vergleich zum Wiederspielwert, aber ich habe keine Lust mich den Zwängen der Publisher zu unterwerfen.

Wenn ich da nur an GTA 4 denke, ich habe damals gekotzt, als ich es installieren wollte. Die ganzen neuen Systeme werden eh alle irgendwie umgangen von den entsprechneden Leuten, aber das merken die Publisher halt nicht und verärgern die zahlende Kundschaft, da gehen viele auf die Barrikaden und verweigern sich neuen Spielen oder treiben die Leute erst recht zu Raubkopien.

Inzwischen warte ich lieber ein paar Monate auf ein Spiel und zahle weniger, weil ich mir dann nicht mehr die Haare raufe, weil ich 50€ für ein Spiel geleistet habe, was mich an den Rand des Wahnsinns treibt, nur im es überhaupt starten zu können.

Es gibts sicher nicht die perfekte Lösung, aber ich habe keine Lust mich einem Online-Registrierungszwang, max. Installationen oder sonst was zu unterwerfen, nur damit die Publisher denken können, sie kriegen Raubkopien so aus der Welt.


----------



## ferrari2k (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - Raubkopierer: Ubisoft will mit neuem Programm gegen PC-Piraterie vorgehen*



REAL-XD schrieb:


> Schade, schade. Zumal ich die Entwickler absolut verstehen kann. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man eher gegen die Kopierer ansich vorgehen. Die Strafmaß muss neu und härter geregelt werden.Da sollte man bei einer Mindeststrafe von 10.000 EUR beginnen. Von Freiheitsstrafen bin ich in diesem Fall kein Fan, da so ein Trottel dann auch noch auf Kosten der Steuerzahler Wasser und Brot gestellt bekommt. Dann besser in soziale Arbeitsdienste stecken, Straßen kehren usw., inkl. einem netten T-Shirt, auf welchem zu lesen steht: "Ich habe gestohlen."
> Dann sind Erstfälle zu schaffen. Es muss aus jeder Gesellschaftsschicht ein Kopierer in der Öffentlichkeit blosgestellt werden. Die Fälle müssen landesweit im TV in den Nachrichten zu sehen sein, in der Zeitung, überall. Die Strafen sind selbstverständlich ohne Bewährung durchzuziehen. Wenn Sie einen Millionär erwischen, dann muss natürlich das Strafmaß dementsprechend höher ausfallen.
> Fakt ist: Raubkopieren muss wehtun. Zum einen am Geldbeutel, zum anderen an der Ehre. Und es muss eine solche Blossstellung wie ein Damoklesschwert über dem potentiellen RK hängen. Diese Trottel werden es sich zweimal überlegen, und letztendlich bleiben dann nur noch die, die den Nervenkitzel brauchen, ob man gerade SIE erwischt.
> 
> DANN, erst dann muss ein Publisher ernsthaft darüber nachdenken, die ganzen nervigen Mechanismen einzustellen. Denn dann tut das Gesetz, wozu es da ist: Es verhindert den illegalen Akt.


 Du willst Leute 10.000€ blechen lassen, weil sie sich einen Artikel für 20-50€ kopieren? Grundsatz der Verhältnismäßigkeit der Mittel?
 Punkt "gestohlen", eine unlizenzierte Kopie ist kein Diebstahl. Bei einem Diebstahl wird etwas weggenommen, von einem Ort zum anderen. Bei einer Kopie nicht, sagt ja schon das Wort "Kopie".
 Weiß zwar nicht, warum du da so dermaßen überzogen reagieren wirst, nur denke ich dass du damit einen Großteil der Bevölkerung kriminalisieren wirst. Und die Publisher werden mit Sicherheit weiter jammern und mehr Gründe finden, warum keiner ihre Produkte kauft. Nur bei sich selbst fangen sie bestimmt nicht an zu suchen.
 Ach ja, ich kaufe meine Spiele im Original, nur in den letzten Jahren immer weniger und nochmal weniger zum Vollpreis. Meine letzten Vollpreisspiele waren NfS Shift, Half Life EP:2 (gut, 2/3 Preis, kost ja nur 30€ bei Erscheinen) und Unreal 2. Dazwischen kam einfach nichts wofür es sich für mich gelohnt hätte, 45€ auszugeben.


----------



## DeadBody666 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> DeadBody666 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn der Service irgendwann offline gehen sollte, wird ein Patch
> ...


 Bei Crackern geht es nicht ums Geld, sondern um den Namen der Crew und die Leistung wer den KS knackt!


----------



## crusader1 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Ich könnte mir das Spiel garnicht kaufen weil meine Internetleitung öfter mal kurz den Geist aufgibt. Ein Kunde weniger.


----------



## DentonJC (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - Raubkopierer: Ubisoft will mit neuem Programm gegen PC-Piraterie vorgehen*



REAL-XD schrieb:


> Schade, schade. Zumal ich die Entwickler absolut verstehen kann. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man eher gegen die Kopierer ansich vorgehen. Die Strafmaß muss neu und härter geregelt werden.Da sollte man bei einer Mindeststrafe von 10.000 EUR beginnen. Von Freiheitsstrafen bin ich in diesem Fall kein Fan, da so ein Trottel dann auch noch auf Kosten der Steuerzahler Wasser und Brot gestellt bekommt. Dann besser in soziale Arbeitsdienste stecken, Straßen kehren usw., inkl. einem netten T-Shirt, auf welchem zu lesen steht: "Ich habe gestohlen."
> Dann sind Erstfälle zu schaffen. Es muss aus jeder Gesellschaftsschicht ein Kopierer in der Öffentlichkeit blosgestellt werden. Die Fälle müssen landesweit im TV in den Nachrichten zu sehen sein, in der Zeitung, überall. Die Strafen sind selbstverständlich ohne Bewährung durchzuziehen. Wenn Sie einen Millionär erwischen, dann muss natürlich das Strafmaß dementsprechend höher ausfallen.
> Fakt ist: Raubkopieren muss wehtun. Zum einen am Geldbeutel, zum anderen an der Ehre. Und es muss eine solche Blossstellung wie ein Damoklesschwert über dem potentiellen RK hängen. Diese Trottel werden es sich zweimal überlegen, und letztendlich bleiben dann nur noch die, die den Nervenkitzel brauchen, ob man gerade SIE erwischt.
> 
> DANN, erst dann muss ein Publisher ernsthaft darüber nachdenken, die ganzen nervigen Mechanismen einzustellen. Denn dann tut das Gesetz, wozu es da ist: Es verhindert den illegalen Akt.


 Also mir ist schon klar, dass Dein Beitrag überspitzt formuliert ist und einen Punkt deutlich machen wollte, daher gehe ich nicht im einzelnen darauf ein, aber das Kopieren an sich ist als einzelne Tat schon ein geringes Vergehen und das Vorgehen dagegen muss auch verhältnismäßig sein.

 Viel wichtiger wäre das Vorgehen gegen jene, die die Kopien verbreiten. Zuxxez hat doch damals die Uploader ihrer Spiele abgemahnt und das verwendete Verfahren den Uploader ausfindig zu machen, wurde von einem Pariser Gericht bestätigt. Wie das die Verbreitung von Kopien beeinflusst hat, weiss ich zwar nicht, aber da dieser Weg rechtlich funktioniert hat und auch zu Strafen von Verbreitern von Kopien geführt hat, sollte nach diesem Vorbild verstärkt auch von anderen Publishern vorgegangen werden, somit hätte ein solch aktiver Raubkopierer auch Konsequenzen für sein Handeln zu fürchten.


----------



## DentonJC (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



DeadBody666 schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DeadBody666 schrieb:
> ...


 Dieses Märchen glaube ich heute keinem Cracker mehr!  

 Aber eigentlich wurde hier über die Lösung des Urhebers gesprochen und bitte, man wird wohl davon ausgehen können, dass wenn der Hersteller daran gedacht hat irgendwann Offline gehen zu müssen, dann ist ein entsprechender Patch bereits Teil des fertigen Kopierschutzes bevor man ihn veröffentlicht.


----------



## ferrari2k (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*



DeadBody666 schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DeadBody666 schrieb:
> ...


   Naja, hier ging es mir aber um den Publisher an sich, kann ja nicht sein, dass man als zahlender Kunde auf die Crackergemeinde angewiesen ist, sein Produkt nutzen zu können. Dann kann ich mir das auch gleich saugen, wozu dann noch kaufen?


----------



## Thunder263 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Sagt bloß Ubischrott will ihren hässlichen Kopierschutz auch noch dem Addon von Anno 1404 einimpfen ??? ... die Rauchen doch jetzt ganz schlechte Bahndammauslese.... Ersticken und Pleite gehn sollen sie an ihrem Rotz !!!


----------



## datranquil (19. Februar 2010)

Das nenne ich mal einen Klopper. Damit hat UBI Soft definitiv den Bogen überspannt. "Immer online sein um spielen zu können". Das geht nicht immer. Ich nehme mein Notebook auch mal gern am Wochenende mit ins Büro um mal ein kleines Spielchen zu wagen. Da kann ich nicht einfach so ins Internet. 

 Die werden immer Dreister und der ehrliche Kunde schaut in die Röhre.

 Beispiel: Splinter Cell - Pandora Tomorrow, Original DVD mit dazu gehörigen Kopierschutz.
 Kürzlich dachte ich mir, ach, spiels mal wieder. Habe aber mittlerweile kein XP mehr sondern ein Vista Rechner. Trotz aller Updates verweigert der Spielestart. Was könnte es sein? Sollte es wirklich am Kopierschutz liegen?
 Testweise einfach mal ne Crack gesucht und siehe da: Works like a charm. Danke!


----------



## baiR (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Onlineaktivierung war ja schon schlimm aber da habe ich es nicht für nötig gehalten ein Spiel zu beukottieren aber das íst wirklich eine Freschheit.
  Ich rate nur jeden PC-User der ebenfalls eine Xbox 360 besitzt, die PC-Version links liegen zu lassen und sich die Xbox 360-Fassung zu kaufen. Wenn man keine Xbox 360 besitzt und auf das Spiel nicht verzichten will den würde ich raten dass Spiel anderweitig zu besorgen.
  Ich hoffe dass sich diese Endscheidung auf die Verkaufszahlen auswirkt aber es wird sich sowieso wieder jeder kaufen, gerade die die sagen dass Spiel zu boykottieren.

  Ich bin so froh mir das Spiel kurz nach Release der Xbox 360 Fassung gekauft zu haben. Wenn das Spiel für beide Plattformen gleichzeitig herausgekommen wäre dann hätte ich mir zwar die PC-Fassung gekauft, wenn dieser Kopierschutz auch nicht gewesen wäre, (erstens billiger und zweitens bessere Grafik) denn ich konnte nicht mehr warten.
  Die Graifk der Xbox 360 Fassung ist auch nicht viel schelchter und die Weitsicht auf den PC ist auch nicht höher.
  Habe Assassins Creed 2 (Xbox 360) und AC1 (PC) mitteinander verglichen, auf den PC habe ich auf Full-HD Auflösung, vollen AA und der besten Grafikeinstellung gespielt.


----------



## LWHAbaddon (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Habe Anno eine Woche gezockt... dann war die Luft raus. 
Ich hoffe Ubisoft kann die neuen Spiele nicht verkaufen und geht insolvent. Das wäre ein gutes zeichen, für andere Spielehersteller, um zu sehen, wie man es nicht macht.


----------



## German_Ripper (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Traurig*

Ich werde einen Sch..ß tun und meine persönlichen Daten bei Ubisoft hinterlegen nur um AC2 auf dem PC zocken zu können. Das geht mit Sicherheit zu weit ...


----------



## Laton (19. Februar 2010)

"der Service irgendwann offline gehen sollte, wird ein Patch veröffentlicht, der das Spiel auch ohne Online-Service laufen lässt. "
 So lange braucht niemand zu warten, ich behaupte max. eine Woche nach Release wird es so einen  Patch geben - aber von anderen Experten.


----------



## Trancemaster (19. Februar 2010)

"- Spielstände werden auf den Ubisoft-Servern und auf Ihrem PC gespeichert
- Ständige Online-Verbindung und Ubisoft-Account zwingend
- Verlieren Sie die Verbindung ins Internet, pausiert das Spiel
- Wenn der Service irgendwann offline gehen sollte, wird ein Patch veröffentlicht, der das Spiel auch ohne Online-Service laufen lässt.
"

Hoah - DAS geht mir DEUTLICH zu weit.
Danke PCG für die nette Aufklärung - da wird der Absatz aber weiter schwächeln.


----------



## zocker10 (19. Februar 2010)

das ist richtig kacke was ist wenn du grad in nemn kampf bist und deine internetverbindung kackt ab. dann musste alles wieder von neu machen das sind richtige idioten jetzt bin ich echt am zweifeln ob ichs mir hol oder nicht


----------



## stockduck (19. Februar 2010)

Trancemaster schrieb:


> "- Spielstände werden auf den Ubisoft-Servern und auf Ihrem PC gespeichert
> - Ständige Online-Verbindung und Ubisoft-Account zwingend
> - Verlieren Sie die Verbindung ins Internet, pausiert das Spiel
> - Wenn der Service irgendwann offline gehen sollte, wird ein Patch veröffentlicht, der das Spiel auch ohne Online-Service laufen lässt.
> ...


 Richtig. Da ist ja Steam richtig harmlos.


----------



## Trancemaster (19. Februar 2010)

zocker10 schrieb:


> das ist richtig kacke was ist wenn du grad in nemn kampf bist und deine internetverbindung kackt ab. dann musste alles wieder von neu machen das sind richtige idioten jetzt bin ich echt am zweifeln ob ichs mir hol oder nicht


 Mir stellt sich die Frage nicht mehr. 
 Da stellt sich mir persönlich wieder die logische Frage, ob man sich das Ding kauft, oder eine Woche wartet, bis das Teil ohne diesen Aufwand spielbar ist..., wenn ich es denn "unbedingt" haben muss - aber dieses Theater werde ich mir nicht antun!


----------



## MaxPayne0021 (19. Februar 2010)

Wie blöd müssen die Verantwortlichen bei Ubi sein? EA`s DRM Versuche haben ja schon seltsame Früchte getragen, aber das geht nun deutlich zu weit.

 Hab noch nie ein Spiel wegen ner Onlineaktivierung boykottiert, aber das man jetzt gezwungen wird, permanent online zu sein, ist einfach nur lächerlich. Damit treibt man ja ehrliche Kunden in die Raubkopierer/Cracker Szene.

 Hatte mich echt auf AC2 gefreut aber für mich ist das Spiel jetzt gestorben. Aber Ubisoft kann ja dann trotzdem ruhigen Gewissens alles auf die Raubkopierer schieben... traurig.... wirklich traurig


----------



## Exar-K (19. Februar 2010)

Tut mir leid das so drastisch sagen zu müssen, aber Ubi Soft spinnt.
 Die können ihren Ramsch in Zukunft behalten.


----------



## AvalonAsh (19. Februar 2010)

Auha. Bisher hab ich über die ganze DRM Hysterie auf Spielerseite eher mit den Augen gerollt, aber Spielunterbrechung bei Verbindungsabbruch und dann auch noch zurück zum letzten Speicherpunkt!? Das ist dann doch zu viel des guten.
Onlineaktivierung hat mich nicht gestört, auch Steam gegenüber bin ich sehr aufgeschlossen. Beides fand ich vor allem dadurch gar nicht so negativ, dass man nicht ständig den Datenträger im Laufwerk haben muss. Ich spiel gern nach Lust und Laune verschiedene Titel und da find ichs jedesmal lästig erst die DVDs rauskramen zu müssen. Das war bei Steam und den Online-Aktivierten Sachen ja zum Glück meist nicht mehr nötig und spielerisch gab es dadurch auch keine Nachteile.

Aber das jetzt geht zu weit. Onlineverbindung nötig zum Abspeichern, hätte ich ja noch verstanden, wenn man den übermittelten Savepunkt dann auch auf anderen Rechnern nutzen kann. Aber das hier ist ja wohl das Paradebeispiel dafür, dass gecrackte Versionen tatsächlich auch im Spiel einen Vorteil haben werden, weil man keine Angst vor kurzen Verbindungsabbrüchen oder dem 24h disconnect bei Routern haben muss.

Zum Glück hat mich der Titel nach dem für mich eher enttäuschenden Teil 1 eh nicht so gereizt. Ohje, was haben die sich bei UBI dabei gedacht?

Das ist kein Schutz gegen Raubkopie sondern eine Aufforderung dazu.


----------



## Goldbaersche (19. Februar 2010)

Dann werden sie sehen, wie wenig Leute den Kopierschutz unterstützen, denn sie haben ja ihre komischen Ucisoft-Acc-Daten und die geschaetzten Verkaufszahlen. Sollten die Verkaufszahlen die Zahl der neuen Kontoerstellungen weit übersteigen, wissen se, das wird nix und lassens bestimmt bleiben


----------



## Trancemaster (19. Februar 2010)

AvalonAsh schrieb:


> Das ist kein Schutz gegen Raubkopie sondern eine Aufforderung dazu.


 Seh ich genauso. Mir diesem KS hat man jedwede Rechtfertigung die man auch nur ansatzweise braucht - so man sie braucht.


----------



## Aithir (19. Februar 2010)

Ubisoft möchte wohl weniger seine Software vor Piraten schützen, die kaufen ja ohnehin eher selten Spiele, sondern in das lustige und überaus lukrative Geschäft des Datenhandels einsteigen. Die permanente Verbindung kann für personalisierte Analysen der Spieler dienen und zur permanenten Überwachung der Spieler im Spiel, um sehr präzise billige Marktdaten zu sammeln und dann teuer zu verkaufen. 

Der Onlinezwang soll wohl auch dazu dienen, daß es Ubisoft leichter fällt DLCs und Downloadspiele an den Mann zu bringen und den Kunden zu zwingen sich Werbung anzutun. 

Ubisoft will den gläsernen User und keine Raubkopien verhindern.


----------



## RoxyYxor (19. Februar 2010)

Was is n das für ne beschissene Masche.
Internetpflicht hin oder her.
Doch das das Spiel nicht an genau der Stelle weiter geht an der die letzt Verbindung zum INternet bestand is schon ne Sauerrei.
Das hat ja nix mehr mit ner Pause zu tun.
Das is n unfreiwilliges Speichern und Laden.
Das geht echt zu weit.

Demnächst wird einem noch vorgeschrieben wann man spielen darf oder ob man nicht vorher noch den Müll runter bringen sollte ...


----------



## robby23 (19. Februar 2010)

Falsche Angaben ftW.
 Dann haben die halt die Daten von Mutu (23) ausm Kongo...
 Bin mal gespannt wie sie den mit Werbung zumüllen wollen.

 Persönliche Angaben wie Gebort und Datum sowie Name etc. zu verlangen ist schon dreist und hat nichts mehr mit Schutz vor Raubkopierern zu tun. Sich irgendwo mit nem Nickname zu registrieren ist eine Sache, aber dafür sein halbes Leben offenzulegen geht garnicht.

 Das ist das erste Mal, dass ich den Raubkopierern für erfolgreiches Cracken, die Daumen drücke.


----------



## ReBoot (19. Februar 2010)

Was für ein Bockmist. Die sollten einfach Steam nehmen, da brauchts zwar auch eine Internetverbindung, es macht aber nichts, wenn man das Kabel zieht.


----------



## RincewindChaos (19. Februar 2010)

ich hätte nie gedacht das ich das mal schreiben werde, aber.....

 LEUTE KOPIERT ES... es geht zu weit.... da ich den einser nicht mochte war auch der 2er für mich uninteressant, aber so was wie I AM ALI VE hät ich ubi schon abgekauft, aber wenn deselbe kopierschutz kommt ne danke....

 hab noch ne ps3 hier rumstehen, evtl kauf ich mir ac2 mal für nen 10er


----------



## fr33z1n1c3 (19. Februar 2010)

es ist doch echt schade, das so gute spiele mit einem immer beschisseneren kopierschutz versehen werden.
zum beispiel COD:MW2(steam), das selbe gilt für empire:total war.
und auch noch AC2
zum glück habe ichs mir für ps3 gekauft.


----------



## AMOEBlUS (19. Februar 2010)

Nein Danke Herr Güllemont


----------



## Ari32 (19. Februar 2010)

Nein, nicht kaufbar! Ich stelle doch meinen PC nicht permanent angreifbar für die gestörten Hacker auf dieser Welt. Und wenn mein Account geknackt wurde/wird, fühlt sich UBI bestimmt nicht verantwortlich. Nee, so NICHT!


----------



## movieaddict (19. Februar 2010)

immer mehr gründe bei immer mehr spielen auf konsole auszuweichen....


----------



## DerFox (19. Februar 2010)

Steam ist ja noch erträglich weil Offlinemodus aber was hier anrollt ist mal derb am Ziel vorbeigeschossen.
Ubi Titel sind ab jetzt auf meiner Blacklist - wenn überhaupt ein Spiel von der Bande dann ne Raubkopie... -,-


----------



## totman (19. Februar 2010)

DerFox schrieb:


> Steam ist ja noch erträglich weil Offlinemodus aber was hier anrollt ist mal derb am Ziel vorbeigeschossen.
> Ubi Titel sind ab jetzt auf meiner Blacklist - wenn überhaupt ein Spiel von der Bande dann ne Raubkopie... -,-


 Der Schutz ist mist, aber solche Aussagen kannst Du Dir hier sparen


----------



## maho1973 (19. Februar 2010)

Wen interessierts? - Eine drastische Abwertung sollte so etwas zur Folge haben!
Es ist wie bei einem fehlerfreien Aufsatz, der am Thema vorbei geschrieben worden ist: Obwohl der Inhalt stimmt, erhält man trotzdem eine 5.


----------



## DerFox (19. Februar 2010)

Sorry totman über meine Aussage aber was sich UBI erlaubt geht auf keine Kuhhaut.
2 Freunde von mir sind Landeier die haben kein DSL und UMTS gibts da auch nicht, sie zocken trotzdem gerne.
Das Problem ist das man mit ISDN bzw. Modem arm wird wenn man daueronline ist was bei den ganzen neuen UBI Titeln ja verlangt wird.


----------



## Blade_1 (19. Februar 2010)

Die Raubkopienzahl von konsolen sind nicht so hoch wie die von PC?  Wie geil ist das denn? 
Aber das ist ja noch nen Grund die PC Versionen von Spielen immer weiter nach hinten zu verschieben und irgendwann komplett auf deren Veröffentlichung zu verzichten. *hutzieh*


----------



## dohderbert (19. Februar 2010)

Als ich werde AC2 so nicht kaufen, dann warte ich halt ebend bis Offline-Patch in 1-2 Jahren rauskommt


----------



## AMOEBlUS (19. Februar 2010)

Die besten Kommentare hier finde ich ja die, welche empfehlen einfach die Konsolenversion zu kaufen. 
  Ja gehts noch ? Damit unterstützt man den Mist ja erst recht. Ein Boykott heisst Verzicht, sobald UBI draufsteht.
  Bringen wirds wohl nicht viel, aber ich habe schon lange nicht mehr so viele, - zu recht - erboste User gesehen wie seit dem bekanntwerden dieser "Massnahmen". Man kann nur hoffen das UBI ein Eînsehen hat und von dieser weltfremden Entscheidung wieder abkommt.


----------



## Timeris (19. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Für mich gibt es da eine ganz einfache Lösung:
 Ich werde keine ubisoft Spiele mehr kaufen...mein Geldbeutel wird mir da auch nicht böse sein.


----------



## hornboy (19. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

klingt ja sehr intressant das system. bin gespannt wielang es dauert bis es gecracked wird. aber wie ich die crack szene einschätze, wird das nur ein paar tage dauern^


----------



## rohan123 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Was soll das Gemecker? Anfangs hab ich mich ehrlich gesagt auch aufgeregt. Aber was soll`s wirklich, wenn man mal so nachdenkt? UBI wird den neuen Mechansimus sicherlich nicht wegen ein paar Foreinträge stoppen - die Entwicklungskosten nicht vergessen.

Und es werden zumidest genug das Game trotzdem spielen - genug jedenfalls um dieses System zu bestätigen.

Wie es weiter geht, wird die Zukunft zeigen.
Ich ärgere mich jedenfalls nicht mehr.
Werd`s aber trotzdem nicht spielen, zumidest nicht, bis es eine offizielle, legale Offlineschaltung gibt.


----------



## Natone (19. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Die glauben doch nicht ernsthaft, dass das nicht umgangen wird! LOL!
Die müssen bedenken das die Jungs aus den Releasegroups genauso Profis sind wie sie selbst!

Was hat man damals gejubelt bei STEAM! Der ultimative Kopierschutz! Und was ist! Die Spiele sind oft schon vor Steamrelease im Netz!


----------



## Bassti667 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein, draußen regnet es die Wirtschaftskrise und die zerballern ihr Dach mit ner Schrotflinte.


----------



## GameH (19. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Die Vergangenheit hat oft genug bewiesen, das alle ach so
  hoch gelobten Kopierschutzsysteme versagt haben, da wird der neue von Ubisoft
  auch keine Ausnahme machen.
   Wo ein Wille ist, da ist auch ein Weg. Ich würde es
  glatt für unmöglich halten ein 100 % sicheres System auf die Beine zu stellen.

  Vieleicht kommen die ganzen großen Entwickler auch mal auf diesen Gedanken und
  hören damit auf die ehrlichen Käufer zu strafen und begreifen das die, die kein Geld
  für das Spiel ausgeben wollen auch keines ausgeben und Lieber auf das Spiel
  verzichten. Ich kenne, leider, einige solche "Kunden" die lieber
  komplett auf das Spiel verzichten wenn sie dafür Geld ausgeben müssen und sei
  es noch so gut. Mit solchen genialen Kopierschutzsystemen kommen auch noch einige Spieler dazu die das Spiel wegen des Kopierschutzsystems nicht spielen/kaufen. 

  Naja es ist ja jedem selbst überlassen wie er seine potentielleKlientel vergrauelt.


----------



## heinz-otto (19. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Das Spiel hat mich ehrlich gesagt nicht interessiert. Aber ich dachte ja eigentlich die meisten Hersteller würden DRM jetzt lassen. Zumindest EA hat ja scheinbar ein wenig aus den Fehler der Vergangenheit gelernt (siehe Mass Effect 2). Aber das hier toppt alles da gewesene ja nochmal... mir fehlen die Worte. Was muss man sich als ehrlicher Käufer und PC-Spieler denn noch alles gefallen lassen. Ich glaube so langsam verliere ich die Lust an diesem Hobby.


----------



## baiR (19. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



heinz-otto schrieb:


> Das Spiel hat mich ehrlich gesagt nicht interessiert. Aber ich dachte ja eigentlich die meisten Hersteller würden DRM jetzt lassen. Zumindest EA hat ja scheinbar ein wenig aus den Fehler der Vergangenheit gelernt (siehe Mass Effect 2). Aber das hier toppt alles da gewesene ja nochmal... mir fehlen die Worte. Was muss man sich als ehrlicher Käufer und PC-Spieler denn noch alles gefallen lassen. Ich glaube so langsam verliere ich die Lust an diesem Hobby.


 Wo wir schon bei Mass Effect 2 sind, wie sind denn jetzt die Verkaufszahlen der PC-Version?
 Sind die besser als von ersten Teil?

 Wenn dem so ist dann zeigt es EA nämlich dass der Kopierschutz nichts bringt.


----------



## Crusader91 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Was soll man dazu sagen...
Sollen sie doch an ihrem DRM-Scheiß und den Kundendaten ersticken >.<
So ein Müll wird nicht gekauft, so toll das Spiel auch sein mag !


----------



## zerr (20. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

gut dass es in russischen torrenttrackern begabte cracker gibt


----------



## Rednose03 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Wenn die Herrschaften bei Ubisoft noch weniger Spiele verkaufen wollen - Bitte Sehr. 
Ich werde mich jedenfalls solchen Zwängennicht unterwerfen, zumal ich in einer Gegend wohne, die nicht mit DSL versorgt wird. 
Es scheint sich bei den Herstellern noch nicht herumgesprochen zu haben, dass man mit UMTS und ISDN nicht in der Lage ist endlose Datentransfers für Patches oder Zwangs-Online-Spiele zu übertragen. 
Außerdem gehören meine Daten mir, dann wird eben ein altes Rollenspiel herausgekramt.


----------



## RobertZ (21. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Sagen wir es doch mal so wie es ist: Wenn sich die PCG nicht zusammen mit anderen Spielezeitschriften auf die Erpressung "Gute Bewertungen für die Erlaubnis für ein Review/Test des Spieles"  AC2 eingelassen hätte, wäre es Ubisoft nicht so leicht gefallend, diesen "Raubkopierschutz" einführen zu können.

 Im übrigen geht es gar nicht um die Raubkopien, sondern um die gesunkenen Umsätze.
Zitat aus der Gamestar 03.2010, S.13: "Urheberrechtspauschale": 15 Euro pro verkauften Rechner "Diese Pauschale soll die Verluste der Rechteinhaber durch die legalen Privatkopien von Software abgelten."
Legale Privatkopien schaden also den Publishern? Wie soll das gehen?


----------



## The_Final (21. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



RobertZ schrieb:


> "Diese Pauschale soll die Verluste der Rechteinhaber durch die legalen Privatkopien von Software abgelten."
> Legale Privatkopien schaden also den Publishern? Wie soll das gehen?


  Indem du dir kein neues Medium kaufen musst, sollte das alte nicht mehr funktionsfähig sein, vermute ich.   
  Leider werden viele das Spiel trotz dieser Maßnahmen kaufen, die wirklich informierten Kunden dürften in der Unterzahl sein, während viele einfach nur das Game haben wollen, weil der Vorgänger gut war, Ubisoft aus ihrer Sicht bisher gute Spiele gemacht hat oder aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Und dann gibt es auch noch Leute, denen ohnehin kein Kopierschutz streng genug sein kann, Hauptsache die bösen Raubkopierer kommen nicht an das Spiel (was sie dennoch tun, meist früher als der ehrliche Kunde und ohne alle Gängelungsmaßnahmen).
  Bei der Bildunterschrift des ersten Bildes steht übrigens "Registr*ei*rungsprozess"


----------



## kaishakunin (22. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Edit Rabowke:
< Hinweis auf Release-Gruppen entfernt >
Muss sowas sein? Wenn du schon Dinge saugen willst, dann behalt es wenigstens für dich und posaune es nicht groß raus.

bevor der kopierschutz nicht geknackt ist, wird von mir KEIN ubi spiel mehr gekauft.
ich lasse mich ungern von einer hardcore-drm maßnahme gängeln und überwachen.
den ärger hatte ich letztens mit "rise-of-flight" vom entwickler neoqb - dort gibt es ebenfalls ein brutal restriktives drm schutzsystem, man MUSS online sein, ständig. die spielerfolge werden ebenfalls auf den neoqb servern gespeichert.

und just in der ersten begeisterungsphase des spiels fiel bei mir das komplette internet aus, über weihnachten und silvester lief der t-offline service nur sehr langsam und ich stand drei wochen ohne netz da.
das spiel war in der zeit nicht in gang zu bringen und für diese zeit wertlos.

in dem moment wo ein brauchbares und machbares umgehen des ubi-kopierschutzes machbar ist, DANN werde ich mir neue ubi-games kaufen. vorher werde ich einen teufel tun für ein derartiges zwangssystem geld auszugeben.

übrigens - auf druck des publishers aerosoft werden neoqb (rise of flight) diesen restriktiven kopierschutz zumindest in dieser harten form demnächst rauspatchen!
ist schon angekündigt und kommt  wohl mit dem nächstem update.

SO macht man das.

ebenso bohemia interactive - seit dem letzten patch von ArmA-2 brauch ich merkwürdigerweise keine dvd mehr im laufwerk um das game zu starten.

mit solche restriktiven systemen macht man sich keine freunde.
ich hoffe das ubi-soft das zu spüren bekommt.

oder ich übe mich in geduld und kauf die spiele wenn sie fertiggepatcht sind und der service eingestellt wurde offiziell ohne diesen kopierschutz - für 10 euro von der pyramide oder als beilage bei nem spielemagazin.

earth 2160 wollte ich mir eigentlich kaufen, aber als zuxxex diese abmahnwelle startete verzichtete ich lieber darauf und wartete bis es als heft-dvd verramscht wurde.

das sind so meine reaktionen auf solche aktionen.


----------



## fsm (22. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Bittebittebitte: Ich weiß, wie hart das ist - ich selbst freue mich riesig auf dieses Spiel. Aber: Jeder, der dieses Prinzip bescheuert findet: KAUFT ES NICHT! Wenigstens nicht gleich, wartet noch ein, zwei Monate. Wenn es so läuft wie bei Modern Warfare 2 und die ganzen Boykott-Gruppen das Spiel am Releasetag schon spielen, lacht Ubi doch nur. Wenn ihr wirklich etwas ändern wollt, dann sorgt dafür, dass sich das Spiel zum Starttermin oder in dne ersten Wochen so wenig wie nur möglich verkauft! Sagt das nicht nur, meckert nicht nur - steht auch mal dazu und tut es!


----------



## German_Ripper (22. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Schade Ubisoft. Ich würde demjenigen der diese Kopierschutzidee verbrochen hat, beglückwünschen..... dankt ihm schon mal für die bereits jetzt prognostizierten, geringen Absätze, womögliche GPOs und Restriktionen im Tätigkeitsfeld nach dem ersten UBI-Release mit neuem Kopierschutz...


----------



## einkaufswagen (22. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

...pfff *lach* per Patch wird das ganze also wieder aufgehoben, wenn der Server irgendwann abgeschaltet wird? Wetten das zum Release ein eben solcher Patch verfügbar sein wird - nur nennt der sich dann Crack ^^

Aber Hauptsache den Käufern wieder ein Ärgernis mehr bereitet...


----------



## Piedmon (22. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

DIe Frage ist ja eigentlich auch, ob sich der Support verbessert und die Lebensdauer eines Spiels verlängert.

Wenn ich kein ChaosTheory unter Windows 7/Vista spielen kann, weil der Kopierschutz nicht funktioniert, dann läuft definitiv etwas falsch.


----------



## DarthDevil (22. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

hoffentlich wachen die leute endlich auf und boykottieren diesen mist damit die endlich mal merken das sie zu weit gehen!


----------



## satchmo (22. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

No-go. Ohne mich. Keine Spiel mit diesem Kopierschutz wird mein Geld sehen. Dabei habe ich mich auf SH5 sehr gefreut. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob das Anno Add-on auch mit diesem Schutz kommt. Dann dürfte auch mein liebstes Aufbauspiel ausgesiedelt habe.

 Eigentlich müsst man die gesamte Firma boykottieren, bis sie sich auf die Bedeutung des Kunden rückbesinnen.

 Es nervt auch langsam, dass jeder schwächelnde Absatz an den Raubkopien liegen soll. Fehler in Firmenpolitik, Marketing, Qualität und Planung sind bei Publishern immer ausgeschlossen.

 Woran es auch immer liegen mag, dieser Kopierschutz kann von mir nicht unterstützt werden. Ich hoffe, dass das eine richtige Bruchlandung wird für Ubi.


----------



## nolleX (22. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Schade für AC 2 und Die Siedler...
Aber jetzt ist auch für mich die Schmerzgrenze erreicht.
Ubisoft kann seinen Müll gerne behalten, es gibt auch andere Quellen.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



			
				nolleX am 22.02.2010 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] es gibt auch andere Quellen.


Ich hoffe für dich das du damit nicht illegale Quellen meinst.   

Wo ist das Problem, wenn man mit dem KS hier nicht zufrieden ist, einfach zu verzichten? Dafür benötigt man keine "Quellen", sondern übt sich ganz einfach im Kaufverzicht.

Damit zeigst du dem Publisher recht deutlich, dass du ( = der Kunde ), mit so einem KS nicht einverstanden bist.


----------



## deadlyeye (22. Februar 2010)

*aw*

Ich würd mir ja wünschen, das sich mal keine Gruppe die Mühe macht, das Game zu cracken, die Leute es aber trotzdem im Regal liegen lassen. Dann hätte Ubi keine Chance die lausigen Verkaufszahlen auf die bösen Raubkopierer zu schieben und müsste mal über eigene Fehler, wie verkrüppelnde Kopierschutzmaßnahmen und mangelnde Qualität nachdenken. Aber dann wär sicher die Wirtschaftskrise dran schuld.

 Und zum obigen, ja Mass Effect 2 hat sich sehr gut verkauft, auch ich gehör zu den Leuten die den ersten Teil erst vor kurzem gekauft haben wegen drm-Boykotts. Hoffen wir mal das EA weiter die Schiene fährt und das Geld für den Kopierschutz lieber in die Entwicklung besserer Produkte steckt. Das Einzige was wirklich vor Raubkopien schützt ist Qualität.

 Zugegeben Ubi hat wenige Titel in der Planung die mich ansprechen, aber solange sie mich als Kunden mit solchen Drm-Maßnahmen gängeln verzichte ich auf ihre Produkte.


----------



## movieaddict (22. Februar 2010)

*aw*

da kann man nur hoffen das die vielbeschriene piraterie bei solchen titeln zeichen setzt. meaning: ich hoff das diese titel mindestens 10x so oft illegal geladen wie verkauft werden. um piraterie die luft aus den segeln zu nehmen muss man seine produkte dem ehrlichen kunden schmackhafter machen und net endgültig versalzen. welcher volltrottel kam den auf die idee mit diesem drm?


----------



## MrBigX (22. Februar 2010)

*aw*

Ich versteh nicht was daran beruhigend sein soll, dass das Programm rund um die Uhr versucht eine Verbindung herzustellen.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: aw*



			
				movieaddict am 22.02.2010 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> da kann man nur hoffen das die vielbeschriene piraterie bei solchen titeln zeichen setzt. meaning: ich hoff das diese titel mindestens 10x so oft illegal geladen wie verkauft werden. um piraterie die luft aus den segeln zu nehmen muss man seine produkte dem ehrlichen kunden schmackhafter machen und net endgültig versalzen. welcher volltrottel kam den auf die idee mit diesem drm?


Was ist das bitte für eine verquere Logik?  :-o


----------



## Angelus910 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: aw*

Ganz einfach: Ich werde keine Spiele mehr 
(auf allen Systmen die ich besitze - PS3 / PC / 
PSP) von der Firma Ubisoft kaufen und auch 
keine Filme die auf deren Spiele basieren 
ansehen. Auch diverse Gameloft Titel die eine 
Ubisoft Lizenz benutzen, werden auch nicht 
mehr auf dem iPhone gekauft. 
Es mag zwar ein paar gute Titel geben, aber es 
gibt genug andere auf diesem großen Markt!


----------



## MasterOhh (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: aw*



Rabowke schrieb:


> > da kann man nur hoffen das die vielbeschriene piraterie bei solchen titeln zeichen setzt. meaning: ich hoff das diese titel mindestens 10x so oft illegal geladen wie verkauft werden. um piraterie die luft aus den segeln zu nehmen muss man seine produkte dem ehrlichen kunden schmackhafter machen und net endgültig versalzen. welcher volltrottel kam den auf die idee mit diesem drm?
> 
> 
> Was ist das bitte für eine verquere Logik?  :-o


 
 Die Logik ist ganz einfach. Wenn Ubisoft glaubt mit solchen extremen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen die ehrlichen Kunden zu gängeln, muss dieser Firma gezeigt werden das 
 A: auch solche Maßnahmen nicht vor Piraterie schützen
 B: Kunden die sich dieses Spiel gern gekauft hätten aber sich mit diesen Daumenschrauben einfach nicht anfreunden wollen, auch ins Piratenlager wechseln weil das gecrackte Spiel am Ende sogar besser ist als das original. (kein Onlinezwang etc....)


----------



## Rabowke (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: aw*



			
				MasterOhh am 22.02.2010 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Logik ist ganz einfach. Wenn Ubisoft glaubt mit solchen extremen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen die ehrlichen Kunden zu gängeln, muss dieser Firma gezeigt werden das
> A: auch solche Maßnahmen nicht vor Piraterie schützen
> B: Kunden die sich dieses Spiel gern gekauft hätten aber sich mit diesen Daumenschrauben einfach nicht anfreunden wollen, auch ins Piratenlager wechseln weil das gecrackte Spiel am Ende sogar besser ist als das original. (kein Onlinezwang etc....)


... wie wärs einfach mit nicht kaufen? Im Regal stehen lassen und dort versauern lassen?
Meinst du / ihr wirklich, dass es ein Argument ist, wenn man das Spiel raubkopiert? Das animiert doch die Publisher noch mehr dazu, sich weitere & fiesere Maßnahmen auszudenken ... oder die Plattform PC eben ganz fallen zu lassen. Was bei Ubisoft und Siedler & Anno wohl schwer fallen wird, aber ein AC II wird sich auf Konsolen eh besser verkaufen als wie für den PC.

Weiter oben meinte schon einer, was ideal wär. Dass das Spiel nicht gecracked werden würde, nicht heruntergeladen wird & im Regel wie Blei liegen bleibt. Spätestens dann kann niemand die schwachen VKZ auf die Raubkopierer ummünzen.


----------



## LevArris1 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: aw*

- Ständige Online-Verbindung 
Verlieren Sie die Verbindung ins Internet, pausiert das Spiel

Eine grausige Vorstellung.

Ich sag nur eins: Kaufrückhaltung !
Anders haben wir keine Chance, das Ubisoft den Fehler spüren wird.

Unglaublich was sie sich einfallen lassen um den ehrlichen Käufer zu gängeln.

Ich kann diese Entwicklung überhaupt nicht verstehen.

Wenn sich dieses System durchsetzt, werden wir in Zukunft keinen Lan-Modus mehr haben.
Weil man ja eh permanent online sein muß.
Und nicht auf jeder Lanparty hat man Internet.


----------



## Odin333 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: aw*



MasterOhh schrieb:


> Rabowke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > > da kann man nur hoffen das die vielbeschriene piraterie bei solchen titeln zeichen setzt. meaning: ich hoff das diese titel mindestens 10x so oft illegal geladen wie verkauft werden. um piraterie die luft aus den segeln zu nehmen muss man seine produkte dem ehrlichen kunden schmackhafter machen und net endgültig versalzen. welcher volltrottel kam den auf die idee mit diesem drm?
> ...


 Genau das ist das Problem:

 Bei wem wirkt der Kopierschutz? - Bei dem, der das Spiel ehrlich erworben hat.
 Welchen Zweck erfüllt der Kopierschutz beim ehlichen Käufer? - Keinen.
 Wen stöhrt ein derartiger Kopierschutz und wen kostet er Nerven? - Dem ehrlichen Käufer.

 Bei wem wirkt der Kopierschutz nicht? - Bei den Raubkopierern.
 Welchen Zweck erfüllt der Kopierschutz beim Raubkopierer? - Keinen.
 Wen stöhrt ein derartiger Kopierschutz und wen kostet er Nerven? - Nicht dem Raubkopierer.

 Wenn es mal soweit kommt, dass ich mir eine illegale Kopie oder zumindest den Crack ziehen muss, um ungestört und ohne Probleme spielen zu können, dann sind die Verantwortlichen wohl eindeutig zu weit gegangen.
 Ich weiss z.B. dass ich mit Assassins Creed & Co garnicht erst kaufen brauche, denn länger als ne halbe Stunde kann ich aufgrund meiner W-Lan Verbindung (die zwar immer nur kurz aussetzt) nicht spielen, denn sobald die Verbindung wieder steht, gehts zurück zum letzten Checkpoint (Nervig?)

 Und wenn sich mein Provider mal wieder entscheidet alle zwei Tage am Abend garkein Internet anzubieten, dann passts ja eh.


----------



## CRIM50N (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: aw*

hahahaha, also da ist echt alles schief gegangen was schief gehen konnte ....

ich hab das spiel bei nem kumpel durchgespielt und das nicht mal gewollt, immer mal wieder 1-2 stunden gespielt, während ich auf die PC-Version gewartet habe .... SO LANGE hat das gedauert, bis es rauskam !!! (pardon rauskommen WIRD)

und dann sowas ? Nein danke, die PC-Version wird mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit, der flop des jahres ...., und ja ich meine 2010 nicht 2009 wo die konsolenversion schon lange erschienen war 

EPIC FAIL Ubisoft ...


----------



## Amanra (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: aw*

Ohne  mir alles durchzulesen - kann ich nur sagen, dass ich Spiele mit dauerhaften Online-Zwang weiterhin boykottieren werde. Hoffentlich wird Assassin C. 2  ein Riesen-Flop. Frechheit!


----------



## head2003 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: aw*

lol? AC2 setzt am letzten Checkpoint wieder ein? Also heisst das, im schlimmsten Fall quält man sich über eine schwierige Stelle und dann hat man grade Verbinungsprobleme und darf deswegen nochmal versuchen diese Stelle zu schaffen.. Wow.. das hebt den Spielspaß... Der "Raubkopierer" hat diese Probleme nicht. Allgemein läuft es so das sich für "Raubkopierer" nie etwas ändert, ausser dass er, wenns hoch kommt, mal länger auf nen Crack warten muß, wärend der ehrliche Spieler immer weiter vergrault wird.

Und wenn sich die Spiele dann nicht verkaufen (und ich rede hier nicht davon es herunterzuladen statt zu kaufen, sondern es komplett gar nicht erst zu organisieren, auf welche Art auch immer), dann sind die Raubkopierer wieder Schuld, von denen 90% warscheinlich gar nicht wissen wie das Spiel ohne Crack überhaupt aussehen würde


----------



## Worrel (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: aw*



Rabowke schrieb:


> > Die Logik ist ganz einfach. Wenn Ubisoft glaubt mit solchen extremen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen die ehrlichen Kunden zu gängeln, muss dieser Firma gezeigt werden daß
> > A: auch solche Maßnahmen nicht vor Piraterie schützen
> > B: Kunden die sich dieses Spiel gern gekauft hätten [...] ins Piratenlager wechseln...
> 
> ...


  So lobenswert und richtig die Aussage "Dann kauf halt nicht" ist, vermag ich die Logik von Masterooh durchaus nachzuvollziehen:

 Wenn der Titel nämlich nicht gekauft und auch nicht raubkopiert wird, dann kann man das auch als "das Spiel hat keine Interessenten bei den PC Spielern" deuten.

 Wenn allerdings eben massiv mehr Raubkopien von AC2 downgeloaded werden, dann lautet die Aussage: "Es besteht ein Interesse daran, das Spiel zu spielen, aber aus irgendeinen Grund greifen jetzt mehr Leute zur Raubkopie" und da der Aufschrei der Community zu diesem Thema nicht gerade unauffällig ist, dürfte sich in gegebenem Fall der Grund recht eindeutig zuordnen lassen.

 Nur zur Klarstellung: Das ist kein Aufruf zum Raubkopieren, sondern lediglich eine Betrachtung eines möglichen Szenarios.


----------



## LWHAbaddon (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: aw*

Zuhause habe ich eine absolut stabile Internetverbindung, die nur einmal pro Tag resettet wird. Kann mich an die letzte ungewollte Verbindungsunterbrechung nicht mehr erinnern.

Heisst das ich kaufe mir nun solche Spiele?
Nö


----------



## beyondstormwind (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: aw*

Ist denn wirklich noch niemanden aufgefallen, daß die Raubkopier-Problematik nur ein von UBI-Sof vorgeschobenes Thema darstellt? Die wissen doch ganz genau, daß sie das Problem Raubkopie damit nicht lösen ... hier geht es eher um Kundenbindung an die eigene Plattform (als Konkurrenz zu Steam), Kundenanalyse über Spielgewohnheiten -> bis zum 'gläsernen Kunden'. Außerdem wird versucht, langsam den Kunden auf ein 'Nur-Online-Produkt' zu gewöhnen, was dem Konzern erlaubt, den Gewinn weiter zu maximieren, da schön langsam die Vertriebswege und der Handel mit seiner Spanne wegfällt. Ein Thema also - viele Gesichter. Und mit der Raubkopierproblemaktik läßt sich sowas natürlich viel besser verkaufen. Mein Tipp wäre: UBI Soft soll sich aus dem PC-Bereich gänzlich entfernen und den Markt ambitionierten Spieleschmieden und Publishern überlassen, welche PC-Games für PC-Gamer produzieren und nicht nur in Marktanteilen kalkulieren und ehrliche wie leidenschaftliche Gamer 'missbrauchen'. Wenn schon auf den Konsolen die Verkäufe so gut laufen und auf dem PC der Umsatz sooooo stark einbricht - dann lasst es einfach! Aber scheinbar laufen die Verkäufe doch nicht soo schlecht, daß man darüber nachdenken würde ... ich pfeif' auf ein AC2 und auf alle anderen Produkte von UBI, Steam und Co, denn ich bin ein ehrlicher Kunde und ich will auch ein ehrliches Produkt ... und es geht doch (siehe Risen!)


----------



## Verner (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: aw*

den schrott können sie behalten. die sehen von mir kein geld...


----------



## nolleX (22. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Rabowke schrieb:


> > [...] es gibt auch andere Quellen.
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe für dich das du damit nicht illegale Quellen meinst.
> ...


 
 Und wenns nen Crack ist, der irgendwann nachm Release rauskommt, ich seh da kein Problem mit.
 Ich hab mir so viele (gute) Spiele gekauft, die es verdient haben, anstatt sie mir "anders" zu besorgen. Qualität muss belohnt werden und wurde es auch von mir.

 Aber wenn man dann so mit Füßen getreten wird = nix mit Kauf.
 Und wenn man es dennoch spielen möchte = andere Quellen. Und das kann natürlich auch ein Bekannter sein, der sich das Spiel zugelegt hat


----------



## cryer (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: aw*

Ah ja,zur Diskussion steht nun eine permanent nötige Internet-Verbindung, die beim Abbruch das Spiel sofort beendet und die Möglichkeit, dass ich nun nach Abbruch der Internet-Anbindung weiterspielen kann, nur um dann beim erneuten Spielstart zu bemerken, dass das Spiel mein Weiterkommen nach dem Verlust der Internet-Connection nicht akzeptiert?

 Super ubisoft, ihr habt es echt drauf. Man kann nur wünschen, dass AC 2 und alle Spiele mit diesem "phänomenalen Kopierschutz"  floppen und viele gekaufte Kopien zurück wandern, denn viele Spieler werden diese Art des "Kopierschutzes" sicherlich mal wieder übersehen, kaufen und zuhause genervt ihren PC verfluchen, bis sie bemerken: Läuft alles wie geplant.

 Wer 50 Euro bezahlt, der soll sein Spiel genießen können.

 Ich hasse es, wenn während meines Eintauchens in die Spielewelt plötzlich Warnfenster aufpoppen: Ihre Internet Verbindung wurde eben beendet, bitte warten Sie, bis ihr Internet wieder funktioniert. 
 Scheinbar haben die Entwickler solcher Gängeleien keine Ahnung, weshalb man ihre Spiele spielt? Nein, es geht nicht darum, dass ihr Hersteller unsere sauer verdiente Kohle bekommt. Es geht darum, dass ich als Gamer SPAß mit dem Produkt haben will. Und hier sind solche Mechanismen der falsche Weg, denn Spaß machen diese nicht.
 Wer ein Game ehrlich erwirbt, der hat ein Recht darauf, als "König Kunde" betrachtet und so behandelt zu werden. Aber durch diesen Kopierschutz wird man als Depp vom Dienst gekennzeichnet, der brav dafür löhnt, dass er zusätzlich eine Internet-Anbindung braucht, welche er auch selbst bezahlen darf. Vielleicht bietet ubisoft bald eine Internet-Verbindung im Bundle mit den Spielen an...


----------



## Elbart (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: aw*



> So werde das Spiel, solange Sie es nicht schließen, unendlich lange
> versuchen, wieder eine Verbindung zum Internet herzustellen.


 
 Da sind Kapazitätsprobleme in den ersten Tagen ja vorprogrammiert. Und die DDoS-Attacken der Scriptkiddies werden ihr übriges tun.


----------



## ssjthomas (22. Februar 2010)

*.*

War am überlegen wegen AC II, weil der 1. Teil mir eigentlich ganz gut gefallen hatte.

 Aber wo ich das jetzt gelesen habe... das ist ja richtig kundenunfreundlich, werde es mir definitiv nicht holen.

 Würd ich noch nicht mal geschenkt spielen wollen sowas...


----------



## Theclash1 (22. Februar 2010)

*.*

Möchte denn jemand seine Black Edition deshalb abbestellen? Ich hätt immer noch gern eine


----------



## lamora (22. Februar 2010)

*.*

Ich kaufs mir trotzdem!


----------



## German_Ripper (22. Februar 2010)

*.*

Ich sage nur Zwangstrennung Telekom. Da ist man dann im Spielfluss und plötzlich muss man wieder am letzten Wegpunkt anfangen... Nerv....


----------



## Gustav2008 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: .*

Spiel(e) einfach nicht kaufen wäre die beste Alternative um den Unmut als Kunde direkt bei den Publishern ankommen zu lassen. Nichts tut denen mehr weh als kein Geld zu verdienen 

 Ich bin mir sicher, wenn in den ersten 2 bis 3 Wochen kaum verkauft wird, wie schnell nicht ein Patch, der den Kopierschutz abstellt, angeboten würde


----------



## zocker10 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: .*

ich werde es mir auch ganz sicher nicht holen. die pc spieler sind wohl immer die gearschten. ich bin richtig entäuscht solange sie keinen patch rausbringen der das behebt kommt es mir nicht ins haus.


----------



## ThomasNolte1968 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: aw*



beyondstormwind schrieb:


> Ist denn wirklich noch niemanden aufgefallen, daß die Raubkopier-Problematik nur ein von UBI-Sof vorgeschobenes Thema darstellt? Die wissen doch ganz genau, daß sie das Problem Raubkopie damit nicht lösen ... hier geht es eher um Kundenbindung an die eigene Plattform (als Konkurrenz zu Steam), Kundenanalyse über Spielgewohnheiten -> bis zum 'gläsernen Kunden'. Außerdem wird versucht, langsam den Kunden auf ein 'Nur-Online-Produkt' zu gewöhnen, was dem Konzern erlaubt, den Gewinn weiter zu maximieren, da schön langsam die Vertriebswege und der Handel mit seiner Spanne wegfällt. Ein Thema also - viele Gesichter. Und mit der Raubkopierproblemaktik läßt sich sowas natürlich viel besser verkaufen. Mein Tipp wäre: UBI Soft soll sich aus dem PC-Bereich gänzlich entfernen und den Markt ambitionierten Spieleschmieden und Publishern überlassen, welche PC-Games für PC-Gamer produzieren und nicht nur in Marktanteilen kalkulieren und ehrliche wie leidenschaftliche Gamer 'missbrauchen'. Wenn schon auf den Konsolen die Verkäufe so gut laufen und auf dem PC der Umsatz sooooo stark einbricht - dann lasst es einfach! Aber scheinbar laufen die Verkäufe doch nicht soo schlecht, daß man darüber nachdenken würde ... ich pfeif' auf ein AC2 und auf alle anderen Produkte von UBI, Steam und Co, denn ich bin ein ehrlicher Kunde und ich will auch ein ehrliches Produkt ... und es geht doch (siehe Risen!)


 Dazu kann ich nur eines sagen:

 Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!!!

 Ich hingegen kaufe mir nur noch Games ohne DRM und Internetzwang etc.
 Und es geht nicht nur bei Risen! Nein EA hat es auch geschaft, mit Mass Effect 2!!!
 Den ersten Teil habe ich mir erst gar nicht gekauft, wegen den bereits erwähnten DRM und so. Aber den zweiten habe ich mir gekauft. Als großer Fan von den Siedlern hoffte ich mal auf ein vernünftigen Teil, der an den Wurzeln des Games knüpft. Aber NEIN, den 7. Teil kann ich gleich abhacken, da ich ihn mir Garantiert nicht kaufen werde, weder wenn es auf dem Markt kommt, noch in Zukunft!!!
 Die meisten Games Spiele ich z.B. in meinem Hobbyraum in dem ich 2 PC´s über LAN verbunden habe um auch mal zu zweit zu Spielen (was schon lächerlich für mich ist) und sich dabei persönlich dabei austauschen bzw. unterhalten kann usw.. Aber in diesem Raum habe ich kein Internet!!! Sondern nur an einem 3. PC, der in einem anderen Raum liegt und für alle Familien-Mitglieder ist! Dort werden Bankgeschäfte, E-Mails abgerufen/geschrieben etc.. Aber an dem wird nicht gespielt, wer spielen will geht in den Hobbyraum!
 UBI Soft kann ich nur eines sagen, das sie mich als Kunden verloren haben. Und ich werde nicht der Einzige sein & bleiben!!! Merken wird UBI es erst, wenn der Pleitegeier über Ihnen kreist. So war es schon bei vielen anderen.
 Für das Geld was ich mir dadurch spare, wäre ich bereit eine Kampagne gegen solche Publisher zu unterstützen, damit solche Games erst gar nicht mehr auf den Markt kommen! Oder ich kaufe bei Pleite UBI Soft einen Grabstein davon.

 MfG Thomas


----------



## Trancemaster (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: aw*

"Der Publisher machte zwar keine Zugeständnisse, man versucht jedoch, die Community zu beruhigen..."

Klar - man ist sich durchaus im Klaren darüber, dass man hier weiiiiiit über das Ziel hinaus geschossen ist, und dieses mal durchaus mit gewissen Konsequenzen leben muss, sollte man dies so durchziehen.
Ich trauere nur SH 5 hinterher - da aber wirklich - den Rest hätte ich mir VIELLEICHT gekauft.


----------



## Flo66R6 (22. Februar 2010)

Naja, ubisoft hat mich schon seit dem Far Cry 2 Release (bzw. nachdem klar war das FC2 auf DRM setzt) verloren. Die aktuellen Titel reizen mich auch nicht. Siedler ist nicht mehr das was es damals mal war und AC 1+2 reizen mich nicht die Bohne. 

 Trotzdem finde ich es schon bemerkenswert welchen Aufwand die mitlerweile betreiben um die Spieler vom Kauf ihrer Produkte abzuhalten. Ich finde daran sieht man, dass die Chefs dieses Konzenres (ähnlich wie bei Activision/Blizzard) warscheinlich noch nie im Leben ein PC Spiel angerührt haben und es nur um Gewinnmaximierung um jeden Preis geht.

 Niemand der nahe am Gamer ist würde jemals auf die Idee kommen solch ein System einzuführen oder gar etablieren zu wollen.

 Lasst diesen Müll einfach im Regal liegen und ärgert euch nicht darüber. Das Gesetz von Angebot und nachfrage regelt das mittelfristig schon ganz von alleine. Übrigens bin ich mir fast sicher, dass es genug angestellte bei Ubisoft gibt, die sich aufgrund dieser Management Entscheidungen die Haare raufen.

 Grüße,

 Flo


----------



## Jens238 (22. Februar 2010)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Lasst diesen Müll einfach im Regal liegen und ärgert euch nicht darüber. Das Gesetz von Angebot und nachfrage regelt das mittelfristig schon ganz von alleine.


 Tja, leider gibt es wohl trotzdem noch viel zu viele die diesen Müll kaufen....
 Sei es nun Unwissenheit, oder einfach nur das unbedingt haben wollen...

 Solange es diese Zielgruppe noch gibt, wird sich daran nur wenig ändern.


 Es ist noch garnet so lange her, da hatte ich ein schönes kleines Problemchen mit
 meinem Router, der hat so alle 5 - 10 min die Verbindung verloren.
 Ist so beim surfen nicht aufgefallen, nur wo ich mal Online zocken wollte, war Essig   
 Wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle, das ich mein neues Spiel zur Wartezeit überbrückung nicht
 zocken kann, wird mir ganz anders   

 Ich hoffe, das sich viele Script-Kiddies den Spass machen und die Server lahmlegen...
 Besonders in Ami-land würde das Klagen hageln


----------



## kaishakunin (22. Februar 2010)

auch steam ist crackbar, auf einschlägigen seiten kann man games samt regelmäßiger updates en masse finden.
und nicht nur das.
es geht auch schlimmer, viel schlimmer.

ich habe einen recht gut gefüllten steamaccount.
eines tages, nach langer nutzungspause, wollte ich mal wieder die half-life-2 serie durchdaddeln.
ich logge mich ein mit meinem passwort : 
nix ging. 
sorry, falsches passwort.
auch nach zig versuchen, auch nach zuhilfenahme meines passwortbüchleins in dem alle passwörter die ich habe hinterlegt sind.
der account wurde gehackt, das passwort geändert und ich war der gefickte.
ich konnte anhand der ganzen spielepackungen samt keys die ich abfotographierte beweisen das ich der legitime user bin und bekam ein neues passwort und ebenso die bestätigung das mein account tatsächlich gehackt wurde zugeschickt.

wenn ich dann so was wie zwangs-ubi account lese und zwangsinternet, dann habe ich echt keine lust mehr ubi-zeug zu kaufen.

es ist schon erbärmlich das man auf die arbeit von kriminellen angewiesen ist um games drm schutzfrei zu spielen.

aber - druck kann einiges bewirken.
es war ja auch der kundendruck der ubi davon kurierte den ekeligen starforce kopierschutz weiter einzusetzen.
mir hat dieser scheiß mal einen komplett neu aufgesetzten und leider noch nicht gebackupten rechner zerschossen.

mittlerweile ist beim ubi silent hunter forum sogar ein sticky gesetzt in dem gezeigt wird wo man den crack herbekommt und wie man ihn installiert.

die reagieren, aber nur wenns wehtut.


----------



## amo1712 (22. Februar 2010)

wenn diese typen das geld für die entwicklung aufwendiger schutztechnologien sparen und lieber mit dem preis 10eu runtergehen würden, könnten sie viel mehr bewirken als mit dem mistzeug... auserdem kann der durschnittliche endnutzer nicht sagen ob die wirklich insgeheim keine programme rüberschicken oder die verbindung wirklich so sicher ist dass sich nicht noch einer einklinkt und dann frei auf dem pc entfaltet... 
 kunde ist könig und nicht kopierschutz... und ich wette dass min 70% der raubkopierer das spiel sowieso nicht kaufen würden.... es gibt genug die spiele nur weil sie von nem bekannten das image bekommen es antesten und es ihnen gefällt weiterspielen


----------



## silencer1 (22. Februar 2010)

Wer solche Onlinesysteme, sei es Steam oder sonstigen Onlinekram unterstützt, hat auch nichts anderes verdient.


----------



## marwin756 (22. Februar 2010)

Ich brauch dieses Spiel nicht. DRM ist das eine, aber das hier ist ja wohl noch dreister !
Fuck off, Ubisoft ! Ohne mich !


----------



## Blue_Ace (22. Februar 2010)

amo1712 schrieb:


> wenn diese typen das geld für die entwicklung aufwendiger schutztechnologien sparen und lieber mit dem preis 10eu runtergehen würden, könnten sie viel mehr bewirken als mit dem mistzeug... auserdem kann der durschnittliche endnutzer nicht sagen ob die wirklich insgeheim keine programme rüberschicken oder die verbindung wirklich so sicher ist dass sich nicht noch einer einklinkt und dann frei auf dem pc entfaltet...
> kunde ist könig und nicht kopierschutz... und ich wette dass min 70% der raubkopierer das spiel sowieso nicht kaufen würden.... es gibt genug die spiele nur weil sie von nem bekannten das image bekommen es antesten und es ihnen gefällt weiterspielen


 Die Theorie  billigere Spiele = höhere Verkaufszahlen wurde schon vor Jahren widerlegt. Man kann Ubisoft im Grunde keinen Vorwurf machen, hatten sie doch 2008 bei Prince of Persia, Hawx und noch einem Spiel keinen Kopierschutz integriert. Was es gebracht hat wissen wir jetzt. Für Kunden ein Ärgernis, für den Publisher vielleicht ein kleiner Erfolg. Wie sich alles weiter entwickelt zeigt die Zukunft.

 Fakt ist allerdings, das die meisten Raubkopierer ihr kopiertes Spiel nicht nocheinmal legal kaufen.


----------



## KainLaVey (22. Februar 2010)

Ich habe das Gefühl dass bestimmte Entwickler extra darauf abzielen, dass ihr PC Spiele nicht verkauft weren um hinterher sagen zu können Konsolen sind der bessere Markt...


----------



## Diezel (22. Februar 2010)

die kapieren es einfach nicht, noch vor dem release wird es gecrackte versionen geben die möglicherweise auch noch weniger fehlerhaft sind als originale, und wer geld zahlt wird nur noch verarscht, darf sich als belohnung mit mit tausend anmeldungen bei windows live, verschieden spieleclubs usw rumschlagen und das game startet dann nicht mal bei manchen.
man ruft den xx eur/min support an und kriegt zu hören - warte doch bis zum nächsten patch.
bei manchen games würde ich lieber  das hacker team die diese cracken mit 40 eur bezahlen.


----------



## Septimus (22. Februar 2010)

Mal sehen wie sich das ganze mit dem Verbraucherrecht verträgt wenn man ein Spiel nicht mal mehr Unterwegs zocken kann.
Ob die auch mal daran gedacht haben das nicht jeder Internet hat?Das nicht jedes Kinder-Jugendzimmer auch vernetzt ist?

Aber wie bei MW2 werden die Verkaufszahlen auch dieses mal wieder in die Höhe steigen,jedem Boykottaufruf zum trotze.

Damit trage ich jetzt schon SH5 im Geiste zu Grabe.Denn selbst mit nem Crack kann man das gekaufte Spiel nur bis zum nächsten Patch offline zocken,und UBI wird alles daran setzen das es Patches ohne Ende geben wird nur damit bloss jeder ausgespäht werden kann!


----------



## zocker10 (22. Februar 2010)

stimmt man kann das gar nicht unterwegs zocken soweit hab ich ja auch noch gar nicht gedacht die sind echt bescheuert und trozdem kaufen es wieder genug leute es ist echt etzend.


----------



## Calyptratus (22. Februar 2010)

Fühle mich mal wieder in meiner Entscheidung bestätigt, keine PC-Spiele mehr zu kaufen und meinen PC nicht weiter aufzurüsten. Stattdessen glüht die X-Box ohne Ende. Spiel einlegen, loslegen. So schön einfach kann das sein.


----------



## Gebbo08 (22. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß schon warum ich so manche Spiele über P2P ziehe bzw. Cracks nutze...So ne Geschäftspolitik unterstützt das nur. Ebenso wie die von EA. Wenn man sich dann mal die Qualität der Produkte anschaut könnte ich weinen


----------



## HOTBLACK (23. Februar 2010)

Ubissoft-Titel bleiben ab jetzt im Laden liegen! Brauch den Scheiss nicht. Von mir aus sollen die ruhig Pleite gehen. Solch Verarschung können die von mir aus mit doofen Richboys machen. Ausserdem fängt sowieso bald die Bike-Saison an. Hab'n schönes Straitline  und morgen kauf ich mir noch'n geiles Dirt. Dann bleibt der Rechner sowieso kalt.


----------



## MoeD (23. Februar 2010)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Ich finde daran sieht man, dass die Chefs dieses Konzenres (ähnlich wie bei Acticision/Blizzard) warscheinlich noch nie im Leben ein PC Spiel angerührt haben und es nur um Gewinnmaximierung um jeden Preis geht.
> 
> Niemand der nahe am Gamer ist würde jemals auf die Idee kommen solch ein System einzuführen oder gar etablieren zu wollen.


  Das ist nicht nur wahrscheinlich so, Du kannst Dir sicher sein, dass es so ist! 
  Ich weiß nämlich zufällig, dass es in der Musikindustrie nicht anders abläuft. Es geht nur um den Profit, es ist beispielsweise nix ungewöhnliches, dass Leute, die irgendwelche Major-Plattenfirmen übernehmen und leiten aus einer völlig anderen Branche kommen, z.B. aus der Öl-Branche. Da ist kaum noch jemand "nahe" an dem eigentlichen Produkt, dass er verkauft. Warum sollte das bei den großen Spiele-Konzernen anders sein? 
 Der Unterschied ist nur, dass die Musikindustrie mittlerweile gemerkt hat, dass sich ihre Veröffentlichungen ohne DRM besser verkaufen.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: aw*



			
				Worrel am 22.02.2010 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Titel nämlich nicht gekauft und auch nicht raubkopiert wird, dann kann man das auch als "das Spiel hat keine Interessenten bei den PC Spielern" deuten.


Wobei jetzt AC nicht gerade durch hohe Verkaufszahlen für die PC Version aufgefallen ist. 
Es kann also durchaus sein, dass hier wirklich kein großes Interesse besteht.

Anders sieht es bei den typischen PC Spielen wie Siedler & Anno aus, wenn sich jetzt das nächste Anno nur noch 1/4 der letzten Verkäufe verkauft, dann wird man bei Ubisoft wohl sehr schnell reagieren (müssen), vorallem wenn das Spiel in Magazinen wieder hohe Wertungen eingefahren hat.



> Nur zur Klarstellung: Das ist kein Aufruf zum Raubkopieren, sondern lediglich eine Betrachtung eines möglichen Szenarios.


Wenn ich mir so einige andere Kommentare durchlese, dann scheint die Hemmschwelle zum Kopieren sehr gering und das Wissen zur Beschaffung eben solcher hier durchaus weit verbreitet.

Eigentlich erschreckend.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



			
				Piedmon am 22.02.2010 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> DIe Frage ist ja eigentlich auch, ob sich der Support verbessert und die Lebensdauer eines Spiels verlängert.
> 
> Wenn ich kein ChaosTheory unter Windows 7/Vista spielen kann, weil der Kopierschutz nicht funktioniert, dann läuft definitiv etwas falsch.


Das stimmt, vorallem hätte Ubisoft hier reagieren können und einen Patch bereitstellen können, der den Kopierschutz entfernt.

Das SC:CT nicht unter 64bit Systemen lief, lag bzw. liegt am Treiber von Starforce. Wenn ich den aktuellen Kopierschutz von Ubisoft richtig verstehe, wird *kein* Treiber installiert, ergo dürfte es auch keine Probleme mit 64bit Systemen geben und in ferner Zukunft mit 128bit Systemen.  

Die Ansätze des Kopierschutzes mögen ja durchaus in Ordnung sein, die praktische Umsetzung hingegen krankt an verschiedenen Stellen.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



			
				nolleX am 22.02.2010 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenns nen Crack ist, der irgendwann nachm Release rauskommt, ich seh da kein Problem mit.


Schon das du damit kein Problem hast. 



> Ich hab mir so viele (gute) Spiele gekauft, die es verdient haben, anstatt sie mir "anders" zu besorgen. Qualität muss belohnt werden und wurde es auch von mir.


Du scheinst hier gerade etwas zu verwechseln. Du vergleichst gerade einen Kopierschutz mit der Qualität von einem Spiel, das ist wohl schlecht möglich.



> Aber wenn man dann so mit Füßen getreten wird = nix mit Kauf.
> Und wenn man es dennoch spielen möchte = andere Quellen. Und das kann natürlich auch ein Bekannter sein, der sich das Spiel zugelegt hat


Wenn du es spielen willst, hast du es dir zu kaufen. Ganz einfach. Alternativ dazu kann man, und da ist jetzt bloß eine Überlegung, sich das Spiel kaufen und dann durchaus einen "Crack" laden. Damit hast du für dich die "Komfortfunktionen", die dieser Crack wohl bieten wird, hast aber für das Spiel durchaus bezahlt, d.h. der Entwickler wird für seine Leistung entlohnt.

Ansonsten bleibt nur: Spiel nicht kaufen, aber auch nicht anderweitig besorgen.

Ich verstehe bei solchen Diskussionen nie, warum für einige das Spielen bestimmter Titel lebensnotwendig zu sein scheint. Du bist mit den Gängelungen der Industrie nicht einverstanden? Gut, verzichte einfach.

Aus diesem Grund hab ich mir, und da wiederhole ich mich, eine Konsole gekauft, um eben Spiele ohne DRM, Aktivierungslimit etc.pp. zu spielen aber auch an Freunde weiterzuverleihen.

Ganz großer Bonus: ausleihen aus der Videothek. Aktuell liegt Dante's Inferno bei mir zu Hause, kostet mich pro Tag 1,50 EUR.


----------



## Tarnsocke (23. Februar 2010)

Gebbo08 schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon warum ich so manche Spiele über P2P ziehe *bzw. Cracks nutze.*..So ne Geschäftspolitik unterstützt das nur. Ebenso wie die von EA. Wenn man sich dann mal die Qualität der Produkte anschaut könnte ich weinen


_   so und ähnlich in diversen Posts_

 Also alle die den Gedankengang haben, dass ihnen der KS schnuppe sein kann, da sie sich das Game kaufen und dann einen Crack benutzen .. so hab ich manche Posts zumindest verstanden ... dat bringt doch nix. Auch wenn ubi dann sieht "Moment - 100.000 Einheiten verkauft aber nu 75.000 registriert (?)", das Geld haben sie - ergo ein Erfolg. Das Motto ist einfach -> Verzicht! Komplett, ganz und gar. Spielepyramide, Green Pepper Edition, das sind in dem Fall die Quellen nummero uno.

 Ich pers. wünschte langsam ich wäre Verkäufer in nem großen MediaMarkt o.ä.. Ich würde glaub ich nur noch um die Spiele-Ecke herumschleichen und jeden Kunden beraten der einen Ubi-Titel in die Hand nimmt. Natürlich sachlich, ohne Wertung


----------



## Valarius (23. Februar 2010)

Also ich habe nun meine Vorbestellung bei Amazon auch mit dem Vermerk auf den Kopierschutz storniert.

Falls Ubisoft nach Release zurückrudern sollte und nen Patch herausbringt werde ich es mir kaufen.

Aber zur Zeit sehe ich das nicht ein.


----------



## deadlyeye (23. Februar 2010)

Nun ich mag mich ja irren, aber Rechtlich macht es keinen Unterschied ob du ein Spiel raubkopierst oder den Kopierschutz deiner legal erworbenen Version durch einen Crack umgehst. Ich glaub sogar das auf das Cracken eine höhere Strafe steht als auf das Kopieren an sich (denn das umgehen eines Kopierschutzes ist nunmal Verboten).
 Es ist allerdings nicht Verboten, einem Freund die DvD auszuleihen und ihm deinen Acc zu leihen damit er auch spielen kann. Dies bezieht sich aber auf Freunde und Familie, nicht auf p2p Buddys... zumindest wenn meine Kenntniss der Rechtslage noch Aktuell ist.

 Am Besten lässt man aber Titel mit so nem KS einfach komplett, bei EA hats geklappt das die Verkaufszahlen weit genug gesunken sind das sie zurückgerudert sind, wieso sollte es bei Ubi nicht auch klappen.


----------



## aataar-00 (24. Februar 2010)

Spätestens bei dieser aktuellen extremen Entwicklung dürfte den erhlichen Käufern klar werden, dass die Achtung des "König Kunde" unweigerlich in Richtung Nullpunkt geht. Aber das ist noch nicht einmal alles.
  Ein neues dauerhaftes ernstes Problem entsteht: bei Datenschutz/Datenverlust, was die Spielehersteller auch sicher gerne unter den Teppich kehren werden. Außerhalb von Deutschland sind die Datenschutzbestimmungen  meist auf einem wesentlich niedrigerem Nivau, auch was die Weitergabe angeht.
  Einmal durch einen Zusatz-Onlinekauf bekannt und ununterbrochen über die Spiele überwacht werden zu können, ist schon ziemlich heftig.
  Selbstverständlich darf man auch keine Spiele mehr besitzen und weiterverkaufen, statt dessen noch mehr Tritte in den A.... in Kauf nehmen. Ständiger Online-Zwang? geht's noch?

  Ein gutes Spiel für gutes Geld. - Wo ist die Collectors-Edition - her damit. Darf dann auch mehr kosten.

  Aber das, was jetzt und in Zukunft viellleicht abgeht, erzeugt bei mir langsan nur noch Resignation und Frust - keine Lust(als letztes GTA 4 - bleibt noch die Hoffnung, dass Mafia 2 nicht das gleiche passiert)

  Die Konsolen sind der Ort, wo die Spielehersteller alle Gamer haben wollen. Vergraulen vom PC, hin zur Konsole, scheint das Ziel zu sein.
  Meine Ohren und Nerven vertragen den Krach aber leider nicht und an Gamepads kann ich mich einfach nicht gewöhnen. XBox auch abgehakt.

  Ein anständiger Boykott für solche Machenschaften in der Spieleindustrie ist dringend nötig. Und zwar gegen alle, die so ein kundenfeindliches Verkaufsmodell praktizieren - ohne Ausnahme. Wir geben unser knappes Geld für Spiele(Luxus) aus und werden zum Dank dafür wie Abschaum behandelt.  Das ist ja der blanke Hohn und mach so wirlich keinen Spaß mehr! Daher lasse ich solche Spiele grundsätzlich im Laden stehen und hoffe, dass ich nicht der einzige bin(Selbstverständlich sind hier dann trotzdem wieder die Raubkopierer schuld, wenn dadurch die Verkaufszahlen sinken).


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Februar 2010)

Deswegen nennt man es ja auch DRM. Weil der Käufer es im Laden stehen lässt und sich denkt: "*D*as *r*eicht *m*ir!"


----------



## LWHAbaddon (25. Februar 2010)

Ich wünsche denen wirklich, daß sie an diesem Kopierschutz entweder völlig konkurs gehen, oder nahezu.

Das wäre eine super Abschreckung für andere Spielehersteller.


----------



## nsc86 (25. Februar 2010)

einfach deren scheiß nicht mehr kaufen. fertig ...sache erledigt!


----------



## Vorion (25. Februar 2010)

Was irgendwie keiner von den Herren versteht ist, dass sich Raubkopierer nicht plötzlich 60 Euro aus den Rippen schneiden und das Spiel kaufen werden.


----------



## xotoxic242 (25. Februar 2010)

LWHAbaddon schrieb:


> Ich wünsche denen wirklich, daß sie an diesem Kopierschutz entweder völlig konkurs gehen, oder nahezu.
> 
> Das wäre eine super Abschreckung für andere Spielehersteller.


  Und wenn es soweit ist dann stellt sich mir die Frage:
  Was wird dann mit den Servern? Wenn die Pleite gehen würden gäbe es auch keine Server mehr.Folglich würde das Spiel nicht mehr funktionieren.



  Epic Fail würde ich sagen.   

*EDIT*: Hab grad oben gelesen das dann ein Patch veröffentlicht wird.Naja,
  ob die da noch Support machen wenns Wasser Oberkante Unterlippe steht?

  Wie schonmal hier im Forum einer sagte ist das sehr sehr Schade fürü das Spiel ansich.Denn die Entwickler selbst können da einen leid tun.Ansich gitb es kaum brauchbare U-Boot Simulationen.Die Silent Hunter Reihe ist bis auf Teil 4 wirklich legendär.
  Das Genre ist aber eine Nische was auch nicht jedermanns Sache ist.Nun kann es passieren das diese Nische ganz stirbt.Sehr bedauerlich.
  Dennoch bleibe ich dabei.Ich kaufe es nicht auch wenn ich es sehr sehr gerne spielen würde.


----------



## Mykey1 (25. Februar 2010)

Well beta tester...

der war gut


----------



## JLS (25. Februar 2010)

Wie naiv sind diese Typen eigentlich?
Raubkopierer sind nicht der (Haupt-)Grund für schlechte Absätze. Singleplayerspiele können nicht gegen Raubkopierer geschützt werden.

Razor1911, Reloaded, 0x0007 und wie die ganzen Gruppen auch heißen werden Tage nach dem Release ihre Cracks präsentieren, daran kann niemand was ändern.

In dem Fall lohnt es sich ja fast mit einer legalen Kopie zum Crack zu greifen...


----------



## Nilssont27 (25. Februar 2010)

JLS schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Razor1911, Reloaded, 0x0007 und wie die ganzen Gruppen auch heißen werden Tage nach dem Release ihre Cracks präsentieren, daran kann niemand was ändern.
> 
> [...]


    Da kannste Gift drauf nehemn    Nach spätestens ner Wocher ist auch der geknackt.


----------



## SkycladGuardian (25. Februar 2010)

Wenn der Kopierschutz eine Woche hält, hätte Ubisoft sein Ziel auch erreicht.
 Ich will hier nicht jede (un-) mgliche Form des Kopierschutzes gut reden. Aber die Firmen wissen, dass kein Schutz 100%ig ist; das ist gar nicht das Ziel. 
 Erste Priorität ist es, einen Crack zu verhindern, der vor Release erscheint
 Zweite Priorität, eine Crack zu verhindern, der am Release-Tag erscheint

 Die Firmen sind schon zufrieden, wenn ein Spiel drei, vier Tage ohne Crack im Handel steht, denn erfahrungsgemäß sind direkt nach Release die Auswirkungen von Raubkopien am schlimmsten.


----------



## Odin333 (25. Februar 2010)

JLS schrieb:


> Wie naiv sind diese Typen eigentlich?
> Raubkopierer sind nicht der (Haupt-)Grund für schlechte Absätze. Singleplayerspiele können nicht gegen Raubkopierer geschützt werden.
> 
> Razor1911, Reloaded, 0x0007 und wie die ganzen Gruppen auch heißen werden Tage nach dem Release ihre Cracks präsentieren, daran kann niemand was ändern.
> ...


 Tut mir ja wirklich leid, aber für mich steht definitiv fest, entweder es gibt so schnell wie möglich einen brauchbarer Crack, oder die Spiele (für mich AC2 uns Splintercell) werden nicht gekauft.

 Ubistoft sollte sich im Voraus bei den Crackern bedanken, die ihnen auf diese Art und Weise noch Geld in die Kassen spühlen, denn ich glaube kaum, dass ich der einzigste sein werde, der so vorgehen wird.


----------



## ferrari2k (25. Februar 2010)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Deswegen nennt man es ja auch DRM. Weil der Käufer es im Laden stehen lässt und sich denkt: "*D*as *r*eicht *m*ir!"


Ohhhh, herrlich, geil, danke fürs Versüßen vom Feierabend


----------



## ferrari2k (25. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Die Ansätze des Kopierschutzes mögen ja durchaus in Ordnung sein, die praktische Umsetzung hingegen krankt an verschiedenen Stellen.


 Die Frage ist natürlich, wenn der zahlende Kunde mit einem Kopierschutz mehr als nur Probleme hat, warum sollte man ein Spiel dann kaufen?
 Was ist der Grund, heutzutage ein Spiel zu kaufen, wenn man damit immer öfter Nachteile hat?
 Ich kaufe meine Spiele, weil ich ehrlich genug dazu bin und es mir leisten kann. Und ja, ein gewisser Sammeltrieb existiert auch  Aber DRM werd ich nicht unterstützen.


----------



## Valarius (25. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Nette Vids...

Ich wusst dass GENAU an der Stelle die Verbindung abbricht... hihi

Genau so wird sein!!

So ein Mist diese sinnlose Kopierschutz!


----------



## ferrari2k (25. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich verstehe bei solchen Diskussionen nie, warum für einige das Spielen bestimmter Titel lebensnotwendig zu sein scheint. Du bist mit den Gängelungen der Industrie nicht einverstanden? Gut, verzichte einfach.


 Das Problem ist nur, wenn man z.B. U-Boot Fan ist, da gibt es NUR die Silent Hunter Serie als vernünftige Simulation von 2.WK Ubooten. Insofern stellt eine "nicht-kaufen-Einschränkung" schon eine große Einschränkung dar. Wenn ich bei Rennspielen die Wahl zwischen Need for Speed, Juiced, Midnight Club und wie sie alle heißen habe, dann ist das eine recht große Spanne. Bei Nischensimulationen ist das aber halt recht schwierig, da hat man keine Wahl. Entweder SH5 oder gar keine Simulation. Und damit sollte sich wohl auch erklären, warum einige das so unentspannt sehen (ich auch).


> Aus diesem Grund hab ich mir, und da wiederhole ich mich, eine Konsole gekauft, um eben Spiele ohne DRM, Aktivierungslimit etc.pp. zu spielen aber auch an Freunde weiterzuverleihen.


 Nur wird man wohl lange warten können, bis man ein SH5 auf Konsole spielen kann. Solche Simulationen sind einfach prädestiniert für den PC.


> Ganz großer Bonus: ausleihen aus der Videothek. Aktuell liegt Dante's Inferno bei mir zu Hause, kostet mich pro Tag 1,50 EUR.


 Ja, nur kann man keine Onlineaktivierungsspiele in der Videothek leihen. Sonst könnte ja jeder der Videothek den Account unterm Hintern wegklauen und das wars dann. Bis heute hab ich z.B. kein Steam Spiel in der Videothek gesehen.


----------



## ferrari2k (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: .*



lamora schrieb:


> Ich kaufs mir trotzdem!


Dann maul aber auch nicht rum, wenn du Probleme hast. Du kannst nicht sagen, du hättest nichts von den Risiken gewusst.


----------



## xotoxic242 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: .*

Hoffentlch ziehen das hier auch alle so durch wie se gesagt haben und kaufens nicht.
 Und ich hoffe UBISOFT liest hier auch bisl mit.


----------



## ferrari2k (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: .*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Hoffentlch ziehen das hier auch alle so durch wie se gesagt haben und kaufens nicht.
> Und ich hoffe UBISOFT liest hier auch bisl mit.


Wenn sie ihr Forum durchlesen und das ernst nehmen, brauchen sie das gar nicht.
 Nur steht zu befürchten, dass die Meinungen der User ignoriert werden und das trotzdem durchgezogen wird.
 Naja, mal schauen, wer zuletzt lacht


----------



## xotoxic242 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: .*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> xotoxic242 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hoffentlch ziehen das hier auch alle so durch wie se gesagt haben und kaufens nicht.
> ...


 
 Also das die das vorm Release ändern halte ich selbst auch für ausgeschlossen.
 Ich vermute die warten die Verkaufszahlen ab und entschließen sich dann im günstigsten Fall nach paar Monaten mit einem Patch den Onlinezwang zu ändern bzw. zu deaktivieren.
 Bei Bioshock wurde da ja auch ein Revoke Toll rausgbracht, der das Installationslimit aufhebt soweit ich weiß.
 Das ist worauf ich noch meine Hoffnungen setze.


----------



## ferrari2k (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: .*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > xotoxic242 schrieb:
> ...


Also bezüglich Bioshock habe ich mal gehört, dass die Onlineaktivierung nicht rausgepatcht wurde, sondern nur die Antwort vom Server wurde auf "immer aktivieren" gestellt.
 Hilft natürlich nicht viel, wenn mans offline installieren will 
 Aber ohne Gewähr, ich weiß nicht mehr, wo ich das her hab und kann daher auch nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, dass das stimmt.


----------



## SethWinterstein (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: .*

Ich bin für ein Verbot von Kopierschutzmaßnahmen. Sie verhindern keine Kopien, sie schränken nur den Verbraucher in seinen Rechten ein. In diesem Fall in einem der essentielsten Rechte überhaupt, meinem eigenen Eigentum. Meinem Recht es zu Veräußern wie ich will. Nebenbei aber auch wird nicht mehr gewährleistet das ich mein gekauftes Spiel unabhängig spielen kann. Ich MUSS eine Verbindung zu UbiSoft haben. Das ist absolut pervers.

Kopierschutz gehört verboten.


----------



## LostHero (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: .*

wenn das thema nicht so ernst wäre, könnte ich über die "parodie" beinah lachen.
leider ist es ernst... verdammt ernst...

ich hoffe ubisoft fällt mit diesem vorhaben gehörig auf die schnauze.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: .*



			
				SethWinterstein am 25.02.2010 23:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin für ein Verbot von Kopierschutzmaßnahmen. Sie verhindern keine Kopien, sie schränken nur den Verbraucher in seinen Rechten ein.


Sie verhindern sehr wohl eine Kopie, der 0815 DAU wird wohl kaum von einer Tagés DVD eine lauffähige Kopie für seine Kumpels anfertigen können. 

Das der Kopierschutz dennoch gecracked werden kann, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Du sprachst von Kopie = du hast Unrecht.



> In diesem Fall in einem der essentielsten Rechte überhaupt, meinem eigenen Eigentum.


Vllt. solltest du dich mal mit den "essentiellen" Rechten auseinander setzen. Du erwirbst lediglich folgendes Eigentum:

- den Datenträger selber
- die Verpackung
- ggf. Anleitung / Goodies

Du erwirbst *kein* Recht am Spiel selber, sondern du erstehst lediglich ein Nutzungsrecht, welches durch die Vorgaben dementsprechend eingeschränkt ist.



> Meinem Recht es zu Veräußern wie ich will.


Mit deinen Rechten scheint es aber in den Augen des Gesetzgebers nicht weit her zu sein, wenn man sich z.B. das letzte Urteil bzgl. Steam anschaut.



> Nebenbei aber auch wird nicht mehr gewährleistet das ich mein gekauftes Spiel unabhängig spielen kann. Ich MUSS eine Verbindung zu UbiSoft haben. Das ist absolut pervers.


Laut meiner Definition ist "pervers" was anderes, aber du hast Recht: es ist einfach schlicht unzumutbar. Aus diesem Grund bin ich froh, dass Anno 1404 - Venedig noch einen "normalen" Kopierschutz besitzt, aber z.B. Splinter Cell : Conviction ist für mich auf dem PC damit gestorben.

D.h. wenn überhaupt, wird der Titel für die Konsole angeschafft bzw. dank Videothek erstmal ausführlich getestet.



> Kopierschutz gehört verboten.


Sehe ich nicht so. Ein Kopierschutz gehört genau durchdacht und muss dem ehrlichen Käufer ( lustige Wortschöpfung -> ehrlicher Käufer ) zum einen Comfortfunktionen bieten, zum anderen aber auch nicht mit unsinnigen Restriktionen gängeln.

Ich persönlich bin weiterhin für die Verknüpfung von Onlinemedien mit Offlinespielen, aber nicht einfach als "Das ist so!"-Aussage wie jetzt bei Ubisoft, sondern hier muss wirklich ein Mehrwert für den Käufer entstehen das er selber denkt, das ist gut für ihn.

Alternativ weiterhin auf medienbasierte Kopierschutzmaßnahmen setzen, Tagés und aber auch Starforce hatten gute Ansätze, allerdings hätte SF z.B. ein paar Monate feinschliff vertragen und es wäre ein sehr guter Schutz gewesen ( -> Splinter Cell Chaos Theory war z.B. ein halbes bzw. fast ganzes Jahr nicht gecracked ). Meiner Meinung nach reichen schon sechs Monate 'unknackbar', damit sich die Titel in der Zeit ordentlich verkaufen und Geld in die Kassen der Publisher / Entwickler einspülen. Nach gefühlten vier - sechs Monaten sinken die Preise doch eh, außer bei EA, und dann kann man durchaus das ein oder andere Schnäppchen machen. 

Hab mir z.B. vor paar Tagen Bayonetta für 20 EUR in England gekauft.


----------



## Hendrixe (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: .*

... und Amazon hat kürzlich sämtliche Negativ-
Vorab-Rezensionen der PC Black Edition 
gelöscht, in denen es ausschließlich um den 
Kopierschutz und die Zwangsregistrierung ging.. 
na so eine Überraschung..


----------



## DaStash (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: .*



Hendrixe schrieb:


> ... und Amazon hat kürzlich sämtliche Negativ-
> Vorab-Rezensionen der PC Black Edition
> gelöscht, in denen es ausschließlich um den
> Kopierschutz und die Zwangsregistrierung ging..
> na so eine Überraschung..


   Zu Recht, die haben da nichts verloren. Dort soll man Produkterfahrungen wiedergeben, was voraussetzt das man das Produkt auch besitzt und Erfahrungen gesammelt hat. Reine KS_Frustthreads hingegen kann man ja in die dementsprechenden Foren von Amazon reinposten. Dort bleiben sie in der Regl auch stehen.

 MfG


----------



## xotoxic242 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: .*



DaStash schrieb:


> Hendrixe schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... und Amazon hat kürzlich sämtliche Negativ-
> ...


 Da gebe ich Dir recht.Das ist eine Sache die mich wahnsinnig aufregt.Diese Vorab-Rezensionen.
 macht dann Amazon schon richtig.Bevor man sich durch zig vorab-Rezis kämpfen muß bevor man mal ne echte Produkteinschätzung bekommt.
 Normalerweise sollten die das erst gestatten wenn das Produkt auch im Handel ist.


----------



## MrBigX (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: .*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin weiterhin für die Verknüpfung von Onlinemedien mit Offlinespielen, aber nicht einfach als "Das ist so!"-Aussage wie jetzt bei Ubisoft, sondern hier muss wirklich ein Mehrwert für den Käufer entstehen das er selber denkt, das ist gut für ihn.


Ich bin dagegen, dass ein Spiel erst ins Internet muss bevor ich es spielen kann. Und zwar prinzipiell und in _jeder_ Form.

  Wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte, hätt ich mir eventuell auch nicht UT3 von der Pyramide geholt, obwohl die einmalige Aktivierung für die Einzelspielerkampagne im Gegensatz zu dauernd online sein müssen schon fast harmlos klingt (Man kann sie auch so starten, aber sie scheint nicht gespeichert zu werden).


----------



## lowrey (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: .*

Da es nicht möglich sein wird diese Spiele weiterzuverkaufen, stellt der Kopier-Schutz eine Wertminderung dar, die das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis massiv beeinträchtigt.

Mein Spiele-Rechner ist und bleibt aus Sicherheits- und Performance-Gründen OFFLINE.


----------



## Hendrixe (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: .*



DaStash schrieb:


> Hendrixe schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... und Amazon hat kürzlich sämtliche Negativ-
> ...


 Wenn Amazon dann auch mit dem gleichen Enthusiasmus die positiven 5-Sterne Vorabrezensionen ("Ey, das Spiel wird der Hammer, kenns zwar noch nicht, aber KAUFEN!") bei anderen Titeln entfernen würde, hätte ich das auch gar nicht angemerkt.. *G*


----------



## SethWinterstein (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: .*

Es ist doch nicht wichtig, ob der Gesetzgeber meint das meine Rechte nicht mehr am Produkt sondern nur noch an Verpackungen und Hüllen liegen. Viele Länder halten essentielle Rechte nicht ein, was nichts daran ändert das jeder Mensch gewisse Rechte einfach besitzen muss und das Eigentum gehört einfach dazu. Diese ganze Urheberrechtssache ist ein Kropf. Der 0815 Typ, der heute ohnehin kaum noch existiert, der kann alles kopieren. Das funktionierte schon früher. Viele Leute mit Chips in ihren Playstations hatten doch keine Ahnung davon wie das funktioniert aber trotzdem gab es davon tausende, hunderttausende wenn nicht noch mehr und es wurde fleißig kopiert. Kopierschutz erfüllt keinen Zweck, ich als Kunde habe davon nichts und auch die Firmen haben davon nichts, weil sie keine Wirkung haben. Das einzige was sie machen ist mich, den ehrlichen Käufer, zu gängeln. Egal ob es CD Codes sind oder DRM oder Netzwerke. 

Der Kopierschutz ist einfach eine Sache die völlig gegen den Verbraucher geht und gegen niemand anderen. Meine Spiele werden absichtlich im Wert gemindert, ich kann sie nicht mehr verkaufen, ich kann sie nicht einlegen wann ich will und installieren wie ich will. Es gibt völlig unsinnige Hürden, vom Internet bis zum Widerverkauf. Für mich ist das ganz klar eine abartige Entwicklung die das ganze genommen hat. Mit CD Keys kann ich leben, mit der festen Verknüpfung von Accounts, mit Aktivierungen, mit Tag 1 DLCs zur Wertminderung und Programmen die installiert werden müssen aber nicht. 

Tut mir leid aber es bleibt dabei, Kopierschutz gehört einfach verboten.


----------



## ferrari2k (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: .*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Mit deinen Rechten scheint es aber in den Augen des Gesetzgebers nicht weit her zu sein, wenn man sich z.B. das letzte Urteil bzgl. Steam anschaut.


 Lass mich lügen, aber ich meine da ging es um den Onlinekauf und die Verzahnung von Spiel - Account.
 Hier geht es aber um ein Spiel, was man im Laden kauft. Und da sollte man eigentlich schon das Recht haben, dieses Spiel auch weiterzuverkaufen. Alles andere widerspricht meiner Rechtsauffassung, sein Eigentum weiterverkaufen zu können.
 Und keine Haarspaltereien, wenn ich das Spiel mit allem drum und dran weitergebe gegen Geld, dann hat das rechtens zu sein. Ganz egal, ob das eine Nutzungslizenz oder was auch immer ist. Gebe ich alles an dem Spiel dem Käufer, so dürfen weder er noch ich Nachteile haben. Gerade das ist bei Onlineaktivierungen nicht gegeben.


----------



## AMOEBlUS (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: .*

update vom 25.2.10

Einfach nur endgeil die 3 Videos - das der dritte Teil sogar fast ohne Untertitel auskommt ist cool.

- Someone save the damn game !! we're on patrol since 4 hours !! 4 damn hours !!

oder 

- don't forget to send us your savegames !

einfach spitze !!! Und endlich auch mal was zum lachen - den was UBI da abzieht finde ich so gar nicht lustig.

danke an die Macher dieser tollen Parodie


----------



## Fire (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: .*

Der neue Ubisoft-Kopierschutz übernimmt sogar teilweise die Kontrolle 
   über den PC     



> Nachdem in Kanada die ersten Kopien von SH5 verkauft
> wurden (Quelle: http://www.subsim.com/radioroo...wthread.php?t=162511  ),
> 
> haben die ersten "Glücklichen" von ihren DRM-Erfahrungen berichtet:
> ...


   Quelle:
http://forums-de.ubi.com/eve/f... 


   Was kommt als nächstes? Deaktiviert der Kopierschutz als nächstes meine Firewall und deinstalliert Programme?

   Das ist nichts anderes als ein Virus in meine Augen. Hoffentlich wird das mal groß publik gemacht!!!


----------



## Lukecheater (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: .*

Ich finde die Firmen sollten es wie die Ärzte machen und gegen das Üroblem der Raubkopien offensiv durch keinen Kopierschutz vorgehen, anstatt defensiv durch immer härtere Kopierschutzmaßnahmen.


----------



## The_Final (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: .*



Fire schrieb:


> Was kommt als nächstes? Deaktiviert der Kopierschutz als nächstes meine Firewall und deinstalliert Programme?
> 
> Das ist nichts anderes als ein Virus in meine Augen. Hoffentlich wird das mal groß publik gemacht!!!


 Vielleicht sollte man Ubisoft gleich sein ganzes System schicken, damit sie alles optimal konfigurieren können.


----------



## ferrari2k (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: .*



The_Final schrieb:


> Fire schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was kommt als nächstes? Deaktiviert der Kopierschutz als nächstes meine Firewall und deinstalliert Programme?
> ...


 Tja, das ist auch ein netter Punkt. Wohl erst als "Spruch" entstanden, aber wenn man sich mal vorstellt, dass so ein Programm mit Internetzugriff auf dem Rechner quasi tun und lassen kann, was es will...
 Wie sicher ist denn das System gegen Angriffe?
 Nicht, dass mir auf diesem Weg noch der Bundestrojaner untergejubelt werden soll *g*


----------



## cryer (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: .*

Da stell ich mir wirklich langsam die Frage: Will ubisoft die Spieler vergraulen, um zukünftig nur noch für Konsolen zu veröffentlichen?
 Warum der Umweg? Sollen sie den Leuten doch sagen, was sie von PC Spielern scheinbar halten. Für die sind wir ein Haufen Freaks, die aus reinem Opportunismus nicht dem Ruf des Kapitals folgen und eine Konsole anschaffen.
 Mit Verlaub, das ist das Hinterletzte, was man hier abzieht. Und funktionieren wird auch dieser "Kopierschutz" wieder nicht.
 Naja, so spart man Geld. Denn 50 Euro dafür, dass mein Rechner offen steht wie ein Scheunentor? Nein, danke ubisoft ... ihr seid eins der wenigen Unternehmen, die nicht mein Geld wollen *verneig* weiter so


----------



## Joker131 (1. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Ich finde Video 3 trifft das ganze am besten. Bei SH4 hat es noch nie einen sogenannten Checkpoint Save gegeben, ausser man war im Hafen. Ausserdem ist SH bis jetzt immer Zufallsgeneriert. Also Schiffe tauchten nie an der selben Stelle auf. Wollen sie dieses Spiel berechenbar machen ? Dann brauche ich keine Simulation spielen.
Also bleibt nur die Szene wie im Video 3.

Auf soetwas kann ich dankend verzichten.


----------



## DaStash (1. März 2010)

*AW: .*



Hendrixe schrieb:


> DaStash schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hendrixe schrieb:
> ...


 Das muss man eben im Verhältnis sehen. Wenn eifnach mal 1000 Bewertungen das System zuspammen werden diese zu Recht gelöscht. Ein paar positive Vorabrezensionen fallen da eben nicht/ weniger auf.

 MfG


----------



## DaStash (1. März 2010)

*AW: .*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Rabowke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mit deinen Rechten scheint es aber in den Augen des Gesetzgebers nicht weit her zu sein, wenn man sich z.B. das letzte Urteil bzgl. Steam anschaut.
> ...


   Was du nicht verstehst ist das das Spiel, also der Inhalt des Mediums, nicht dein Eigentum ist, sondern du eben nur eine Nutzungserlaubnis erwirbst.

 MfG


----------



## DaStash (1. März 2010)

*AW: .*



Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ich finde die Firmen sollten es wie die Ärzte machen und gegen das Üroblem der Raubkopien offensiv durch keinen Kopierschutz vorgehen, anstatt defensiv durch immer härtere Kopierschutzmaßnahmen.


   Wurde schon gemacht, siehe PoP und war dennoch kein Erfolg.

 MfG


----------



## DaStash (1. März 2010)

*AW: .*



cryer schrieb:


> Da stell ich mir wirklich langsam die Frage: Will ubisoft die Spieler vergraulen, um zukünftig nur noch für Konsolen zu veröffentlichen?
> Warum der Umweg? Sollen sie den Leuten doch sagen, was sie von PC Spielern scheinbar halten. Für die sind wir ein Haufen Freaks, die aus reinem Opportunismus nicht dem Ruf des Kapitals folgen und eine Konsole anschaffen.
> Mit Verlaub, das ist das Hinterletzte, was man hier abzieht. Und funktionieren wird auch dieser "Kopierschutz" wieder nicht.
> Naja, so spart man Geld. Denn 50 Euro dafür, dass mein Rechner offen steht wie ein Scheunentor? Nein, danke ubisoft ... ihr seid eins der wenigen Unternehmen, die nicht mein Geld wollen *verneig* weiter so


   Gehört zu Oppurtunismus auch dazu, sich dann die Spiele illegal zu besorgen, anstatt sie wie propagiert eigentlich zu boykottieren? Siehe CoDMW2 mit mehr als 4 Mio. Downloads.

 MfG


----------



## Worrel (1. März 2010)

*AW: .*



DaStash schrieb:


> Lukecheater schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich finde die Firmen sollten es wie die Ärzte machen und gegen das Üroblem der Raubkopien offensiv durch keinen Kopierschutz vorgehen, anstatt defensiv durch immer härtere Kopierschutzmaßnahmen.
> ...


   Wobei der kommerzielle Nichterfolg durchaus an anderen Aspekten gelegen haben könnte (Grafikstil, Schwierigkeitsgrad, Gameplay...)

 Genauso wie sich eben bestimmte die Ärzte CDs auch ohne Kopierschutz schlechter verkaufen, weil der Inhalt den potentiellen Käufern nicht zusagt.


----------



## ferrari2k (1. März 2010)

*AW: .*



DaStash schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Rabowke schrieb:
> ...


Das mag zwar sein, aber ich darf nach meinem Rechtsverständnis sowas mit Sicherheit weiterverkaufen. Damit ist dieser Kopierschutz illegal.
 Nagel mich aber nicht drauf fest, ich bin kein Jurist


----------



## cryer (1. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Lustigerweise können Konsoleros ihre gespielten Spiele ja wohl weiter verkaufen. Nur bei PC Spielern machen die Publisher es einem unmöglich...


----------



## ferrari2k (1. März 2010)

*AW: .*



cryer schrieb:


> Lustigerweise können Konsoleros ihre gespielten Spiele ja wohl weiter verkaufen. Nur bei PC Spielern machen die Publisher es einem unmöglich...


Wobei auch da der Downloadcontent auf die Konsole festgenagelt ist.


----------



## Fire (3. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Der Ubisoft-Kopierschutz wurde bereits geknackt, eine gecrackte Version von SH5 ist im Netz zu finden.

 Siehe unter anderem hier:

 http://forums-de.ubi.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/3431013487/m/6211019638


 Tja Ubi, war wohl wieder nichts. Die Downloader freuen sich über ein "DRM-freies" Spiel, der ehrliche Käufer ist wieder mal der Dumme.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. März 2010)

*AW: .*



Fire schrieb:


> Der Ubisoft-Kopierschutz wurde bereits geknackt, eine gecrackte Version von SH5 ist im Netz zu finden.
> 
> Siehe unter anderem hier:
> 
> ...


 Assassins Creed 2 ebenfalls. Und durch solche Kopierschutzmaßnahmen brauchen die sich über Nachwuchs wohl keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## zerr (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

es gibt schon den ersten betacrack der aber nicht richtig funktioniert mann kann zwar durch die stadt rennen,speichern usw nur kann man die story nicht spielen    soviel zum thema ultra mega super kopierschutz von ubisoft


----------



## LWHAbaddon (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

Hm die Aussage von Ubi ist meiner Auffassung nach mit einer Herausforderung gleichzusetzen. Ich fühle mich aufgefordert die gecrackte Version auszuprobieren.

Mal sehen, ob ich es schaffe, Ubi's Herausforderung zu widerstehen.


----------



## Sancezz1 (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

u warum sollte ausgerechnet die Story des Spiels bei der gecrackten Version nicht funktionieren u alles andere schon?


----------



## Sancezz1 (4. März 2010)

*AW: .*



Worrel schrieb:


> DaStash schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Lukecheater schrieb:
> ...


  war Oblivion nicht damals auch ohne Kopierschutz?


----------



## einkaufswagen (4. März 2010)

*AW: .*

*lach @ Ubisoft... vielleicht noch ein paar Tage und jeder der das möchte, wird auch speichern können... ganz ohne mit dem UbiServer verbunden zu sein


----------



## Vidaro (4. März 2010)

*AW: .*

oho selbst wenns so wäre dann wartet man halt noch paar stunden auf nen neuen, glaub Ubisoft glaubt wirklich noch das er unknackbar is xD


----------



## Vidaro (4. März 2010)

*AW: .*



Sancezz1 schrieb:


> war Oblivion nicht damals auch ohne Kopierschutz?


 
 jap kam komplett ohne genauso wie Sin of Solar Empire was sich auch ausgezeichnet mit glaub 400k verkauften einheiten nach 1-2 wochen und das nur in amerika...


----------



## nsq (4. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Ich wusste vorher, dass Ubisoft die Szene nicht besiegen wird. Die Szene ist unbesiegbar!

Danke SKIDROW!

PS: Ich finds arm, dass Ubi sich da rausreden will. Das die Version nicht funktioniert, ist einfach ne Lüge.


----------



## cryer (4. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Ok, ich hab keine Ahnung, ob meine Überlegung Sinn macht, aber bin auf eure Meinungen neugierig:

 Programme wie Steam oder eine einmalige Internet-Aktivierung senden bei der Registrierung eines Spiels einmalig einen "Freischaltcode" an das jeweilige Programm? Danach kann man dieses Programm problemlos auch offline spielen. Es wurde einmal verifiziert.
 Nun gehe ich davon aus, dass ubi aufgrund des permanenten Internetzwangs einfach diese "Freischaltcodes" in regelmäßigen Abständen sendet und nur hierdurch bestimmte Dateien auf der Festplatte ihren Betrieb aufnehmen bzw. einstellen. Es findet also nicht durchgänig, aber eben doch häufiger, ein Abgleich der Daten statt, was es einem Crack schwer macht dauerhaft zu funktionieren. Denn ohne die Rücksprache mit dem ubi-Server bekommt die Spielesoftware die Rückmeldung nicht, dass alles ok ist und Dateien, die für ein Weiterkommen nötig wären, bleiben gesperrt... 

 Das würde auch erklären, wieso das Spiel beim Verbindungsabriss nicht mehr läuft: es kann nicht, da wichtige Daten nun blockiert sind. Der neue Patch sorgt nur dafür, dass der ubi-Server öfter den Stand des Spiels abfragt, womit die genaue Position, abseits des letzten checkpoints gesichert werden kann.

 Es darf nun abgewartet werden, ob jemand es schafft diese "Abfrage-Erwartung" aus den Dateien zu entfernen bzw. ob alle nötigen Spielinhalte überhaupt von DVD installiert werden können und der ubi-Server nicht noch Daten in kleinen Häppchen sendet, während man spielt. 

 @nsq sicherer Sieg der "Szene"? Ich lad keine Programme runter und AC 2 interessiert mich nur tertiär... 
 Dann hätte sich meine Überlegung erledigt, wenn das Spiel nun läuft, ohne ubi-Spy-on-Board...


----------



## modderfreak (4. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Bablabla unser neuer Kopierschutz ist unfehlbar blabla SCHWACHSINN!
Wann sehen die Leute endlich ein, dass jeder Kopierschutz früher oder später gecrackt wird? Stattdessen werden immer mehr Systeme entwickelt die die Käufer in den Wahnsinn treiben.


----------



## Lurelein (4. März 2010)

*AW: .*

LOL jetzt lügt Ubisoft schon Kunden an. Haha das wird ja immer peinlicher.


----------



## German_Ripper (4. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Also SilentHunter5 ist gecrackt. Habs grad nachgelesen. Und wer wars mal wieder? Die Amigajungs  Ich halte mich an die Boardregeln und bewahre Schweigen über die Releasegruppe . Von wegen nicht knackbar. Was für nen Witz.


----------



## cromas (4. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Haha, das ist nicht schlecht! Wenn das System unfehlbar ist, wieso ist schon auf fast jeder Torrentseite Silent Hunter 5 hochgestellt?
 SKIDROW hat das System in weniger als 25 Stunden geknackt. Also entweder ist  SKIDROW verdammt gut im Cracken oder Ubisoft ist einfach schlecht. 
 Eins ist aber sicher: Jemand lügt! 
 In dem Fall ist es Ubisoft!


----------



## Elbart (4. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Das Spiel kann ja auch nicht funktionieren, lest euch mal den Changelog des 1.05-Patch durch.


----------



## EddWald (4. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Wenn man die Qualität der Ubisoft-Spiele ansieht, ist ein guter und funktionierender Kopierschutz schon ok.
Aber wenn ich dazu gezwungen bin, eine Internetanbindung zuhaben, nur um ein Spiel zu spielen, für das ich viel Geld bezahle und das am Ende nicht mal uneingeschränkt mein Eigentum ist, da ich es nicht weiter verkaufen kann, ist das für mich schon ein krasser Einschnitt in meine Rechte als Konsument.

Will sagen: Ein Gegenstand den ich käuflich erwerbe, bei dem ich aber nicht das Recht habe, mir Einahmen durch den späteren Weiterverkauf zu sichern, kann mir gestohlen bleiben...


----------



## MrBigX (4. März 2010)

*AW: .*



nsq schrieb:


> Ich wusste vorher, dass Ubisoft die Szene nicht besiegen wird. Die Szene ist unbesiegbar!
> 
> Danke SKIDROW!
> 
> PS: Ich finds arm, dass Ubi sich da rausreden will. Das die Version nicht funktioniert, ist einfach ne Lüge.


Die Szene ist überhaupt erst verantwortlich für diese ganze Scheiße mit dem Kopierschutz.


----------



## leckmuschel (4. März 2010)

*AW: .*

was glauben die leutz bei ubisoft eigentlich, was sie da aufhalten zu versuchen ?! die ankündigung des raubkopierschutz, ist nur eine herausvorderung an die hackergemeinschaft. diese freuen sich sogar drüber, denn es gibt arbeit, wo man in der szene gut rauskommen kann. imageverlust, profitverlust und demzufolge werteverluste in der börse, da sie dieses jahr zu 100% rote zahlen schreiben werden.
meine meinung ? ja ich gönne es ihnen !


----------



## knarfe1000 (4. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Ich bin ja kein Freund der Cracking-Szene, aber Ubisoft hat es nicht anders verdient. Mein Lachen beim Lesen der Nachricht war bis Montreal zu hören.


----------



## Farragut (4. März 2010)

*AW: .*



MrBigX schrieb:


> nsq schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich wusste vorher, dass Ubisoft die Szene nicht besiegen wird. Die Szene ist unbesiegbar!
> ...


   du glaubst aber auch jeden scheiss den die Firmen dir vorsetzen oder?


----------



## baummonster (4. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Naja die Frage mit der Schuld is so wie mitm Huhn und dem Ei. Meiner Meinung nach sind sowohl die Entwickler als auch die Scenegroups mit Schuld, allerdings kann man niemanden direkt den schwarzen Peter zuschieben.


----------



## lamora (4. März 2010)

*AW: .*



Farragut schrieb:


> MrBigX schrieb:
> 
> 
> > nsq schrieb:
> ...


Und du glaubst, dass Ubisoft einen Kopierschutz machen würde, wenn die "Szene" keine Spiele raubkopieren würde?


----------



## Elbart (4. März 2010)

*AW: .*



lamora schrieb:


> Farragut schrieb:
> 
> 
> > MrBigX schrieb:
> ...


   Ja, wie sonst will man den Gebrauchtspielemarkt austrocknen?


----------



## xdave78 (4. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Naja, ich glaube kaum, dass die Verluste durch Raubkopien wirklich sooo hoch sind. Ich spreche jetzt mal von den westlichen Ländern. Aber es heisst ja nicht wenn jmd ein Game zieht hätte er es gekauft wenn er es nicht hätte ziehen können. Is doch so oder? In Asien siehts da vllt nochn bissl kraser aus...wo 95% der im Umlauf befindlichen Software eine Raubkopie sein soll.


----------



## DarthDevil (4. März 2010)

*AW: .*



Elbart schrieb:


> lamora schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Farragut schrieb:
> ...


 so is es. wer tatsächlich glaubt ubisoft macht das wegen der raubkopien, der glaubt auch noch an den weihnachtsmann. also mal erlich leute, es hat noch NIE ein kopierschutz FUNKTIONIERT, und ihr glaubt tatsächlich das er kopierschutz wirklich zum schutz vor raubkopien dient????????


----------



## cinteX (4. März 2010)

*AW: .*



baummonster schrieb:


> Naja die Frage mit der Schuld is so wie mitm Huhn und dem Ei. Meiner Meinung nach sind sowohl die Entwickler als auch die Scenegroups mit Schuld, allerdings kann man niemanden direkt den schwarzen Peter zuschieben.


  Und genau da liegt der Knackpunkt.
  Warum programmiert man?

  Ich für meinen Teil finde die Herausforderung, Probleme zu lösen (in welcher Hinsicht auch immer) verdammt reizvoll. Genauso ist das mit den Crackern. Sie bekommen immer neues Futter an dem sie sich austoben können. Und die Publisher/Produzenten/Whatever liefern das auch immer, in form von "neuen", "unknackbaren" Kopierschutzsystemen.

  Weder Cracker noch Publisher sind schuld, sondern die Natur des Menschen.
  Der eine will sich schützen, der andere umgeht den Schutz, so geht es schon seit äonen von Jahren.


----------



## German_Ripper (4. März 2010)

*AW: .*



lamora schrieb:


> Farragut schrieb:
> 
> 
> > MrBigX schrieb:
> ...


   Natürlich ist der Sündenbock für die Multimediaindustrie die Releaseszene. Doch ist sie auch am Kopierschutz schuld? Nein denn sowas gibt es schon seit tausenden von Jahren. Es gab immer jemanden der seine Informationen für Dritte unzugänglich machen wollte. Selbst da gab es schon, wie wir sie im Heute und Jetzt bezeichnen Hacker. Das Thema ist älter als jeder hier von uns. Es gibt für diese Konstellation keine allgemeingültige Lösung . Ich finde den Wettlauf zwischen Industrie und Szene einfach nur spannend. Da gibt ein Publisher millionen von Euros für Schutzmechanismen aus, legt diese Kosten wiederum auf den potentiellen Kunden um und die Releasegroups brauchen mittlerweile weniger als einen Tag um die teuren Mechanismen zu umgehen. Als Beweis wird dann das gecrackte Release der breiten Öffentlichekeit zur Verfügung gestellt. Und die glaubt die Szene arbeitet nur für sie


----------



## MrBigX (4. März 2010)

*AW: .*



DarthDevil schrieb:


> Elbart schrieb:
> 
> 
> > lamora schrieb:
> ...


 Aber mit Nichten, ich glaube, dass der Kopierschutz integriert wurde um zu beweisen, dass die empirische Entropie 3. Grades eines vorwärtsgerichteten Koaxialgetriebes nach 500.000 Kilometern nur unbedeutend größer ist, als die Abutzung einer DVD nach 12.000 betiebsstunden in einem Mixer.


----------



## Schalkmund (4. März 2010)

*AW: .*



lamora schrieb:


> Farragut schrieb:
> 
> 
> > MrBigX schrieb:
> ...


   Bevor es keinen Kopierschutz für Spiele gab, gab es auch keine Szene, denn man konnte die Spiele einfach so kopieren ohne Jungs die sie cracken. Also zu erst kam der Kopierschutz dann die Cracker, denn ein Cracker der nix zu cracken hat macht ja keinen Sinn.


----------



## German_Ripper (4. März 2010)

*AW: .*



Schalkmund schrieb:


> lamora schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Farragut schrieb:
> ...


 
 Der nächste Müll. Die Jungs waren schon immer im Grenzwärtigen unterwegs. Nur haben Sie mit dem Kopierschutz(den es auch schon beim C64 gab) ihr Aufgabengebiet verlagert. Die Jungs stammen alle samt aus der Amigaszene aus den 80gern (Razor&Co.). Erst informieren dann schreiben.


----------



## Worrel (4. März 2010)

*AW: .*



cryer schrieb:


> ... Nun gehe ich davon aus, dass ubi aufgrund des permanenten Internetzwangs einfach diese "Freischaltcodes" in regelmäßigen Abständen sendet und nur hierdurch bestimmte Dateien auf der Festplatte ihren Betrieb aufnehmen bzw. einstellen. Es findet also nicht durchgänig, aber eben doch häufiger, ein Abgleich der Daten statt, was es einem Crack schwer macht dauerhaft zu funktionieren. Denn ohne die Rücksprache mit dem ubi-Server bekommt die Spielesoftware die Rückmeldung nicht, dass alles ok ist und Dateien, die für ein Weiterkommen nötig wären, bleiben gesperrt...


 An dieser Stelle mal ein kleiner Kurs in Software Grundlagen.

  1. Jedes Software Programm ist aus kleinen Fragmenten zusammengesetzt, die Daten aus Speicherzellen auslesen, in andere Speicherzellen schreiben, Werte dazu addieren/subtrahieren/multiplizieren und dann das Ergebnis in andere Speicherzellen auslagern.

  2. Befehle bestehen aus einer Abfolge der oben genannten Fragmente.

  3. In einer sauberen Programmstruktur sind wiederkehrende und oft benötigte Befehlsfolgen in Funktionen ausgelagert. Eine solche Funktion wäre beispielsweise: "Prüfe, ob eine Onlineverbindung besteht, lade Bestätigungscodes herunter und falls das klappt, fahre mit dem Spiel fort."

  4. Eine Funktion hat eine eindeutigen Anfangs- und eine eindeutige Endmarke.

  5. Um zB die Funktion "Überprüfe den Kopierschutz" zu knacken, müßte man jetzt "nur" in die erste Zeile der entsprechenden Funktion schreiben: "gehe zur Endmarke dieser Funktion" und "schon" wird die Funktion "Überprüfe den Kopierschutz" gar nicht mehr ausgeführt.

  Alternativ könnte man das Spiel auch genauso lassen, wie es ist.
  Dann versucht das Spiel, die Kopierschutzserver zu erreichen. 
  Lösung kann hier "einfach" sein, daß man ein Kopierschutzserverprogramm auf dem eigenen Rechner installiert, welches die eingehenden Daten des echten Kopierschutzservers nachstellt.


  Da es sich bei Software immer um abänderbare Programme handelt, _kann _man auch jede Software nach eigenem Gutdünken verändern (entsprechendes Fachwissen,Tools und Hardware vorausgesetzt).

  Und deshalb werden Kopierschütze auch immer geknackt werden - alles nur eine Frage der Zeit.


  PS: Das ist kein "Hackerfachwissen", sondern Inhalt jedes vernüftigen Grundlagenkurses zum Thema Programmierung.


----------



## Odin333 (4. März 2010)

*AW: .*



MrBigX schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Elbart schrieb:
> ...


 Der Kopierschutz wurde sicherlich einmal zu diesem Zweck erfunden, aber nach über 15 Jahren, in denen ein Kopierschutz nach dem anderen eingeknickt ist, wie ein angerissenes Streichholz, sollte inzwischen jedem klar sein, dass ein Softwareseitiger Kopierschutz eine Wirkung von gleich 0 hat, bzw. im Falle von Ubisoft jetzt, die Verkaufszahlen sogar nach unten drücken kann.
 Aber: Wo wirkt der Kopierschutz? Genau - beim Gebrauchtmarkt, niemand kauft ein Game, das z.B ein Installationslimit hat.
 Die Raubkopiererei wird genau dann ein Ende haben, wenn die Spiele nurnoch auf einem Server laufen (OnLive).


----------



## German_Ripper (4. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Fest steht, es ist nicht nur ein Crack(veränderte Startdatei *.exe) der zum Spielen benötigt wird, sondern ein zusätzlicher Content. Nehmen wir an du spielst das Spiel komplett durch dann müssten Dir alle Daten von den UBI-Servern zugespielt werden. Beherrschst du auch die eingehenden Daten zu speichern ist das Spiel vollständig und du kannst den zusätzlichen Content in deinem Installationsordner hinterlegen. Das ist grob gesagt alles.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Wahrscheinlich wollte Ubisoft einfach mal kreativ sein. Da haben sie sich gedacht: "Wenn wir schon nicht bei unseren Spielen kreativ sind, dann erschaffen wir einfach mal ein neues Genre!"

 SPOG

 Singleplayer-Online-Game


----------



## cryer (4. März 2010)

*AW: .*



German_Ripper schrieb:


> Fest steht, es ist nicht nur ein Crack(veränderte Startdatei *.exe) der zum Spielen benötigt wird, sondern ein zusätzlicher Content. Nehmen wir an du spielst das Spiel komplett durch dann müssten Dir alle Daten von den UBI-Servern zugespielt werden. Beherrschst du auch die eingehenden Daten zu speichern ist das Spiel vollständig und du kannst den zusätzlichen Content in deinem Installationsordner hinterlegen. Das ist grob gesagt alles.


 Also einfach darauf warten, bis jemand, der all diese Voraussetzungen erfüllt, diese "Daten" dann ins Netz stellt.
 Und danke Worrel für diese Erklärungen, aber es hat einen Grund, warum ich meinen Studienplatz in Software Entwicklung damals nicht angenommen habe 
 Start- und Endsequenzen sind mir aber aus der Medizin/Biologie bekannt


----------



## Diezel (4. März 2010)

*AW: .*



German_Ripper schrieb:


> Fest steht, es ist nicht nur ein Crack(veränderte Startdatei *.exe) der zum Spielen benötigt wird, sondern ein zusätzlicher Content. Nehmen wir an du spielst das Spiel komplett durch dann müssten Dir alle Daten von den UBI-Servern zugespielt werden. Beherrschst du auch die eingehenden Daten zu speichern ist das Spiel vollständig und du kannst den zusätzlichen Content in deinem Installationsordner hinterlegen. Das ist grob gesagt alles.


 genau das.
 und es wird glaube ich kein gosses problem für die teams skidrow, reloaded und wie die alle heissen darstellen.


----------



## Pope (4. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Also ehrlich. Wer glaubt denn wirklich, dass diese dämlichen DRM-Maßnahmen Raubkopien verhindern ?
Für alle die DRM ablehnen, ist der Griff zur Raubkopie doch zwischenzeitlich so komfortabel, dass man sich mit diesen Kopierschutzmechnismen gar nicht herumärgern braucht.
Mir ist es trotzdem lieber, wenn ich ein Spiel kaufen könnte, sofern es ohne DRM auskommt. DRM kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Da verzichte ich lieber aufs Zocken und gebe mein Geld für andere Hobbies aus. Nicht jeder ist aber so konsequent wie ich und verzichtet dann lieber aufs Spielen, denn für wenig Geld bekommt man anonyme Premium-Accounts bei Filehostern. Die Files dort sind in jedem Fall ohne DRM.


----------



## Drinius (4. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Da kriegt man echt nen Lachflash wenn man sowas liest - und es ist wohl logisch, warum UbiSoft behauptet, der Crack würde nicht wirklich was nützen. Wenn nicht diese Version dann die nächste. 

 Das Programm läuft, der erste Schritt zum Untergang des Kopierschutzes ist eingeleitet. Vielleicht kann dann Ubisoft endlich wieder zurückkehren zur Spieleproduktion und denkt nicht weiter über Repressalien gegen seine Kunden(!) nach.

 btw: Bei der geringen Datenübertragungsrate die vorausgesetzt wird kann nicht sonderlich viel Content im Hintergrund unbemerkt nachgeladen werden, zumal man hört, das die Kaufsversion von Silent Hunter 5 auch nicht wirklich bugfrei sein soll - weshalb auch ein Patch erschienen ist afaik


----------



## ferrari2k (4. März 2010)

*AW: .*



Drinius schrieb:


> Da kriegt man echt nen Lachflash wenn man sowas liest - und es ist wohl logisch, warum UbiSoft behauptet, der Crack würde nicht wirklich was nützen. Wenn nicht diese Version dann die nächste.
> 
> Das Programm läuft, der erste Schritt zum Untergang des Kopierschutzes ist eingeleitet. Vielleicht kann dann Ubisoft endlich wieder zurückkehren zur Spieleproduktion und denkt nicht weiter über Repressalien gegen seine Kunden(!) nach.
> 
> btw: Bei der geringen Datenübertragungsrate die vorausgesetzt wird kann nicht sonderlich viel Content im Hintergrund unbemerkt nachgeladen werden, zumal man hört, das die Kaufsversion von Silent Hunter 5 auch nicht wirklich bugfrei sein soll - weshalb auch ein Patch erschienen ist afaik


Das würd ich fast britisches Understatement nennen, in den Foren quillen die Posts über, dass das ein Bugfest sein soll


----------



## zerr (6. März 2010)

*AW: .*

laut razor 1911 ist der crack schon zu 90% fertig  man muss nicht cd key angeben, die wollen jetzt rausfinden wie das mit savegames funtzt und dann den crack rausbringen 

soviel zum theman Ubisofts kopierschutz


----------



## Tut_Ench (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Gut, Assassins Creed und Silent Hunter interessieren mich nicht so brennend, aber wenn ich zu den Kunden gehört hätte, die da ganze Wochenende nicht spielen können, dann wär ich direkt heute morgen wieder zum Händler gegangen, hätte denen das Game auf den Tresen geknallt und mein Geld zurückgeholt.

 Die permanente Onlineverbindung ist für ein Singleplayerspiel einfach mal der größte Hirnschiss des Jahrhunderts, als würde das die Leute davon abhalten das Spiel zu cracken. Gerade so eine Methode motiviert doch die professionellen Cracker noch vielmehr, denn das ist mal eine harte Nuss, an der man rumknobeln kann und das Prestige ist noch größer, wenn man es dann schafft.


 Naja, sollen sie machen, ich werd mir auf garkeinen Fall irgendein Solospiel kaufen, bei dem man dauerhaft online sein muss, um es zu zocken.


----------



## secondim (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Ich finds klasse das das nicht erst nach Monaten passiert ist, sondern sehr zeitnah... lol xD


----------



## FMEA (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



secondim schrieb:


> Ich finds klasse das das nicht erst nach Monaten passiert ist, sondern sehr zeitnah... lol xD


   das hab ich mir auch gedacht. so tuts am meisten weh


----------



## Trancemaster (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Was hab ich gelacht am Wochenende. Da hat wohl jemand vergessen, dass man Websites und Server "angreifen" kann und durchaus die Möglichkeit besteht, diese zeitweilig, und auch länger zeitweilig lahm zu legen. *fg* 
Sowas aber auch - ist ja nicht so, dass Ubisoft schon im Vorfeld darauf hingewiesen wurde... ach was. 

Immerhin, so kann man die "Spielzeit" auch wunderbar strecken. *schmunzel*


----------



## Odin333 (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Ich kann nur sagen, dass jeder einzelne, der sich eines dieser Spiele gekauft hat, die Probleme verdient hat, die er jetzt hat.

(Wenn man weiss, dass im Kofferraum eines Gebrauchtwagens eine Leiche liegt, wird man ihn wohl kaum kaufen)


----------



## Randkobold (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

also ist aufjedenfall gecrackt. n bekannter von mir hat sich das spiel gekauft hat aber keine dauerhafte internetanbindung...also keks gesucht ...gefunden...savegames koreckt eingefügt und läuft 

aber das man für nen singleplayer game erst nen keks braucht ums trotz kauf auch zuhause zocken zukönnen is ma echt ne sauerei!!!!


----------



## Gnadelwarz (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



zerr schrieb:


> laut razor 1911 ist der crack schon zu 90% fertig  man muss nicht cd key angeben, die wollen jetzt rausfinden wie das mit savegames funtzt und dann den crack rausbringen
> 
> soviel zum theman Ubisofts kopierschutz


 Aber es ist schon Schade das man sich jetzt schon einen Crack für ein Spiel installieren "muss" auch wenn man es normal im Laden erstanden hat damit man Problemlos spielen kann. Dieser "Kopierschutz" ist Kunden Gängelei und ein verrat am Ehrlichen Kunden. Ich habe AC2 für die X-Box360 und es macht einen Heiden spass. Aber für den PC würde ich es nicht mal mit einer Kneifzange anfassen bei diesem "kopierschutz" bzw DRM system. 
 Sollen sie dran ersticken.
 Ist wenigstens die Steam version frei von diesem Virus?


----------



## Farragut (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

sorry aber das geschieht allen leuten recht, die sich auf sowas auch noch freiwillig einlassen. jemand der sich so entmündigen lässt was seine eigene freizeit und sein geliebtes hobby angeht, hat solch eine blutige nase nur verdient!


----------



## nolleX (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Omfg, ganz großes Kino Ubisoft!
Da freut man sich auf AC 2, wird dann durch den Onlinezwang eines Offline-Spiels mit Füßen getreten, glaubt, dass man es EINMAL für sein Lieblingsspiel aushalten kann und dann SO EIN FETTER SCHLAG ins Gesicht.

Entweder wird das heute noch zurückgegeben oder in den Mülleimer gekloppt, wobei Ubisoft ja dann trotzdem noch mein Geld häte, was ich zurückhaben will -.-

Einfach nur unglaublich.
"Es wird keine EInschränkungen für die Spieler geben" - hahaha.


----------



## Bonkic (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



Odin333 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen, dass jeder einzelne, der sich eines dieser Spiele gekauft hat, die Probleme verdient hat, die er jetzt hat.
> 
> (Wenn man weiss, dass im Kofferraum eines Gebrauchtwagens eine Leiche liegt, wird man ihn wohl kaum kaufen)


 
 aso - wenn ich ein produkt kaufe, das nicht funktioniert, ist das also meine schuld.
 interessant... 


 aber zum thema (drm-probleme am we):
 wie kann bitteschön so was passieren? 
 ganz im ernst: an stelle von ubi hätte ich doch wirklich ALLES daran gesetzt, das da nix schief gehen KANN (bitte jetzt nicht mit technischen details langweilen, ist irrelevant)!
 an peinlichkeit wirklich nicht mehr zu überbieten.
 lächerlich.


----------



## nolleX (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



Farragut schrieb:


> sorry aber das geschieht allen leuten recht, die sich auf sowas auch noch freiwillig einlassen. jemand der sich so entmündigen lässt was seine eigene freizeit und sein geliebtes hobby angeht, hat solch eine blutige nase nur verdient!


 
 Wie in meinem anderen Post geschrieben, werden wohl einige (wie ich) gedacht haben, dass es sich wohl einmal für eines DER Spiele aushalten lässt.
 Leider waren wir da zu gutgläubig und wurden geblendet...

 Aber anstatt uns jetzt zu beleidigen, solltet ihr lieber froh sein, dass jetzt auch diejenigen, die das gekauft haben, die Schnauze endgültig voll haben, meinst du nicht auch?
 Ansonsten müsste ich an deiner geistigen Reife zweifeln.


----------



## Rabowke (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



			
				Trancemaster am 08.03.2010 09:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hab ich gelacht am Wochenende. Da hat wohl jemand vergessen, dass man Websites und Server "angreifen" kann und durchaus die Möglichkeit besteht, diese zeitweilig, und auch länger zeitweilig lahm zu legen. *fg*
> Sowas aber auch - ist ja nicht so, dass Ubisoft schon im Vorfeld darauf hingewiesen wurde... ach was.


Ist es bestätigt, das es sich hierbei um eine DDoS Attacke gehandelt hat?
Sind die Probleme eigentlich behoben?

Hatte am WE nur in einigen Foren gelesen, dass User wohl Schwierigkeiten hatten, sich bei Ubisoft einzuloggen.



> Immerhin, so kann man die "Spielzeit" auch wunderbar strecken. *schmunzel*


Diese kleine Stichelei hat ein Ass. Creed II aber nicht nötig. 

Ich hab es jetzt um die 8-10 Stunden gespielt, habe keine Nebenmissionen gemacht und/oder großartig erkundet & bin jetzt erst in Venedig angekommen.

Find ich, bis jetzt, absolut in Ordnung. Laut "Achievements" hab ich wohl ein wenig mehr als 1 / 3 des Spiels abgeschlossen, müsste grad Erinnerungssequenz 5 oder 6 beendet haben.

Übrigens, bislang hält der Kopierschutz noch was er verspricht: ACII ist nicht geknackt, jedenfalls nicht so, dass man es spielen kann. 

Vorallem würde mich interessieren, woher ihr die Informationen von "RZR meinte, wir haben es zu 90% fertig" habt? 

Lasst mich raten: von einem Freund der Bekannte, kennt jemand in elitären iRC Channels der Verbindung hat zu einem dritten, der wiederum [...].

Wär mir neu wenn Gruppen ihren Statusbericht 'preisgeben'.


----------



## Herosh1 (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Haha hab mir dsie ps3 version geholt und ich kann es spielen wann ich möchte ^^^^^^ ubi soft euer kopierschutz ist fürn A**** ich gebe den anderen Usern recht, ich Saug mir auch Lieber das spiel Anstat 50 € für ein spiel auszugeben, achja euer Kopierschutz system wird nie etwas bringen solange es Leute gibt wo Spiele Saugen, wird es auch Leute geben wo Cracks und SerialZ dazu auftauchen lassen :=))  Naja Ubisoft die Konsequenzen werden sich bald in den Verkaufszahlen wiederspiegeln. Schönen Tag noch


----------



## LWHAbaddon (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Ich lach mich schlapp - wer ein Spiel mit einem derartigen "Kopierschutz" kauft, ist selber Schuld, wenn es wegen Verbindungsproblemen oder Serverauslastungen nicht spielbar ist.

Kein Mitleid.


----------



## Hunty (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Ich habe kein Mitleid mit UbiSoft, dass sind die selber schuld, weil genau sowas viele befürchtet und prophezeit haben. Aber UbiSoft ist ja lernresistent.


----------



## Blade_1 (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Gestern Morgen hatte ich versucht das Spiel zu starten um 11 Uhr. Nix.  Nach einer Woche Betrieb dachte ich mir, dass ein Neustart vielleicht aushelfen könnte. Nö. Auch nicht.
Dann den Launcher gestartet und halt solange gewartet bis es gestartet hat. Und im Menü kam dann sofort die Meldung "Erstelle Netzwerkverbindung/Zurück zu Windows". Hab ich halt gewartet bis es soweit war. Nach insgesamt 10 Minuten gings dann schließlich los. Und dann gabs keinerlei Probleme mehr.

Und jetzt mal kurz am Rande: Das Spiel ist wirklich geil. Ich wollte es mir nicht holen wegen des Kopierschutzes....aber richtig, richtig gut. In eigener Wertung würde es von mir (jedoch ohne den dämlichen Kopierschutz) ne Wertung von locker über 90% bekommen. Ich würd es auch mit dem KS jedem empfehlen. Wirklich.

Man kann noch so dagegen Sturm laufen, Ubi wird es glaube ich nicht mehr ändern. Und wenn keine Leute mehr die PC-Titel kaufen, wird es das wohl bald gewesen sein mit den Top-Titeln für den PC.


----------



## IronAyden (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Also ich habe mich auch sehr auf dieses Game gefreut, da ich den ersten Teil ja schon sehr gut fande. Aber ich habe mich auch entschieden, dieses Spiel nicht zu kaufen, Erstens aus Prinzip nicht und zweitens genau wegen solch einem Fall. Ich habe nur die Befürchtung, das Ubisoft früher oder später nur noch Spiele für die Konsole entwickelt, weil sie auf dem PC Markt keine Chance mehr sehen, wenn sich die Spiele mit dieser Art von Kopierschutz nicht durchsetzen. Warten wir mal ab, wie die Verkaufszahlen sind...


----------



## mwd222 (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Was macht ihr eigentlich, wenn Ubisoft dür diese Spiele die Server runterfährt (ich meine für immer und nicht nur zur "wartung") - Dann könnt ihr doch solche Spiele in die Tonne kloppen, oder?


----------



## Saikano (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Dann will Ubisoft ein Patch bringen, der dafür sorgt das es nicht mehr erforderlich ist.


----------



## Rabowke (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



			
				mwd222 am 08.03.2010 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht ihr eigentlich, wenn Ubisoft dür diese Spiele die Server runterfährt (ich meine für immer und nicht nur zur "wartung") - Dann könnt ihr doch solche Spiele in die Tonne kloppen, oder?


Laut UbiSoft wird für so einen Fall ein Patch veröffentlicht, der die DRM Abfrage entfernt. Entweder weil UbiSoft pleite ist oder, was wohl wahrscheinlicher ist, der Titel mittlerweile so alt geworden ist, dass es wirtschaftlich nicht sinnvoll ist, weiter ein DRM Serverpark für dieses Spiel zu unterhalten.

Ich frag mich eh, wie sich sowas finanziert, denn der technische Aufwand ist ja nun doch ziemlich hoch ( und teuer ). Ein AC2 für PC kostet 23 Pfund in England ... was bleibt da noch wirklich hängen?  :-o


----------



## nolleX (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



LWHAbaddon schrieb:


> Ich lach mich schlapp - wer ein Spiel mit einem derartigen "Kopierschutz" kauft, ist selber Schuld, wenn es wegen Verbindungsproblemen oder Serverauslastungen nicht spielbar ist.
> 
> Kein Mitleid.


 
 Und ich zweifel an deiner geistigen Reife.
 Es gibt durchaus Spieler, die sich seit Monaten/Jahren auf einen Titel freuen und ihn dann um jeden Preis haben wollen, weil es das SPIEL AN SICH verdient. Ich weiß ja nicht, was du so alles kaufst, aber Kompromisse geht jeder ein, der etwas unbedingt haben will.
 Natürlich ist es nicht schön, dauernd online zu sein, allerdings habe ich in der Theorie kein Problem damit - Routerreset zu einer Zeit, in der ich nicht zocke und auch sonst so gut wie nie Verbindungsprobleme.

 Somit steht EIGENTLICH einem stundenlangen Spielspaß mit AC 2 nichts im Wege.
 Eigentlich...

 Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass Ubisoft es so dermaßen versaut. Ein Spiel wie AC 2 hat es verdient, gespielt zu werden. Ich würde es auch weiterhin spielen, trotz des Onlinezwangs, da es einfach richtig gut ist.
 Aber gleich am ersten Wochenende zu versagen - das hätte sich wohl niemand gedacht.
 Und somit kommt es zurück.


 Dennoch versteh ich solche Typen wie dich nicht. Es ist jedem selbst überlassen, was er kauft. Man kann ihn auf die Gefahren, Einschränkungen etc hinweisen, aber nicht die eigene Meinung aufzwingen.
 Umso schader ist es, dass ihr dann meint, gleich jeden auslachen zu müssen oder gar beleidigend zu werden.
 In meinen Augen zeugt das nicht gerade von geistiger Reife. Ob man es kauft, darüber kann und muss man diskutieren - aber das dann so weiterzuführen, mMn ein Armutszeugnis auch von euch.


----------



## Gilthanaz (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



nolleX schrieb:


> Dennoch versteh ich solche Typen wie dich nicht. Es ist jedem selbst überlassen, was er kauft. Man kann ihn auf die Gefahren, Einschränkungen etc hinweisen, aber nicht die eigene Meinung aufzwingen.
> Umso schader ist es, dass ihr dann meint, gleich jeden auslachen zu müssen oder gar beleidigend zu werden.
> In meinen Augen zeugt das nicht gerade von geistiger Reife. Ob man es kauft, darüber kann und muss man diskutieren - aber das dann so weiterzuführen, mMn ein Armutszeugnis auch von euch.


  Ich kann Ihnen das ganz sachlich erklären: Wegen Leuten wie Ihnen, die das Spiel TROTZDEM kaufen, leiden alle anderen weiterhin unter solch unnötigen Kopierschutzversuchen. Würden endlich mal alle *konsequent* den kauf dieser Spiele verweigern, wäre der Kopierschutz in drei Wochen weggepatched und die Idee dahinter würde bekommen, was sie verdient: nämlich sterben. 

  Da Sie aber trotzdem kaufen, und etliche andere auch, denkt Ubisoft: Na, geht doch, da murren ja nur einige. Also: Danke! Sie hätten auch helfen können diese Geißel der Gamer zu bekämpfen, und dann das Spiel eben kaufen wenn der Kopierschutz weggepatched gewesen wäre. 

  Haben Sie jetzt verstanden?   

 Edit:
 Zum eigentlichen Thema: Die Idee dieser Art von Kopierschutz kann nur einem Managementnullchecker auf dem Klo eingefallen sein. Spiele mit so einem Kopierschutz kommen mir nicht ins Haus - jetzt nicht und nie wieder. Schlecht für die Industrie: Denn ich gehöre zur Schicht, die sich gute Spiele auch mehrmals kauft, falls sie es wert sind. Und so.. spiele ich X-COM 1 zum 254. mal durch und Ubisoft sieht keinen Cent von mir.


----------



## Rabowke (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



			
				nolleX am 08.03.2010 10:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Dennoch versteh ich solche Typen wie dich nicht. Es ist jedem selbst überlassen, was er kauft. Man kann ihn auf die Gefahren, Einschränkungen etc hinweisen, aber nicht die eigene Meinung aufzwingen.
> Umso schader ist es, dass ihr dann meint, gleich jeden auslachen zu müssen oder gar beleidigend zu werden.
> In meinen Augen zeugt das nicht gerade von geistiger Reife. Ob man es kauft, darüber kann und muss man diskutieren - aber das dann so weiterzuführen, mMn ein Armutszeugnis auch von euch.


Alles richtig, jeder kann und darf das kaufen, was er möchte.

Ich erinnere mich nur an die Kommentare zu Sacred 2, wo ich auch "angegriffen" worden bin, warum ich mir das Spiel gekäuft hätte wg. den Aktivierungslimits etc.

Wenn jemand mit dem KS kein Problem hat, kauft er ... so einfach.

Allerdings sollten sich dann die Leute nicht in Foren ( außer Ubisoft  ) darüber beschweren, dass da Spiel auf Grund des KS bei ihnen nicht läuft. Sie wussten was sie gekauft und damit akzeptiert haben: einen DRM KS wie es ihn vorher nicht gab.

Jeder mit nur ein bissel technischem Verständnis wird wissen, dass es immer zu Problemen kommen kann, ich erinner nur an den Releasetag von Half-Life 2, wo die letzten paar MB von Steam geladen werden mussten und die Server unter der Last einfach die Hufe gestreckt haben.

Technik ist niemals zu 100% ausfallsicher ... das sollte jedem bewusst sein.


----------



## Trancemaster (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



nolleX schrieb:


> LWHAbaddon schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich lach mich schlapp - wer ein Spiel mit einem derartigen "Kopierschutz" kauft, ist selber Schuld, wenn es wegen Verbindungsproblemen oder Serverauslastungen nicht spielbar ist.
> ...


 Naja, "Armutszeugnis" der geistigen Reife hin oder her. Streng genommen ist es Ansichtssache - so bin auch ich der Meinung das der Käufer dieses Spiels viel "ärmer" ist, als derjenige der sich nun schelmisch lachend und hämisch darüber amüsiert - gerade weil er den Schaden eben NICHT hat.

 SH5 und AC2 sind die ERSTEN Spiele überhaupt, auf die ich tatsächlich verzichte, weil mir dieser Kopierschutz deutlich zu weit geht. Sie werden auch nicht gekauft, und später "umgangen", sondern sie bleiben im Laden stehen. Da ist mir egal wie genial ich Vorgänger fand, da ist mir egal ob der Entwickler den Schaden davon trägt - hier ist meine "Kaufschwelle" zu hoch, als das ich sie - auch Angesichts der neusten Entwicklung - darüber schwinge, um mich derartig gängeln zu lassen, und DANN AUCH NOCH zum Gespött werde.


----------



## Rabowke (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



			
				Gilthanaz am 08.03.2010 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Haben Sie jetzt verstanden?


Ich glaube du hast seinen Beitrag nicht verstanden, oder?
Mit welchem Recht forderst du, dass andere verzichten? Wenn jemand kein Problem mit so einem KS hat, mit den Konsequenzen ( in jeder Hinsicht ) leben kann ... warum soll er das Spiel dann nicht kaufen?

Kommt mal von eurem hohen Ross runter & überlasst bitte jedem die eigene Entscheidung, ob er mit Umstand XYZ leben kann.

Ohne Worte ...


----------



## Gilthanaz (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ohne Worte ...


 Wenn man "Ohne Worte" schreibt, sollte man auch sonst nichts tippen  Zum Grund warum mich das sehr wohl was angeht, was andere tun:

 Es ist wie mit dem rauchen. Es schadet den Leuten, die es tun, aber eben auch allen anderen in der Umgebung. Und genau so ist es mit dem Kopierschutz. Die Konsumenten schaden sich selber, und durch diese rücksichtslosigkeit auch allen anderen Gamern. 

 Jetzt klar, das dies nichts mit "hohem Ross" oder so zu tun hat? 

 - G


----------



## einkaufswagen (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

*lach* ... von einigen Bekannten weiß ich, das sowohl SH5 als auch AC2 in der gecrackten Version voll funktionsfähig und unproblematisch laufen... ganz unabhängig von den UbiServern - warum ich zukünftig also weiterhin Spiele von Ubisoft kaufen sollte (...und ich war so bescheuert, mir AC2 zu kaufen...) frage ich mich angesichts, des "unknackbaren" Kopierschutzes, der Käufer nicht spielen lässt, Raubkopierer allerdings schon... Klasse Arbeit Ubisoft... ich freu mich schon auf den nächsten Titel und bestell schonmal mein Usenet-Abo...

Scheißladen!


----------



## danmage (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



Gilthanaz schrieb:


> nolleX schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dennoch versteh ich solche Typen wie dich nicht. Es ist jedem selbst überlassen, was er kauft. Man kann ihn auf die Gefahren, Einschränkungen etc hinweisen, aber nicht die eigene Meinung aufzwingen.
> ...


 
 +++ Volle Zustimmung

 Sicherlich soll jeder selbst entscheiden ob er das Spiel kauft oder nicht. Aber er muß sich auch bewußt sein was das für Konsequenzen haben kann. 
 Wenn sich jetzt alle wie Lemminge das Spiel kaufen würden, weil sie das Spiel sofort, auf der Stelle haben wollen, wäre das ein Signal an Ubisoft, daß dieser KS von den Computerpielern ohne wenn und aber angenommen wird.  Und das wiederum wird zur weiteren Gängelung und zu weiteren Einschränkungen für den ehrlichen Käufer führen.
 Über die Schwarzkopierer brauchen wir gar nicht reden. Die kopieren so oder so und haben nicht die Unanehmlichkeiten, die der ehrliche Käufer hat .


----------



## anjuna80 (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



Gilthanaz schrieb:


> Rabowke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ohne Worte ...
> ...


 Wie jeder Vergleich hinkt auch dieser. Ein Produkt wird auf dem Markt angeboten, und die Konsumenten akzeptieren es oder nicht. Du akzeptierst es nicht, andere können damit leben. Und nur weil andere Spieler nicht deine Sensibilität gegenüber dem Kopierschutz teilen....


----------



## utopia (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Also mal ehrlich, mir ist doch egal was da für ein Kopierschutz drauf
 ist. Das Spiel fetzt und ich hab das ganze WE fein durchgedaddelt. Von
 mir aus sollen die noch viel extremere Schutzmechanismen entwickeln.
 Solange ich spielen kann, solange interessierts mich nicht und wenn ich
 nicht spielen kann, dann guck ich halt Fernsehen. Man muß nicht immer
 alles dramatisieren und überall den Don Quichote zelebrieren.
  Genießt das Spiel, alles andere ist doch nur Beiwerk.

 Bei manchen hab ich den Eindruck die holen sich die Games um dann mit
 dem Kopierschutz zuspielen und nicht mit dem Inhalt. Man Man.


----------



## Gilthanaz (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Wie jeder Vergleich hinkt auch dieser. Ein Produkt wird auf dem Markt angeboten, und die Konsumenten akzeptieren es oder nicht. Du akzeptierst es nicht, andere können damit leben. Und nur weil andere Spieler nicht deine Sensibilität gegenüber dem Kopierschutz teilen....


 Sie haben es leider nicht ganz verstanden: Der Punkt ist auch so wie Sie es ausdrücken immer noch zu 100% valid. Nämlich, das es nicht drauf ankommt ob die Konsumenten, die trotz Kopierschutz kaufen, damit leben können; sondern das sie damit quasi den anderen solche Kopierschutzmaßnahmen aufzwingen. Wie soll der Publisher lernen das er nur Schei... baut wenn er noch dafür belohnt wird? Publisher muss man erziehen, wie Hunde  Braver Publisher = Ich kaufe was. Böser Publisher = Gibts kein Geld.

 Ergo ist es nach wie vor gegeben, das die eine Gruppe der anderen durch ihr verhalten etwas aufzwingt. Das ist Fakt, wie man es auch dreht und wendet. Wie immer scheitert es hier an der menschlichen Natur des "Ich, ich, ich"-verhaltens  

 Aber eigentlich unwichtig: Ich kaufe die Spiele sicherlich nicht, wie ich auch schon alle Spiele mit Starforce verweigere. Und wenn genug Leute mitmachen würden, gäbe es das Problem gar nicht 

 - G


----------



## Bob-Hawk (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Man darf die Firma und die Konsequenzen nicht vergessen, wenn der Kopierschutz nicht angenommen werden würde. Z.B. durch die Weigerung des Kunden ein Spiel mit diesem Kopierschutz zu kaufen.

1. Konsequenz: Ubi-Soft stellt die Herstellung von dem Spiel ein und wird die Serie nicht weiter verfolgen.

2. Konsequenz: Ubi-Soft sieht, dass der Kopierschutz von der Hacker-Szene ausgehebelt wird und wird einen noch besseren Kopierschutz entwickeln lassen. Dies bedeutet mehr Entwicklerkosten für das Spiel (wobei das Geld in den Kopierschutz läuft nicht in das eigendliche Spiel) und damit wird der Preis für ein möglicherweise schlechtes nicht ausgereiftes Spiel teurer ausfallen als es wert ist (Beispiel SH5)

Und genau das wird Ubi machen. Ich kenne Ubi bereits seit sehr vielen Jahren und habe einiges mitgemacht, speziell in der Simulations-Branche. Und Ubi hatte bereits vor etwa 3 Jahren geschrieben, dass sie keine weitere Simulation mehr für U-Boote machen würden, weil einfach kein Markt dafür besteht.

Eine Firma wie diese wird immer den Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes gehen. Mainstream für alle Spiele. Möglichst viele Benutzer erreichen. Dabei kommen spezielle Wünsche eben zu kurz.


----------



## Gustav2008 (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Ich kaufe schon seit Soldier keine JoWood-Spiele mehr und wenn gleich ich auch kein direkt Betroffener bin (habe weder SH5 noch AC2), werde ich es bis auf weitres mit Ubisoft ebenso halten. Würde ich SH5 oder AC2 erworben haben, so wäre es heute in der Post zum Händler, um möglichst bald mein Geld wieder auf dem Konto zu sehen. Der tolle Kopierschutz wurde aber laut einiger Sites schon vor dem Release geknackt, vielleicht hilft gamecopyworld weiter, wenn man es nicht zurückschicken will 

 Auf die aktuellen und kommenden JoWood und gerne auch auf Ubisoft-Titel http://www.ubi.com/de/Games/Search.aspx?plTag=pc kann ich dankend verzichten. Anno habe ich schon und Siedler macht mir nur auf dem Amiga Spaß. Wir wärmen Titel immer wieder so lange auf, bis alle kotzen, scheint ja eine geniale Strategie von Ubisoft zu sein.


----------



## Rabowke (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



			
				einkaufswagen am 08.03.2010 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> *lach* ... von einigen Bekannten weiß ich, das sowohl SH5 als auch AC2 in der gecrackten Version voll funktionsfähig und unproblematisch laufen...


Dann hat dich aber dein Bekannter mit einem *lach* angelogen. SH5 ist zwar spielbar, aber absolut verbuggt ( versteckte Trigger sowie generell buggy ) und AC2 ist zwar startfähig, aber nicht spielbar. Sprich: du kannst keine Missionen starten etc.pp.

Also bei AC2 hält der KS noch, was er verspricht.


----------



## Undeceived (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

NICHT kaufen ist das einzige wirksame Zeichen! 

  Wer kauft und dann mit Crack spielt und meint, er würde Übersoft somit schaden, schießt sich selbst ins Bein, denn das Geld hat der Konzern bereits! Ziel erfüllt.

*NICHT KAUFEN! 
*


----------



## Rock08 (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



Undeceived schrieb:


> NICHT kaufen ist das einzige wirksame Zeichen!
> 
> Wer kauft und dann mit Crack spielt und meint, er würde Übersoft somit schaden, schießt sich selbst ins Bein, denn das Geld hat der Konzern bereits! Ziel erfüllt.
> 
> ...


 Genau ich wollts mir auch erst holen weil ich die beiden Teile vorher schon toll fand,aber was man dann so über das Game ließt jetzt mit den Probs und Bugs nein danke da spar ich mir das Geld lieber.Ich hols mir dann vieleicht mal wenns im 10 Euro Stapel liegt  ,kann ja nich lange dauern war ja bei SH4 genauso.


----------



## anjuna80 (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



Gilthanaz schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie jeder Vergleich hinkt auch dieser. Ein Produkt wird auf dem Markt angeboten, und die Konsumenten akzeptieren es oder nicht. Du akzeptierst es nicht, andere können damit leben. Und nur weil andere Spieler nicht deine Sensibilität gegenüber dem Kopierschutz teilen....
> ...


Ich verstehe Ihr anliegen sehr genau, jedoch hab ich das Gefühl, dass Sie *mir *ein bestimmtes Kaufverhalten aufzwingen wollen. 
 Nur weil Sie mit einer Entwicklung in der Spieleindustrie nicht einverstanden sind, muss sich nicht die Masse nach Ihnen richten. Es war schon immer so, dass der Kunde mit einer Entwicklung entweder konform gegangen ist und sie durch Käufe akzeptiert hat, oder halt abgelehnt hat. 
 Da Sie so gerne mit Vergleichen arbeiten: Ich finde es auch beschi****, dass Sky die Exkulsivrechte an Bundesligaspielen, Champions League usw. hat und würde diese Abzocke am Kunden niemals mitmachen, dennoch hack ich nicht auf die Abonnenten eines Sky-Abos ein. Das System wurde halt vom Markt akzeptiert, so sehr es mir gegen den Strich geht.

 Ich finde das System alles andere als gut und werde mir die Spiele auch nicht kaufen, aber wenn jemand die Einschränkungen in Kauf nimmt, ist das sein gutes Recht. 
 Abgesehen davon glaub ich, dass schon genug negatives Echo vorhanden ist und Ubisoft sich verstärkt Gedanken macht.


----------



## baiR (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



> Spieler von Assassin's Creed 2 und Silent Hunter 5
> haben ein ruhiges Wochenende hinter sich. Ungewollt. Denn am Sonntag war
> es teilweise nicht möglich die beiden Games zu spielen.


 Das ist ja total geil.   
 Ich kriege mich nicht mehr ein.
 Hoffentlich ist es Ubisoft eine Lehre.

 Da kommt man sich wieder als ehrlicher Kunde verarscht vor und Raupkopierer konnten dann am WE ganz normal weiterzocken.


----------



## Angeldust (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Was wirklich bedenklich ist, dass sich das Gerücht hartnäckig hält dass die Server wegen Hackerangriffen ausfielen und die Hacker Kontrolle über die Server hatten/haben.

 Das hieße dann auch dass man quasi jedermann der sich einwähöt jeden Mist unterjubeln könnte 

 Würde mich freuen wenns so wäre. Schlimmeres Desaster könnte es wohl kaum geben.


----------



## Freitag92 (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Mensch Ubisoft. Machen sich mit ihrem tollen Kopierschutz viele neue Freunde und dann läuft das Teil nicht mal sauber ...
Vll sollte dem Unternehmen mal jemand eine Abteilung zur Qualitätssicherung schenken, ist ja schon peinlich.


----------



## Odin333 (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



Angeldust schrieb:


> Was wirklich bedenklich ist, dass sich das Gerücht hartnäckig hält dass die Server wegen Hackerangriffen ausfielen und die Hacker Kontrolle über die Server hatten/haben.
> 
> Das hieße dann auch dass man quasi jedermann der sich einwähöt jeden Mist unterjubeln könnte
> 
> Würde mich freuen wenns so wäre. Schlimmeres Desaster könnte es wohl kaum geben.


 Schön wärs, wenn sich die ganzen (Sorry) "Idioten" anständig was einfangen würden, aber ich denke, selbst wenn es ein Angriff wäre, wäre er wohl nicht lange genug vorbereitet worden, um einen derartigen Schaden anzurichten.

 Meine Theorie: Die server sind einfach überlastet, und der Admin sitzt mit Durchfall aufm Klo.


----------



## Mothman (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



> Meine Theorie: Die server sind einfach überlastet, und der Admin sitzt mit Durchfall aufm Klo.


 Da würde ich aber auch Durchfall bekommen, wenn ich die Ubisoft-Server-Strukturen ganz alleine verwalten müsste.


----------



## hackus (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

rotzfrech sowas! da fehlen einem die worte! was die sich heutzutage alles leisten dürfen ist sagenhaft. ubisoft und ihr kopierschutz sollen in der ..... schmoren!


----------



## cryer (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Vermutlich bewirkt dieses "freie Wochenende" genau....nichts. War es ein Hackerangriff wird ubi diesen als überraschend und zukünftig vermeidbar darstellen, war es reines Fehlverhalten, wird man auch dieses schönreden. 
 Am Konzept hinter dem Kopierschutz und Wiederverkaufs-Möglichkeit-Blockierer wird man wohl nicht herum diskutieren. Cleverer wäre es, nun endlich zuzugeben, dass es eine blöde Idee war.
 Damit rettet man seinen Ruf, zumindest nicht geistig umnachtet zu sein und zu borniert, um einzugestehen, wenn man auf das falsche Pferd gesetzt hat...
 Ich neige aber eher dazu, dass es keine Änderung in der ubi-Politik geben wird...und lasse mich überraschen


----------



## xXFusselXx (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Gut, dass mich weder das eine noch das andere Spiel interessiert, hätte letztendlich bei dieser Kopierschutzmaßnahme eh nicht zugegriffen. Bei den DRM Spielen hab ich schon den ein oder anderen Titel liegengelassen und nur wehmütig bei Titeln zugegriffen, die ich einfach nicht von mir ungespielt wissen wollte.

 Bei einem Kopierschutz wie dem aktuellen von Ubisoft ist bei mir aber endgültig die Kauffreude vergangen. Hoffe Beyond Good and Evil II wird über einen anderen Publisher veröffentlicht oder nachdem Ubisoft wieder umgedacht hat.

 Dieser Artikel zeigt ja eindrucksvoll, dass man inzwischend nichtmal mehr selber Schuld tragen muss, wenn ein Spiel nicht läuft (alte Treiber, zugemülltes / verseuchtes System, etc.), abgesehen von Bugs und dem ewigen Gepatche.
 Das liebe Freunde ist für mich der Grund, warum ab hier deutlich Schluss ist...

 Beste Grüße -Micha-


----------



## pravasi (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Ein fettes,hämisches Grinsen von mir,an alle die so unglaublich dämlich waren und das Game gekauft haben:Ihr habt jetzt genau das gekriegt was ihr  auch verdient habt! Hoffentlich,hoffentlich wird es nur noch schlimmer...


----------



## Undeceived (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



pravasi schrieb:


> Ein fettes,hämisches Grinsen von mir,an alle die so unglaublich dämlich waren und das Game gekauft haben:Ihr habt jetzt genau das gekriegt was ihr  auch verdient habt! Hoffentlich,hoffentlich wird es nur noch schlimmer...


   Und das Beste ist: Sie können es ja noch nicht mal weiterverkaufen!!


----------



## Odin333 (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



Mothman schrieb:


> > Meine Theorie: Die server sind einfach überlastet, und der Admin sitzt mit Durchfall aufm Klo.
> 
> 
> Da würde ich aber auch Durchfall bekommen, wenn ich die Ubisoft-Server-Strukturen ganz alleine verwalten müsste.


 Ja, irgendwie ein ewiger Kreislauf.


----------



## ichmusssagen (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe Ihr anliegen sehr genau, jedoch hab ich das Gefühl, dass Sie *mir *ein bestimmtes Kaufverhalten aufzwingen wollen.
> Nur weil Sie mit einer Entwicklung in der Spieleindustrie nicht einverstanden sind, muss sich nicht die Masse nach Ihnen richten. Es war schon immer so, dass der Kunde mit einer Entwicklung entweder konform gegangen ist und sie durch Käufe akzeptiert hat, oder halt abgelehnt hat.
> Da Sie so gerne mit Vergleichen arbeiten: Ich finde es auch beschi****, dass Sky die Exkulsivrechte an Bundesligaspielen, Champions League usw. hat und würde diese Abzocke am Kunden niemals mitmachen, dennoch hack ich nicht auf die Abonnenten eines Sky-Abos ein. Das System wurde halt vom Markt akzeptiert, so sehr es mir gegen den Strich geht.
> 
> ...


 Vielleicht bekommen 80 Prozent der Masse ja auch nicht mit, dass sie durch ihr Verhalten als Käufer die Entwicklung maßgeblich beeinflusst. Dementsprechend kann man nicht vom bewussten Kunden ausgehen. Aber wo wir gerade beim Vergleichen sind: Vielleicht wollen ja Käufer von gewissen Importspielwaren absichtlich Kinderarbeit und schlechte Arbeitsbeduingungen unterstützen. Glaube ich kaum, sondern der Kunde ist in unserer Zeit meist nicht in der Lage Herkunft und Herstellungsumstände des Konsumobjekts zu bestimmen und zu großen Teilen der Bevölkerung gibt es da auch gar kein Interesse dran (schlimm genug, da man sich als uniformierter Kunde als Mittäter von Verbrechen schuldig macht). 
 Aber man kann es natürlich auch in Richtung neoliberaler Ideologie drehen. Da wird ja immer das bewusste Individuum vorausgesetzt, weswegen es auch keine staatliche Kontrolle von Werbung etc geben muss. Da fragt man sich nur, warum es denn überhaupt Werbung gibt, die ja erwiesener Maßen das unbewuste Individuum angesprochen werden soll.
 Zu Sky: Hier gibt es das deutsche Kartellamt, das dafür sorgt, dass Bundesligafußball in der ARD Sportschau gezeigt wird und somit dafür sorgt, dass die gesamte Bevölkerung einen gewissen Zugang erhält.
 Offenbar wird im Fall von Ubisoft aber nicht dafür gesorgt, dass der Kunde zu seinem Recht kommt, denn erstens ist das Produkt zeitweise nicht einmal nutzbar und nachher nicht weiterverkäuflich, was an sich illegal ist. Und Ubisoft hat sich wohl vor allem "verstärkt" dämliche Gedanken gemacht, ebenso wie alle anderen DRM-Abzocker.


----------



## celtic34 (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

wow, das sind ja herbe schlagzeilen.

also ich habe das spiel (ac29 seit donnerstag morgen- dem releasetag und habe es abends nach der arbeit direkr angefangen zu spielen. EHRENWORT: ich hatte nicht einmal ein problem mit assassins creed2 bei save synchro und ich habe wirklich lange am wochenende gespielt.
...ich glaube da bin ich wohl einer von ganz wenigen glückspilzen.

ubisoft da müsst ihr was tun! wir haben diese spiel schon vorbestellt gehabt und dann sowas...hoffe ich bleibe weiterhin verschont und allen anderen spielern viel erfolg auf gute leitung...man echt heftig..


----------



## bierlaster (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Wie geil ! Der liebe Gott bestraft drakonisch.


----------



## aataar-00 (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



nolleX schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus Spieler, die sich seit Monaten/Jahren auf einen Titel freuen und ihn dann um jeden Preis haben wollen, weil es das SPIEL AN SICH verdient....


  Soweit es nur der Preis ist, was das GELD angeht - in Ordnung, gutes Geld für gute Ware. Aber ein ständige Onlineverbindung(wenn vorhanden) und womöglich Pflichtangabe von persönlichen Daten, 24h Dauerüberwachung: Dies widerspricht jedem gesunden Menschenverstand, schon in Anbetracht aktueller Datenschutzskandale, die sicher nicht abnehmen werden.
  Das bedeutet daher: Dieser PREIS ist EINDEUTIG ZU HOCH. Nebenbei gehört einem das Spiel noch nicht einmal.
  Selbst meine Hersteller von wesentlich teurerer 3D-Software treiben es nicht so auf die Spitze.
  HL2 über Steam(mit Modem) war mir damals schon eine Lehre. Nie wieder.

  Lasst euch von den Publishern nicht verschaukeln, die wollen jetzt ausgiebig austesten, wie weit sie ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste ihre Lemminge treiben können.

  Und so wertvoll oder "wichtig" kann ein solches Spiel nicht sein, dass es rechtfertigen würde, mit verbundenen Augen in den Abgrund zu laufen - oder?


----------



## Zocker134 (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Ich frag mich wieso die leute das kaufen obwohl sie von dem Kopierschutz informiert sind. Das beste ist Ubisoft  zu Boykottieren, die sollen so richtig auf die nase fallen diese idioten...


----------



## TobiasHome (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Ich habe am Wochenende ANNO 1404 auf meinem Laptop installiert. Aber leider konnte ich es nicht aktivieren. Es kam immer wieder die Fehlermeldung, dass der Server keine Antwort sende.
 Erst heute vormittag ließen sich Anno 1404 und das anschließend installierte AddOn aktivieren.

 Das Problem hing also offenbar nicht (direkt) mit dem neuen Kopierschutz zusammen, da Ubisoft für Anno 1404 und AddOn bekannterweise auf den alten Kopierschutz setzt.

 EDIT: Ist aber natürlich trotzdem blöd für all diejenigen, die sich ein Spiel mit dem neuen Kopierschutz gekauft haben und am WE nicht zocken konnten.


----------



## Drinius (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Ah, wunderbar, das geht runter wie Öl. 

 Ich denke, jetzt werden ein paar Leute anders über den Kopierschutz denken und sehen, das die "Ich bin ja eh immer online" bei Client-Server-Betrieb nutzlos ist, wenn der Server nicht mitspielt.

 Verdient, Ubi. Verdient.


----------



## DrHasenbein (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

um zu sehen wie absolut verkorkst der Ubi-Laden läuft, muss man aktuell nur mal versuchen deren Forum zu besuchen.   Sensationell, dass nichtmal DAS funktioniert 

 mir tut im Übrigen KEINER der Käufer leid. Dass es Probleme mit dieser Art Kopierschutz geben würde, war vorher abzusehen. Jeder, der am Releasetag mit Geldscheinen wedelnd zur Kasse gelaufen ist, hat sich diesem Schicksal kampflos ergeben. Und weil die Frage irgendwo hier aufkam: Ja, es ist jeder SELBER SCHULD, wenn er diese Software unter DIESEN BEKANNTEN Gesichtspunkten kauft. Da muss jetzt wirklich keiner jammern


----------



## Bonkic (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



Undeceived schrieb:


> pravasi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ein fettes,hämisches Grinsen von mir,an alle die so unglaublich dämlich waren und das Game gekauft haben:Ihr habt jetzt genau das gekriegt was ihr  auch verdient habt! Hoffentlich,hoffentlich wird es nur noch schlimmer...
> ...


 

 die selbsternannte elite strotzt mal wieder nur so vor arroganz...


----------



## nsc86 (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

hat ubisoft eigentlich noch genug knie, in das es sich selber schießen kann?


----------



## Gustav2008 (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Wenn ich hier von Schadenfreude gegenüber den Käufern lese, dann muss man schon auch bedenken, dass bestimmt nicht jeder, vielleicht sogar die wenigsten davon vorher gewusst haben. Anscheinend gehen viele davon aus, dass sich tatsächlich jeder Kunde vorab gewissenhaft informiert und über den leidigen Kopierschutz gewusst hat. Sicher gab es einige die die Spiele dennoch gekauft hatten.

 Allgemein scheinen mir Kunden von Computerspielen viel zu nachsichtig mit den Lieferanten / Publishern. Die wenigsten sagen was Sache ist und wenn, dann folgen kaum Taten, schon fast so, als ob man der Gnade der Konzerne ausgeliefert ist. Eine Tatsache wird dabei immer vergessen, Software hat 100% zu funktionieren, Nachbesserungen sind die Gnade, die man dem Unternehmen als Kunde gestattet. Wenn ein Service / Kopierschutz teil des Kaufvertrages ist, dann hat auch dieser zu funktionieren. Wenn man das gekaufte Spiel tagelang nicht nutzen kann, dann ist dies keine Lappalie, sondern eingeschränkte und in diesem Fall unmöglich gemachte Nutzung. Hätte ich ein betroffenes Spiel, dann wäre es 1. heute schon lange auf dem Rückweg, sollte es nicht zurückgenommen werden, dann würde ich zumindest eine Preisminderung oder Wandlung des Kaufvertrages versuchen durchzusetzen.

 Einfach nicht kaufen ist eine gute Strafe für den Publisher, aber wenn man gekauft hat, schön mit Papierkrieg eindecken, wäre ebenfalls eine korrekte Sache 

 Was mich mal persönlich interessieren würde: Wer von den Käufern schickt das / die Spiel(e) zurück?


----------



## Saikano (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Von Unwissenheit das man eine Inet-Leitung brauch zum zocken, kann nicht die Rede sein, denn es steht groß vorne druff auf der Packung. Tja halt nur noch lesen und verstehen können .

 Schon iwie shice für Ubi, sich sowas zu erlauben.


----------



## thurius (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Gegenüber Eurogamer.net bestätigte Ubisoft, dass es am Sonntag zu einer Hacker-Attacke auf die Ubisoft-Server kam:"95% der Spieler haben davon nichts gemerkt, die restlichen Kunden konnten sich am Sonntag jedoch nicht auf den Ubi-Servern anmelden, da dieser von Hackern angegriffen wurden und teilweise nur sehr langsam oder garnicht reagiert haben." Auch wenn dieser Hackangriff reine Sabotage war und nur das Lahmlegen der DRM-Server zum Ziele hat, weist Ubisoft bei der Gelegenheit noch einmal ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass der Kopierschutz entgegen anders lautender Meldungen noch nicht gecrackt wurde: "Wir bestätigen, dass es keinen funktionierenden Crack für Silent Hunter 5 und Assasins Creed 2 im Internet gibt."


----------



## Pwned666 (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Wann kommt die entschuldiung von EA/DICE? Kann seit locker drei Tagen nicht mehr BC2 zocken. AC2 hingegen rennt ohne Probleme


----------



## einkaufswagen (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Hacker... *lach* es wird immer besser


----------



## LostHero (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

ich frage mich, was noch passieren muss ehe auch der letze depp bei ubisoft merkt, dass der neue KS n griff ins Klo ist.

 nicht nur, dass der bereits an tag 1 des release geknackt wurde (und zwar erfolgreich, keine ahnung was ubisoft mit ihrem rosaroten weltblick erreichen will von wegen gibs keinen funktionierenden crack in den untiefen des www)... jetzt treten auch noch die zu erwartenden serverprobleme ein.

 na wenn das keine rosige zukunft ist xD.

 ich wiederhole mich da gerne:
 ich hoffe ubisoft fällt dermaßen auf die schnauze mit diesem mist. mir tut es nur leid um die leute die sich diesen schund gekauft haben (mal abgesehen davon dass silent hunter 5 wieder son produkt ist was in einer frühen beta phase auf den markt geschmissen wurd).


----------



## Vordack (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Wann merken es die Firmen endlich daß ein SP-Spiel nicht 100% zu schützen ist?

 ...und ob es nun Securim, Starforce oder DRM hat ist egal, den "kleinen" Gelegenheitszocker halten alle der Maßnahmen von Raubkopieren ab.


----------



## ColerSirou (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Der neue Kopierschutz ist eigendlich gar nicht mal so schlimm, nur total schlecht umgestezt. Ein AChievementsystem einzuführen ist ja klasse, aber bei AC 2 reicht es, wenn man einfach nur die Story durchspielt. Da gibt es dann als eines der nur 5 Achievements "Betrete den Animus 2.0"... Da frag ich mich: Was soll man denn sonst machen??
Das jetzt aber auch noch die Server verrecken, (was bei mir übrigens gerade auch passiert. Es ist 8.3.2010 16:00; deshalb schreibe ich hier überhaupt)... Also, das die Server nicht funktionieren und man so gar nichts machen kann, sondern nur den Fehler bekommt, dass man doch bitte einmal seine Internetverbindung prüfen soll (hust hust, das sollen die mal selber machn), ist eine einzige Frechheit! Danke Ubisoft, für die Vorführung dieses großen Versagens! Welche verrückten setzten auf so eine schlechte Technick,, die bei einem Blockbuster des Jahres startet? Hierzulande wären die verantwortlichen schon lange gefeuert worden. Ubisoft, du hast dich nicht vorbereitet und sämtliche positive Seiten der neuen Technik grottig schlecht umgesetzt. Dabei war der Trailer doch so vielversprechend...


----------



## Zocker134 (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

ASSASINS CREED 2 BOYKOTT...

Ubisoft soll endlich mal kapieren das es so nicht weiter geht..


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Ich weiß nicht, ob es stark ausgeprägter Sadismus ist, oder ob ich wirklich ein gelassenerer Mensch geworden bin, aber als ich gestern 15 Minuten nicht spielen konnte, weil keine Verbindung zum Server hergestellt werden konnte, musste ich grinsen.
 Ok...wahrscheinlich Sadismus. Mal schauen, wie das Ganze weiter geht. Sollte es häufiger zu ausgeprägteren Zwangspausen kommen, kann ich wenigstens ohne Ablenkung Norwegischvokabeln lernen, davon hat mich AC2 am Wochenende schon ein wenig abgehalten. Vielleicht lerne ich auch Socken stricken...oder lese 1984 nochmal...das wurde mir im Zusammenhang mit dem Kopierschutz empfohlen.


----------



## LWHAbaddon (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Einfach unfassbar, daß es überhaupt Leute gibt, die sich so einen Mist kaufen.


----------



## ColerSirou (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Ein Launcherupdate (16:2... erlädt und lädt und lädt, aber es tut sich nichts. Nach gut einer Minute: Gleiche Fehlermeldung wie schon vor einer halben Stunde


----------



## lamora (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



LWHAbaddon schrieb:


> Einfach unfassbar, daß es überhaupt Leute gibt, die sich so einen Mist kaufen.


 Einfach unfassbar, dass es Leute gibt, die Spiele raupkopieren!


----------



## ColerSirou (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

wenn sich morgen auch nix tut gibs morgen jedenfalls die R.U.S.E Open beta über steam, das funktioniert jedenfalls noch...


----------



## Angeldust (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob es stark ausgeprägter Sadismus ist, oder ob ich wirklich ein gelassenerer Mensch geworden bin, aber als ich gestern 15 Minuten nicht spielen konnte, weil keine Verbindung zum Server hergestellt werden konnte, musste ich grinsen.
> Ok...wahrscheinlich Sadismus.


 Dat nennt man Masochismus junger Padawan


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



LWHAbaddon schrieb:


> Einfach unfassbar, daß es überhaupt Leute gibt, die sich so einen Mist kaufen.


 Naja, man war hinreichend informiert, was einen erwarten könnte und bis auf die 15 Minuten am Sonntag, konnte ich bislang uneingeschränkt spielen.
 Im Gegensatz zu den Komplikationen, von denen man beim Kopierschutz von GTA4 hörte, war die Installation und der Start von AC2 überraschend reibungslos.
 (hat sich bei GTA4 eigentlich was am KS geändert?)


----------



## Odin333 (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



thurius schrieb:


> Gegenüber Eurogamer.net bestätigte Ubisoft, dass es am Sonntag zu einer Hacker-Attacke auf die Ubisoft-Server kam:"95% der Spieler haben davon nichts gemerkt, die restlichen Kunden konnten sich am Sonntag jedoch nicht auf den Ubi-Servern anmelden, da dieser von Hackern angegriffen wurden und teilweise nur sehr langsam oder garnicht reagiert haben." Auch wenn dieser Hackangriff reine Sabotage war und nur das Lahmlegen der DRM-Server zum Ziele hat, weist Ubisoft bei der Gelegenheit noch einmal ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass der Kopierschutz entgegen anders lautender Meldungen noch nicht gecrackt wurde: "Wir bestätigen, dass es keinen funktionierenden Crack für Silent Hunter 5 und Assasins Creed 2 im Internet gibt."


 95%? Haben das Spiel überhaupt soviele gekauft?   

 Mich wunderts fast, dass sie nicht von 99 oder sogar 99.5% gesprochen haben.

 Warum weist eigentlich Ubisoft ständig auf das angebliche nicht vorhandensein eines Cracks hin?
 Sollten die nicht  lieber die Klappe halten, bzw. lieber nichts dazu sagen? Was machen Sie, wenn es den finalen Crack endlich gibt?
 Kommt dann so eine Meldung wie:
 "Wir bestätigen, dass es ab heute einen funktionierenden Crack gibt, wir möchten uns bei Gruppe XY bedanken, weil unsere treue Kundschaft nun endlich in der Lage ist, ohne Probleme unsere Produkte spielen zu können"


----------



## DomShadow (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Wird erstmal keinen Crack geben, da sich bei jeder zwischenseuqzenz und quicksave, bzw. checkpoint, mit dem ubi server synchronisiert werden muss.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



Angeldust schrieb:


> Nyx-Adreena schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich weiß nicht, ob es stark ausgeprägter Sadismus ist, oder ob ich wirklich ein gelassenerer Mensch geworden bin, aber als ich gestern 15 Minuten nicht spielen konnte, weil keine Verbindung zum Server hergestellt werden konnte, musste ich grinsen.
> ...


 Ups, stimmt...aber ohne "Sado"...oder so was...ähm.


----------



## HaddockU1 (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Der Server ist schon wieder down. Auch kommt man bei SH 5 nicht auf die Forenseite und bei Ubi-Soft kann man sich auch nicht anmelden.

Wer glaubt da noch an einen Angriff auf die Server von UBI. Ich denke, das UBI sich bei der nötigen Serverkapazität mächtig vertan hat. Und nun die Käufer kräftig im Regen stehen. Eine Käuferin hat eben in einem anderen Forum schon dem Chef von UBI einen Tritt in die Familienplanung angedroht. Langsam kann ich sie verstehen. UBI`s tolles neues DRM schafft nur Probleme und sorgt dafür, dass ehrliche Käufer die Dummen sind und nicht spielen können. Danke UBI.

Haddock


----------



## IronAyden (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Ich hätte einen Vorschlag zum kommenden AC 3! Man sollte das Spiel ganz normal starten können. Wenn man sich dann in den Animus legt und es kommt „Verbindung konnte nicht aufgebaut werden“ den Raum wenigstens mit Nebenquests füllen wie zum Beispiel „Klo putzen“, „Boden wischen“ oder vielleicht eine Liebesgeschichte mit einer Assistentin anfangen. *g* Ich glaub damit wäre der Kopierschutz entschärft und falls es mal wieder länger mit dem Login dauert, könnte man wenigstens die Zeit überbrücken.


----------



## EndlessDark89 (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

...es stresst!...warte jetzt schon seit ner halben stunde, das kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein oder?!?!
Warum muss man sich denn ständig mit dem internet verbinden verdammt, das bekommen andere Kopierschutzmaßnahmen besser hin..
Außerdem: WENN das Spiel schon die ganze Zeit mit dem Internet verbunden sein muss, DANN auch bitte die Server richtig warten und auch ständig im Auge behalten...wortwörtlich^^
...super echt...mein nachmittag is jetzt auch flöten, geh kaffee trinken, aber nicht in einem animus...


----------



## AMOEBlUS (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

der Hackerangriff auf die Server, das war schon immer die Lieblingsausrede bei all den tollen MMO's - langsam wird es peinlich


----------



## threeforces (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Na hoffentlich verklagen diese "5%" Ubisoft.
Kenne die AGB's von Ubi zwar nicht. Aber wenn ich Geld für ein Spiel bezahle möchte ich es auch spielen. Da sollte sich die Firma nicht den Rücken frei halten können, wie z.B. bei MMO's. Bei WoW gab's nach Serverproblemen wenigstens ab und zu kostenlose Spielzeit. Weiß nicht wie Ubisoft das bei ihren Kunden sonst wieder gutmachen will.


----------



## Crusader91 (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Diesem Yves Guillemot könnte ich grad das blöde Grinsen aus der Visage schlagen !!!
Wie weit sind wir gekommen, wenn man jetzt schon seine !!!Offline!!!-Games nicht mehr zocken kann wegen Server Problemen -.-

Dann aber den Müll auch noch positiv verkaufen und im Problemfall irgend ein Muschiegesülz vom Stappel lassen um sich zu "Entschuldigung"...

Einfach nur lächerlich die ganze Sache...


----------



## IronAyden (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



threeforces schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich verklagen diese "5%" Ubisoft.
> Kenne die AGB's von Ubi zwar nicht. Aber wenn ich Geld für ein Spiel bezahle möchte ich es auch spielen. Da sollte sich die Firma nicht den Rücken frei halten können, wie z.B. bei MMO's. Bei WoW gab's nach Serverproblemen wenigstens ab und zu kostenlose Spielzeit. Weiß nicht wie Ubisoft das bei ihren Kunden sonst wieder gutmachen will.


   Den nächsten DLC gibt's umsonst!


----------



## robby23 (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Auch irgendwie geil:

Die die sich das "Recht des ehrlichen Käufers" auf die Fahne geschrieben haben, verhindern durch Hackerangriffe, dass eben diese ehrlichen Käufer das Spiel nicht spielen können.


----------



## ferrari2k (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



EndlessDark89 schrieb:


> ...es stresst!...warte jetzt schon seit ner halben stunde, das kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein oder?!?!
> Warum muss man sich denn ständig mit dem internet verbinden verdammt, das bekommen andere Kopierschutzmaßnahmen besser hin..
> Außerdem: WENN das Spiel schon die ganze Zeit mit dem Internet verbunden sein muss, DANN auch bitte die Server richtig warten und auch ständig im Auge behalten...wortwörtlich^^
> ...super echt...mein nachmittag is jetzt auch flöten, geh kaffee trinken, aber nicht in einem animus...


Dieses Genöle nervt!  Es steht fett vorne drauf, dass man Internet braucht, da kann man sich doch ausrechnen was passiert wenn die Server down sind. Kein Mitleid für Käufer!


----------



## Zsinj (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Wer sich auf die Art von DRM einlässt, darf sich nicht wundern. 

Da sollte man Ubi verklagen und das Geld zurückfordern, da die den unterbrechungsfreien Dienst nicht erbringen konnten.  

Ein SP Spiel nicht spielen können weil Ubi es nicht gebacken bekommt den Server richtig hinzu bekommen.
Pah einfach lächerlich...
Nun ja, so bekommt Ubi sicher kein Geld von mir. 

Die einzigen die sich wohl am Wochenende gefreut haben waren die Kopierer, die haben bekannter maßen solche Probleme ja nicht.


----------



## Jens238 (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Tut mir zwar leid um die armen Teufel die sich diesen Schund gekauft haben, aber ich finde diese Angriffe auf die Ubi DRM Server gut.
 Wenn Ubi sich vor Klagen nicht mehr retten kann, weil keiner Spielen kann, merken die was dieses ach so dolle System für eine Sau blöde Idee war.


----------



## KainLaVey (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Ich kann mich mal wieder net Anmelden -.-


----------



## ferrari2k (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



KainLaVey schrieb:


> Ich kann mich mal wieder net Anmelden -.-


Dann schreib hier nicht ins Forum sondern stiefel zu deinem Händler, knall ihm das auf den Tisch und verlange dein Geld zurück.
 Scheißegal, was Ubi oder sonstwer in irgendwelchen Richtlinien schreibt, das Spiel MUSS unter diesen Umständen zurückgenommen werden.
 Notfalls lass den mal hier vorbeisurfen oder ins Ubi Forum, wenns denn mal geht.
 NUR SO lernen die Publisher es. Und nicht, wenn man denen das Geld überlässt und mit Crack weiterzockt.


----------



## ichmusssagen (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

hm, gibt es eigentlich auch "unehrliche" käufer?, oder wieso wird ständig vom "ehrlichen" käufer im zusammenhang mit DRM geredet?
auch mal wieder so eine lächerliche wortschöpfung


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Von den geplanten Angriffen hab ich schon 3 Tage vorher in "diversen Foren" gelesen. Imho nett, dass sies gut umgesetzt haben. Hoffentlich verliert Ubi richtig schön viel Geld durch das System und nutzt dann wieder einen Kundenfreundlicheren Kopierschutz. Wie wäre es z.B. mit einem Schutz durch eine freiwillige Internetregistrierung, die kostenlose Inhalte bereitstellt.


----------



## LWHAbaddon (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



p4nd4fri3nd schrieb:


> Imho nett, dass sies gut umgesetzt haben. Hoffentlich verliert Ubi richtig schön viel Geld durch das System und nutzt dann wieder einen Kundenfreundlicheren Kopierschutz. Wie wäre es z.B. mit einem Schutz durch eine freiwillige Internetregistrierung, die kostenlose Inhalte bereitstellt.


 Besser hätte ich's nicht ausdrücken können.


----------



## ferrari2k (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



ichmusssagen schrieb:


> hm, gibt es eigentlich auch "unehrliche" käufer?, oder wieso wird ständig vom "ehrlichen" käufer im zusammenhang mit DRM geredet?
> auch mal wieder so eine lächerliche wortschöpfung


Naja, die sind halt ehrlich, weil sie dem Publisher Geld geben und sich das Spiel nicht kopieren. Klar, uneherliche Käufer gibts nicht, aber darum gehts ja auch grade gar nicht 
 Geht halt darum, dass Ubi gerade die Hand abgebissen hat, die sie gefüttert hat


----------



## NinjaWursti (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Hachja, und so fängt es an^^


----------



## kamelle (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Wie lächerlich ist das bitte? Ein riesiger Publisher wie Ubisoft, mit einer vermutlich ebenso riesigen technischen Abteilung und angeblich 24/7 überwachten Servern... und die lassen sich ihre Server von einem Skriptkiddie und ein bissel DDOS abschießen?! o___O Sachen gibt's xD


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Ich würde es mir echt wünschen, dass eine Firma dadurch mal pleite geht. Damit die in der Spielebranche endlich mal wieder normal im Kopf werden und IHRE Kunden anständig behandeln und nicht wie der Depp vom Dienst, den es zu überwachen und kontrollieren gilt.


----------



## ferrari2k (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich würde es mir echt wünschen, dass eine Firma dadurch mal pleite geht. Damit die in der Spielebranche endlich mal wieder normal im Kopf werden und IHRE Kunden anständig behandeln und nicht wie der Depp vom Dienst, den es zu überwachen und kontrollieren gilt.


Wär auch mal was 
 Dann könnte man auch gleich gut sehen, wie gut das mit dem patchen geht


----------



## Nemo1991 (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Auch ich finde viele der neuen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen der letzten Zeit nervig und umständlich, vor allem diejenigen, die wie AC2 eine ständige Internetverbindung benötigen (meine zB stürzt alle ein bis zwei Stunden kurz ab), und auch sich jedes mal irgendwo registrieren zu müssen stört extrem.
ABER: Viele Leute hier verdammen anscheinend Kopierschutz allgemein und sind der Meinung, dass wir Kunden wie der letzte Dreck behandelt werden. Aber mal ehlrich: Kopierschutz ist nunmal notwendig, sonst brennt sich jeder das Spiel und die Geschäfte machen zu wenig Gewinn als dass sie weiter existieren könnten. Und denkt mal alle selber drüber nach: Die meisten von euch würden doch auch die gebrannte CD vom Nachbar nehmen anstatt 50 Euro zu zahlen, ehrenwerter Ansatz hin oder her. Und die Raubkopien, die im Internet zu finden sind, zeigen doch, wie wichtig es für die Entwickler und Publisher ist, nach wirksamen Kopierschützen zu suchen.
Dass der "ubisoft'sche Weg" nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist will ich ja gar nicht abstreiten. Aber generell Schutzmaßnahmen anzuprangern halte ich für unsinnig und unrealistisch.


----------



## ArCaDe4tw (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Das nette ist doch, dass es jetzt schon wieder nicht geht und er nurnoch "incorrect login/password." raushaut...

Jaja, ich weiß, solange man es kauft ist man selbst schuld, aber in Zukunft werd ich das berücksichtigen wenn es um UBISOFT geht.
Diese Firma ist tot für mich.


----------



## ferrari2k (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



Nemo1991 schrieb:


> Auch ich finde viele der neuen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen der letzten Zeit nervig und umständlich, vor allem diejenigen, die wie AC2 eine ständige Internetverbindung benötigen (meine zB stürzt alle ein bis zwei Stunden kurz ab), und auch sich jedes mal irgendwo registrieren zu müssen stört extrem.
> ABER: Viele Leute hier verdammen anscheinend Kopierschutz allgemein und sind der Meinung, dass wir Kunden wie der letzte Dreck behandelt werden. Aber mal ehlrich: Kopierschutz ist nunmal notwendig, sonst brennt sich jeder das Spiel und die Geschäfte machen zu wenig Gewinn als dass sie weiter existieren könnten. Und denkt mal alle selber drüber nach: Die meisten von euch würden doch auch die gebrannte CD vom Nachbar nehmen anstatt 50 Euro zu zahlen, ehrenwerter Ansatz hin oder her. Und die Raubkopien, die im Internet zu finden sind, zeigen doch, wie wichtig es für die Entwickler und Publisher ist, nach wirksamen Kopierschützen zu suchen.
> Dass der "ubisoft'sche Weg" nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist will ich ja gar nicht abstreiten. Aber generell Schutzmaßnahmen anzuprangern halte ich für unsinnig und unrealistisch.


Sind halt mehrere Schrauben an denen man drehen muss.
 Gebrannte CD vom Nachbarn ne, wenn, dann selbst 
 Die Mühe machen anstatt ne 50€ Bauchlandung hinzulegen: auf jeden Fall.
 Ein tolles Spiel für 25€ kaufen: auch auf jeden Fall.
 Für 25€ würde ich sogar deutlich mehr Spiele kaufen.
 Besser, man verkauft für 25€ ein Spiel als keins für 50


----------



## LostHero (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



Nemo1991 schrieb:


> Aber mal ehlrich: Kopierschutz ist nunmal notwendig, sonst brennt sich jeder das Spiel und die Geschäfte machen zu wenig Gewinn als dass sie weiter existieren könnten. Und denkt mal alle selber drüber nach: Die meisten von euch würden doch auch die gebrannte CD vom Nachbar nehmen anstatt 50 Euro zu zahlen, ehrenwerter Ansatz hin oder her. Und die Raubkopien, die im Internet zu finden sind, zeigen doch, wie wichtig es für die Entwickler und Publisher ist, nach wirksamen Kopierschützen zu suchen.


 
  sorry aber dem kann ich nicht zustimmen...
  ob ein datenträger nun nen KS hat oder nicht ist völlig egal, jeder mensch der davon ne kopie anfertigen *will* benötigt dafür nur 2 dinge:
  ein laufwerk um den datenträger ab zu spielen und im zweifelsfall noch Mr.Google.

  das war schon immer so und wird wohl auch immer so sein.
  weshalb dein argument mit dem nachbarn total hinfällig ist.
  wer nicht für ein spiel bezahlen will tut dies auch nicht ganz egal ob das produkt nen KS hat oder nicht.

  das ist ja leider genau das große problem an dem ganzen KS dilemma.
  du hast recht mit der aussage, dass die publisher verzweifelt nacht einem weg finden nen unknackbaren KS zu erfinden.
  dies ist und wird aber leider niemals möglich sein, rein aus technischer sicht schon nicht.

  das einzige wozu dies führt sieht man in letzer zeit immer deutlicher. derjenige der sich das produkt tatsächlich gekauft hat ist leider in den meisten fällen der depp vom dienst weil er/sie sich mit den immer lästiger werdenden KS mechanismen rumärgern darf.

  das fing schon damals mit den alten Laserlocks und co an die in einigen laufwerken nicht lesbar waren obwohl man die original cd hatte.
  danach kamen die "invasiven" ks mechanismen die sich tief ins system einbetteten und auch da nicht selten für große unordnung sorgten.
  und heut zu tage scheint der nächst logische schritt eben der online zwang zu sein der aber abermals massive probleme mit sich bringt.


  auch hier sind leider wieder mal die "raubkopierer" die nutznießer weil sie das produkt "ohne einschränkungen genießen können".


  aber leider scheinen genau das die publisher nicht zu begreifen.
  irgendwann ist der punkt erreicht an dem auch dem letzen ehrlichen käufer die sache zu bunt wird und dieser eines tages dann kein produkt mehr kaufen wird.


  und ja, das ganze ist ein teufelskreis xD. 

 Aber das es auch durchaus anders geht haben Bioware mit Dragon Age und Mass Effect gezeigt... die dort verwendeten "kopierschutzmaßnahmen" sind absolut human gewesen und der verkauf hat offensichtlich trotzdem nicht drunter gelitten, obwohl beide titel noch vor deutschland release schon im netz "erhältlich" waren.


----------



## homer1 (8. März 2010)

Hallo,

 Also im Grunde habe ich kein Problem mit einem Kopierschutz. Auch ich kann es vollkommen verstehen das sich die Entwickler schützen wollen und müssen aber das was bei Ubisoft läuft ist absoluter Müll !!!!!
 Wie die Magazine auch die PC Games dann noch gute bis sehr gute Wertungen abgeben ist mir ein Rätsel. Sämtliche Magazine sollte unverzüglich reagieren und eine Kaufempfehlung zurück nehmen ! 
 Eigentlich hätte man schon auf Test verzichten sollen. Vielleicht würde dem Entwickler dann mal ein Licht aufgehen. Für mich sind demnächst das neue Splinter Cell wie auch das Strategiespiel R.U.S.E gestrichen. 
 Dann bitte, falls Ubisoft nur unfähige Mitarbeiter besitzt, an eine Firma wenden die auch vernünftige Server zur verfügung stellt oder sich damit auskennt. 

 Also ich hoffe ensthaft das einige Magazine jetzt Konsequenzen ziehen werden und alle Ubisoft Titel die über diesen Kopierschutz verfügen einen Test verweigern bzw. die Kaufempfehlungen für Assassins Creed 2 und Silent Hunter zurücknehmen.

  mfg.


----------



## The_Final (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



Nemo1991 schrieb:


> ABER: Viele Leute hier verdammen anscheinend Kopierschutz allgemein und sind der Meinung, dass wir Kunden wie der letzte Dreck behandelt werden.


 Wirklich? Wo? Ich sehe nur Beschwerden über die wirklich lästigen aktuellen Auswüchse des Kopierschutzes.


> Aber mal ehlrich: Kopierschutz ist nunmal notwendig, sonst brennt sich jeder das Spiel und die Geschäfte machen zu wenig Gewinn als dass sie weiter existieren könnten. Und denkt mal alle selber drüber nach: Die meisten von euch würden doch auch die gebrannte CD vom Nachbar nehmen anstatt 50 Euro zu zahlen, ehrenwerter Ansatz hin oder her.


 Tatsächlich? Ich besitze viele Spiele, von denen ich weiß, dass mehrere Leute eine funktionierende "Sicherungskopie" besitzen. Und ich habe auf der Platte funktionierende Images von über 120 CDs - die Originale stehen hinter mir im Schrank.


> Und die Raubkopien, die im Internet zu finden sind, zeigen doch, wie wichtig es für die Entwickler und Publisher ist, nach wirksamen Kopierschützen zu suchen.


 Die Tatsache, dass etwas nicht funktioniert, zeigt also, dass man es witer verfolgen sollte? Dann kann ich meine Pläne für ein Perpetuum Mobile ja doch noch einreichen.  Zugegeben, die Aussage war vielleicht ein wenig übertrieben, aber einen Kopierschutz, der wirklich unknackbar ist, gibt es nicht.


> Dass der "ubisoft'sche Weg" nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist will ich ja gar nicht abstreiten. Aber generell Schutzmaßnahmen anzuprangern halte ich für unsinnig und unrealistisch.


 Da sind wir uns einig.


----------



## Mothman (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



> Für 25€ würde ich sogar deutlich mehr Spiele kaufen.
> Besser, man verkauft für 25€ ein Spiel als keins für 50


Man muss aber auch kostendeckend produzieren können. 
 Und es kann sich nunmal kein Schwein leisten einen AA-Titel zu produzieren und den dann für 25 Euro rauszuhauen. Sicher würde dann EVENTUELL mehr Leute auch kaufen. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass das Spiel dann auch gleich doppelt so viele Leute kaufen würden. Und man weiß es eben nicht. Also geht man kein Risiko ein und hält sich an die marktüblichen Preise, die auch die eigenen Kosten mit etwaigen wenigen Verkäufen deckt.

 Es kommt halt auch immer darauf an, wie viel Kosten man hatte. Der Wert fließt eben auch in die Kosten des fertigen Produkts mit ein. Ein Computerspiel hat auf Grund des hohen Entwicklungsaufwandes eben einen bestimmten Wert. Den kann man dann irgendwann auch nicht unterschreiten, sonst produziert man eben nicht kostendeckend. 

 Ich fände es auch gut, wenn Spiele günstiger wären. Und ich glaube auch, dass es dadurch mehr ehrliche Käufer geben würde. Aber ich bezweifel eben, dass das wirklich wirtschafltich was bringt.
 Früher - zu DM-Zeiten -  so Ende der 1980er und Anfang der 1990er Jahre waren die Spiele ja im Verhältnis noch teurer und das obwohl dort mMn noch nicht ein so hoher Entwicklungsaufwand drin gesteckt hat.


----------



## Ezio23 (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

hallo
kann mir wer mal helfen?
ich weiß nicht ob die server immer noch überlastet sind. weil wenn ich mich anmelden will kommt :Name oder Passwort ungültig.
aber meine daten sind richtig. heute mittag konnte ich mich noch anmelden. aber jetzt nichtmehr


----------



## Septimus (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Kann nur jedem den Tipp geben der Probleme damit hat: Umtauschen da es unspielbar ist!

Soll bei Amazon sogar ohne Probleme gehen,Anrufen-reklamieren-die buchen den Betrag zurück.

Ich warte weiter Seelenruhig ab bis SH5 in der Pyramide liegt-ohne Onlinezwang.Dürfte ja jetzt nicht mehr lange dauern bis es da versauert.


----------



## Septimus (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Ezio23,
die Server scheinen immer noch überlastet zu sein da ich mich nicht mal mehr dort im Forum anmelden kann.


----------



## n0rdi (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Soweit ich weiss wurde AC2 noch nicht gecrackt aber sh5 ist schon seit 1 Woche überall zu haben


----------



## GasMaskGuy (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Guten Abend,

ich bin auch einer der gerade das "Glück" hat nicht spielen zu können.

An Alle die dasselbe Problem haben:
"Ihr seit nicht allein"


----------



## Septimus (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Na Wahnsinn,und wenn es 1000x Gratis im Netz zum Download gibt,es ist mir Latte! 

Ich bin verwöhnt und will es im Orginal vor mir liegen haben und nicht irgendeine gecrackte Mumpitzversion.
Wie gesagt,ich kann abwarten bis es in der Pyramide liegt dann bekommen die wenigstens noch nen 10er von mir denn mehr ist das Spiel in der Version auch nicht Wert!

Außerdem warte ich ab bis die erweiterungen bei Marinesims fertig sind,denn dann erst ist es kein überteuerter Betamüll der mehr Verspricht als er halten kann. 
Solange kann ich noch gut und gern SH4 zoggen-Prima aufgewertet mit allem was Ubisoft vergessen hat einzubauen.


----------



## krucki1 (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Auch wenn es für den einen oder anderen sehr gemein klingt:

HAHAHAHA, das haben nun alle die jenigen davon, die alles so hinnehmen und schlucken was ihnen vorgesetzte wird. Vielleicht wurden sie durch diese WE ein wenig wachgerüttelt, dass der Konsument sich nicht jede Gängelei gefallen lassen sollte.


----------



## ferrari2k (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



Septimus schrieb:


> Na Wahnsinn,und wenn es 1000x Gratis im Netz zum Download gibt,es ist mir Latte!
> 
> Ich bin verwöhnt und will es im Orginal vor mir liegen haben und nicht irgendeine gecrackte Mumpitzversion.
> Wie gesagt,ich kann abwarten bis es in der Pyramide liegt dann bekommen die wenigstens noch nen 10er von mir denn mehr ist das Spiel in der Version auch nicht Wert!
> ...


Naja, die feine englische Art ist das ja auch nicht, ein halbfertiges Spiel zu kaufen und darauf hoffen, dass Freiwillige das in ihrer Freizeit fertigprogrammieren. Das ist Aufgabe des Publishers, nicht der Community!


----------



## thurius (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

85% der Kopierer sind Faul...

... und der rest, tut es aus Prinzip. Je einfacher ein Schutz ist, desto stärker schlägt die Faulheit an einem 0815-PC Gamer durch.

Hintern zum nächsten Mediamarkt bewegen? Zu Faul, dazu müsste man ja...gosh, bewegen!

Amazon bestellen. Dafür müsste man ja warten! Es könnte ja auch 1 Tag zuspät ankommen, gosh, NEIN!

Geld für neue Felgen für mein 1sten Polo? Locker!
Beim ATM & Co. klauen ist nicht einfach. Könnte gleich beim Akt verprügelt werden. Oder, gosh, Polizei!

Wieso sollte der 0815-PC-Gamer keine PC Spiele "klauen"?
Es machen viele und niemand kann etwas dagegen tun kann?
Außerdem ist Faul sein, so schön.

Gelegenheit macht Diebe. Deswegen wird der PC als "Daddelkiste" aussterben. Jeder der aus Protest nun das Spiel "zieht", macht schon aus Prinzip etwas falsch. Komplette verweigerung wäre richtig. Jeden Kopie, jeder Crack, zählt der BWL bei UBI als eine verkaufte Version die durchging, weil der Schutz noch nicht "Anti-Causalkopierer" genug war.

Es wird noch zwei Dinge geben.
Absolute Überwachung, mit Herstelleranbindung.
Oder... das außsterben des PCs als Daddelkisten. 

so beschissen der Kopierschutz auch ist
aber Schuld daran haben in erster Linie alle die jedigen die sich all die Jahre NO-CD Cracks und sonst was aus dem Netz geladen haben.

Dadurch sehen sich die Publisher genötigt Gegenmaßnahmen zu ergreifen die nur dem ehrlichen Kunden den Spaß am Spielen verderben.

Naja. Dann wird der PC als Spieleplattform noch früher wegbrechen als gedacht, weil dann eben nur noch für Konsolen entwicklet wird.

Sorry. Aber ihr seit selbst Schuld an der Scheisse.
Bedankt Euch bei den Typen, die illegale Kopien von Film & Software ziehen. Alleine wegen dieser Gestalten gibt es DRM überhaupt.


----------



## trym (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Wenns nich so viele Drecksspiele gäbe die unfertig aufm Markt kommen würde auch weniger geklaut werden. Ich bezahl doch keine 50€ fürn Spiel was in 4-6h durchgespielt is, die Entwickler ham wohl nen Knall und der Rest der Spiele is voll verbuggt oder unfertiger Mist der den Preis nicht gerechtfertigt ist. Qualität findet man bei PC-Spielen schon lang nich mehr.


----------



## ferrari2k (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



thurius schrieb:


> 85% der Kopierer sind Faul...
> 
> ... und der rest, tut es aus Prinzip. Je einfacher ein Schutz ist, desto stärker schlägt die Faulheit an einem 0815-PC Gamer durch.
> 
> ...


Selten soviel Bullshit auf so wenig Raum gelesen.
 Der Grund für diese überzogenen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen ist es, den Gebrauchtmarkt einzudämmen. Wurde von Ubi und EA inzwischen auch bestätigt. An dem wird nämlich nichts mehr verdient. Raubkopierer haben damit NICHTS zu tun.
 Und warum orientiert sich ein Publisher an Leute, die denen eh kein Geld geben? Anstatt dessen wird denen, die tatsächlich noch für die Spiele bezahlen, so dermaßen der Spaß vermiest, dass sie auch in die Raubkopiererszene abgedrängt werden, um ohne Probleme spielen zu können.  Tolle Taktik kann ich da nur sagen.
 Und ich lasse mich nicht erpressen, Spiele zu kaufen, die ich nicht will, mit dem Argument, dann würde nichts mehr entwickelt für den PC. Ich will diesen DRM Dreck nicht haben, ich wollte den noch nie und hab von Anfang an dagegen Sturm gelaufen. Wenn man so will sind daran nur die Leute Schuld, die den ganzen Mist gekauft haben. Hätte man HL2 mit Steam im Regal liegen lassen, hätten wir den Mist heute nicht!


----------



## Diezel (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



trym schrieb:


> Wenns nich so viele Drecksspiele gäbe die unfertig aufm Markt kommen würde auch weniger geklaut werden. Ich bezahl doch keine 50€ fürn Spiel was in 4-6h durchgespielt is, die Entwickler ham wohl nen Knall und der Rest der Spiele is voll verbuggt oder unfertiger Mist der den Preis nicht gerechtfertigt ist. Qualität findet man bei PC-Spielen schon lang nich mehr.


 eben, 50 eur für paar stunden unterhaltung - man kann für ähnliches geld manchmal weit aus bessere "unterhaltung" kriegen


----------



## Odin333 (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

@thurius

Eine alte Legende besagt, dass nur alle hundert Jarhe jemand geboren wird, der so rückwärts denkt, wie du.

Wo kommst du überhaupt her? Seine Spiele kauft man doch nicht bei MM - überhaupt kauft man garnichts mein MM (wenn man nicht gerade nen Porsche fährt)


----------



## smooth1980 (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

#   Our servers are under attack again. Some gamers are experiencing trouble signing in. We're working on it and will keep you posted    12 minutes ago   via web   

http://twitter.com/Ubisoft


----------



## Diezel (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

gut so, ubisoft foltern bis sie weinen und internet anbindung weg patchen^^


----------



## Septimus (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Septimus schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Na Wahnsinn,und wenn es 1000x Gratis im Netz zum Download gibt,es ist mir Latte!
> ...


 Soll ich jetzt rein polemisch Ubisoft abstrafen und mir SWH5 nicht aus der Pyramide kaufen und damit auch nicht die Leistung derer würdigen die mehr Liebe ins Detail stecken als diejenigen die wie Ferengis nur an Profit und nicht an die User denken?

 Klar,könnte ich machen.Kann es aber auch so machen indem ich Ubisoft um den Vollpreis bringe und trotzdem legal an das Produkt komme.
 Lieber wäre mir die unterbezahlten Progammierer aus Rumänien würden SH5 gleich für Marinesims anstatt für Ubisoft programmieren,dann käme ein Game aus einem Guß und ohne lästige Bugs auf den Markt.

 Ubisoft und viele andere Publisher übersehen das die an der Community vorbei handeln-siehe die Siedler reihe die schon lange nicht mehr das ist was es mal war.Wir bekommen da was vorgesetzt was Grafisch angeblich Toll aussieht aber unter der Haube rein gar nichts mehr bietet,nicht mal mehr Spieltiefe und alles zu immer höheren Preisen.
 Die Gamer die das kaufen sollen werden nur dem Schein nach um Gehör gebeten aber es wird trotzdem gemacht was die Chefetage sich in den Kopf gesetzt und die Aktionäre bezahlen wollen!

 Darum strafe ich schon lange viele Publisher damit ab das ich mir die Spiele die ich haben möchte,gebraucht oder aus der Pyramide kaufe.Die wollen nicht auf die Gamer hören?Dann wollen die auch nicht das ich den Vollpreis bezahle


----------



## KainLaVey (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Was so im Ubisoftforum abgeht:

http://forums-de.ubi.com/eve/forums?a=tpc&s=59010161&f=1891075828&m=6561087738&r=1401037838#1401037838


----------



## Maiernator (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



thurius schrieb:


> 85% der Kopierer sind Faul...
> 
> ... und der rest, tut es aus Prinzip. Je einfacher ein Schutz ist, desto stärker schlägt die Faulheit an einem 0815-PC Gamer durch.
> 
> ...


   Arbeitest du bei Ubisoft?


----------



## cryer (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Ich hab nie was aus dem Netz geladen. Darf ich den ubi Kopierschutz nun abschalten?
 Nein? Das ist nicht fair. Ich war immer brav und hab mein Geld für meine Games bezahlt. Warum werde ich  bestraft, während der Raubkopierer am Wochenende seine Raubkopie spielen konnte...*weint bitterlich*
 Das Problem ist offensichtlich: kein Käufer hat etwas gegen einen guten Kopierschutz. Was ubi da abzieht ist aber nicht gut. Da fehlt die Zweckmäßigkeit und der ehrliche Käufer ist der Leidtragende. Somit spielt es keine Rolle, ob nun der Raubkopierer für den KS verantwortlich ist oder ubi den Wiederverkauf eines Spiels verhindern will, indem man es an einen ACC bindet-... der Raubkopierer spielt, derjenige, der bezahlt hat, genießt das reale Leben. Inkl. eines abgeschalteten PCs...


----------



## Blade_1 (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

...doppelt...


----------



## Blade_1 (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Lustig dass sich hier einige wünschen dass ne Firma daran zu Grunde gehen soll. Kann mir mal kurz jemand auf die Sprünge helfen und erklären wo die Spiele dann herkommen sollen (die dann nicht entwickelt werden weil das Geld dafür fehlt)?


----------



## stompax (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

@thurius
Ich lade mir die Cracks, weil ich zu faul bin die DVDs zu suchen und weil mich das aufdrehen des DVD Laufwerks stört. Wüsste nicht, was daran falsch sein sollte... Immerhin besitze ich die Spiele die ich cracke!
Ob ich die Seitenspiegel meines Autos abbreche oder nicht ist auch meine Entscheidung. 

also frage ich mich auch, was dir eigentlich einfällt mir vorzuwerfen, das ich dran schuld bin? 

Konsolen sind immer einige Monate schneller als normale PCs. Das ändert sich aber spätestens nach einem Jahr und wenn 4 Jahre vergangen sind so wie es zur Zeit der Fall ist, dann sehen die Spiele einfach nur gammel und nicht mehr Zeitgemäß aus. Somit wir der PC nie seine Daseinsberechtigung verlieren! Vor allem nicht in Aufbaustrategiespielen oder großen MMORPGs.


----------



## Feuerfalke (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Server sind wieder down - super, UBI.


----------



## Lotek (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Es waren nur 5% der Spieler betroffen.
Die restlichen 95% hatten ihre Version des Spieles bereits intensiv mit Äxten, Zangen und Vorschlaghämmern bearbeitet.
So ist das mit den Killerspielen, die machen halt richtig aggressiv.


----------



## Raptor (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Da braucht man ja nur in das Ubiforum zu schauen und schon werden alle meine Befürchtungen war. Es war ja fast klar das Ubi nicht viel Geld ausgibt, aber das was die wenigen Informationen einem sagen ist unglaublich. Es scheint als ob es kein wirkliches Backup gibt, nur ein Server vermutlich noch nicht mal eine Serverfarm. Die Sicherheit scheint auch eher minderwertig zu sein. Ubi hat halt eine für sie angeblich so tollen neuen Kopierschutz will aber nicht viel Geld dafür ausgeben und spart an allen möglichen Serverkomponenten. Echt in der Privatwirtschaft hätte Ubi jetzt ein Problem aber die Gamer die das Spiel haben werden gewiß nicht vor Gericht gehen. Ich habe keine Ahnung ob da juristisch was möglich ist, aber die gebeulteten Gamer sollten sich zusammentun und gegen Ubi klagen. Echt ich komme nicht darüber hinweg was anscheinend für eklatante Fehler bei der zentralen Komponente gemacht wurden. Da kann ich nur noch eins Richtung Ubi schicken:


----------



## The_Final (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



Lotek schrieb:


> Es waren nur 5% der Spieler betroffen.
> Die restlichen 95% hatten ihre Version des Spieles bereits intensiv mit Äxten, Zangen und Vorschlaghämmern bearbeitet.
> So ist das mit den Killerspielen, die machen halt richtig aggressiv.


 Auch eine Möglichkeit.  

 [Q="Ubisoft-Forum"]

 Die gesammte internationale hacker szene hat es wohl auf die hochperformanten und gut gesicherten ubisoft masterserver abgesehen. die geheimdienste ermitteln...
 [/quote]
 So ähnlich hab ich mir das auch schon gedacht.


----------



## cryer (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



Blade_1 schrieb:


> Lustig dass sich hier einige wünschen dass ne Firma daran zu Grunde gehen soll. Kann mir mal kurz jemand auf die Sprünge helfen und erklären wo die Spiele dann herkommen sollen (die dann nicht entwickelt werden weil das Geld dafür fehlt)?


 Von einem Publisher, der weiß, was seine Kunden wert sind? Lustig, dass einige Publisher auf Kopierschutzmaßnahmen verzichten und, einst als Teufel verschrieen, plötzlich dafür Lob bekommen...
 Sollte ubi pleite gehen (was unwahrscheinlich ist, mit oder ohne Kopierschutz ähm Wiederverkaufsschutz)
 wird das von anderen Publishern sicher aufgefangen. Aber um ubi mach ich mir da keine Sorgen, die haben sicher schon mit Verlusten gerechnet und einen Plan C in der Schublade


----------



## Lotek (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Update #754, Tag 23 nach Release der PC-Version.
Die Ubisoft-Server waren heute für 3 min. 16 sec. zu erreichen. Der absolute Rekord an daily up-time in der letzten Woche. 
Ein Ubisoft-Sprecher gab den Raubkopierern die Schuld an der schlechten Erreichbarkeit der Server. Sie würden mit ihrem ständigen, hohen Traffic die Backbones verstopfen und den ehrenwerten, rechtschaffenen Kunden dadurch die Möglichkeit nehmen, ihr Game in vorgesehener Weise zu konsumieren. 
Kritik am Kopierschutz ließ Y.Guillemot nicht gelten: schamlose Straftaten erfordeten schließlich wirkungsvolle Gegenmaßnahmen.


----------



## The_Final (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*



thurius schrieb:


> 85% der Kopierer sind Faul...
> 
> ... und der rest, tut es aus Prinzip. Je einfacher ein Schutz ist, desto stärker schlägt die Faulheit an einem 0815-PC Gamer durch.
> 
> ...


 Ich hab keine Ahnung, in welcher Welt du lebst, aber ich hoffe, dass ich nie in deren Nähe komme. :-o


> Gelegenheit macht Diebe. Deswegen wird der PC als "Daddelkiste" aussterben. Jeder der aus Protest nun das Spiel "zieht", macht schon aus Prinzip etwas falsch. Komplette verweigerung wäre richtig. Jeden Kopie, jeder Crack, zählt der BWL bei UBI als eine verkaufte Version die durchging, weil der Schutz noch nicht "Anti-Causalkopierer" genug war.


 Wieso jetzt "Anti-Casualkopierer"? Stellen die Pro-Kopierer nur Kopien her, ohne diese zu verbreiten oder zu nutzen?


> Es wird noch zwei Dinge geben.
> Absolute Überwachung, mit Herstelleranbindung.
> Oder... das außsterben des PCs als Daddelkisten.


 Nein, glaub ich nicht. Kann sein, dass ein paar Firmen das PC-Engagement komplett einstellen, aber sicher nicht alle.


> so beschissen der Kopierschutz auch ist
> aber Schuld daran haben in erster Linie alle die jedigen die sich all die Jahre NO-CD Cracks und sonst was aus dem Netz geladen haben.
> Dadurch sehen sich die Publisher genötigt Gegenmaßnahmen zu ergreifen die nur dem ehrlichen Kunden den Spaß am Spielen verderben.


 Ich wusste nicht, das ich dem Publisher schade, wenn ich ich ein Game um gutes Geld kaufe und dann spiele, ohne die CD im Laufwerk zu haben. Dann müssen Spiele wie Anno 1404 und Mass Effect ja ein wirtschaftliches Desaster sein. Und dem ehrlichen Kunden dem Spaß am Spielen zu verderben ist eine sehr Erfolg versprechende Methode. Vielleicht haben die Kopierer, die all das nicht über sich ergehen lassen müssen, dann ja ein schlechtes Gewissen.


> Naja. Dann wird der PC als Spieleplattform noch früher wegbrechen als gedacht, weil dann eben nur noch für Konsolen entwicklet wird.


 Siehe oben.


> Sorry. Aber ihr seit selbst Schuld an der Scheisse.
> Bedankt Euch bei den Typen, die illegale Kopien von Film & Software ziehen. Alleine wegen dieser Gestalten gibt es DRM überhaupt.


 Wir sind also kollektiv verantwortlich für die gesamte Menschheit. Und der neue Ubisoft-Kopierschutz hat sicher viel mit raubkopierten Filmen zu tun. Der Online-Zwang bei Filmen wird auch immer überbordender.


----------



## MaxiDeci (8. März 2010)

*AW: .*

Ich habe nichts gegen einen Kopierschutz, so lange er diese bestraft, welche die Games illegal spielen möchten! Sobald aber Leute darunter leiden, welche mit TEUREM GELD! das Spiel gekauft haben, dann geht das zu weit.

  Wenn ich meine Singleplayer Mission nicht spielen kann nur weil Ubisoft zu blöde ist, dann versteh ich jeden, der Ubisoft sonst was wünscht, sorry!

 Ich sag nur peinlich!


----------



## Hyberchonda (8. März 2010)

*Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*

Auch Anno 1404 Venedig ist betroffen. Ich und vier weitere mir persönlich bekannte Freunde/Kollegen können seit gestern sich nicht mehr verbinden. Auch über die offizielle ubi.com Seite ist es nicht mehr möglich zu überprüfen ob es sich nicht vll um einen gehackt Account handelt.

 Das ist unter jeder Kritik das auch Besitzer anderer Titel davon betroffen sind. Die sollen ihre übigen Gewinne lieber mal flott in Server und Support stecken anstatt katastrophale Kopierschutzvorrichtungen zu entwickeln!


----------



## Pope (9. März 2010)

*Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*

Die betroffenen Spieler tun mir wirklich leid. Sie haben Geld ausgegeben für ein in meinen Augen mangelhaftes Produkt und können es nun nicht spielen. Das Spiel als solches ist bestimmt super. Mit DRM haben sich die Entwickler aber wieder mal selbst vor den Bug geschossen. Hoffentlich sehen sich die Käufer geläutert und kaufen beim nächsten mal keine Spiele mehr, die mit DRM verseucht sind.


----------



## Poldi3 (9. März 2010)

*Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*

Also ich muss sagen das mir Leute die sich ein Solospiel kaufen das ja nach dem Gesetz ja ihr Eigentum wird und sich vom Hersteller vorschreiben lassen wie und wan sie es ihr Eigentum benützen dürfen gehören eh so bestraft für ihre dummheit.
Ist ja das gleiche als wenn mir ein Auto kaufe aber täglich um 8uhr den schlüssel beim händler holen muss und 17 uhr wieder abgeben da dan der händler sein geschäft schliesst.


----------



## Rabowke (9. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*



Pope schrieb:


> Die betroffenen Spieler tun mir wirklich leid. Sie haben Geld ausgegeben für ein in meinen Augen mangelhaftes Produkt und können es nun nicht spielen. Das Spiel als solches ist bestimmt super. Mit DRM haben sich die Entwickler aber wieder mal selbst vor den Bug geschossen. Hoffentlich sehen sich die Käufer geläutert und kaufen beim nächsten mal keine Spiele mehr, die mit DRM verseucht sind.


 DRM ist nicht gleich DRM. 

 Man muss die verschiedenen Systeme an sich schon unterscheiden & DRM nicht gleich als 'Teufelszeug' abtun. z.B. haben meine XBox360 Spiele auch ein DRM-System für Erstkäufer ... nämlich Inhalte, die nur der Erstkäufer auf seinen Account registrieren kann ( z.B. eine Rüstung, einen DLC etc. ).

 Trotzdem kann ich das Spiel an meine Kumpels verleihen, sie können es spielen ... nur ohne besagte Rüstung.

 Wenn ich weiß, dass ein Bekannter sich das Spiel gerne mal ausleihen will, würde ich mir nie ein Spiel für Konsole kaufen, wo, als Beispiel, 50% per DRM an einen Account gebunden ist. Wenn ich das Spiel nur selber spiele, könnte ich auch damit leben, allerdings hört der Spass bei einer 'dauer-on' sein auf ... allein aus Prinzip.

 Noch scheinen Konsolen davon weg zu sein, d.h. ich kann auch "offline" zocken ... sollte sich das irgendwann ändern, werd ich auch hier meine Kaufentscheidung(en) überdenken.


----------



## Rabowke (9. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*



Poldi3 schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen das mir Leute die sich ein Solospiel kaufen das ja nach dem Gesetz ja ihr Eigentum wird und sich vom Hersteller vorschreiben lassen wie und wan sie es ihr Eigentum benützen dürfen gehören eh so bestraft für ihre dummheit.
> Ist ja das gleiche als wenn mir ein Auto kaufe aber täglich um 8uhr den schlüssel beim händler holen muss und 17 uhr wieder abgeben da dan der händler sein geschäft schliesst.


 Vllt. solltest du dich wirklich mal informieren, was du beim "Kauf" einer Software wirklich erwirbst, also was dein Eigentum wird.

 Ich kann es ja mal aufzählen:

 - die Verpackung
 - das Handbuch
 - Jewel-Case
 - der Datenträger

 Das sind Dinge, die in dein Eigentum übergehen und mit denen du machen kannst, was du willst. Die Daten auf dem Datenträger allerdings, auch Software genannt, ist nicht dein Eigentum, noch erwirbst du diese Software. Du erwirbst ein Nutzungsrecht. Jetzt kann man darüber diskutieren in wie weit die Beschränkungen des Herstellers vor dem Kauf sichtbar gemacht werden müssen & ob der Zusatz "erfordert eine Internetverbindung" ausreichend sind ... 

 Vergleichs einfach mit der Miete eines Autos ... in diesem Fall erwirbst du auch nicht den Wagen selber, sondern das Nutzungsrecht, was durch die AGB des Vermieters eingeschränkt und definiert wird ( z.B. nicht nach Polen fahren etc. ). 

 Übrigens, Autobeispiele & Software .... doof. Das passt nicht, aber vllt. konnte ich dir das mit meinem Beispiel mal verdeutlichen was du tatsächlich erwirbst und was eben nicht.


----------



## Angeldust (9. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*

Man erwirbt auch das uneingeschränkte Nutzungsrecht an der Sache. Das ist keine Miete.

 Also da sehe ich eine Bringschuld bei Ubisoft. Wenn man es dran anlegt würde man dort sicher Recht bekommen.

 Aber da es sich nur um Kleingeld handelt wird einem wohl jeder sagen, geb den scheiß zurück wenner net funzt...und Ende.


----------



## Rabowke (9. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*



Angeldust schrieb:


> Man erwirbt auch das uneingeschränkte Nutzungsrecht an der Sache. Das ist keine Miete.


 Hat auch keiner Behauptet, mein Beispiel mit der Miete eines Autos bezog sich auf das Beispiel mit dem Auto, welches man nur von 07 Uhr bis 17 Uhr fahren darf & dann den Schlüssel zurück geben muss.

 Das ist übrigens der Grund warum ich auch meinte, Software & Auto vertragen sich nicht. 



> Also da sehe ich eine Bringschuld bei Ubisoft. Wenn man es dran anlegt würde man dort sicher Recht bekommen.


 Dann probier doch dein Glück. Vor nicht allzulanger Zeit hat z.B. Valve mit Steam in einem Urteil Recht bekommen, dass es zulässig ist, dass ein Spiel fest mit einem Account verknüpft wird & damit ein Verkauf zu gut wie nicht möglich ist.

 Software weiter veräußern ist auch dein Recht ... dachte man bislang.


----------



## Angeldust (9. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*

Es geht doch gar nicht um Software weiterveräußern. Dass man dem einen Riegel vorschieben kann sieht man bei jedem kostenpflichtigen MMO.

 Es geht darum dass Software funktionieren muss. Und da sind wir nicht mehr im Internetrecht sondern im Kaufrecht.

 Es ist klar geregelt dass Mängel behoben werden müssen und zwar in angemessener Zeit.

 Ich denke sollten das nur 2 Tage sein wird Ubi keine Probleme haben, sollten sie es aber nicht hinbekommen das ganze 100% zum laufen zu bringen wird ein Schuh draus.

 P.s. Man kann in seine AGBs noch so viel Käse reinschreiben, wenn die AGBs mit BGB o.ä. kollidieren sind sie nichtig. Das Internet ist seit jeher eine Grauzone, aber fehlerfrei bzw. überhaupt funktionieren muss jede Software wenn man sie entgeltlich veräußert.


----------



## Rabowke (9. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*



Angeldust schrieb:


> Es geht doch gar nicht um Software weiterveräußern. Dass man dem einen Riegel vorschieben kann sieht man bei jedem kostenpflichtigen MMO.


 Es wäre schön wenn wir bei einem Thema blieben. Wir kommen hier von Punkt A zu B zu C [...].



> Es geht darum dass Software funktionieren muss. Und da sind wir nicht mehr im Internetrecht sondern im Kaufrecht.





> Es ist klar geregelt dass Mängel behoben werden müssen und zwar in angemessener Zeit.





> Ich denke sollten das nur 2 Tage sein wird Ubi keine Probleme haben, sollten sie es aber nicht hinbekommen das ganze 100% zum laufen zu bringen wird ein Schuh draus.


 Das Thema "Mangelfreiheit" bei Software als Argument zu nutzen ist ziemlich fragwürdig. Bei den zig tausend Konfigurationen, die es am freien Markt gibt, wird man keine 100% Funktionalität schaffen können.

 Wer sagt dir, dass die Beeinträchtigung der Funktionsweise nicht an deinem PC zu suchen ist, und nicht an der Software?

 Wer sagt dir, dass die Internetleitung im 'Haftungskreis' deines ISP liegt?

 Ich könnte dir jetzt ohne Probleme sehr viel mehr Punkte liefern, wo die Fehlerquelle in deinem Umfeld zu suchen ist.

 Was ich damit sagen will: die Definition des BGB auf Software umzumünzen ist leider nicht so einfach.


----------



## Angeldust (9. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*

Du willst nun in diesem Fall (Fall Ubisoft) behaupten dass es schwer sei die Fehlerquelle zu finden   

 Prinzipiell hast du Recht, dass Software, Internet etc kompliziert ist, vor allem was Beweisführung angeht.

 In dem Fall haben wir leider eine Zahl x an sauren Kunden, die zu 99.9% keine Störmeldung von der Telekom über das WE hatten.

 Der Beweis wo der Fehler liegt ist ausnahmsweise mal führbar und auch das Argument es wären Probleme wegen externen Einflüssen gewesen ist irrelevant.

 Es geht um einen Käufer, der mangelhafte Ware angedreht bekommen hat. Man hat wirklich jedes Recht den Mist Ubisoft um die Ohren zu schmeißen...mehr aber auch nicht.

 Man wird Ubisoft nicht zwingen können die Server zum laufen zu bringen. Umtausch/Rückgabe von kaputter Ware... mehr kann man hier nicht machen.


----------



## fiumpf (9. März 2010)

*AW: .*



stompax schrieb:


> @thurius
> Ich lade mir die Cracks, weil ich zu faul bin die DVDs zu suchen und weil mich das aufdrehen des DVD Laufwerks stört. Wüsste nicht, was daran falsch sein sollte...


 Du verstößt gegen deutsches Gesetz.


----------



## aataar-00 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*

Zu folgenden Argumenten :

   @ Rabowke:
   ...was du beim "Kauf" einer Software wirklich erwirbst...

   ...Vergleichs einfach mit der Miete eines Autos
   ... in diesem Fall erwirbst du auch nicht den Wagen selber, sondern
   das Nutzungsrecht.....

   @Angeldust:
   ...Man erwirbt auch das uneingeschränkte Nutzungsrecht an der Sache. Das ist keine Miete.

   ...Es geht doch gar nicht um Software weiterveräußern...

   fällt mir folgendes ein:

   Klar, erwirbt man nicht die Software an sich (das kann nur der Programmierer oder der, der die Programmierer "besitzt" oder deren Rechte gekauft hat. Der Unterschied ist allerdings, dass es 
   A.) Publisher gibt, die Spiele verkaufen, an Accounts gebunden(in der Regel nicht weiterveräußerbar, obwohl es auf dem Markt soviel kostet, wie ein Spiel von B.) und es
   B.) Publisher gibt, die Spiele ohne Gängeleien verkaufen, die auch der Endverbraucher weiterverkaufen kann

   In beiden Fällen haben die Publisher wohl nicht wirklich was davon weil:

   bei A.) -Käufern steigt die Frust, gerade deshalb nicht zu kaufen und der Publisher muss auch noch ein Dritt-Unternehmen mit speziellem Kopierschutz bezahlen, anstatt das Gels in's Game zu stecken und auch noch selbst die Technik für die Zwangs-Online-Server dafür bereit halten

   bei B.) läuft der der Publisher Gefahr, mehr durch 08/15 Kopierer zu verlieren 

   wer gewinnt?
   - Die Kopierschutz-Hersteller
   -. teilweile der Publisher, da er sich auf  Zuwächse auf dem Konsolensektor freuen kann(auch wenn der steinige Weg über den PC-Verlust erstmal hart ist)

   wer verliert?
  - der ehrliche Käufer

  Außerdem ist es für den Käufer psychologisch gut zu wissen, dass er die Ware weiterverkaufen KÖNNTE (auch wenn es Top-Titel sind - nur fur den Notfall)

   Bei der Miete oder Leasing wie bei Autos müsste der Käufer allerdings nicht sofort die komplette Summe zahlen - würde hier also nur auf Videotheken zutreffen.

   Spätestens beim Thema Datenschutz und Weitergabe haben wir hier außerdem sowiso schon verloren, weil dies in anderen Länder ganz anders gehandhabt wird. Aber das rächt sich irgendwann.... 

   ---
   Fazit:
   Es gibt nur eine sinvolle Lösung, um den klassischen PC-Spielebereich 'aufrecht' zu erhalten:

   - anständige Spiele OHNE Online-Reg.-Zwang KAUFEN
   -unanständige Online-Reg-Spiele NICHT kauften ---> AUCH NICHT AUF DEN KONSOLEN!!!(Denn das ist gewollt)
   Sonst können die Publisher nichts lernen!
   Diese Art von Spielen sind NUR für die Hersteller & Co. wichtig - nicht für uns!


----------



## Angeldust (9. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*

_*Man erwirbt auch das uneingeschränkte Nutzungsrecht an der Sache. Das ist keine Miete.

  Es geht doch gar nicht um Software
  weiterveräußern. Dass man dem einen Riegel vorschieben kann sieht man
  bei jedem kostenpflichtigen MMO.*_


  Was habe ich denn bitte geschrieben O_o Das waren meine Aussagen.

 Ach was solls. Ich kaufs mir eh nur ausm Grabbeltisch.


----------



## Rabowke (9. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*



aataar-00 schrieb:


> Fazit:
> Es gibt nur eine sinvolle Lösung, um den klassischen PC-Spielebereich 'aufrecht' zu erhalten:
> 
> - anständige Spiele OHNE Online-Reg.-Zwang KAUFEN
> ...


Wie kommt du überhaupt auf die Idee, dass ich den 'klassischen' PC-Spielebereich aufrecht halten möchte?
 Wieso darf ich bitte schön nichts für Konsolen kaufen? 

 Ich kauf seit ca. einem Jahr nur noch für Konsolen, die Spiele für den PC kann ich in drei Jahren an einer Hand abzählen.

 Von mir aus brauchen Publisher nichts lernen, ich hatte auf der Konsole noch nie (!) ein Spiel, was nicht lief oder Bugs enthielten, die das Spielen unmöglich machten. Kleinere Glitches kamen zwar vor, aber selbst die waren wirklich sehr selten.

 Ich hab einfach das Gefühl, dass ich auf Konsolen die Qualität erhalte, für die ich auch Geld ausgebe ... bei PC Spielen habe ich dieses Gefühl seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr.


----------



## aataar-00 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*

@Angeldust:
    Das mit "...Man erwirbt auch das uneingeschränkte Nutzungsrecht an der Sache. Das ist keine Miete."

 ist jetzt hier vielleich falsch rüber gekommen. Damit wollte ich ausdrücken, dass es (aus Sicht der Hersteller natürlich) kein uneigeschränktest Nutzungsrech mehr ist, eben so von hinten herumgetäuscht..
 Rechtlich ist das Ganze problematisch, weil anscheined nur interessant ist: Box zur Kasse, bezahlt, mehr iss nich' mehr. Was die Nutzung über Internet angeht - scheint unsere Rechtssprechung da wohl leider noch nicht so weit zu sein.


----------



## aataar-00 (9. März 2010)

*AW:*

((Zitieren hängt irgendwie))

   @Rabowke:
   Wie kommt du überhaupt auf die Idee, dass ich den 'klassischen' PC-Spielebereich aufrecht halten möchte?
    Wieso darf ich bitte schön nichts für Konsolen kaufen?

   Hiermit habe ich vielleicht nich Dich gemeint.

   Auch nicht, dass keiner mehr SEINE Konsolenspiele kaufen darf.
   Wer aber hauptsächlich den PC zum Spielen benutzt - statt Konsole, kann damit den Publisher abstrafen.
   (Ich hab' zwar auch 'ne XBox, die Lautstärke stört mich aber ziemlich. Über viele Jahre hin bin ich mit dem PC und den Spiele damit aufgewachsen. Einen Shooter ohne Maus und Tastatur kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen.)

   Die PC-Technik bleibt immer noch ein Zugpferd für kommende Konsolen. Wer immer eine hatte, wird wohl auch dabei bleiben.
   Duch die unterschiedlichen Techniken kann leider nicht jedes Spiel auf jedem PC gleich gut laufen, wie auf Konsolen, dafür geht die Technik da schneller weiter und es KANN feiner aussehen.

   ---
   Konsolen sind ja vom Kopierschutz nicht betroffen - NOCH nicht. Aber wehret den Anfängen. Sollte die Online-Knebelung auf dem PC Schule machen, dann sind als nächstes die Konsolen dran!!! )  

 - also zurück zur Tagesordnung: PC-Ubi-Kopierschutz


----------



## TeppsnRappsn (9. März 2010)

*AW:*

Was die einen schwachsinn bei Ubi erzählen.Die 
reden sich doch einfach nur dumm raus.
Vorallem erzählen die bei Gamestar das es noch 
keine raubkopien von AC2 und SH5 gibt.loool 
Silent Hunter 5 gibts schon seit Donnerstag im 
Netz und AC2 ist auch schon so gut wie 
gecrackt.Man kann es zumindest schon 
anzocken....


----------



## reckonstar (9. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*

Zitat von Rabowke:


> aataar-00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Fazit:
> ...


 Da würde ich mich in Zukunft nicht darauf verlassen! Es gab auch mal Zeiten, da wurden Konsolenspiele so entwickelt, dass es 99.99% keine Fehler gab. Einfach aus dem Grund, weil es keine Patchmöglichkeit gab.

 Mittlerweile ist das Thema durch, auch auf Konsolen kann jetzt nachgepatcht werden und ich denke (meine persönliche Meinung), es wird sich ähnlich entwickeln wie auf dem PC. Die Spiele werden teils unvollständig / noch nicht fertig veröffentlicht und dann später gepatcht. Der Spieler wird ungewollt zum Beta-Tester.

 Mach Dir mal da keine illusionen, das wird auf der Konsole in Zukunft auch nicht anders werden. Also würde ich mich nicht drauf verlassen, dass die Hersteller nichts lernen sollten, denn dann wirst Du irgendwann das böse erwachen haben.

 Aber solche Menschen (Spieler) wie Du, machen durch Ihre fehlende Solidarität zu anderen Spielern, die an der Situation was ändern  wollen, den Herstellern das Leben ganz einfach!


----------



## GameH (9. März 2010)

*-*

Auch wenn ich die Diskussion hier etwas unterbreche. Ich
 finde es eine Schweinerei das Ubisoft es immer noch nicht gebacken kriegen die
 Server ordnungsgemäß am Laufen zu halten. 3-mal musste ich schon 20- 30 min
 warten bis AC II startete. Das war einmal Sonntagvormittag, Samstagabend und Montagabend.


 Von mir aus sollen sie das Spiel dumm
 und dämlich vor Raubkopierern schützen, aber dann bitte so dass der ehrliche
 Käufer nicht darunter zu leiden hat. Mittlerweile gibt es ja Gerüchte das es
 einen Crack gibt bzw. das das Schutzsystem umgangen worden ist. Ubisoft dementiert
 das natürlich, aber auch nur damit sie ihren Scheiss(Kopierschutz), den sie
 verzapft haben, als sicher und gerechtfertigt darstellen können.

  Mal ehrlich, wer ein bisschen im
 "Untergrund" surft, wird feststellen das Kopierschutzsysteme meist
 bei Multiplayer Titeln fruchten, da gibt es zwar auch Möglichkeiten, aber das
 ist dem 08/15 Raubkopierer bzw. Raubkopiekonsument zu aufwendig oder zu
 kompliziert. Und nur die Solokampagne eines Multiplayer Spiels spielen, das
 macht ja wohl selten bis gar keinen Spaß. z.B.: Battlefield

 Naja sollen sie alle machen, dann wird die potentielle Käuferschicht zwar kleiner und die Raupkopierergmeinde etwas größer, aber was solls. 

 Jetzt nochmal zu Assassins Creed 2, ich finde es ist ein gutes Spiel und der Kopierschutz ist auf keinen Fall ein Grund das Spiel schelchter zu bewerten. 

*Aber: Man sollte mit großen, dicken, roten Buchtsaben auf diesen beschissenen Kopierschutz aufmerksam machen. *


----------



## thurius (9. März 2010)

*AW: -*



GameH schrieb:


> Jetzt nochmal zu Assassins Creed 2, ich finde es ist ein gutes Spiel und der Kopierschutz ist auf keinen Fall ein Grund das Spiel schelchter zu bewerten.
> 
> *Aber: Man sollte mit großen, dicken, roten Buchtsaben auf diesen beschissenen Kopierschutz aufmerksam machen. *


 
 auf der packung und jeder shop seite steh zu Assassins Creed 2 [size=0.82em]*Hinweis:* Dieses Spiel erfordert eine permanente Internetverbindung und kostenlose Registrierung auf ubi.com. [/size]


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. März 2010)

*AW: -*

Bei der "Konkurrenz" gibt es eine sehr gute Kolumne, die sehr schön beschreibt, wie Ubisoft damit dem ganzen Spielemarkt schadet: www.gamestar.de/kolumnen/2313288/ubisofts_baerendienst.html#comments


----------



## nathra (9. März 2010)

*AW: .*



fiumpf schrieb:


> stompax schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @thurius
> ...


 Scheiß drauf!
 Wieviele Politiker verstoßen gegen das Gesetz und interressieren sich nicht die bohne dafür.
 Warum sollte ich mich dafür interressieren.


----------



## DrHasenbein (9. März 2010)

*AW: .*

wie man im Ubiforum liest, kann man heute abend schon wieder nicht spielen

 eigentlich unglaublich was dort los ist


----------



## Rabowke (9. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*



> Da würde ich mich in Zukunft nicht darauf
> verlassen! Es gab auch mal Zeiten, da wurden Konsolenspiele so
> entwickelt, dass es 99.99% keine Fehler gab. Einfach aus dem Grund, weil
> es keine Patchmöglichkeit gab.
> ...


 Ich hab bereits an anderer Stelle geschrieben, dass wenn sich am System der Konsolen was ändert, ich natürlich auch hier mein Kaufverhalten überdenken werde. Im Moment bieten mir Konsolen ( 360 ) genau das, was ich möchte:

 Spielen ohne Restriktionen, keine Gängelung, ein funktionierenden Multiplayer ( mal Borderlands über ne Firewall mit Router und vier verschiedenen PCs spielen wollen? Viel Spass ) & natürlich die Möglichkeit, meine Spiele an Kumpels zu verleihen bzw. mir ihre Spiele auszuleihen ( bzw. generell leihen, auch Videothek ). Sowas bietet mir der PC eben nicht ( mehr ).

 Des Weiteren ist Patchen auf Konsolen ein alter Hut und bereits ein paar Jährchen alt, trotzdem hält sich die Bugdichte bei Konsolenspielen seeeeeehr in Grenzen, d.h. so gut wie nicht vorhanden.

 Aber natürlich gilt auch hier: sollte sich das in Zukunft ändern, werden eben auch keine Konsolenspiele mehr gekauft.



> Mach Dir mal da keine illusionen, das wird auf
> der Konsole in Zukunft auch nicht anders werden. Also würde ich mich
> nicht drauf verlassen, dass die Hersteller nichts lernen sollten, denn
> dann wirst Du irgendwann das böse erwachen haben.


 Ich mach mir da keine Hoffnung bzw. ich seh es nicht so, wie die meisten hier: wenn für mich irgendwann der Punkt erreicht ist, wo ich mir sage, es geht nicht mehr ... dann kauf ich eben keine Spiele mehr bzw. lass das Hobby komplett sein.

 Ich persönlich hab kein Problem damit ... für mich sind Spiele nicht lebensnotwendig, ganz im Gegenteil. Es gab & gibt Zeiten, wo die Konsole über ein Jahr in der Ecke stand und verstaubte.



> Aber solche Menschen (Spieler) wie Du, machen
> durch Ihre fehlende Solidarität zu anderen Spielern, die an der
> Situation was ändern  wollen, den Herstellern das Leben ganz einfach!


 Jetzt bin ich also "nicht solidarisch", weil ich mir Konsolenspiele kaufe? Entschuldige, aber was ist das bitte für ein Schwachsinn? Ich finde den aktuellen KS bei Ubisoft nicht gut, ganz im Gegenteil ... aber AC2 ist ein gutes Spiel und ich habs auf der Konsole gerne gespielt & überlege mir den Kauf, wenn es mal 15 EUR kostet. 

 Konsolen gibt es seit Jahren, was sag ich, Jahrzehnten ... plötzlich stören sie also und machen dem PC'ler das Hobby kaputt? Ich bitte dich, nicht wirklich.


----------



## nathra (9. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*



Rabowke schrieb:


> > Aber solche Menschen (Spieler) wie Du, machen
> > durch Ihre fehlende Solidarität zu anderen Spielern, die an der
> > Situation was ändern wollen, den Herstellern das Leben ganz einfach!
> 
> ...


 Außerdem ohne die Playstation 1 wäre der Pc immer noch das was er davor war.Das Teil hat den Spielemarkt groß gemacht und damit auch den Pc


----------



## silencer1 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*

Ich kann nur immer wieder betonen, daß jeder der sich seit Jahren durch irgendwelche Onlinesysteme von der Herstellern an die Kette legen läßt, auch nichts anderes verdient hat, was jetzt passiert. Mit dem Kauf von Half-Life 2 im Jahr 2004 habt ihr den Stein ins Rollen gebracht, der euch jetzt überrollt hat.


----------



## fiumpf (9. März 2010)

*AW: -*



thurius schrieb:


> GameH schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Jetzt nochmal zu Assassins Creed 2, ich finde es ist ein gutes Spiel und der Kopierschutz ist auf keinen Fall ein Grund das Spiel schelchter zu bewerten.
> ...


 Wenn ihr das Ganze so scheisse findet: Warum kauft und spielt ihr diese Spiele?


----------



## reckonstar (10. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Spielen ohne Restriktionen, keine Gängelung, ein funktionierenden Multiplayer ( mal Borderlands über ne Firewall mit Router und vier verschiedenen PCs spielen wollen? Viel Spass ) & natürlich die Möglichkeit, meine Spiele an Kumpels zu verleihen bzw. mir ihre Spiele auszuleihen ( bzw. generell leihen, auch Videothek ). Sowas bietet mir der PC eben nicht ( mehr ).
> 
> Des Weiteren ist Patchen auf Konsolen ein alter Hut und bereits ein paar Jährchen alt, trotzdem hält sich die Bugdichte bei Konsolenspielen seeeeeehr in Grenzen, d.h. so gut wie nicht vorhanden.
> 
> Aber natürlich gilt auch hier: sollte sich das in Zukunft ändern, werden eben auch keine Konsolenspiele mehr gekauft.


  Ist das dein ernst? Keine Restriktion? Deine Xbox 360 ist die größte Restriktion! Das wäre, wie wenn man bei PC Spielen, den Spielern vorschreibt, dass die Spiele nur auf einer einzigen, ganz bestimmten, PC Konfiguration laufen würde.
  Hinzu kommt, dass man bei den Online Portalen von Sony, Microsoft etc. meist auch noch einen Account haben muss. Das nenne ich eine weitere Restriktion.

  Nur weil Du und andere Sie nicht bemerken oder mittlerweile als gegeben hinnehmen, heisst das nicht, dass es keine Restriktionen gibt.

  Das Argument mit dem ausleihen ist richtig, da wiederspreche ich dir nicht. Wobei dort auch Probleme entstehen, wenn es um MP Spiele geht. Denn dann braucht ihr auch ein 2tes Medium.

  Ganz ehrlich. Borderlands als Beispiel für alle MP Spiele herzunehmen, sollte auch unter deiner Würde sein. Das ist kein Problem des PCs , sondern eines der programmierten Netzwerkmechanik im Spiel.

  OK! Patches gibt es schon ein paar jährchen   
  Allerdings soweit ich mich erinnere erst mit aktueller Konsolengeneration und deren Online Portalen / Plattformen als frühestens ab 2006 mit Einführung der PS3 und Wii und später mit der Xbox 360!





> > Mach Dir mal da keine illusionen, das wird auf
> > der Konsole in Zukunft auch nicht anders werden. Also würde ich mich
> > nicht drauf verlassen, dass die Hersteller nichts lernen sollten, denn
> > dann wirst Du irgendwann das böse erwachen haben.
> ...


  Das hast Du dir aber schön zurecht gebogen! Du bist nicht solidarisch, nicht weil Du Konsolenspiele kaufst oder spielst, sondern weil du hier auftrittst und folgende Aussagen triffst:
*
  "Von mir aus brauchen Publisher nichts lernen, ich hatte auf der Konsole noch nie (!) ein Spiel, was nicht lief oder
  Bugs enthielten, die das Spielen unmöglich machten. Kleinere Glitches kamen zwar vor, aber selbst die waren wirklich sehr selten."*

  Das ist *unsolidarität*! Außerdem ist es sehr kurzfristig gedacht, weil wie ich bereits in meinem vorherigen Eintrag geschrieben hatte, wird das meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr allzu lange dauern, bis auch die Konsolenspieler mit massiven Fehlern in Spielen konfrontiert werden. Vor allem dann, wenn es keine alternativen Plattformen neben den Konsolen mehr geben sollte (somit keine Ausweichmöglichkeit).


----------



## toxin (10. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*

Naja. Nicht wirklich lustig und nicht wirklich kreativ das neue Video. Da hätte man mehr rausholen können. Schade eigentlich. Kreativ verpackte Kritik hebt sich wenigistens etwa ab von diesem Einheitsbrei " DRM IS DOOF ".


----------



## Rabowke (10. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*



> Ist das dein ernst? Keine Restriktion? Deine Xbox 360 ist die größte Restriktion! Das wäre, wie wenn man bei PC Spielen, den Spielern vorschreibt, dass die Spiele nur auf einer einzigen, ganz bestimmten, PC Konfiguration laufen würde.
> Hinzu kommt, dass man bei den Online Portalen von Sony, Microsoft etc. meist auch noch einen Account haben muss. Das nenne ich eine weitere Restriktion.


 
      Die Herleitung ist schon ein wenig merkwürdig, kann das sein? Jeder weiß im Vorfeld das die Konsole an sich, und das nicht erst seit 360 & PS3, ein geschlossenes System ist. Dafür ist aber jede Konsole gleich, d.h. ob ich mir nun eine 360 von vor drei Jahren gekauft habe oder mir jetzt eine kaufe: die Spiele von heute laufen auf einer Konsole von 2006.

      Wieso du jetzt Konsole & PC Vielfalt vergleichst ... in Bezug auf Restriktion ist mir echt unbegreiflich. Die 360 bei mir im Wohnzimmer ist 100% zu der bei einem Kumpel kompatibel, das ist das einzige was zählt.

      Übrigens, der Account ist kostenlos ... wenn man online spielen will muss man seinen Account auf Gold upgraden, bei der PS3 ist er immer kostenlos.

      Demos & Co kann man auch mit einem Silber-Account auf der 360, sprich kostenlos, laden ... die erscheinen dann aber IMO etwas zeitversetzt.



> Nur weil Du und andere Sie nicht bemerken oder mittlerweile als gegeben hinnehmen, heisst das nicht, dass es keine Restriktionen gibt.


      Siehe oben.



> Das Argument mit dem ausleihen ist richtig, da wiederspreche ich dir nicht. Wobei dort auch Probleme entstehen, wenn es um MP Spiele geht. Denn dann braucht ihr auch ein 2tes Medium.


      Nein, brauchst du nicht. Ich kann mir BFC2 von einem Kumpel ausleihen und damit Online spielen.

      Kein Problem.



> Ganz ehrlich. Borderlands als Beispiel für alle MP Spiele herzunehmen, sollte auch unter deiner Würde sein. Das ist kein Problem des PCs , sondern eines der programmierten Netzwerkmechanik im Spiel.


      Es war nur ein aktuelles Beispiel, wo wir Coop am PC probiert haben & nach einer Stunde basteln und Router konfigurieren & Ports suchen / freigeben endlich spielen konnten.

      Kumpel, der zu 99% seiner Zeit nur Konsole spielt: "welcome to pc gaming ... auf der Konsole hätten wir jetzt schon 1000 GS & wären bei Garr!". 

      Letzter Part ist ein kleiner running gag seit unserer gemeinsamen WoW Zeit.   



> Das hast Du dir aber schön zurecht gebogen! Du bist nicht solidarisch, nicht weil Du Konsolenspiele kaufst oder spielst, sondern weil du hier auftrittst und folgende Aussagen triffst:
> *
> "Von mir aus brauchen Publisher nichts lernen, ich hatte auf der Konsole noch nie (!) ein Spiel, was nicht lief oder
> Bugs enthielten, die das Spielen unmöglich machten. Kleinere Glitches kamen zwar vor, aber selbst die waren wirklich sehr selten."*
> ...


      Die Möglichkeit "für massive Fehler" und patchen gibt es seit Jahren (!). Bislang habe ich nicht gemerkt, dass es hier Probleme gibt. Vllt. liegt es auch an der von dir verteufelten Sache, dass eine Konsole in sich geschlossen & vorallem immer gleich ist.   

      Daran mal gedacht? Das das, logischerweise, auch ein Vorteil sein kann?
      Bestimmt nicht, hmm?


----------



## looser111 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*

wie sie sich alle über DRM aufregen. ich hatte bisher null probleme damit.


----------



## coony (10. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*

Ich kann rabowke nur zustimmen, mit Konsole hat man derzeit einfach ein leichteres Leben. Ich weiß noch wie ich mich damals über Steam gewundert habe, wozu "Dampf"  - ich will  eigentlich nur HL2 spielen? Aber das war ja nur der Anfang - mittlerweile sind die Maßnahmen, seitens der Hersteller, jenseits von gut und böse. 

 Ständig online? Keine Möglichkeit zum Weiterverkauf? Begrenzte Anzahl Installationen? Release Day Patches? Original DVD werden teilweise nicht erkannt? Zusätzliche Accounts/SW nötig? usw...

 Dann lieber die paar Einschränkungen bei der Grafik als solche Gängelungen!
 Das alles bleibt einem auf der Konsole erspart, die kann ich in den tiefsten Urwald nehmen, DVD rein und spielen. und das auch nach ein paar Jahren. Wie oft hab ich schon probiert ältere Spiele auf dem aktuellen PC zum laufen zu bekommen - man investiert Stunden  in die Lösung des Problems und am Ende läuft trotzdem nicht. 
 Sollten die Hersteller den Konsolenmarkt ähnlich in Angriff nehmen (z.B. um den Wiederverkauf zu unterbinden) werde ich verzicht üben oder mir einfach ein anderes Hobby suchen, ganz einfach. 

 Bis dahin spiele ich weiter hauptsächlich auf der Konsole.


----------



## DarthDevil (10. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*



looser111 schrieb:


> wie sie sich alle über DRM aufregen. ich hatte bisher null probleme damit.


   tja kommt noch, selbst wenn nicht allein das die möglichkeit besteht das probleme entstehen ist grund genug sich aufzuregen. ebensowenig will ich mich von ubischrott überwachen lassen, das geht die gar nix an wann wie oft und wie viel ich spiele. außerdem gibts durchaus ne menge user die keine stabile oder schnelle internetverbindung haben, oder immer noch keine flat, da siehts dann ganz schlecht aus. und wofür? genau für nichts, denn genau das ist es was der kaufschutz gegen raubkopien nutzt, im gegenteil dadurch wirds nur noch mehr illegale kopien geben. wer heute tatsächlich noch glaubt das ein "kopierschutz" eingesetzt wird um gegen raubkopien vorzugehen dem kann man auch erzählen das regen trocken ist...

 @topic: das neue video ist echt cool


----------



## helder (10. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*

was kommt als nächstes, muss man seine Personalausweisnummer angeben? Leute: Finger weg von dem Mist


----------



## helder (10. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*

Vergessen: wenn die Server abgeschaltet werden kann man nicht mehr spielen, und selbst wenn man permanente I-Net-Verbindung hat, heisst es noch lange nicht dass man spielen kann:  Serverüberlastungen und Hackerangriffe
lest mal die Rezensionen bei amazon, es ist zum häulen wieviele Leute Probleme haben, z. b. bei Assasins Creed 2.


----------



## DentonJC (10. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*



helder schrieb:


> was kommt als nächstes, muss man seine Personalausweisnummer angeben? Leute: Finger weg von dem Mist


 Noch schlimmer, demnächst bekommen wir ja den Internetfähigen Personalausweis, warscheinlich muss man sich  demnächst mit seinem Personalausweis identifizieren um spielen zu können


----------



## helder (10. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*

wir können nur eins tuen, nicht kaufen, nur so kapieren die Entwickler, dass die Käufer sich nicht alles gefallen lassen.


----------



## cinteX (10. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*



helder schrieb:


> wir können nur eins tuen, nicht kaufen, nur so kapieren die Entwickler, dass die Käufer sich nicht alles gefallen lassen.


 was is das mal wieder für eine sinnlose aussagen.
 Ich glaube kaum das die entwickler daran schuld sind das sie das DRM eingebaut haben.

 Die entwickler sind die jungs, die den _inhalt_ des spiels definieren, nicht das was auf das spiel draufgesetzt oder davorgeschalten wird, das obliegt ganz allein den entscheidungen des publishers, dieser "will sein geld sichern".

 Wenn ich könnte würde ich den entwicklern mein geld zukommen lassen ohne das der publisher etwas davon sieht und ja auch mit dem drm von mir aus.


----------



## haep2 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*

Das ist wieder typisch.

Die Gamestar bringt einen richtig sinnvollen Kommentar (Bärendienst), während man uns bei der PCGames ein völlig niveauloses Video (vor allem das Ende) vorwirft.

Manchmal komm ich mir vor wie im Kindergarten hier.


----------



## Anubis1 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*

das neue video is echt der hammer, hab tränen gelacht! XD


----------



## Diezel (10. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*

mal ne frage dazwischen, geht das game jetzt, oder sind die server immer noch unerreichbar?


----------



## haep2 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*

Das Spiel läuft wieder einwandfrei.


----------



## Gustav2008 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*

Nettes Noobisoft Video


----------



## ferrari2k (10. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*



haep2 schrieb:


> Das Spiel läuft wieder einwandfrei.


Fragt sich nur, wie lange


----------



## ReBoot (10. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*

Der Koperschutz ist natürlich ein totaler Mist. Aber da die Spiele mit diesem Kopierschutz reissenden Absatz finden, wird sich wohl kaum was an dem Kopierschutz ändern.


----------



## mettman1 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*

wow @vorposter

2 sätze und 3 mal das wort kopierschutz!
nicht schlecht.

zum thema:
das video ist spitze


----------



## silencer1 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*



cinteX schrieb:


> helder schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wir können nur eins tuen, nicht kaufen, nur so kapieren die Entwickler, dass die Käufer sich nicht alles gefallen lassen.
> ...


 Nein, Schuld sind die bösen Käufer es Originals, alles potenzielle Schwarzkopierer.


----------



## ferrari2k (10. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*



cinteX schrieb:


> den entwicklern mein geld zukommen lassen ohne das der publisher etwas davon sieht und *ja auch mit dem drm von mir aus.*


 Und genau wegen dieser Scheißeinstellung setzt sich dieser Mist durch!
 Denk doch mal für 5 Minuten nach!


----------



## reckonstar (10. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*



haep2 schrieb:


> Das ist wieder typisch.
> 
> Die Gamestar bringt einen richtig sinnvollen Kommentar (Bärendienst), während man uns bei der PCGames ein völlig niveauloses Video (vor allem das Ende) vorwirft.
> 
> Manchmal komm ich mir vor wie im Kindergarten hier.


 /Signed

 Mehr ist nicht zu sagen!


----------



## reckonstar (10. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*



Rabowke schrieb:


> > Ist das dein ernst? Keine Restriktion? Deine Xbox 360 ist die größte Restriktion! Das wäre, wie wenn man bei PC Spielen, den Spielern vorschreibt, dass die Spiele nur auf einer einzigen, ganz bestimmten, PC Konfiguration laufen würde.
> > Hinzu kommt, dass man bei den Online Portalen von Sony, Microsoft etc. meist auch noch einen Account haben muss. Das nenne ich eine weitere Restriktion.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 A)

 Dir ist es aber nicht überlassen, welche Konsole du holst für ein Spiel. Wenn du ein Spiel, welches exklusiv für PS3 und Xbox 360 etc. spielen willst, musst du genau das Gerät zu dem Preis von Sony, Microsoft und Co. kaufen! Keine Wahl. Das ist schlichtweg dein Vorteil von dem geschlossenem System 

 B)

 Aha! und dein Kumpel kann zur gleichen Zeit auch BFC2 spielen? Mit Dir zusammen? Obwohl du seine DVD hast? Glaube ich kaum 

 C)

 Habe nicht behauptet, dass du was zahlen musst für dein Account! Aber du *musst* einen erstellen! 

 D)

 Fehler in Konsolenspielen! Wieder nur kurzfristig gedacht! Ich sagte ja, das ganze wird sich dann verstärken, wenn es an Alternativen fehlt, wie z.B. dem PC. Aber das ist meine Meinung, wir können uns darüber nochmal in ein paar Jahren unterhalten.

 Übrigens solltest du vielleicht auch mal über den Tellerrand deiner Spielesammlung hinausssachauen. Gutes Beispiel für ein Problem das es auf Konsole gab mit einem Patch, war zuletzt Dragon Age: Origins. Es hat vielleicht nicht viele Spieler betroffen, aber auch nur weil Bioware den Patch sehr zügig zurückgezogen hat.
 Davon gibt es noch das ein oder andere betroffene Spiel. 
 Auch hier gilt, nur weil Du Sie nicht spielst und die Probleme nicht erlebt hast, bedeutet das keinesfalls, dass es sie nicht gibt.


----------



## Rabowke (10. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*



reckonstar schrieb:


> Dir ist es aber nicht überlassen, welche Konsole du holst für ein Spiel. Wenn du ein Spiel, welches exklusiv für PS3 und Xbox 360 etc. spielen willst, musst du genau das Gerät zu dem Preis von Sony, Microsoft und Co. kaufen! Keine Wahl. Das ist schlichtweg dein Vorteil von dem geschlossenem System


  Was ist das jetzt schon wieder für eine Argumentation? Kann es sein, dass du dir selber nicht ganz sicher bist wie du hier was diskutierst und dir aus diesem Grund irgendwelche "Argumente" aus den Fingern saugst?   



> Aha! und dein Kumpel kann zur gleichen Zeit auch BFC2 spielen? Mit Dir zusammen? Obwohl du seine DVD hast? Glaube ich kaum


  Hab ich das in einer Silbe behauptet? Nein, natürlich nicht. Es ging um den Part des Ausleihens ( Videothek & Bekannte ) und ob dann MP Spiele funktionieren.

  Was redest du jetzt plötzlich von "ob mein Kumpel auch spielen kann"? Du kannst doch bei aktuellen PC Spielen nicht mal das Spiel selber, dank DRM & Aktivierungslimits, verleihen. 

  Wenn man dann auch noch einen Online-Key benötigt ist eh Schicht im Schacht.

  BFC2 könnte ich mir aus der Videothek ausleihen & und dann mit meinem Kumpel online spielen ... wo ist jetzt dein Kritikpunkt?



> C)
> 
> Habe nicht behauptet, dass du was zahlen musst für dein Account! Aber du *musst* einen erstellen!


  Du kannst einen Account ohne Live ( = Online ) Verbindung erstellen, d.h. lokal auf deiner Konsole. Hier werden keine Daten angeben ... nichts.

  Vergleich einen Offline-Account mit einem User-Account unter Windows.

  Kann es sein das du überhaupt keine 360 ( oder andere ) Konsole besitzt?



> D)
> 
> Fehler in Konsolenspielen! Wieder nur kurzfristig gedacht! Ich sagte ja, das ganze wird sich dann verstärken, wenn es an Alternativen fehlt, wie z.B. dem PC. Aber das ist meine Meinung, wir können uns darüber nochmal in ein paar Jahren unterhalten.


  Entschuldige bitte, was heißt hier kurzfristig? Ich sag nochmal: die Xbox360 gibt es seit ... 2005? 2004? Wie dem auch sei, in der Zeit ( immerhin fast bzw. über fünf Jahre ) hat sich die Problematik nicht verändert ... die Konsolenspiele sind, was die Anzahl der Bugs betrifft, auf einem konstant hohen Niveau, d.h. so gut wie fehlerfrei.

 Ob das nun an der Prüfung seitens MS liegt, daran das für Patches seitens der Entwickler / Publisher Geld hingelegt werden muss oder an der einheitlichen Hardware und damit kaum vorhandenen Inkompatiblitätsproblemen kann doch mir, dem Kunden, egal sein.

 Ich bekomme für mein Geld ein bugfreies Spiel, genauso, wie es sein sollte & was in meinen Augen Standard ist.

  Bei PC Spielen ist in der Zeit ( 2005 bis heute ) genau das Gegenteil zuverzeichnen ... 



> Übrigens solltest du vielleicht auch mal über den Tellerrand deiner Spielesammlung hinausssachauen. Gutes Beispiel für ein Problem das es auf Konsole gab mit einem Patch, war zuletzt Dragon Age: Origins. Es hat vielleicht nicht viele Spieler betroffen, aber auch nur weil Bioware den Patch sehr zügig zurückgezogen hat.
> Davon gibt es noch das ein oder andere betroffene Spiel.
> Auch hier gilt, nur weil Du Sie nicht spielst und die Probleme nicht erlebt hast, bedeutet das keinesfalls, dass es sie nicht gibt.


  Ich wüsste jetzt nicht woher du wissen willst, welche Spiele ich mein Eigen nenne. 

  Ich sag jetzt einfach mal: self owned. Warum? Ganz einfach ... Dragon Age : Origins steht in der UK Fassung in meinem Regal, ich habs ca. zu 3 / 4 durchgespielt.

  Mir ist nichts von Problemen etc. bekannt ... aber klär mich ruhig auf, welche Probleme gibts bzw. gabs denn mit DA für 360?

  DA ist ein gutes Spiel was sehr sauber programmiert ist ... das es für mich kein RPG wie Baldurs Gate ( ich komm aus dem PC Lager seit 1x86'er Zeitalter ( dem Vorgänger des 286'er ) ) ist, ist schade. Aus diesem Grund hats mir keinen Spass gemacht bzw. ich konnte die hohen Wertungen nicht verstehen.

  Soviel zum Thema Tellerrand. Wenn wir übrigens schon dabei sind: ich hab PCs seit 198x & bis Ende 2006 noch nie eine Konsole gehabt, früher mal einen Gameboy, das wars.

  Bis Ende 2006 hab ich nur PC gespielt & hab mich geweigert, auch nur eine Konsole anzuschauen. Nur irgendwann bot die Konsole einfach nur Vorteile ... über die oft zitierte 'schlechtere' Grafik kann ich nur müde grinsen, wir mit einem Police Quest I & Space Quest I aufgewachsen ist, dem ist Grafik nicht so wichtig, glaubs mir.


----------



## nubits (11. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*

zurück zur Topic..

 es geht immer noch nicht richtig? 

 Ich war so doof und hab es mir gestern gekauft..seit her kann ich keine Netzwerkverbindung herstellen..
 Und das Service Center schaltet auf dumm und frag mich nach einer genaueren Problembeschreibung..

 Um kurze Antwort würd ich mich freuen


----------



## Rabowke (11. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*



nubits schrieb:


> zurück zur Topic..
> 
> es geht immer noch nicht richtig?
> 
> ...


 Hmm, lt. div. Foren & Spielberichten sollte es eigentlich wunderbar funktionieren. Übrigens warst du nicht doof, AC II ist ein sehr gutes Spiel.

 Hast du vllt. eine Firewall aktiv? Ein anderer User hatte ein ähnliches Problem, er hatte ZoneAlarm installiert. Selbst im deaktiviertem Zustand war kein Verbindungsaufbau möglich, erst als er ZoneAlarm deinstalliert hatte, konnte er ohne Probleme spielen.

 Ich vermute einfach mal es ist eine "falsch" konfigurierte Firewall, falsch in " " weil man nie weiß, warum die Ports gesperrt wurden. War es der User, der ein Fenster schnell weggeklickt hat? Sperrt die Firewall als Standardregel die Ports?

 Also schau mal nach ob einer der Punkte bei dir zutrifft, übrigens kann ich als Firewall nur die von der Kasper Internet Sec. Suite 2010 empfehlen.

 Die c't sieht das übrigens auch so ...


----------



## nubits (11. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*

hi,

 habe nur die normale Firewall von Windows..daran kanns nun eigtl nicht liegen. Alles andere lief bisher ja auch immer ohne Probs. 

 Nur bei diesem Spiel muss cih bei jedem Start den Code eingeben. Wenn man Extra Codes einlösen will, sagt er sogar dass die Ubisoft Server Down sind...

 Ich denke mal genau deswegen kann ich auch nicht den Storymodus starten!

 UBSIOFT Server sind down..


----------



## Diezel (11. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*

bei windows firewall dürfte eigentlich nichts sein, da es eher dekoration ist als schutz^^
wenn das game nicht anläuft brings doch einfach zurück, sehr viele händler sind gerade bei diesem spiel sehr kulant.
nichts gegen das spiel selber - ist nähmlich top, aber der der rest drum herum ist müll.


----------



## ferrari2k (11. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*



nubits schrieb:


> zurück zur Topic..
> 
> es geht immer noch nicht richtig?
> 
> ...


Ganz einfach: Wenns nicht tut -> zurück damit!


----------



## Arsos (12. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*

Klasse, während die normalen Käufer fröhlich überwacht werden und ständig mit Problemen zu kämpfen haben, zocken die Raubkopierer fröhlich und ohne Probleme vor sich hin. Das nennt man doch mal Service am Kunden


----------



## helder (12. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*

Ich vermute Ubisoft hat zu wenige Server, deswegen sind sie überlastet.


----------



## Oelf (12. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*

kopierschutz oder nötigung ?

singleplayer titel mit dauerhaften online zwang lass ich jendenfalls im regal stehen.
da mich das ubisoft portfolio nicht interesiert kann ich das verschmerzen.


----------



## LWHAbaddon (12. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*

Der neue kostenlose Zusatzinhalt:
Ein ingame Item, das bei jeder Verbibndungsunterbrechung die Farbe ändert!


----------



## German_Ripper (12. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*



Arsos schrieb:


> Klasse, während die normalen Käufer fröhlich überwacht werden und ständig mit Problemen zu kämpfen haben, zocken die Raubkopierer fröhlich und ohne Probleme vor sich hin. Das nennt man doch mal Service am Kunden


  Ich mußte eben über deinen Beitrag herzlich schmunzeln.  Da wird widermals die Ehrlichkeit bestraft . Verkehrte Welt...


----------



## Diezel (12. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*



Arsos schrieb:


> Klasse, während die normalen Käufer fröhlich überwacht werden und ständig mit Problemen zu kämpfen haben, zocken die Raubkopierer fröhlich und ohne Probleme vor sich hin. Das nennt man doch mal Service am Kunden


   die raubkopierer können immer noch nicht spielen bzw nicht speichern da das spiel dabei einfriert, man kann nur fertige spielstände laden lassen und bisschen ingame laufen, mehr ist zur zeit nicht drinn, jeder der was anderes behauptet hat entweder das spiel eigenhändig gekrackt oder er lügt, der kopierschutz funktioniert... naja, noch^^

 trotz dem ist ubisoft ein haufen scheisse   wenn ich online spielen will spiele ich wow oder aoc.

 wenn ich was gekauft habe soll es mir gehören und kein onkel soll kontrollieren  wie ich den gegenstand nutze und wann, oder kommts noch so weit das wenn ich auf der autobahn falsch blinke mir der motor ausgeht beim fahren?


----------



## DerFox (12. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*

Na hoffentlich kommt da auch was ordentliches und nicht nur eine sinnlose Rüstung oder sowas. :/


----------



## High-Tech (12. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*

Wie gesagt gibt immernoch keinen funktionierenden Crack 1 Woche nach Release.


----------



## Diezel (12. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*



DerFox schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich kommt da auch was ordentliches und nicht nur eine sinnlose Rüstung oder sowas. :/


 jo, 0,5% nachlass bei nächstem dlc, kommt bestimmt irgend so was xD


----------



## Hyberchonda (12. März 2010)

*Ein neues Ubisoft Intro, das fünfmal länger dauert und nicht abbrechbar ist...*

... bei den Credits werden die Serverbetreiber nicht mehr erwähnt...

 ... das kennt man schon von Ubisoft, "es wird etwas nachgereicht..." jaja.


----------



## DarthDevil (12. März 2010)

*Ein neues Ubisoft Intro, das fünfmal länger dauert und nicht abbrechbar ist...*

"Es ist Ubisofts Ziel, seinen Kunden eine problemlose Spielerfahrung zu eröffnen"

onlinezwang entfernen = ziel erreicht


----------



## Lurelein (12. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*



High-Tech schrieb:


> Wie gesagt gibt immernoch keinen funktionierenden Crack 1 Woche nach Release.


  Da bist du aber falsch gewickelt! Silent Hunter V und AC II sind beide schon geknackt


----------



## N7ghty (12. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*



Lurelein schrieb:


> High-Tech schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie gesagt gibt immernoch keinen funktionierenden Crack 1 Woche nach Release.
> ...


   Nope, ich habs selbst bei AC 2 ausprobiert, das spiel startet zwar, aber sobald man in den Animus rein soll (2 min nach Start) gibts einen weißen Bildschirm


----------



## Diamanthai (12. März 2010)

*Ubisofts Mail im Wortlaut*

So sieht die Mail dann aus:



> Verehrte(r) {Namehiereinsetzen}
> 
> Vielen Dank, dass Sie kürzlich Assassin's Creed 2 gekauft haben. Wir hoffen, Sie genießen das Spiel!
> 
> ...


 
 Man bemerke die Entschuldigung im Text.
 Wieso muss man eine Entschuldigung öffentlich bei allen machen?
 Betroffen waren die, die bezahlt haben, die E-Mail-Adressen hat man dank dem Kopierschutz.
 Ich war davon betroffen, wollte das Spiel auch schon zurückgeben, aber ich muss sagen, dafür isses mir dann doch zu gut


----------



## Odin333 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*



N7ghty schrieb:


> Lurelein schrieb:
> 
> 
> > High-Tech schrieb:
> ...


 Lies dir doch bitte mal die Kommentare bei *istohust* durch, ziemlich die letzten geben eine perfekte Anleitung für den wirklich gut funktionierenden Crack.


----------



## DerFox (12. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*

Und wenn der Crack funktioniert ist es trotzdem kein Freifahrtschein sich das Spiel zu ziehen auch wenn der Kopierschutz eine Frechheit ist... !!!


----------



## DarthDevil (13. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*



DerFox schrieb:


> Und wenn der Crack funktioniert ist es trotzdem kein Freifahrtschein sich das Spiel zu ziehen auch wenn der Kopierschutz eine Frechheit ist... !!!


   vielleicht nicht aber trotzdem noch ein moralisch weit weniger fragwürdiges verhalten als das was ubischrott da macht...


----------



## Raptor (13. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*

Hey Geil so Kunden will ich in der Wirtschaft auch haben, drei Tage oder mehr ging eigentlich gar nix und dann speist man den Kunden mit neuen Inhalten/Features ab und der schluckt das. Echt wenn das nicht so witzig wäre, wäre es schon wieder zum heulen.


----------



## cugel (13. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*

Und jetzt ist auch bekannt, wie die Entschädigung aussehen soll:

Alle Kunden die nicht spielen konnten dürfen sich den Patch für Silent Hunter 5 kostenlos, statt der geplanten Gebühr von 1,99 Euro die in Zukunft zu zahlen sind, herunterladen. Der Patch behebt einige der schwerwiegenden Fehler von SH 5, so das nur noch etwa 2 Dutzend bleiben. Ausserdem verbessert er die Qualität des Kopierschutzes weiter, in Zukunft wird während des Spielens jeder andere Netzwerkverkehr geblockt, um erneute Probleme zu Vermeiden. Treten diese dennoch auf, so sendet das gepatchte System in Zukunft eine umfangreiche Liste über Hard und Software, Usergewohnheiten und eben alles was an interessanten Daten gefunden wird an Ubisoft. Gegebenenfalls kann und wird dann installierte Software "angepasst", um das Spielerlebnis und den Spielfluss noch weiter zu verbessern.

Ein Ubisoft Sprecher hierzu: Erneut beweist Ubisoft Kompetenz, Kundenorientiertheit und Kulanz. Jetzt kann der Kunde nicht nur überall speichern, er erhält sogar kostenlose Wartung seines Rechners durch unseren sensationelle Servicesoftware die irrtümlich und verleumderisch als Kopierschutz bezeichnet wird.

Für Assasins Creed 2 ist ein Patch in Vorbereitung.


----------



## BLACKDIMMU (13. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*

@pcgames:

lasst endlich mal dieses "narichten update" nicht nur das die seiten unnätig länger werden
auch die komentare gehen ins uferlose
wer der später dazu kommt liest sich das dann noch durch?

da war die alte wariante mit verweisende links besser.


zum thema selbst, ich bin froh kein ubisoft aktionär zu sein


----------



## ferrari2k (13. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 Venedig kann keine Onlineverbindung herstellen*



Raptor schrieb:


> Hey Geil so Kunden will ich in der Wirtschaft auch haben, drei Tage oder mehr ging eigentlich gar nix und dann speist man den Kunden mit neuen Inhalten/Features ab und der schluckt das. Echt wenn das nicht so witzig wäre, wäre es schon wieder zum heulen.


Jupp, das hab ich auch gedacht. Du kannst inzwischen als Publisher die größte Scheiße bauen, aber das konsumgeile Vieh frisst dir alles aus der Hand. Und ja, so ein Verhalten kann man nicht anders bezeichnen.
 Traurig, dass solche Leute das Hobby von denen zerstören, die sich noch ein bisschen Gedanken machen, was passieren kann. Der Vorfall sollte eigentlich jedem die Augen geöffnet haben, was für ein Schrott diese Internetpflicht ist, aber nein...
 Kauft, Leute, Kauft!


----------



## Blade_1 (13. März 2010)

*AW:*



Raptor schrieb:


> Hey Geil so Kunden will ich in der Wirtschaft auch haben, drei Tage oder mehr ging eigentlich gar nix und dann speist man den Kunden mit neuen Inhalten/Features ab und der schluckt das. Echt wenn das nicht so witzig wäre, wäre es schon wieder zum heulen.


 
 3 Tage oder mehr? JA! Machen wir am Besten gleich ne Woche oder gar 2 draus. So kann man Sachen für sich wunderbar zurecht legen um auch weiterhin gegen einen Kopierschutz Sturm zu laufen.  Wenn es an dem besagten Sonntag hoch kam waren die betroffenen Kunden in einem Zeitraum von ca. 12 Stunden eingeschränkt um problemlos spielen zu können. Ich hatte zum Beispiel nur 10-15 Min. mit dem Einloggen Probleme. Klar war das nicht schön...auch 12 Stunden sind alles andere als angenehm. Aber beies ist erträglich. Auch wenn man wenig Zeit zum Spielen hat und es ausgerechnet am Sonntag passieren muss. Fehler passieren nunmal bei neuen Produkten. Bei NFS Shift waren ATI Nutzer 2 Wochen komplett ohne Spiel. Was ist denn jetzt schlimmer von Beidem?
 Und das gemeine an UbiSoft ist ja auch die Tatsache, dass sie den betroffenen Kunden nun auch noch dafür entschädigen wollen! BAH! Ich mein, wer macht denn sowas in der heutigen Zeit noch? Pfui. Es soll ja gar Fimen geben die sich bei Kunden, nach einem Herstellungsfehler eines Produkts, beim Selben oder einem neuen Auftrag mit einem Rabatt entschuldigen. ((Extra für Rabowke keinen PC-Auto-Vergleich genommen.  )) Böse Gesellschaft in der wir leben. 
 Da jeder Kunde nach Version entschädigt werden soll, würde ich mir gerne, nachdem ich mir über UPlay bereits 3 andere Sachen hab freischalten lassen, einen oder 2 der beiden Bonuslevels der BE wünschen.

 Wollen wir mal kurz zusammenfassen was Ubi mit dem Kopierschutz alles macht?

 -_ ständige _Überwachung (Schlimmer als BND)
 - man wird in seinen Persönlichkeitsrechten_ total _eingeschränkt
 - Leute die das Spiel gezogen haben haben _kaum_ Chancen es derzeit einwandfrei zu spielen (die größte
   Frechheit überhaupt - vielleicht rührt daher der Frust auf die Kunden. Die es zwar spielen können, jedoch für 
   einen Serverausfall entschädigt werden sollen. Letzteres finde ich übrigens immer noch eine riiieeesen 
   Frechheit...)

 Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber hat in diesen über 800 Kommentaren auch mal ein oder zwei Besitzer des Spiels etwas wirklich schlechtes darüber geschrieben?
 Kommt mal wieder auf den Boden zurück. Kauft euch das Spiel nicht und damit hat es sich doch auch. Wenn man keinen Ausweg mehr hat, schreibt an UbiSoft. Wenn ihr Glück habt bringen sie ja eine geänderte Version auf den Markt wo das cracken einfacher ist...aber lasst dieses gestänkere gegen die Besitzer des Spiels und die verbalen Ausdrücke. Ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht...sie bringen nix.  Viel Spaß noch.


----------



## ferrari2k (13. März 2010)

*AW:*

Das Problem ist doch, wenn nicht dagegen Sturm gelaufen wird und groß rumgemeckert wird, dann sieht der Publisher das als Erfolg an und in Zukunft wird immer wieder drauf gesetzt. Damit wird den Leuten, die das nicht haben wollen effektiv das Hobby kaputtgemacht.
 Und die ganzen Probleme die du angesprochen hast. Wie kann man sowas noch guten Gewissens unterstützen? Das ist einfach totale Grütze!


----------



## anjuna80 (13. März 2010)

*AW:*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Damit wird den Leuten, die das nicht haben wollen effektiv das Hobby kaputtgemacht.


Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole, aber entweder geht man Entwicklungen mit oder lässt es bleiben, der Markt und die Käufer entscheiden letztendlich, was angenommen wird. Und mittlerweile dürfte auch der letzte Depp die Probleme im Zusammenhang mit dem Kopierschutz begriffen haben. Auch wenn jetzt noch Unwissende zu AC2 oder SH5 gegriffen haben, man wird an den nächsten Spielen sehen wie der Markt bzw. der Käufer reagiert. 
 Aber 85 Seiten die selbe Leier runterzubeten und Käufer, die mit dem Produkt zufrieden sind (jaaaa, die soll es auch geben, obwohl das für dich wohl unmöglich erscheint), durch diverse Aussagen zu beleidigen oder zum tausendsten mal zum boykott aufzurufen, ist langsam arm.


----------



## ferrari2k (13. März 2010)

*AW:*

Für seine Meinung zu stehen und diese zu vertreten ist also arm?
 Du verkennst glaube ich, dass es nicht bei diesem Kopierschutz bleiben wird. Die Käufer werden immer weiter gegängelt werden und irgendwann wirst auch du einem Kopierschutz gegenüberstehen, den du nicht akzeptieren willst.
 Und wenn die ersten Kündigungen ausgesprochen werden, weil man während eines Krankheitstages ne Runde SH5 gezockt hat, werden die ersten VIELLEICHT mal umdenken. Nur, dann ist es zu spät!


----------



## Ketchup33 (13. März 2010)

*AW:*



Blade_1 schrieb:


> ........
> 
> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber hat in diesen über 800 Kommentaren auch mal ein oder zwei Besitzer des Spiels etwas wirklich schlechtes darüber geschrieben?
> Kommt mal wieder auf den Boden zurück. Kauft euch das Spiel nicht und damit hat es sich doch auch.  ........


 Hmm, und ich dachte, dieses wäre ein Thread zum Thema "Ubisoft: Raubkopierer: Ubisoft will mit neuem Programm gegen PC-Piraterie vorgehen.". Wo wenn nicht hier soll man denn seinen Kommentar zum Online-Kopierschutz abgeben. Hier in Thread geht es nicht um Assassins Creed 2. Es ist lediglich so, dass man sich zwangsläufig darauf beziehen muß, da dieses eines der ersten Spiele mit genanntem Kopierschutz ist.


----------



## anjuna80 (13. März 2010)

*AW:*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Für seine Meinung zu stehen und diese zu vertreten ist also arm?


 Die penetrante Meinungsvertretung, ja. Und das Nichtakzeptieren, dass jemand mit dem Kopierschutz keine Probleme hat.



> Du verkennst glaube ich, dass es nicht bei diesem Kopierschutz bleiben wird.


 Kann man nicht sagen, die Unternehmen probieren immer wieder was neues aus, was sich entweder im Markt hält oder auch nicht. Genauso wird es mit diesem Kopierschutz sein. 



> Die Käufer werden immer weiter gegängelt werden und irgendwann wirst auch du einem Kopierschutz gegenüberstehen, den du nicht akzeptieren willst.


Das ist mit diesem Kopierschutz schon erreicht.



> wenn die ersten Kündigungen ausgesprochen werden, weil man während eines Krankheitstages ne Runde SH5 gezockt hat, werden die ersten VIELLEICHT mal umdenken. Nur, dann ist es zu spät!


 Immer diese Übertreibungen


----------



## onkelotto (13. März 2010)

*AW:*

ich habe mir - nach längerer Bedenkzeit - Assassin`s Creed 2 gekauft .
 Der Kopierschutz tut weder meinem Kniewärmer noch mir weh .
 Letztendlich habe ich Verständnis dafür, das sich Firmen wie zb . Ubisoft mit ihren Mitteln gegen Raubkopierer
 schützen möchten .
 Sicherlich ist diese Art von Kopierschutz unbequem für Spieler die ASSA 2 gerne auf den Malediven am Strand zocken wollen . 
 Im Grunde ist es doch sehr einfach ; bei gefallen Kaufen -oder das Game liegenlassen .
 Durch die ganze Debatte um den Kopierschutz habe ich auch neues dazugelernt z.b das sich hinter dem
 Kürzel "Razor 911" nicht der neue Porsche versteckt , sondern kriminelle Kleingeister die nichts anderes tun als
 jeden heute bekannten Kopierschutz zu knacken .
 Also ein fettes Lob von mir an Ubisoft , weil sie einen sicherlich unbequemen Weg gehen -stichwort Kundengängelung . 

*Achso* , Assassin`s 2 ist übrigens ein sehr gutes Game .

 In diesem Sinne


----------



## Raptor (13. März 2010)

*AW:*



Blade_1 schrieb:


> 3 Tage oder mehr? JA! Machen wir am Besten gleich ne Woche oder gar 2 draus. So kann man Sachen für sich wunderbar zurecht legen um auch weiterhin gegen einen Kopierschutz Sturm zu laufen.  Wenn es an dem besagten Sonntag hoch kam waren die betroffenen Kunden in einem Zeitraum von ca. 12 Stunden eingeschränkt um problemlos spielen zu können. Ich hatte zum Beispiel nur 10-15 Min. mit dem Einloggen Probleme. Klar war das nicht schön...auch 12 Stunden sind alles andere als angenehm. Aber beies ist erträglich. Auch wenn man wenig Zeit zum Spielen hat und es ausgerechnet am Sonntag passieren muss. Fehler passieren nunmal bei neuen Produkten. Bei NFS Shift waren ATI Nutzer 2 Wochen komplett ohne Spiel. Was ist denn jetzt schlimmer von Beidem?


 Schön für dich, dass du kaum Probleme hattest, das hat sich im UbiForum und hier aber bei vielen ganz anders angehört. Normalerweise sind bei einem *Singleplayerspiel ergo Offlinespiel* schon deine 10-15 Minuten zu viel. Du hast dafür bezahlt das Spiel zu nutzen, wenn du es dann nicht benutzen kannst ist dies in meinen Augen extrem schlimm, wenn du es anders siehst ist es deine Sache. Du musst hierbei aber auch überlegen, dass die Personen die eine Schwarzkopie gezogen haben diese Probleme nicht haben.



Blade_1 schrieb:


> Und das gemeine an UbiSoft ist ja auch die Tatsache, dass sie den betroffenen Kunden nun auch noch dafür entschädigen wollen! BAH! Ich mein, wer macht denn sowas in der heutigen Zeit noch? Pfui. Es soll ja gar Fimen geben die sich bei Kunden, nach einem Herstellungsfehler eines Produkts, beim Selben oder einem neuen Auftrag mit einem Rabatt entschuldigen. ((Extra für Rabowke keinen PC-Auto-Vergleich genommen.  )) Böse Gesellschaft in der wir leben.
> Da jeder Kunde nach Version entschädigt werden soll, würde ich mir gerne, nachdem ich mir über UPlay bereits 3 andere Sachen hab freischalten lassen, einen oder 2 der beiden Bonuslevels der BE wünschen.


 Wenn die Entschädigung wirklich so wie beim Post von *cugel* (siehe auch weiter unten) aussieht, dann ist das ein Witz aber ein absoluter. Warum es ein Witz ist kannst du weiter unten lesen.



Blade_1 schrieb:


> Wollen wir mal kurz zusammenfassen was Ubi mit dem Kopierschutz alles macht?
> 
> -_ ständige _Überwachung (Schlimmer als BND)
> - man wird in seinen Persönlichkeitsrechten_ total _eingeschränkt
> ...


 Erst fängst du an alle Kritiker als Schwarzkopier zu bezeichen und behauptest dann auch noch hier würde gegen die Besitzer des Spieles gestänkert etc.. Ich finde nicht das dies hier so war, mal davon abgesehen sind die meisten die gegen diesen Kopierschutz sind dagegen weil er den Kunden gängelt und nicht weil es schwerer zu cracken ist. Übgrigens scheinen Silent Hunter 5 und Assassins Creed2 beide schon gecrackt zu sein. Mir scheint dass du entweder naiv bist oder keine Ahnung hast. Es geht hier nicht darum dass ein Spiel leichter gecrackt werden kann. Kein Kopierschutz der Welt, der auch finanzierbar ist, wird unknackbar sein. Es ist immer nur eine Frage der Zeit. Der Kunde wird aber immer mehr und immer öfter gegängelt, seine Daten werden gesammelt ohne dass er darüber bestimmen kann. Der Schwarzkopierer wartet vielleicht ein, zwei Wochen, höchstens einen Monat, länger und die ganzen Nachteile des Kopierschutzes nicht aber alle Vorteile des Spieles.
 Darüber hinaus hast du wohl meinen Post nicht richtig gelesen. Wenn in der Wirtschaft eine Firma so etwas wie Ubisoft hier abgezogen hätte, wer es für sie schwer teuer geworden. Da reichen je nach Vertrag schon die 12 Stunden die du genannt hast und es geht schnell in die zehntausend oder sogar hundertausend. Bei einer Nichterreichbarkeit von mehreren Tagen können hier schonmal schnell ein paar Millionen aufkommen die das kostet. Aber nein Ubisoft speisst seine Kunden mit billigen Updates ab und wird vermutlich nicht wirklich in die Infrastruktur investieren. Alleine schon das so ein Ausfall da war zeigt wieviel Ubisoft am Kunden liegt. Ich habe schon als das System bekannt wurde davor gewarnt das sowas passieren kann. Um sowas zu verhindern muss man nämlich eine starke und teure Infrastruktur aufbauen. Man braucht mindestens eine Serverfarm, man braucht ein Backup was mindestens so groß ist wie die Serverfarm und man braucht enorme Sicherheitsvorkehrungen. Dies hat Ubi alles nicht geliefert und das Resultat konnte man sehen. Es wurden Grundsätze von solchen System die schon lange bekannt sind ausser Acht gelassen. Und wenn in der Wirtschaft die Kunden dies genauso hinnehmen würde wie hier die Spieler würde ich mich freuen und morgen selbsständig machen, denn dann wäre die Arbeit echt leicht. Die Realität sieht aber anders aus und genau aus dem Grund habe ich alles Recht Ubi an den Pranger zu stellen.



cugel schrieb:


> Und jetzt ist auch bekannt, wie die Entschädigung aussehen soll:
> 
> Alle Kunden die nicht spielen konnten dürfen sich den Patch für Silent Hunter 5 kostenlos, statt der geplanten Gebühr von 1,99 Euro die in Zukunft zu zahlen sind, herunterladen. Der Patch behebt einige der schwerwiegenden Fehler von SH 5, so das nur noch etwa 2 Dutzend bleiben. Ausserdem verbessert er die Qualität des Kopierschutzes weiter, in Zukunft wird während des Spielens jeder andere Netzwerkverkehr geblockt, um erneute Probleme zu Vermeiden. Treten diese dennoch auf, so sendet das gepatchte System in Zukunft eine umfangreiche Liste über Hard und Software, Usergewohnheiten und eben alles was an interessanten Daten gefunden wird an Ubisoft. Gegebenenfalls kann und wird dann installierte Software "angepasst", um das Spielerlebnis und den Spielfluss noch weiter zu verbessern.
> 
> ...


 Ist das jetzt ernsthaft oder nur Spaß? Hast du einen Link oder ähnliches hierzu. Wenn das so ist ist es echt ein Witz. In der Wirtschaft müsste Ubi verdammt viel Geld zahlen und hier speißt man die Nutzer mit Patches ab, die meiner Meinung nach eh Kostenfrei sein sollten, sowie Pflicht jedes Herstellers sein sollten.


----------



## Raptor (13. März 2010)

*AW:*



onkelotto schrieb:


> ich habe mir - nach längerer Bedenkzeit - Assassin`s Creed 2 gekauft .
> Der Kopierschutz tut weder meinem Kniewärmer noch mir weh .
> Letztendlich habe ich Verständnis dafür, das sich Firmen wie zb . Ubisoft mit ihren Mitteln gegen Raubkopierer
> schützen möchten .
> ...


 Es heißt übrigens Razor 1911 und nicht 911. Übrigens ist für die jeder neue Kopierschutz eher ein Ansporn, denn solche Gruppen knacken den Kopierschutz aus Spaß und wollen dass die Spieler das Spiel kaufen.
 Wieso du hier Ubisoft fett lobst verstehe ich nicht, du hast auch keine wirklichen Argumente gebracht. Was für Vorteile bringt der Kopierschutz? Momentan dem ehrlichen Käufer wieder nur Nachteile während der Schwarzkopierer mal wieder keine Probleme hat. Nein wenn hier jemand gelobt werden sollte dann doch eher EA dafür das Mass Effect 2 keinen Kopierschutz hatte. Der Weg von Ubisoft führt nur noch mehr Spieler Richtung Konsole und verdenken kann ich es diesen Leuten nicht.


----------



## onkelotto (13. März 2010)

*AW:*



Raptor schrieb:


> *Es heißt übrigens Razor 1911 und nicht 911*. Übrigens ist für die jeder neue Kopierschutz eher ein Ansporn, denn solche Gruppen knacken den Kopierschutz aus Spaß und wollen dass die Spieler das Spiel kaufen.
> Wieso du hier Ubisoft fett lobst verstehe ich nicht, du hast auch keine wirklichen Argumente gebracht. Was für Vorteile bringt der Kopierschutz? Momentan dem ehrlichen Käufer wieder nur Nachteile während der Schwarzkopierer mal wieder keine Probleme hat. Nein wenn hier jemand gelobt werden sollte dann doch eher EA dafür das Mass Effect 2 keinen Kopierschutz hatte. Der Weg von Ubisoft führt nur noch mehr Spieler Richtung Konsole und verdenken kann ich es diesen Leuten nicht.


 aha , razor1911 und die knacken den kopierschutz aus Spaß  und wollen das Spieler das geknackte Spiel kaufen - und stellen deshalb ihre Kekse auch ins internet . 
 Tolle Wurst .
 Was sind eigentlich "ehrliche Käufer " ? 
 Wenn ich heute am Wursttresen eine  "Fleischwurst ohne" gekauft habe - bin ich dann ein ehrlicher Käufer ?

 Nochmals: Die Nachteile für Käufer von Games finden ihren Ursprung nicht beim Publisher , vielmehr bei den
 Dieben , die Games für lau ins Netz stellen .


----------



## Septimus (13. März 2010)

*AW:*

Es ist wieder Wochenende und man kann sich wieder nicht bei Ubisoft einloggen und ins Forum gehen...Kann wenigstens wer AC2 oder SH5 zocken?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. März 2010)

*AW:*



Septimus schrieb:


> ...kann wenigstens wer AC2 oder SH5 zocken?


 Ich traue mich kaum, es zu schreiben, aber ja, momentan geht es. Also AC2...


----------



## Raptor (13. März 2010)

*AW:*



onkelotto schrieb:


> aha , razor1911 und die knacken den kopierschutz aus Spaß  und wollen das Spieler das geknackte Spiel kaufen - und stellen deshalb ihre Kekse auch ins internet .


 Toll wie du meine Worte verdrehst. Nein die Cracker wollen das die Spieler das Originalspiel kaufen damit die Entwickler solcher Spieler unterstützt werden und auch weiter Spiele kaufen. Cracks werden aus verschiedenen Gründen verwendet, der offensichtlichste ist das Spielen ohne DVD. Es ist angenehmer und man schont seine OriginalDVDs. Bei Spielen mit DRM umgeht man das DRM bzw. den Onlinezwang oder die OnlineRegistrierung



onkelotto schrieb:


> Tolle Wurst .
> Was sind eigentlich "ehrliche Käufer " ?
> Wenn ich heute am Wursttresen eine  "Fleischwurst ohne" gekauft habe - bin ich dann ein ehrlicher Käufer ?


 Trägt das irgendwas zur Diskussion bei? Meiner Meinung nicht! Der Begriff "ehrliche Käufer" wird verwendet um die Leute, die ein Spiel kaufen um den Entwickler zu unterstützen, verstärkt als etwas Gutes darzustellen. 



onkelotto schrieb:


> Nochmals: Die Nachteile für Käufer von Games finden ihren Ursprung nicht beim Publisher , vielmehr bei den
> Dieben , die Games für lau ins Netz stellen .


 Schwarzkopien gabe es immer und wird es auch immer geben. Die meisten die eine Schwarzkopie saugen würden sich das Spiel eh nicht kaufen. Es gibt nur sehr seltene Fälle wo der Kopierschutz erfolgreich war und Schwarzkopien verhindert hat. Die aktuellen Systeme haben ihren Ursprung nicht bei den Schwarzkopierern. Das erste Ziel der aktuellen System ist es den Verkauf von gebrauchten Spielen zu unterbinden, was auch schon oft genug zugegeben wurde. Du polemisierst hier nur und bringst keine Argumente. Wenn treffen den die Nachteile? Die Käufer des Spiels werden davon benachteiligt. Die die es eigentlich treffen sollte haben keine Nachteile. Und wie schon gesagt nur in den seltensten Fällen hat der Kopierschutz etwas gebracht. 
 Die Leute die sich also das Spiel kaufen müssen sich mit den Problemen des Kopierschutzes rumschlagen während die, die es schwarz ziehen, diese Probleme nicht haben. Wofür das Ganze? Höchsten damit es eine Woche dauert bis der Kopierschutz geknackt ist? Dafür darf der Käufer in den seltensten Fällen sein Spiel wiederverkaufen. Es werden teilweise Daten über ihn erfasst und wie im Fall bei Ubisoft kann man dann sein Spiel nicht mehr spielen. Darüber hinaus kann es noch passieren, dass man sein Spiel nach einigen Jahren nicht mehr spielen kann, wenn der Hersteller den Support einstellt, alle Aktivierungsserver still legt und keinen Patch bereit stellt. Meiner Meinung nach stimmen die Verhältnisse hier nicht.


----------



## Oli22 (13. März 2010)

*AW:*

13.03.2010 erneut keine verbindung möglich zum Ubisoft server -.-
 dafür auch noch 49€


----------



## Blade_1 (13. März 2010)

*AW:*

@ Raptor

 Mal so unter uns...deine Fantasie scheint auch keine Grenzen zu kennen. Die Argumente die du hier auftischt entstammen doch auch alle aus irgendwelchen Foren oder von Leuten die Leute kennen usw....

 "Ziel der aktuellen System ist es den Verkauf von gebrauchten Spielen zu unterbinden.." - Ich nehme an dass du das einfach mal so annimmst. Klingt fast so als wäre das verhindern von Raubkopien ein ungewollter jedoch erwünschter Nebeneffekt.  

 "Die meisten die eine Schwarzkopie saugen würden sich das Spiel eh nicht kaufen." - Wo steht das?

 "Höchsten damit es eine Woche dauert bis der Kopierschutz geknackt ist?" - Nenne mir bitte einen voll funktionsfähigen Crack für AC2. Ich würde auch sofort wechseln um die Spielstände auf meinem Rechner zu haben.

 "Darüber hinaus kann es noch passieren, dass man sein Spiel nach einigen Jahren nicht mehr spielen kann, wenn der Hersteller den Support einstellt, alle Aktivierungsserver still legt und keinen Patch bereit stellt." - UbiSoft hat von Anfang an gesagt dass es einen Patch zu besagter Zeit geben wird. Und den werden sie auch nicht mir nichts dir nichts wieder entfernen. Irgendwann wird es auch keinen Patch mehr für XP geben, keine Ersatzteile für Haushaltsgeräte oder sonstiges. Ich kann auch kein Tony Tough mehr spielen weil die heutigen Grafikkarten nicht mehr unterstützt werden. 

 Nenn mir bitte deine Quellen oder sag anderen nicht sie hätten keine Argumente.



 @ Oli22 

 Auch nach dem Ausloggen aus dem Spiel als auch vom Ubi-Forum klappte die Verbindung einwandfrei. Ohne Unterbrechung seit heute Mittag.


----------



## Oli22 (13. März 2010)

*AW:*



Blade_1 schrieb:


> @ Oli22
> 
> Auch nach dem Ausloggen aus dem Spiel als auch vom Ubi-Forum klappte die Verbindung einwandfrei. Ohne Unterbrechung seit heute Mittag.


 das bekomm ich schon wenn ich nur das spiel also die exe starte


 Versuche Update-Information abzurufen für C:\Users\oli\AppData\Local\Temp\ubi240E.tmp.
 Download der Update-Information fehlgeschlagen. 
 Schwerwiegender Fehler beim Download:  52
 Aktualisierungsdienst kann nicht fortgesetzt werden.

 danach kann ich mich aber registirieren aber bevor ich auf Nutzungsbedienung annehmen gehen kann läd er schon ewig dann gehts und dann steht da

 Kontoerstellung aus einem unbekannten Grund fehlgeschlagen usw
 manchmal steht auch da das die verbindung zum server fehlfeschlagen ist!!!

 nein ich nutze kein extra firewall oder was auch immer


----------



## Konfusius (13. März 2010)

*AW:*

Und wieder funktionieren die Server nicht..... faszinierend muss ich nu jedes wochenende aufs neue Betteln das die Server funktionieren? Ubi macht sich langsam echt lächerlich


----------



## Oli22 (13. März 2010)

*AW:*



Konfusius schrieb:


> Und wieder funktionieren die Server nicht..... faszinierend muss ich nu jedes wochenende aufs neue Betteln das die Server funktionieren? Ubi macht sich langsam echt lächerlich


   ich komm nichtmal auf die ubisoft seite -.-


----------



## Oli22 (13. März 2010)

*AW:*

die kommen bestimmt wieder mit der ausrede vonwegen hackerangriff -.-

 weil die hacker ja nur am Samstag abend zeit haben xD


----------



## Oli22 (13. März 2010)

*AW:*



Oli22 schrieb:


> die kommen bestimmt wieder mit der ausrede vonwegen hackerangriff -.-
> 
> weil die hacker ja nur am Samstag abend zeit haben xD


  oh scheint wieder zu funzen


----------



## Oli22 (13. März 2010)

*AW:*

loooool
 schön registriert hatte auch nen häkchen hinterm namen aber Ubisoft sagt "Name nicht verfügbar"
 so danach nochmal wieder dasselbe
 dann nochmal aber ohne die zahlen hinterm namen und siehe da "Email adresse bereits verwendet" -.-
 sooo passwort erneut anfordern....seite kackt ab -.-


----------



## Septimus (13. März 2010)

*AW:*

Und dieses Trauerspiel ist erst der Beginn einer Tragödie. Spätestens wenn wieder gesiedelt wird und auch Splinter Cell an den Start gehen werden,geht bei Ubi gar nichts mehr.

Versuche seit ner Stunde ins Forum zu kommen und nüscht geht.Server vom Neckermännsche scheint mir^^

RIP Ubisoft. Das sind keine Hacker die auf eurem Server rum geistern,das sind die User die ihr gekauftes Spiel zocken wollen!


----------



## Trancemaster (14. März 2010)

*AW:*

Tja, das heißt im Umkehrschluss:

Zukünftig gibt es ein neues U-Boot für 2,99€, neue Zielschiffe für 7,99€ - "komplette Spiele" gibt es nicht mehr - und schon haben wir den nächsten WAHREN Grund für die Einführung dieses "Kaufschutzes" von Ubisoft.

Ubisoft = EA.
Ich wünsche eigentlich niemandem etwas schlechtes...


----------



## ferrari2k (14. März 2010)

*AW:*



Blade_1 schrieb:


> @ Raptor
> 
> Mal so unter uns...deine Fantasie scheint auch keine Grenzen zu kennen. Die Argumente die du hier auftischt entstammen doch auch alle aus irgendwelchen Foren oder von Leuten die Leute kennen usw....


 Nicht unbedingt, ich übernehm mal den Part von ihm, weil ich das ähnlich sehe 


> "Ziel der aktuellen System ist es den Verkauf von gebrauchten Spielen zu unterbinden.." - Ich nehme an dass du das einfach mal so annimmst. Klingt fast so als wäre das verhindern von Raubkopien ein ungewollter jedoch erwünschter Nebeneffekt.


 Ich hab grad gesucht, finds aber nicht wieder. Das war eine offizielle Aussage eines Publishers, dass einem der Gebrauchtmarkt enorm gegen den Strich geht. Die Leute sollen halt lieber zum Vollpreis kaufen, als gebraucht, weil daran verdient der Publisher nix.


> "Die meisten die eine Schwarzkopie saugen würden sich das Spiel eh nicht kaufen." - Wo steht das?


 Wird wohl ne Beobachtung im eigenen Umfeld sein. Die meisten (Annahme aus dem eigenen Umfeld  ) sind "Alles-haben-wollen"-Leute, die kaufen so gut wie nix, haben enorm viel zu Hause, aber auch nix gespielt.
 Können die nicht mehr kopieren entgeht dem Publisher genau NIX an Verlust, weil die Leute eh nicht kaufen würden. Zumindest ist so meine Erfahrung 


> "Höchsten damit es eine Woche dauert bis der Kopierschutz geknackt ist?" - Nenne mir bitte einen voll funktionsfähigen Crack für AC2. Ich würde auch sofort wechseln um die Spielstände auf meinem Rechner zu haben.


 Mag sein, dass es das nicht gibt, aber SH5 kann man komplett spielen.
 Toller Service, die zahlenden Kunden stehen vor verschlossener Tür und die Raubkopierer zocken, super gemacht, UbiSoft 


> "Darüber hinaus kann es noch passieren, dass man sein Spiel nach einigen Jahren nicht mehr spielen kann, wenn der Hersteller den Support einstellt, alle Aktivierungsserver still legt und keinen Patch bereit stellt." - UbiSoft hat von Anfang an gesagt dass es einen Patch zu besagter Zeit geben wird. Und den werden sie auch nicht mir nichts dir nichts wieder entfernen. Irgendwann wird es auch keinen Patch mehr für XP geben, keine Ersatzteile für Haushaltsgeräte oder sonstiges. Ich kann auch kein Tony Tough mehr spielen weil die heutigen Grafikkarten nicht mehr unterstützt werden.


 Ich glaube du hast noch nie programmiert, kann das sein? So einen Patch zu schreiben tut man nicht in 5 Minuten. Ich persönlich gehe davon aus, dass so ein Patch nie kommen wird. Wenn der Publisher vor der Pleite steht, würdest du dich als Programmierer noch hinsetzen und für null Gegenleistung noch irgendwas zusammenklöppeln?


> Nenn mir bitte deine Quellen oder sag anderen nicht sie hätten keine Argumente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Die Gegner von DRM haben Argumente, sie werden nur immer wieder beiseitegewischt.
 Gejault wird im Falle eines Falles aber schon ziemlich laut


----------



## Diezel (14. März 2010)

*AW:*

jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, auf der schachtel steht doch gross und rot vorne drauf was auf einen zukommt wenn man das game kauft, und man kauft es trotz dem - warum?
 jeder der rumheult hat es sich selbst angetan.

 guter rat, falls mal wieder nichts geht in dem game lasst *************** parallel zum game laufen, einfach zur schlaganfallvorbeugung xD


----------



## valebaze (14. März 2010)

*AW:*

Ich bin einer von denen, die das Spiel gekauft haben, obwohl ich gewusst habe, was auf mich zukommt. Auch ich habe mich darüber aufgeregt, dass ich mein legal erworbenes Spiel nicht spielen konnte, nur weil der Kopierschutz von Ubisoft Müll ist. Dennoch bin ich jetzt froh, dass es wieder geht. Das Spiel an sich entschädigt nämlich für viel.
Ausserdem habe ich keine Sekunde daran gedacht, das Spiel (oder auch zukünftige, durch DRM versaute Spiele) runterzuladen.
Es ist ein Teufelskreis, der sich nicht schliessen lässt. Nur weiss man nicht, wer am Anfang steht; der Spieler, der das Spiel herunterlädt, oder der Publisher, der immer härtere DRM-Massnahmen gebraucht.
Schade um die Spielewelt....


----------



## Rabowke (15. März 2010)

*AW:*



			
				anjuna80 am 13.03.2010 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> [quote uid="8581161" unm="ferrari2k"]Du verkennst glaube ich, dass es nicht bei diesem Kopierschutz bleiben wird.


 Kann man nicht sagen, die Unternehmen probieren immer wieder was neues aus, was sich entweder im Markt hält oder auch nicht. Genauso wird es mit diesem Kopierschutz sein. 
[/quote]
... genau so sieht es aus. Scheinbar scheint das "Langzeitgedächtniss" einiger Spieler stark getrübt zu sein, ich erinnere an Tagés, Starforce und andere Kopierschutzmechanismen, die mit eigenen Treibern daher kommen ( SecuROM tut es immer noch ).

Das viel gelobte StarForce, was wenn es wirklich richtig implementiert wurde auch lange Zeit als nicht knackbar galt ( SP:CT, kam auch von Ubisoft, hmm?  ), ist auf Protesten von Käufern von den Publishern verbannt worden, oder wieviele Spiele gibt es heute noch mit dem StarForce Kopierschutz? 

Was die Thematik "Kopierschutz geknackt" betrifft, irgendwelche halbgaren Workarounds mit zig einzelne Dateien & Patches laden, kann wohl schlecht als "geknackt" bezeichnet werden.

Ich war seit FR bis gestern Offline, Kurzurlaub in der Schweiz, kam gestern Nacht zurück und hab auf 'bekannten' Seiten geschaut, wie der Status zu AC II ist ... es gibt immer noch kein 'offizielles' Release, da musste ich schon ein wenig grinsen.


----------



## Lotek (15. März 2010)

*AW:*

Man wird ja wohl noch sagen dürfen, dass ich mir als erfahrener Spieler diese Unverschämtheit von einem Contentanbieter nicht gefallen lasse.
Ich würde vorschlagen, dass sie mal ein paar von den bösen Raubkopierern einstellen, damit ihre Server wieder erreichbar sind.
Wer sich diese Form von DRM gefallen lässt, der hat's auch nicht besser verdient, als mit ständig neuen Downzeiten der Omnipresent Service Platform gequält zu werden.

Aktuelles Zitat amazon.de
 "Veröffentlicht am 15. März 2010 10:48 CET
S. Martin meint:
Was ist im Moment eigentlich bei Ubisoft schon wieder los. Ich kann im Moment mal wieder die Internetseite nicht erreichen. Am Wochenende war das Forum fast den ganzen Tag Offline. Sind das wieder Hacker-Angriffe? "
http://www.amazon.de/gp/forum/cd/discussion.html/ref=cm_cd_ef_rt_tft_tp?ie=UTF8&cdForum=FxDXBIT4E9MWTV&asin=B002D5LTOQ&cdThread=Tx1LBKU16Z9WKD1


----------



## Diezel (15. März 2010)

*AW:*

mich würden die verkaufszahlen vom ac2 pc interessieren, bin mir eigentlich fast sicher das trotz des online zwangs 2 mio+ exemplare verkauft wurden.


----------



## FMEA (16. März 2010)

*AW:*

bitte MEHR ubi news... das ist einfach nur zum schießen


----------



## marcikun (16. März 2010)

*AW:*

Na super.. und ich bekomme jetzt die nächsten Tage mein Anno + AddOn und die Seite ist hinüber. Da hat sich UBI ja ein mächtiges Ei ins Nest gelegt.. ob das gut geht?


----------



## Vidaro (16. März 2010)

*AW:*

löl und auch gleich werbung für nen kommenden crack dabei... ich finds amüsant irgendwie xD


----------



## dohderbert (16. März 2010)

*AW:*

Skidrow heiliger bimbam )

Da hat sich Ubisoft was eingehandelt


----------



## FlySteven (16. März 2010)

*AW:*

Der Screenshot ist ein Fake...


----------



## Bonkic (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



FlySteven schrieb:


> Der Screenshot ist ein Fake...


 
 vermutlich nicht, nein.


----------



## xericx (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



FlySteven schrieb:


> Der Screenshot ist ein Fake...


 das vermute ich leider auch.

 denn mein Firefox setzt immer ein Slash hinter  die Adresse wenn sie auf der Domain (.de .com) endet. 

 Das fehlt hier bei dem Screenshot.


----------



## Febrezi (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



FlySteven schrieb:


> Der Screenshot ist ein Fake...


 
 Fake oder nicht ist doch egal. Ich finds nur zum Kotzen, dass ehrliche Käufer durch solche Windelträger genervt werden. Sollen sie nen Crack machen von ir aus, aber wenns geht nicht das ganze System lahmlegen, so dass man garnicht mehr zum Spiele kommt.

 So langsam kommt man echt ins Zweifeln, obs sichs überhaupt noch lohnt einen müden Cent für ein Spiel auszugeben, anstatt lieber auf nen Crack zurückzugreifen.

 Hoffe die Szene beruhigt sich bald wieder


----------



## SirVolkmar (16. März 2010)

*AW:*

Wenn es stimmt dann bin ich aber nicht schadenfroh    
 UbiSoft sollte bald mahl das alles abschaffen, es hat doch nicht funktioniert ihr Kopierschutz.


----------



## Occulator (16. März 2010)

*AW:*

"Yves Guillemot, Chef von Ubisoft, macht Raubkopierer für schwächelnde Absätze verantwortlich. "

Dann kann er den scheiß Kopierschutz ja gleich weglassen der Affe oO


----------



## LuckyLacky (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



FlySteven schrieb:


> Der Screenshot ist ein Fake...


 Sieht schwer danach aus. War jemand wirklich auf der Ubi Seite und kann das bestätigen oder reicht das seinen FF amateurhaft zu shoppen um hier ne Meldung zu kriegen?   

 Habs gestern im Ubi Forum gesehen und da kam es mir schon suspekt vor.


----------



## xotoxic242 (16. März 2010)

*AW:*

Hehe........geil.


----------



## Farragut (16. März 2010)

*AW:*

das bild kursiert schon mehrere tage durchs web...angeblich waren danach mal wieder die server down, also obs echt ist oder nicht wird niemand beweisen könne und UBI wirds sicherlich nicht zugeben


----------



## DerFox (16. März 2010)

*AW:*

Wo isn das geil??
Bitte der KS mag behindert sein wie er will aber das diese scheiss Crackszene da jetzt den Tanz veranstaltet und damit den Käufern den Spaß versaut nene muss nich sein -,-


----------



## Rabowke (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



			
				Farragut am 16.03.2010 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> das bild kursiert schon mehrere tage durchs web...angeblich waren danach mal wieder die server down, also obs echt ist oder nicht wird niemand beweisen könne und UBI wirds sicherlich nicht zugeben


... es ist immer das gleiche Bild, was durch div. Foren geistert. Ist schon merkwürdig das es keine von Usern gemachte Screenshots gibt, sondern das eine Foto immer und immer wieder gepostet wird.

Fake. 

Ansonsten kann ich mich meinem Vorposter nur anschließen ... man kann ja von dem KS halten was man will, aber das man durch solche Aktionen den ehrlichen Käufern den Spielspass versaut, ist einfach nur schlecht ...


----------



## MasterDevil (16. März 2010)

*AW:*

Punkt 1.: Der Screenshot, ist kein Fake! Wurde mehrfach bestätigt u.a. auch indirekt von Ubisoft selbst.

 Punkt 2.: Ist der Screenshot nicht von gestern, sondern von Sonntag.

 Punkt 3.:  Habt ihr schonmal versucht auf die Ubisoft Seite zu kommen? Nein? Die geht nämlich auch nicht wirklich (gestern ging sie garnicht)

 Punkt 4.: In diversen Foren (u.a. auch Ubisofts selber) klagen die Spieler über defekte/zerstörte Speicherstände. Zufall? Ich glaube nicht!

 Wer jetzt noch daran glaubt, dass es ein Fake ist/war. Der sollte mal der Realität ins Auge sehen und nicht immer alles glauben was Ubisoft schreibt...


----------



## BigL (16. März 2010)

*AW:*

Einerseits finde ich es auch doof, dass der ehrliche Käufer der gelackmeierte ist, andererseits bin ich auch der Meinung, dass so ein Kopierschutz zu weit geht und es zeigt die grundlegende Problematik dabei: wenn beim Publisher mit so einem Kopierschutz etwas im Argen liegt, haben die Spieler das Nachsehen. Und von dem her hoffe ich, dass die noch schön lange weiter Probleme damit haben aufdass der KS rausgepatcht wird und so auch in künftigen Titeln keine Anwendung mehr findet.


----------



## DentonJC (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



MasterDevil schrieb:


> Punkt 1.: Der Screenshot, ist kein Fake! Wurde mehrfach bestätigt u.a. auch indirekt von Ubisoft selbst.
> 
> Punkt 2.: Ist der Screenshot nicht von gestern, sondern von Sonntag.
> 
> ...


 Na wenn das stimmt dann merken hoffentlich die heimlichen Cracker-Sympathisanten und -Bewunderer, dass es sich bei der Scene nicht um liebenswürdige Sportsfreunde handelt, sondern nur um armselige Kriminelle.


----------



## Rabowke (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



			
				MasterDevil am 16.03.2010 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Punkt 1.: Der Screenshot, ist kein Fake! Wurde mehrfach bestätigt u.a. auch indirekt von Ubisoft selbst.


Wer hats bestätigt? Gibts da eine Quelle von?

Mal davon ab, warum gibts immer nur das gleiche Bild von dem angeblichen Hack?



> Wer jetzt noch daran glaubt, dass es ein Fake ist/war. Der sollte mal der Realität ins Auge sehen und nicht immer alles glauben was Ubisoft schreibt...


DDoS Attacke bzw. Umbau der Webseite heißt nicht gleich immer Hack. Vllt. nicht alles glauben was in irgendwelchen komischen Foren gepostet wird.


----------



## PunkFan15 (16. März 2010)

*AW:*

in your face ubi


----------



## LWHAbaddon (16. März 2010)

*AW:*

Ich bezweifle stark, daß das stimmt. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß sich ne Crackergruppe so direkt dagegen stellt.

Falls doch, fände ich das natürlich gut. Ubi meinen offensichtlich mit ihren durch damals gute Titel "süchtig" gemachten Kunden machen zu können, was sie wollen.
Es muss irgendwie gezeigt werden, daß dem nicht so ist... völlig egal wie.


----------



## EvilMonkey (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



DentonJC schrieb:


> MasterDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > "..."
> ...


 Dieter Nuhr: „Wenn man keine Ahnung hat: Einfach mal Fresse halten."


----------



## Rabowke (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



			
				LWHAbaddon am 16.03.2010 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls doch, fände ich das natürlich gut.
> [...]
> Es muss irgendwie gezeigt werden, daß dem nicht so ist... völlig egal wie.


Wie alt bist du?   

Wer von Ubisoft Spielen süchtig gemacht worden ist, hat mMn ganz andere Probleme in seinem Leben außer diesen Kopierschutz. Ansonsten ist es mir unbegreiflich, wie man Maßnahmen gut finden kann, die anderen finanziell schadet.

Jeder Käufer hat das Recht Nein zu sagen, d.h. er kann sein Geld woanders investieren und übt damit ein Verzicht aus. Wenn jemand kein Problem damit hat, kann er sein Geld gerne darin investieren. Den Leuten wird aber, dank deiner tollen Vorbilder & "super Typen", das Spiel verwährt, eben weil diese Leute DDoS Attacken auf die DRM Server gestartet haben.

Super Leistung, reife Leistung ... bin beeindruckt. Echt.


----------



## Rabowke (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



			
				EvilMonkey am 16.03.2010 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieter Nuhr: „Wenn man keine Ahnung hat: Einfach mal Fresse halten."


Der Unterschied Cracker <> Hacker ist dir bekannt? Wenn ja, dann wende dich bitte an den Rechtsbeistand deines Vertrauens und frag vorsichtig nach, welcher Tatbestand vorliegt und welche Strafe dich erwartet, wenn du in die Server der Deutschen Bahn einbrichst, deren Internetseite lahmlegst und ggf. noch Daten veränderst.

Wenn du die Informationen zusammengesucht hast, überleg nochmal, ob es so clever war hier Dieter Nuhr in dem Kontext zu zitieren.


----------



## Septimus (16. März 2010)

*AW:*

Schliesse mich dem Statement mit diesen armseeligen Kriminellen an!

Wegen diesen Idioten wie Skidrow haben wir alle doch dieses Dilemma mit immer mehr DRM und weniger Spielspaß.
Nur damit die sich selbst was beweisen können müssen andere darunter leiden.Sinnvolles ist dabei jedenfalls noch nichts bei Skidrow & Co. raus gekommen-ausser man hat eine Abgreifmentalität und saugt sich eh alles ohne zu bezahlen.


----------



## MicPoe (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Den Leuten wird aber, dank deiner tollen Vorbilder & "super Typen", das Spiel verwährt, eben weil diese Leute DDoS Attacken auf die DRM Server gestartet haben.


 Nich auf längere Sicht, denn durch die Attacken wird vielen Leuten erst richtig bewusst was so ein Kopierschutz für Restriktionen beinhaltet. Das schreckt dann vor einem kauf weiterer solcher Spiele ab, was wiederum Ubisoft zwingen wird den Kopierschutz wieder abzuschaffen.
 Alles in einem heißt das also, man muss jetzt im Moment einwenig aufs Spielen verzichten, um in Zukunft 'Games' wieder ohne Onlinezwang genießen zu dürfen.


----------



## Oli22 (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



MicPoe schrieb:


> Rabowke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Den Leuten wird aber, dank deiner tollen Vorbilder & "super Typen", das Spiel verwährt, eben weil diese Leute DDoS Attacken auf die DRM Server gestartet haben.
> ...


   loooooooool warum sollte ein CRACKER bei UBISOFT HACKEN!!!!!!!
 so ein blödsinn. Wer hat das denn bitte kopiert was da oben auf den bild steht?! Warscheinlich Ubisoft selber wa!
 Weil sie nich in der lage sind Millionen von käufern auf ihren server zu verkraften.


----------



## HOTBLACK (16. März 2010)

*AW:*

Das ist geiler als ein Thriller. Ich lehn mich zurück und geniesse die Show.
 Obwohl ich im Grunde gegen solche Aktionen bin kann ich mich nicht
 dagegen erwehren daß in mir eine heimliche Schadenfreude aufkeimt.

 Ich bin ja auch mal gespannt ob Skidrow sich dazu äussern werden.

 Nächste Runde bitte...


----------



## Odin333 (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



Rabowke schrieb:


> > Falls doch, fände ich das natürlich gut.
> > [...]
> > Es muss irgendwie gezeigt werden, daß dem nicht so ist... völlig egal wie.
> 
> ...


 Ubisoft hat sich die Suppe doch selbst eingeborckt. Sie konnten sich entscheiden, ob sie diesen Kopierschutz verwenden oder einen anderen. Letztendlich haben sie sich dafür entschieden, und zwar mit allen (absehbaren) Konsequenzen.
 Dass Ubisoft sich über die Hackeratacken beschwehrt, wäre dasselbe, wie wenn ich ohne Antivierenprogramm im Internet unterwegs bin, und mich Aufrege, wenn mein Rechner abschmiert.


----------



## z3ro22 (16. März 2010)

*AW:*

Ist doch nicht das 1 mal das Ubisoft sowas sagt ich sag nur Assasin creed es wurde geleaket bevor es auf den markt war und bewiesen ist das es hochgeladen wurde und na von welchen server von Ubisoft selber...Ob das jetzt ein MItarbeiter war oder der chef selber ist ja egal fakt ist die cracker und hacker sind ja immer die bösen.


----------



## Goldbaersche (16. März 2010)

*AW:*

Wer ist Skidrow? IS das nich ne MW2 Map?


----------



## Grownz (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



Goldbaersche schrieb:


> Wer ist Skidrow? IS das nich ne MW2 Map?


   Das ist ne Warez-Group...


----------



## Bert80 (16. März 2010)

*AW:*

Grüß euch!

Ich finde es als ein Zeichen zu setzen einen Weg den man gehen kann! Jeder von uns sollte doch mal nach denken wo dieser Kopierschutz hinführt....... (C&C 4; Die Siedler 7....) 
Man kann sich die Argumente vom Chef bei  Ubisoft durchlesen wo er die ganzen Vorteile beschreibt, die dieser neue Kopierschutz bringen soll, dabei vergießt er aber zu sagen das dies eine moderne Art von Spielersklaverei ist, denn wer kein Internet besitzt kann nicht zocken (ich muss immer online sein) und die ständige Kontrolle der Spieler für was soll das gut sein!? 
Für mich als Spieler aber das größte Problem ist, dass ich in Zukunft bei solchen Produkten große schwierigkeiten habe diese weiter zu verkaufen sollten sie mir nicht gefallen oder ich nach kurzer Zeit kein Interesse mehr daran habe! (Also muss ich immer 50 €/Spiel ausgeben)  
Mit solch einer Firmenpolitik hoffe ich das Ubisoft vom Markt verschwindet!

P.S. Meine Allgemeine Frage lautet, ob solch ein Kopierschutzverfahren wirklich die Zukunft sein soll?! (es gibt so viele einfache Systeme....)


----------



## Rabowke (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



			
				Odin333 am 16.03.2010 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass Ubisoft sich über die Hackeratacken beschwehrt, wäre dasselbe, wie wenn ich ohne Antivierenprogramm im Internet unterwegs bin, und mich Aufrege, wenn mein Rechner abschmiert.


Bitte? 

Wenn ein Schwarzafrikaner nach Mahrzahn zieht & sich aufregt, dass er jeden Abend von irgendwelchen Rechten zusammengeschlagen wird, dann ist also der Schwarze schuld, weil er nach Marzahn gezogen ist?

Solche "Argumentationen" können doch wohl bitte nicht dein Ernst sein ...


----------



## SirVolkmar (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



Bert80 schrieb:


> Grüß euch!
> 
> Ich finde es als ein Zeichen zu setzen einen Weg den man gehen kann! Jeder von uns sollte doch mal nach denken wo dieser Kopierschutz hinführt....... (C&C 4; Die Siedler 7....)
> Man kann sich die Argumente vom Chef bei  Ubisoft durchlesen wo er die ganzen Vorteile beschreibt, die dieser neue Kopierschutz bringen soll, dabei vergießt er aber zu sagen das dies eine moderne Art von Spielersklaverei ist, denn wer kein Internet besitzt kann nicht zocken (ich muss immer online sein) und die ständige Kontrolle der Spieler für was soll das gut sein!?
> ...


 Genau so sehe ich das auch,bin voll deiner Meinung.
 Wenn die weiter solche Probleme bekommen ( das hoffe ich auch ) werden sie hoffentlich den Kopierschutz in dieser art abschaffen.


----------



## Alf1507 (16. März 2010)

*AW:*

Der Screenshot ist ganz offensichtlich ein Fake! Ich komme jedenfalls vollkommen ohne Probleme auf die Seite und auch ins Forum. Wenn das tatsächlich echt wäre, dann hätte es sicherlich auch schon einen Screenshot aus einem anderen Browser gegeben.

 P.S. @PCG Bitte mehr News über UBI. Das ist echt unterhaltsamer als jeder Film!


----------



## Angeldust (16. März 2010)

*AW:*

@ Rabowke: Stehst du eigentlich mittlerweile auf der Gehaltsliste von Ubi   

 Ich würde es bei Ubi am ehesten so ausdrücken: Wer gegen den Wind pisst...

 Die scheiße wird genauso wieder veschwinden wie limitierte Aktivierungen etc.

 Sind halt Franzosen, die ticken eh nen bissi anders...


----------



## Schalkmund (16. März 2010)

*AW:*

Warum sollte skidrow sowas tun?  Solche kriminellen Nummern wie fremde Webseiten hacken und übernehmen und dann auch noch mit Unterschrift halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## anjuna80 (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



Angeldust schrieb:


> @ Rabowke: Stehst du eigentlich mittlerweile auf der Gehaltsliste von Ubi
> 
> Ich würde es bei Ubi am ehesten so ausdrücken: Wer gegen den Wind pisst...
> 
> ...


 Ein qualifizierter Beitrag   

 Wie wäre es, wenn man auf legalem Wege Ubisoft versucht klarzumachen, dass der Kopierschutz abgelehnt wird? Jeder 2. Kommentar hier ist kindischer als der vorangegangene


----------



## DeadBody666 (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



Schalkmund schrieb:


> Warum sollte skidrow sowas tun? Solche kriminellen Nummern wie fremde Webseiten hacken und übernehmen und dann auch noch mit Unterschrift halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich.


 Zumal jedem hier der Unterschied zwischen "Hacker" und "Cracker" bekannt sein sollte!
  Falls das nicht : GOOGLE ist dein Freund!


----------



## baiR (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



Schalkmund schrieb:


> Warum sollte skidrow sowas tun? Solche kriminellen Nummern wie fremde Webseiten hacken und übernehmen und dann auch noch mit Unterschrift halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich.


  Jetzt wo dus sagst.
  Ich kenne Skidrow auf jeden Fall nur als Proper von NoDVD-Cracks.

  Ich finde es aber trotzdem total witzig.    

 Ich war gerade auf Ubi.com und habe dort nichts bemerkt.
 Außerdem wird die Inetseite gar nicht als www.Ubi.com angezeigt sondern so "http://www.ubi.com/us/default.aspx".


----------



## Hasamoto (16. März 2010)

*AW:*

Tja jetzt Hat Ubi echt verschissen

 Na dann bin ich mal gespannt was die Jungs machen


----------



## Rabowke (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



Angeldust schrieb:


> @ Rabowke: Stehst du eigentlich mittlerweile auf der Gehaltsliste von Ubi


Täte ich es, dann würd ich wohl nicht bei jeder Gelegenheit sagen, dass ich aus diesem Grund kein Spiel von Ubisoft für den PC kaufen würd'.

 AC2 ist ein tolles Spiel & ich hatte viel Spass damit auf meiner Konsole.

 Was ich nur nicht leiden kann, ist sinnloses rumgebashe auf Firmen bzw. gutheißen von Straftaten, weil sie angeblich einem höheren ( und besserem ) Ziel dienen ... dem ist nicht so.

 Genauso reagiere ich allergisch gg. EA, Microsoft und < insert random brand here > Bashing. Man kann seine Kritik äußern und hinsichtlich des KS sollte man das auch, aber anderen Käufern, die mit den bekannten Einschränkungen leben können, sollte man nicht dämlich kommen.

 Jeder hat das freie Recht mit seinem Geld zu machen was er will. Wenn ich mir mit meinen 500'er meine Zigarre anzünde, dann ist das bitte mein Ding & ich will hier keinen Labern hören, dass ich die 500 EUR doch bitte irgendwelchen Kinderdörfern spenden solle.


----------



## N-o-x (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn man auf legalem Wege Ubisoft versucht klarzumachen, dass der Kopierschutz abgelehnt wird? Jeder 2. Kommentar hier ist kindischer als der vorangegangene


    Wenn sich Ubisoft entscheidet das Internet als "Serviceplattform" (denn dass es sowas ist, will man uns ja mit aller Macht weißmachen) für die Nutzbarkeit seiner Spiele heranzuziehen, müssen sie sich auch entsprechend absichern. 

 Ich empfinde tiefste Schadenfreude, wenn ein Publisher erst die Dreistigkeit besitzt mir rechtliche Beschränkungen als Service zu verkaufen und dann nichtmal in der Lage ist, seinen "Dienst" zu schützen.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Jeder hat das freie Recht mit seinem Geld zu machen was er will. Wenn ich mir mit meinen 500'er meine Zigarre anzünde, dann ist das bitte mein Ding & ich will hier keinen Labern hören, dass ich die 500 EUR doch bitte irgendwelchen Kinderdörfern spenden solle.


    Ja und jeder andere hätte das Recht dir ins Gesicht zu sagen, dass dein Verhalten ziemlich asozial (denn auf dem Rücken wievieler 1 Euro-Jobber in der dritten Welt wurden die 500 Euro  wohl erwirtschaftet?) WÄRE, wenn du es denn TÄTEST, wovon ich aber nicht ausgehe.     

    Ich halte jedenfalls nicht den Mund, wenn jemand derart verantwortungslos mit seinem Wohlstand umgeht. Aber das ist ein gänzlich anderes Thema.


----------



## anjuna80 (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



N-o-x schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie wäre es, wenn man auf legalem Wege Ubisoft versucht klarzumachen, dass der Kopierschutz abgelehnt wird? Jeder 2. Kommentar hier ist kindischer als der vorangegangene
> ...


 Dann straf die Dreistigkeit damit ab, dass du ihr Produkt nicht kaufst und ein Kunde verloren geht, ganz einfach. Aber das hochjubeln von Straftaten und auslachen von geschädigten Kunden gehört hier sicherlich nicht hin. Aber da redet man hier eh gegen Betonmauern, so traurig das auch ist.


----------



## DomShadow (16. März 2010)

*AW:*

Borr!! Ubisoft suckt so derbe!! Aber sowas von! Ich will mein Geld wieder, scheiss Penner! Die Server sind schon wieder down, spielen geht nicht, hab nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit zu spielen, also geht mal wieder nichts!

Und einem selber gehört das Spiel ja nichtmal wenn man es kauft, pff, ubi-fail, ich hasse euch! Vorallem den Oberaffen Yves Guillemot, selten son Honk gesehen!


----------



## onkelotto (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



Septimus schrieb:


> Schliesse mich dem Statement mit diesen armseeligen Kriminellen an!
> 
> Wegen diesen Idioten wie Skidrow haben wir alle doch dieses Dilemma mit immer mehr DRM und weniger Spielspaß.
> Nur damit die sich selbst was beweisen können müssen andere darunter leiden.Sinnvolles ist dabei jedenfalls noch nichts bei Skidrow & Co. raus gekommen-ausser man hat eine Abgreifmentalität und saugt sich eh alles ohne zu bezahlen.


  genauso sehe ich das auch .

 ups, stimmt @ Dom Shadow - server down
 "verbindung zu den UbiSoft  Masterservern fehlgeschlagen , überprüfen sie büdde ihre Internetverbindung . . .hehe


----------



## Lotek (16. März 2010)

*AW:*

Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (16. März 2010)

*AW:*

Jetzt ist sie wieder in UBIs Hand.


----------



## onkelotto (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



p4nd4fri3nd schrieb:


> Jetzt ist sie wieder in UBIs Hand.


 wer ist in Ubi`s Hand ? Also der Masterserver grad nicht , der ist immer noch down .
 Mein Weltbild bricht grad` zusammen . Finde den Kopierschutz von UbiSoft ja gar nicht so schlecht -   nur sind deren Server ein bissl arg viel down .


----------



## Tarnsocke (16. März 2010)

*AW:*

Fassen wir mal zusammen: Eine Release-Group hackt die Website (!) von Ubi? Ja ne, is klar     
   Ich gehör ja net zu der Szene, aber was ich weis ist das diese Groups sich mal schön bedeckt halten. Kommunikation allehöhstens über IRC. Die werden/würden n Teufel tun sich derart ins Rampenlicht zu rücken und da auch noch Keks zu bewerben. 
Wenn die Sie schon in den Hacker-Bereich begeben würden, dann eher an die KS-Server direkt. Da wär nämlich auch was über die Server-Struktur zu holen. 
   Und hoffentlich kommt mir jetzt net einer der meint der KS und die Website würden über ein und denselben Server laufen...     

  Edit:_"Wegen diesen Idioten wie Skidrow haben wir alle 
  doch dieses Dilemma mit immer mehr DRM und weniger Spielspaß."_
  Fürn Ar***     : Sein Spiel zu schützen ist eine Sache. Der Ubisoft-Kopierschutz eine andere. 
  Wobei man da eingestehen muss, dass er seine Wirkung nicht verfehlt hat. Gab zwar schnell einen Keks, aber keine proper-Version (Stichwort: White-Screen + Spielstände, soweit ich das mitbekommen hab). Und jeder Tag wo ein KS net 100% geknackt ist ist gut für die Verkaufszahlen.


----------



## ferrari2k (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



DomShadow schrieb:


> Borr!! Ubisoft suckt so derbe!! Aber sowas von! Ich will mein Geld wieder, scheiss Penner! Die Server sind schon wieder down, spielen geht nicht, hab nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit zu spielen, also geht mal wieder nichts!
> 
> Und einem selber gehört das Spiel ja nichtmal wenn man es kauft, pff, ubi-fail, ich hasse euch! Vorallem den Oberaffen Yves Guillemot, selten son Honk gesehen!


Eine Sache ist glaube ich noch gar nicht erwähnt worden.
  Was ist, wenn die Gruppe heimlich still und leise den Anmeldeserver so hackt, dass der den Clients beim Anmelden irgendwas unterschiebt?
  Haftet Ubi dann für irgendwelche Schäden am Rechner / Daten, etc.?  
    PS:
 was jammerst du eigenltich rum, steht doch fett vorne drauf: braucht Internetverbindung!
 Zurück damit in den Laden!
 Es ist ja vorher lange drauf hingewiesen worden, dass man dafür ne Internetverbindung braucht. Und man ist abgekanzelt worden "bin ja eh ständig online, geht mir am Arsch vorbei".
 Dass auch Ubi mal Probleme hat, wird hier immer mehr billigend in Kauf genommen, ich würd mich schwarz ärgern, wenn ich 50 Euro irgendwo auf den Tisch knalle und dann kann ich nicht spielen. Bringt den Müll zum Händler zurück, nur so kann man dafür sorgen, dass uns so ein Dreck in Zukunft erspart bleibt.


----------



## mm78 (16. März 2010)

*AW:*

Ich bin auch der Meinung dass die angeblich gehackte Ubi Hp nur ein Fake ist. 

 Oder die derzeitgen angeblichen Verbindungsprobleme sind doch auch nur wieder totaler Quatsch der von Ubi Gegnern und Piratenpartei Wählern in die Welt gesezt wird.

 Die Spiele gehören Ubi Soft und niemand hat das Recht die Spiele offline zu zocken wenn es Ubi nicht möchte.


----------



## White-Devil (16. März 2010)

*AW:*

und wieder sind die ehrlichen kunden die für ihr spiel bezahlt haben, und jetzt nicht spielen können weil irgendwelche server nicht erreichbar sind, die dummen...
 und die leute mit der runtergeladenen gecracken version lachen...
 nicht wirklich die lösung die man haben möchte oder?


----------



## DentonJC (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



Septimus schrieb:


> Schliesse mich dem Statement mit diesen armseeligen Kriminellen an!
> 
> Wegen diesen Idioten wie Skidrow haben wir alle doch dieses Dilemma mit immer mehr DRM und weniger Spielspaß.
> Nur damit die sich selbst was beweisen können müssen andere darunter leiden.Sinnvolles ist dabei jedenfalls noch nichts bei Skidrow & Co. raus gekommen-ausser man hat eine Abgreifmentalität und saugt sich eh alles ohne zu bezahlen.


 Ich hatte eigentlich nicht gedacht, dass ich mein Urteil über einen sochen Hackerangriff erklären müsste. Dein Post gibt auch schon mal den wahrscheinlich wichtigsten wieder. Danke!

 Derzeit gibt es aber nicht unbedingt Grund über Hacker zu diskutieren, solange dieser Grund für einen Serverausfall sich nicht bestätigt. 
 Wenn sich das Gerücht allerdings bewahrheitet, dann sollte sich der Sympathisant für diese Aktion mal Gedanken darüber machen, dass dann nicht Ubisoft für den erneuten Serverausfall verantwortlich wäre, sondern der Hacker der den Server lahmgelegt hat. Dieser ist dann die Adresse an die sich die Wut der Spieler entladen müsste!


----------



## N-o-x (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Dann straf die Dreistigkeit damit ab, dass du ihr Produkt nicht kaufst und ein Kunde verloren geht, ganz einfach.


 Mach ich doch. Ich hab weder AC2 noch SH5 gekauft, dafür Mass Effect 2 und Dragon Age. Gleich 2 EA Spiele in einem Monat, nachdem die sich vom DRM verabschiedet haben.



> Aber das hochjubeln von Straftaten und auslachen von geschädigten Kunden gehört hier sicherlich nicht hin. Aber da redet man hier eh gegen Betonmauern, so traurig das auch ist.


 Jetzt übertreibst du aber. Als würde ich mich hinstellen und Käufer von AC2 auslachen. 

 Nur sollen die nicht von mir erwarten, dass ich in irgendeiner Form Mitgefühl habe, wenn sie ihr Spiel nach dem Kauf erstmal 2 Tage nicht spielen können, weil die Server einer DoS Attacke zum Opfer gefallen sind.

 Mit sowas muss man rechnen, wenn man sich ein Spiel mit diesem Schutz zulegt. Alles andere ist einfach mal naiv.

 Was das Hochjubeln angeht: 
 Ich sehe das "Hacken" der Server als sehr schönen Fall um zu demonstrieren, was man sich mit dem Onlinezwang eigentlich grade gekauft hat und was man mit seinem Geld somit auch unterstützt. Hier können sich alle "*Ich bin eh immer online*" Sprücheklopfer angesprochen fühlen. Ja schön, dass ihr das immer seid, aber Ubisoft offensichtlich nicht.


----------



## anjuna80 (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



N-o-x schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dann straf die Dreistigkeit damit ab, dass du ihr Produkt nicht kaufst und ein Kunde verloren geht, ganz einfach.
> ...


 Wunderbar.



> Aber das hochjubeln von Straftaten und auslachen von geschädigten Kunden gehört hier sicherlich nicht hin. Aber da redet man hier eh gegen Betonmauern, so traurig das auch ist.


 


> Jetzt übertreibst du aber. Als würde ich mich hinstellen und Käufer von AC2 auslachen.


 Du weisst was ich meine, hier im Thread gibts genug blöde Sprüche gegen die Käufer.



> Die sollen nicht von mir erwarten, dass ich in irgendeiner Form Mitgefühl habe, wenn sie ihr Spiel nach dem Kauf erstmal 2 Tage nicht spielen können, weil die Server einer DoS Attacke zum Opfer gefallen sind.


Keiner brauch dein Mitgefühl, genauso wenig zur Schau gestellte Schadenfreude. Wie wäre es einfach mit "keiner Reaktion"?



> Mit sowas muss man rechnen, wenn man sich ein Spiel mit diesem Schutz zulegt. Alles andere ist einfach mal naiv.


Damit kann man rechnen, aber dass das derartige Ausmaße annimmt, konnte keiner vorhersehen. Du genauso wenig. Nur weil du das Dingen nicht gekauft hast, bist du nicht der oberkluge Spiele-Checker.



> Was das Hochjubeln angeht:
> Ich sehe das "Hacken" der Server als sehr schönen Fall um zu demonstrieren, was man sich mit dem Onlinezwang eigentlich grade gekauft hat und was man mit seinem Geld somit auch unterstützt. Hier können sich alle "*Ich bin eh immer online*" Sprücheklopfer angesprochen fühlen. Ja schön, dass ihr das immer seid, aber Ubisoft offensichtlich nicht.


   ahahhahahaah diese Idioten


----------



## ferrari2k (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> > Jetzt übertreibst du aber. Als würde ich mich hinstellen und Käufer von AC2 auslachen.
> 
> 
> Du weisst was ich meine, hier im Thread gibts genug blöde Sprüche gegen die Käufer.


 Und das zu Recht!
 Es ist doch offensichtlich, dass der Kopierschutz mehr Probleme macht als er nützt, was ist denn rein objektiv der Grund, sowas zu kaufen?


> > Die sollen nicht von mir erwarten, dass ich in irgendeiner Form Mitgefühl habe, wenn sie ihr Spiel nach dem Kauf erstmal 2 Tage nicht spielen können, weil die Server einer DoS Attacke zum Opfer gefallen sind.
> 
> 
> Keiner brauch dein Mitgefühl, genauso wenig zur Schau gestellte Schadenfreude. Wie wäre es einfach mit "keiner Reaktion"?


 Naja nu, hier ist ein Forum und solche Meinungen sollte man auch akzeptieren können  Wie gesagt, ist ja nicht so, dass man da vorher nicht groß und breit vor gewarnt hätte. Wenn man dann nicht ernst genommen wird und die Vorhersagen sogar noch übertroffen werden, dann kann man halt eine gewissen Schadenfreude nicht verbergen 


> > Mit sowas muss man rechnen, wenn man sich ein Spiel mit diesem Schutz zulegt. Alles andere ist einfach mal naiv.
> 
> 
> Damit kann man rechnen, aber dass das derartige Ausmaße annimmt, konnte keiner vorhersehen. Du genauso wenig. Nur weil du das Dingen nicht gekauft hast, bist du nicht der oberkluge Spiele-Checker.


 Naja, aber ohne den Kopierschutz wären die Käufer nicht die Dummen, die im Gegensatz zu den Piraten nicht zocken können. Geht schon in die falsche Richtung, wenn man für den Kauf bestraft wird, meinste nich?


> > Was das Hochjubeln angeht:
> > Ich sehe das "Hacken" der Server als sehr schönen Fall um zu demonstrieren, was man sich mit dem Onlinezwang eigentlich grade gekauft hat und was man mit seinem Geld somit auch unterstützt. Hier können sich alle "*Ich bin eh immer online*" Sprücheklopfer angesprochen fühlen. Ja schön, dass ihr das immer seid, aber Ubisoft offensichtlich nicht.
> 
> 
> ahahhahahaah diese Idioten


 Jupp, genau so


----------



## anjuna80 (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > > Jetzt übertreibst du aber. Als würde ich mich hinstellen und Käufer von AC2 auslachen.
> ...


 Vielleicht das Spiel an sich?




> > > Die sollen nicht von mir erwarten, dass ich in irgendeiner Form Mitgefühl habe, wenn sie ihr Spiel nach dem Kauf erstmal 2 Tage nicht spielen können, weil die Server einer DoS Attacke zum Opfer gefallen sind.
> >
> >
> > Keiner brauch dein Mitgefühl, genauso wenig zur Schau gestellte Schadenfreude. Wie wäre es einfach mit "keiner Reaktion"?
> ...


 Richtig, ich habe auch vergessen dass ich mich in einem U18-Spieleforum aufhalte und mit solchen Reaktionen zu rechnen habe.  




> > > Mit sowas muss man rechnen, wenn man sich ein Spiel mit diesem Schutz zulegt. Alles andere ist einfach mal naiv.
> >
> >
> > Damit kann man rechnen, aber dass das derartige Ausmaße annimmt, konnte keiner vorhersehen. Du genauso wenig. Nur weil du das Dingen nicht gekauft hast, bist du nicht der oberkluge Spiele-Checker.
> ...


Darum geht es im zitierten Teil überhaupt nicht.




> > > Was das Hochjubeln angeht:
> > > Ich sehe das "Hacken" der Server als sehr schönen Fall um zu demonstrieren, was man sich mit dem Onlinezwang eigentlich grade gekauft hat und was man mit seinem Geld somit auch unterstützt. Hier können sich alle "*Ich bin eh immer online*" Sprücheklopfer angesprochen fühlen. Ja schön, dass ihr das immer seid, aber Ubisoft offensichtlich nicht.
> >
> >
> ...


ehehehe   


 Ich weiss gar nicht warum ich dir antworte, aber ich scheine gerade langeweile zu haben.


----------



## Diezel (16. März 2010)

*AW:*

man könnte auf dieses spiel auch verzichten und sich damit viele kopfschmerzen ersparen, dann wären einem auch die hacker, cracker und der "gemeine" kopierschutz egal.


----------



## N-o-x (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Du weisst was ich meine, hier im Thread gibts genug blöde Sprüche gegen die Käufer.
> [...]
> Keiner brauch dein Mitgefühl, genauso wenig zur Schau gestellte Schadenfreude. Wie wäre es einfach mit "keiner Reaktion"?


 Die Schadenfreude toleriere ich nicht nur, ich begrüße sie sogar, denn sie trägt mageblich dazu bei, dass das Thema im Gespräch bleibt und bringt somit viel mehr als Totschweigen und Nichtkaufen. Da ich aber ansich kein gehässiger Mensch bin, sind mir solche emotionalen Entgleisungen fremd. 



> Damit kann man rechnen, aber dass das derartige Ausmaße annimmt, konnte keiner vorhersehen. Du genauso wenig. Nur weil du das Dingen nicht gekauft hast, bist du nicht der oberkluge Spiele-Checker.


 In meiner Argumentationskette gegen dieses System war der Grund, die Ubi Server könnten mal wegen irgendwelcher technischer Probleme ausfallen ziemlich weit oben (insbesondere Hackerangriffe...man das sind Leute die nach Anerkennung lechzen, ist doch logisch dass sowas kommen musste, bei den Wellen, die die Geschichte im Vorfeld geschlagen hat) . 

 Liegt aber wohl auch daran, dass ich eben kein naiver Mensch bin.


----------



## anjuna80 (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



N-o-x schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Du weisst was ich meine, hier im Thread gibts genug blöde Sprüche gegen die Käufer.
> ...


 Das Thema bleibt im Gespräch weil Typen wie ich auf deine geistigen Ergüsse immer wieder eingehen. Aber damit ist jetzt Schluss  




> Liegt aber wohl auch daran, dass ich eben kein naiver Mensch bin.


 Natürlich nicht, schon gar nicht wenn es um Softwarfirmen geht, die in der Beliebtheitsskala direkt hinter Energiekonzernen und Banken kommen.
 Hoffentlich können viele Forenuser von deiner Nichtnaivität lernen und die Wahrheit erkennen.


----------



## N-o-x (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich können viele Forenuser von deiner Nichtnaivität lernen und die Wahrheit erkennen.


 Müssen sie doch garnicht. Die meisten User hier sind doch bestens informiert und vertreten die einzige Wahrheit, nämlich zum einen, dass das System scheiße und zum anderen, dass Schadenfreude ein adäquates Mittel um Druck auszüben ist. 

 ...und Dich kriegen wir auch noch soweit!   

 btw. Du musst nicht mehr antworten. Ich muss jetzt leider auch weg, war aber sehr nett mit dir.


----------



## ferrari2k (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> N-o-x schrieb:
> 
> 
> > anjuna80 schrieb:
> ...


Du könntest glatt aus der Ubi Führungsetage kommen, so arrogant wie du Argumente immer beiseite wischt


----------



## anjuna80 (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Du könntest glatt aus der Ubi Führungsetage kommen, so arrogant wie du Argumente immer beiseite wischt


Lieber nicht, da werden nämlich sicher bald ein paar Sessel frei   
 Übrigens würde ich auf Argumente eingehen, aber ich seh keine ausser "Asi Ubisoft", "ich habs euch doch gesagt" und "Naive Käufer". 
 Nur zur Info, ich find den Kopierschutz alles andere als gut und Spiele wie AC2 und SH5 interessieren mich nicht. Ich werd halt ab und zu streitsüchtig, wenn ich manche schlauen Kommentare lese   
 So, jetzt klink ich mich aber endgültig aus.


----------



## zerr (17. März 2010)

*AW:*

ich hoffe dass es in näheren zukunft mehr server ausfälle gibt damit die endlich den sche*ß kopierschutz entfernen und wieder bessere spiele produzieren


----------



## rox03 (18. März 2010)

*AW:*

die crew heisst SKIDROW und nicht Skidrow, außerdem cracken die leute spiele und hacken nicht sinnlos irgendwelche server, wenn es so schnell gehen würde den server zu hacken, war das pw bestimmt 123.
das teil ist shopped und ein absoluter fake, wie könnt ihr das so ungeprüft hier reinstellen?


----------



## Aoshi (18. März 2010)

*AW:*

Wie ROX03 schon sagte, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das die Gruppe soweit gehen würde. Es sind Cracker, keine Hacker. Da liegt ein gewalltiger Unterschied. Cracker sind eher Passiv und es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn UbiSoft selbst dahinter steckt. Zum einen, damit wir als Käufer ne Wut für diese entwickeln und zum anderen, um eventuelle eigene Fehler zu vertuschen.

Da PCGames noch den CrewNamen falsch schreibt (Hat seinen sinn, warum SKIDROW so geschrieben wird), kann die quelle nicht richtig sein und ohne direkt in der Szene zu sein, wird es auch keine zuverlässige Quelle geben. Doch die Leutz aus der Szene halten Stillschweigen, da sie ja keinen aufm Deckel wollen.

Zum Kopierschutz....ich selbst finde den mehr als nur scheiße.
1. Bringt es auf dauer nichts. Man verzögert nur das unausweichliche. Früher oder später wirds gecrackt...war bei Alone in the Dark auch so...es galt als uncrackbar und 3 monate später war einer draußen.
2. Dieser verursacht nur Probleme. Fällt der Server aus, so kann man das Spiel, wofür man ne menge Geld ausgegeben hatte, nicht Spielen.
3. PCGames hatte selbst schon schon ne Umfrage gestalltet gehabt, warum man zu Raubkopien greift. Da war ganz vorne, das Spiele mitlerweile zu Teuer sind, es Fehlt auch an zusatzinhalte (mitlerweile spart man schon an der Bedienungsnaleitung...meistens ist da nur ein 5 Seiten Prospekt wegen Garantieleistung und quickinfos und man muss auf ne PDF zugreifen), zum anderen weil Demos fehlen und man nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen will, zum anderen, da der Ehrliche Käufer mit den Kopierschutz nur Probleme hat (Manche Schrotten ganze PC-Systeme, Daten werden ausgetauscht, wo man nicht weiß welche etc.).

Fazit: Lasst es doch einfach, es bringt nichts, ausser schlechten Ruf und Probleme. Gecrackt wird eh alles früher oder später 

mfg Aoshi


----------



## fsm (18. März 2010)

*Fake?*

Leider glaube ich auch an einen Fake... Ich meine - das geht in zwei Minuten Paint (siehe Anhang).....


----------



## phexmania (18. März 2010)

*Fake?*

1. Ich denke auch das das Bild ein Fake ist und wenn nicht, dann ist es sehr sehr mutig von SKIDROW...
2. @Aoshi
Da kann ich dir nur voll und ganz zustimmen. Vorallem wenn man mal andere Titel betrachtet, wie Cod MW. Das Game hat sich über 13 Mio. mal verkauft (alle Systeme) und es war nach 2 bis 3 Tagen gecrackt und die ersten Privat-Server waren draussen und trotzdem haben es so viele Leute gekauft. Vielleicht sollte Ubisoft mal den ganen DRM-Mist weglassen und einfach auf seine Fans von AC vertrauen, denn alle die Teil 1 gekauft und gemocht haben, würden sich auch Teil 2 sofort kaufen, nur durch den DRM machen die sich alles kaputt.


----------



## Arsos (19. März 2010)

*Fake?*

Yep, wäre untypisch für SKIDROW. Was fürn Sinn sollte es haben, die Seite zu hacken? Nene, klingt für mich auch eher nach dem schlechten Scherz oder ner gezielten Aktion von Ubisoft selber


----------



## solkutter (19. März 2010)

*Fake?*

Ich mache es mir GANZ einfach da schon einige ubisoft titel mit dem neuen Kopierschutzsystem gecrackt sind.
Milliarden doller für nichts bei dem DRM, ausser sich selber ins bein zu schissen.
Ich bin offen dadurch bin ich erst in die cracker scene gekommen.

Wie bei silent hunter 5 habe mir das spiel gekauft, gecrackt.
Spiel wa nicht meinen vorstellungen, zack und wieder verkauft.

Fertig, F**K Ubischrott .!.!.!


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. März 2010)

*AW: Fake?*

Ubisoft bekommt selbst von Valve einen auf den Deckel    : www.gamona.de/games/steam,valve-gegen-ubisoft-drm-ac2-und-silent-hunter-5-entfernt:news,1698229.html


----------



## ferrari2k (19. März 2010)

*AW: Fake?*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ubisoft bekommt selbst von Valve einen auf den Deckel    : www.gamona.de/games/steam,valve-gegen-ubisoft-drm-ac2-und-silent-hunter-5-entfernt:news,1698229.html


Muhaaaaa, neeeee wie geil isn das 
 Ich mag ja Steam nich, aber die Aktion verdient echt Applaus


----------



## baiR (19. März 2010)

*AW: Fake?*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Shadow_Man schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ubisoft bekommt selbst von Valve einen auf den Deckel      : www.gamona.de/games/steam,valve-gegen-ubisoft-drm-ac2-und-silent-hunter-5-entfernt:news,1698229.html
> ...


  Ich mag Steam auch nicht aber noch weniger mag ich diesen DRM-Schrott von Ubisoft, ich gönne Ubisoft das auch von ganzem Herzen.    
 Steam ist zwar auch eine Art DRM aber dass mit AC2 ist zu krass.


----------



## Alf1507 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Fake?*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ubisoft bekommt selbst von Valve einen auf den Deckel    : www.gamona.de/games/steam,valve-gegen-ubisoft-drm-ac2-und-silent-hunter-5-entfernt:news,1698229.html


  Genial! Hoffentlich tut Ubisoft das richtig weg!


----------



## The_Final (19. März 2010)

*AW: Fake?*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ubisoft bekommt selbst von Valve einen auf den Deckel    : Link


 Diese Aktion kann ich nur befürworten und die Kunden, die sich beschwert haben, verstehen. Vielleicht trifft die Aktion Ubisoft ein wenig.


----------



## ferrari2k (20. März 2010)

*AW: Fake?*



The_Final schrieb:


> Shadow_Man schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ubisoft bekommt selbst von Valve einen auf den Deckel    : Link
> ...


Ich hab mir Donnerstag im Saturn Heavy Rain für 55 Euro gekauft. War ja vor ein paar Wochen für 70 drin.
 Silent Hunter 5 hats innerhalb weniger Tage ( ! ) von 55 auf 40 geschafft. Habs selten erlebt, dass ein Spiel nach nicht mal 2 Wochen  über 1/4 seines Wertes einbüßt, das ist schon ein böses Zeichen.


----------



## Worrel (20. März 2010)

*AW: Fake?*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ubisoft bekommt selbst von Valve einen auf den Deckel    : www.gamona.de/games/steam,valve-gegen-ubisoft-drm-ac2-und-silent-hunter-5-entfernt:news,1698229.html


... aha. Und man kann AC2 noch auf der Steamseite aufrufen, weil ...?
 http://store.steampowered.com/app/33230/

 Und das saagt ein Steam Forum Moderator zum Thema:
 "The article is completely wrong."
 http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1195561


----------



## migros (21. März 2010)

*AW: Fake?*

hehe sorry aber die habens verdint.
BRENNN UBISOFT BRENNN Muahaha.
Kauf mir e kein game mit dem scheiss kopierschutz drauf.


----------



## baiR (21. März 2010)

*AW: Fake?*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> The_Final schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Shadow_Man schrieb:
> ...


 Das hat damit nichts zutun.
 Das sind zeitweise Angebote.
 Das Spiel hat sich wahrscheinlich sehr gut verkauft und jetzt schwächen die Verkaufszahlen wieder ein bisschen ab, was aber nicht heißt dass die Verkaufszahlen schlecht sind, und die Angebote sorgen dafür dass die Verkaufszahlen wieder steigen sobald das Spiel noch aktuell ist.

 Kann sein dass das Spiel in einer Woche wieder mehr kostet.
 FF13 ist direkt nach Release auch direkt billiger geworden und bei Assassins Creed 2 für die Xbox 360 war das auch der Fall.


----------



## ferrari2k (21. März 2010)

*AW: Fake?*



baiR schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > The_Final schrieb:
> ...


Ja, ich glaube aber nicht, dass der "sehr gute Verkauf" auch auf SH5 zutrifft


----------



## HAGAR (21. März 2010)

*AW: Fake?*

Hallo.Diesen Kopierschutz können sie behalten und ihre spiele gleich mit. Als ehrlicher Kunde lass ich mich nicht so gängeln.Habe 14 Ubisoftspiele im Regal anno 1404 Venedig war das letzte.Wenn ich ein Spiel legal erwerbe,will ich nicht ständig online sein und meine Spielstände möchte ich auf meinem PC speichern und wenn ich das Spiel verkaufen will muß das auch möglich sein.Leute macht diesen Mist nicht mit.Das ist der Untergang der Spiele.


----------



## ferrari2k (21. März 2010)

*AW: Fake?*



HAGAR schrieb:


> Hallo.Diesen Kopierschutz können sie behalten und ihre spiele gleich mit. Als ehrlicher Kunde lass ich mich nicht so gängeln.Habe 14 Ubisoftspiele im Regal anno 1404 Venedig war das letzte.Wenn ich ein Spiel legal erwerbe,will ich nicht ständig online sein und meine Spielstände möchte ich auf meinem PC speichern und wenn ich das Spiel verkaufen will muß das auch möglich sein.Leute macht diesen Mist nicht mit.Das ist der Untergang der Spiele.


Ich würd mir an deiner Stelle so langsam n neues Hobby suchen. Ich boykottiere schon seit Steam alles, was Onlinebezug hat.
 Wenn ich mir anschaue, wie unreflektiert und lemminghaft die Leute in die Läden rennen und den Publishern ihren DRM verseuchten Müll aus den Händen reißen kann ich da keine Hoffnung erkennen, dass sich das auf lange sicht abwenden lässt.
 Steam ist ja inzwischen auch schon voll akzeptiert...


----------



## Rabowke (22. März 2010)

*AW: Fake?*



			
				ferrari2k am 21.03.2010 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> [quote uid="8598541" unm="HAGAR"]Ich würd mir an deiner Stelle so langsam n neues Hobby suchen.


Wohl eher eine andere Plattform. 



> Ich boykottiere schon seit Steam alles, was Onlinebezug hat.
> Wenn ich mir anschaue, wie unreflektiert und lemminghaft die Leute in die Läden rennen und den Publishern ihren DRM verseuchten Müll aus den Händen reißen kann ich da keine Hoffnung erkennen, dass sich das auf lange sicht abwenden lässt.
> Steam ist ja inzwischen auch schon voll akzeptiert...


Das sind wieder Äußerungen wo ich mich echt aufregen könnte. Was bildest du dir eigentlich ein, andere Käufer als 'Lemminge' etc. zu betiteln bzw. denen zu unterstellen, dass sie unreflektiert Dinge hinnehmen?

Ich kann immer nur wieder betonen: jeder kann & soll selbst für sich entscheiden, welche Restriktionen er hinnehmen möchte. Ich z.B. kaufe auch keine Spiele mit DRM, trotzdem stelle ich mich nicht in ein Forum und behaupte, dass die, die es machen unreflektierte Lemminge sind.

Soll doch bitte jeder die Konsequenzen ziehen ... entweder komplett aufhören, weiter kaufen, verzichten oder, wie oben erwähnt: die Plattform wechseln.

Ganz einfach ... oder nicht?


----------



## ferrari2k (22. März 2010)

*AW: Fake?*

Nunja, kann ich auch verstehen, dass dich das sauer macht, aber wenn man vor dem Release von SH5 im Ubi Forum lang und breit die Nachteile von DRM diskutiert hat, das aber immer weggewischt wurde "Mir egal, ich will zocken, das Spiel wird geil, du willst doch nur kopieren und bist jetzt sauer, etc, etc", dann aber nach dem Release die Leute das Forum zugemault haben, was das für ein unausgereifter Mist ist, und man kann ja wegen der Serverattacke nicht Spielen und bla, DANN halte ich das für unreflektierte Lemminge, weil sie es hätten besser wissen KÖNNEN. Ich werde inzwischen selbst bei Titeln wie Mafia 2 mehrere Wochen mit dem Kauf warten, um sicher zu sein, keinen Schrott nach Hause zu holen.
 Ich mein, wenn jemandem egal ist, dass er mit DRM die Kontrolle darüber abgibt, wann und wie gespielt werden kann, OK, aber bitte nicht erwarten, dass ich das mitmache.


----------



## fsm (22. März 2010)

*AW: Fake?*

Ich glaube ja, das Problem ist folgendes: Der Kopierschutz ist *tatsächlich *so schlecht, wie alle vorausgesagt haben.

 Ganz ohne Flaming und dem ganzen Quatsch: Bei JEDEM neuen KS wurde gemeckert, gezetert und boykottiert - aber alles hat funktioniert. Online-Aktivierung? Freischalten? Limits? Alles klappt prima - zumindest ohne nennenswerte Probleme. Aber jetzt hat Ubi wirklich übertrieben, denn nun ist der Schutz tatsächlich so lächerlich schlecht umgesetzt, dass es wirklich ständig Ausfälle und Probleme gibt! Deshalb hält sich das Thema ja auch so fest in den News. 

 Ich habe nie über sowas gemeckert, aber diesmal ging es einfach zu weit.....


----------



## moskitoo (22. März 2010)

*AW: Fake?*

http://files1.isnichwahr.com/_immasodelusitng/img/ubisoftvsspriates.gif
 http://files1.isnichwahr.com/_immasodelusitng/img/ubisoftpiraten2.gif


----------



## fsm (23. März 2010)

*AW: Fake?*

http://wearefuntastic.net/imageserver/_immasodelusitng/img/DRM_bus9396880.gif


----------



## baiR (23. März 2010)

*AW: Fake?*



moskitoo schrieb:


> http://files1.isnichwahr.com/_immasodelusitng/img/ubisoftvsspriates.gif
> http://files1.isnichwahr.com/_immasodelusitng/img/ubisoftpiraten2.gif


 Das zweite Video kann ich nicht mehr sehen.  
 Das ist garantiert einer dieser Happyslappingvideos und über so etwas kann ich nicht lachen davon kriege ich höchstens Bauchschmerzen.   

 Das erste mit den Hund und den Mann ist ziemlich witzig.   
 Es spiegelt wirklich das Verhältnis zwischen Ubisoft und den Piraten wieder.
 Ubisoft führt den KS ein und denkt dass sie damit den Piraten eins reinwürgt und der einzige der auf die Schnauze fällt ist im Endeffekt Ubisoft selbst.   
 Genau wie im Video auch.


----------



## Occulator (26. März 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Ubisoft entschuldigt sich mit Gratisspielen*

Von wegen zusätzlicher Inhalt.
Den DLC für den ich nen Code bekommen habe, besitze ich bereits seit Release oO!


----------



## AcidCreeper (26. März 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Ubisoft entschuldigt sich mit Gratisspielen*

Die eine Mission in der Schiffswerft liegt der normalen Version als Code bei... aber trotzdem sind es dann 2 neue Missionen  das geht in ordnung


----------



## Fischer1396 (26. März 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Ubisoft entschuldigt sich mit Gratisspielen*

Die sollten einfach nochmal ihren ***** Kopierschutz überdenken, statt solcher "Wiedergutmachungen"! Kein Spiel hat in der letzten Zeit so schnell einen Preissturz erlebt wie AC2 oder SilentHunter 5 (innerhalb von nichtmal 5 Tagen von 50 auf 35€). Warum??? Also wer das nicht weiß...   
Ubisoft...never ever!!!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (26. März 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Ubisoft entschuldigt sich mit Gratisspielen*



AcidCreeper schrieb:


> Die eine Mission in der Schiffswerft liegt der normalen Version als Code bei... aber trotzdem sind es dann 2 neue Missionen  das geht in ordnung


Najaaaaa, die anderen zwei Missionen sind in der Black Edition enthalten, also auch nicht neu für die Besitzer dieser Ausgabe. Das insofern schade, als das gesagt wurde, man würde die Wiedergutmachung entsprechend anpassen.



Fischer1396 schrieb:


> Kein Spiel hat in der letzten Zeit so schnell einen Preissturz erlebt wie AC2 oder SilentHunter 5 (innerhalb von nichtmal 5 Tagen von 50 auf 35€). Warum??? Also wer das nicht weiß...
> Ubisoft...never ever!!!


Dann hat der Preissturz wahrscheinlich dazu beigetragen, dass AC2 zwei Wochen auf Platz Zwei der Charts war, mittlerweile Platz Vier (Saturn/ MM) und platz Sechs (Media Control).


----------



## AcidCreeper (26. März 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Ubisoft entschuldigt sich mit Gratisspielen*



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> AcidCreeper schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die eine Mission in der Schiffswerft liegt der normalen Version als Code bei... aber trotzdem sind es dann 2 neue Missionen  das geht in ordnung
> ...


   Ich dachte Besitzer der Black Edition bekommen eines von diesen vier Spielen (Hawx, HOE, PoP das letzte weis ich nimmer). Das wär dann zwar cool, aber für besitzer der normalen version ein bisschen unfair


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (26. März 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Ubisoft entschuldigt sich mit Gratisspielen*



AcidCreeper schrieb:


> Nyx-Adreena schrieb:
> 
> 
> > AcidCreeper schrieb:
> ...


Hm, ich besitze die Black Edition, habe aber auch jene Email bekommen, die den Code für die drei Missionen beinhaltet; einem weiteren BE- Besitzer erging es in einem anderen Forum ebenso. Keine Ahnung, was da schief gelaufen ist.


----------



## AniSkywalker78 (26. März 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Ubisoft entschuldigt sich mit Gratisspielen*

ich habe nur zwei spiele angeboten bekommen - Prince of Persia und Shaun White Snowboarding... hmmm letzteres läuft eh nich bei mir, da ich einen i7 Prozessor habe und von UBISOFt keine Patches für die PC-Version kommen... ich lass beide liegen, freu mich das ich mein SH5-CE zurückgegeben habe und spiele was UBI-Freies^^


----------



## Xcevion (26. März 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Ubisoft entschuldigt sich mit Gratisspielen*

Nen bissel komisch... Ich hab ne White edition , ergo die kleiner Collector's Edition, und mir wurde nur den code für alle sonder missionen zugeschickt -.-


----------



## LWHAbaddon (26. März 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Ubisoft entschuldigt sich mit Gratisspielen*

Hoffentlich gehen die "Hackerangriffe" weiter. Vielleicht sehen sie dann ein, daß es so nicht geht.

Ansonsten werden sie ihre Spiele in zukunft vielleicht alle verschenken müssen.


----------



## Amixus (26. März 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Ubisoft entschuldigt sich mit Gratisspielen*

Tja hätten sich entschuldigen sollen bevor ich es zurück gebracht habe. 
Dauernd gehen die Spielstände flöten, man kann an manchen Tagen nicht spielen weil die Server nicht erreichbar  sind und ein unfähiger Kundendienst der einen nur sagt persönliches Pech! Wir können ihnen nicht helfen.

Mir tun die Leute Leid, die sich  das Spiel über den Ubi Shop gekauft haben die können es nicht zurück gäben.


----------



## shivaz (26. März 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Ubisoft entschuldigt sich mit Gratisspielen*

Und was ist mit Leuten die am 7.ten März gar nicht erst versucht haben zu spielen, weil sie schon am 6.ten nicht konnten, und es schlicht und einfach aufgegeben haben? (hab nämlich keine Mail gekriegt...).

Naja, kann mir ja egal sein, Ubisoft ist für mich eh tot.


----------



## Equinox1701 (26. März 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Ubisoft entschuldigt sich mit Gratisspielen*

Ubisoft sollte schonmal alle ihrer existierenden Games auf nen Server legen denn ich denke mal das die Serverprobleme noch nicht vorbei sein werden.


----------



## onkelotto (26. März 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Ubisoft entschuldigt sich mit Gratisspielen*

....freu.... grad meine E-mail`s überprüft und siehe da :
Verehrte(r) blablub

Nach den zeitweisen Ausfällen der Spielserver in letzter Zeit, die zu Spielunterbrechungen für Spieler der PC-Version von Assassin's Creed 2 führten, möchten wir uns bei Ihnen für Ihre Geduld bei der Problembehebung bedanken, indem wir Ihnen ein Spiel aus der folgenden Liste als Gratisdownload zum Herunterladen anbieten. Für die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten möchten wir uns entschuldigen.

SO BEKOMMEN SIE IHR GRATIS-SPIEL:

1 - Treffen Sie Ihre Wahl, indem Sie eines der untenstehenden Symbole anklicken

(da steht dann zur Auswahl : Prince of Persia , Tom C. Endwars ,Tom C. Hawk und Heroes over Europe )

2- Sie gelangen dann automatisch zu einer neuen Webseite, von wo Sie Ihr Spiel herunterladen können
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Ubisoft-Team


Bissl komisch ist das schon , war nie von serverausfällen betroffen -und habe zudem die normale spielversion von gamesload - also ohne schnickschnack .


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (26. März 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Ubisoft entschuldigt sich mit Gratisspielen*

Ein wenig chaotisch und irritierend ist das ganze Procedere schon.
Aber da ich zum einen bei den Serverausfällen ebenfalls mit einer geringen Ausfallzeit davon gekommen bin und mich die angebotenen Spiele zum anderen nicht besonders interessieren, werde ich nun nicht beginnen, mich in der Tischkante zu verbeißen. 
(ein Remake des ersten Teiles im Stil des Zweiten wäre mir lieber.)

Für alle, die härter von den Problemen betroffen waren/ sind, ist das natürlich deutlich ärgerlicher und es wäre weniger schön, wenn sie etwas bekämen, was sie unter Umständen schon haben.


----------



## terrormensch2 (26. März 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Ubisoft entschuldigt sich mit Gratisspielen*

Also ich habe die Black Edition von AC2 und habe einen Freischalt Code für die drei Bonus Missionen, die ja eh in der BE enthalten sind, von Ubisoft bekommen...


----------



## soadismfaebu (26. März 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Ubisoft entschuldigt sich mit Gratisspielen*

schade dass ichs mir erst vor einer woche gekauft habe   sonst könnt ich jetzt auch noch was abräumen


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. März 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Ubisoft entschuldigt sich mit Gratisspielen*

Clevere Idee. Man klotzt ihnen erst den Kopierschutz hin, macht einen auf Kundenfreundlich, in dem man ihnen irgendwelche Spiele anbietet, die es eh schon für einen Apfel und Ei zu kaufen gibt und der Kunde frisst den Kopierschutz eher.
Das ist wohl ihre Strategie.


----------



## Trancemaster (26. März 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Ubisoft entschuldigt sich mit Gratisspielen*

Brüller! Und was, wenn jemand SH5 und AC2 spielen wollte, anstatt auf ein "kostenloses" Spielchen auszuweichen`? Aber vielleicht gibt es künftig Ubisoft Spiele nur noch im Doppelpack - eines mit DRM, und eines für den Fall das die Server streiken ohne DRM. *höhöhö*


----------



## onkelotto (26. März 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Ubisoft entschuldigt sich mit Gratisspielen*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Clevere Idee. Man klotzt ihnen erst den Kopierschutz hin, macht einen auf Kundenfreundlich, in dem man ihnen irgendwelche Spiele anbietet, die es eh schon für einen Apfel und Ei zu kaufen gibt und der Kunde frisst den Kopierschutz eher.
> Das ist wohl ihre Strategie.


nun , ein Apfel und ein Ei sind bestimmt günstiger .
Bei Amazon z.b werden  die benannten Spiele immer noch für 15-18 Euro verkauft .
Allemal ist es eine Geste des guten Willens und ich persönlich schätze das sehr .


----------



## KabraxisObliv (27. März 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Ubisoft entschuldigt sich mit Gratisspielen*



onkelotto schrieb:


> Shadow_Man schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Clevere Idee. Man klotzt ihnen erst den Kopierschutz hin, macht einen auf Kundenfreundlich, in dem man ihnen irgendwelche Spiele anbietet, die es eh schon für einen Apfel und Ei zu kaufen gibt und der Kunde frisst den Kopierschutz eher.
> ...


Jup, man muss nicht alles schlecht reden.


----------



## usopia (27. März 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Ubisoft entschuldigt sich mit Gratisspielen*

was gibts denn da noch schlecht zu reden? Ubi haben ihren Ruf längst verspielt. Und Shadow_Man hat doch Recht: Ubi will so die Leute beruhigen und ihr DRM aus der Schusslinie nehmen.
Wenn sie Eier in der Hose hätten, würden sie zugeben daß es ein Fehler war mit dem neuen Kopierschutz, sich kurz entschuldigen und den Mist rauspatchen.


----------



## ferrari2k (27. März 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Ubisoft entschuldigt sich mit Gratisspielen*



usopia schrieb:


> was gibts denn da noch schlecht zu reden? Ubi haben ihren Ruf längst verspielt. Und Shadow_Man hat doch Recht: Ubi will so die Leute beruhigen und ihr DRM aus der Schusslinie nehmen.
> Wenn sie Eier in der Hose hätten, würden sie zugeben daß es ein Fehler war mit dem neuen Kopierschutz, sich kurz entschuldigen und den Mist rauspatchen.


Und da sie das nicht tun sieht man doch nur, dass ihre Strategie so langsam aufgeht. Die DRM Gegner werden fast nicht mehr angehört, man ist das Gejammer leid, "kaufts doch einfach nicht und haltet die Klappe". Die Spieler die tage- bzw. wochenlang nicht spielen konnten lassen sich mit ein paar Downloads abspeisen und in ein paar Monaten wird der nächste Publisher sowas versuchen einzusetzen...


----------



## Siro1976 (27. März 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Ubisoft entschuldigt sich mit Gratisspielen*

Großes Gelächter Ubisoft. Ich hatte mir die AC2 Black Edition gekauft und werde nicht mit einem Gratisspiel, sondern mit einem Freischaltcode für Missionen, die ich längst besitze abgespeist. Da schwillt selbst mir der Kamm.


----------



## Schalkmund (27. März 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Ubisoft entschuldigt sich mit Gratisspielen*

Ich habs doch schon immer gewusst Ubisoft sind und bleiben die Besten ..... wo war noch mal der Uglysmile


----------



## DerFox (27. März 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Ubisoft entschuldigt sich mit Gratisspielen*

Super Ubi ich habe nix bekommen obwohl ich auch betroffen gewesen bin. Toll -,-


----------



## ferrari2k (27. März 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Ubisoft entschuldigt sich mit Gratisspielen*



DerFox schrieb:


> Super Ubi ich habe nix bekommen obwohl ich auch betroffen gewesen bin. Toll -,-


Und warum gibts du es nicht einfach zurück? Du hast das Recht dazu. Eigentlich hättest du dir den DRM Dreck gar nicht erst zulegen dürfen, Warnungen gabs ja vorher genug


----------



## Homeboy25 (27. März 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Ubisoft entschuldigt sich mit Gratisspielen*

irgendwo stand mal wenn es zu probleme oder server ausfällen kommen soll und man das Spiel deshalb wegen des Kopierschutzes nicht spielen kann, dann sollte sofort ein Patch rauskommen der die Kopierschutzmassnahme entfernt bzw. aushebelt.

aber war mir gleich klar das das nur gelabber war, das würden die, glaub ich, nie tun !

die gratis spiele haben mit dem gekaufte Spiel noch nicht mal das gleiche Spielegenre getroffen.


----------



## jonei (28. März 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Ubisoft entschuldigt sich mit Gratisspielen*

Ich glaub, die ganze Geschichte mit diesem Kopierschutz ist einmalig! Die Repressalien, die der ehrliche Käufer wieder einmal über sich ergehen lassen muss sind absolut nicht mehr zu vertreten! Der Gipfel der mitlerweile langen Geschichte der Unverschämtheiten! Anstatt das Original mit Beigaben (z.B. Handbuch) zu belohnen wird wiedereinmal der ehrliche Käufer komplett verarscht und ausgenutzt! Ich, der schon oft (aber zum Glück nicht diesmal) auf solch einen Bullshit reingefallen ist, habe die Schnauze voll!
Installations-limits, oder dieser "permanent-internet-verbindungs-blödsinn" gehen mir dermaßen gegen den strich, dass ich mit den entwicklern dieser Kopierschutzsysteme mal ein ernstes Wörtchen reden möchte! Zumal bislang jeder Kopierschtuz in kürzester Zeit geknackt wurde! Steckt das Geld lieber ins Spiel amstatt sinnlos Kopierwschutz-systeme zu entwickeln!


----------



## Hasamoto (28. März 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Ubisoft entschuldigt sich mit Gratisspielen*

Leute ich weiss Echt nicht was ihr eigendlich rumjammert
Ihr last euch doch denn Mist gefallen
Alle die hier rumgejammert haben haben das Spiel doch gekauft, obwohl sie wusten was da für ein Kopierschutz drauf ist
Glaubt ihr wirklich das es Ubisoft interessiert ob ihr spielen könnt oder nicht?
Die haben doch ihr Geld im Sack und sollange ihr euch nur aufregt und bei denn Nesten Ubi gabe trosdem wieder zuschlagt ist es denn doch egal wie sehr ihr euch aufregt

Ich für mein teil Kaufe keine Spiele mehr von Ubisoft 
Ende der Geschichte und wenn nur 50% von denn leuten die sich wie die Lämmer auf die Schlachbank haben füren lassen es ebendfalls machen wird soch auch was ändern

Aber mit so einen mit wie online Pedizion die sowieso keinen gesetzlichen hintergrund hat ( Wir können nur die Produkte nicht kaufen , aber nicht den vorschreiben wie sie die dinger zu sichern haben) erreicht man garnix

Gez Hasa


----------



## PunkFan15 (28. März 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Ubisoft entschuldigt sich mit Gratisspielen*

jap, genau DAS ist das problem @Hasamoto ... ich hab mir AC2 auch nichtmehr gekauft, wozu gibt's youtube / video Walktroughs


----------



## anjuna80 (28. März 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Ubisoft entschuldigt sich mit Gratisspielen*

Ich kauf mir morgen AC2!!!!!

"Oh neeeein, ich bin unmündig und ein Sklave der Industrie, ich lass mich widerstandslos gängeln und unterstütze die Mafia UbiSchrott. Ich läute durch meinen Kauf den Untergang meines Hobbys ein, denn das ist erst der erste Schritt zur vollständigen Spielekontrolle durch den Hersteller. Bald wird selbst mein Arbeitgeber wissen, wann ich online war und vielleicht doch nicht so krank, wie ich vorgegeben habe. 
Ich bin ein Lemming, der alles mit sich machen lässt, hauptsache er befriedigt seine Konsumgeilheit und achtet nicht auf die Gefahren, denen ich damit den Weg bereite."

Rofl!


----------



## GameH (28. März 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Ubisoft entschuldigt sich mit Gratisspielen*

Also ganz sehe ich auch nicht mehr durch. Es heißt doch die Käufer der Special Edition bekommen ein Gratis Spiel Angebot. So, ich bin im Besitz der D1 Version.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Da steht ja nun eindeutig Special Edition drauf. Die 3 beiliegenden Bonusmissionen (welche man als solchen eigentlich nicht deklarieren dürfte) habe ich auch schon eingelöst. Nun habe ich auch als Entschädigung einen neuen Code für dieselben Missionen bekommen (den hab ich aber sicherheitshalber noch nicht eingelöst). 

Was bringt den eigentlich dieser ganze Registrierungs[size=11pt; line-height: 115%; font-family: "Calibri","sans-serif&quot]
[/size]Mist, wenn die Leute eh nicht "registrieren" was man gekauft hat. Ich richte mich an meine Leidensgenossen und frage: *"Was macht ihr jetzt ?"*

Also ich werde morgen mal den Ubisoft Live Chat in Anspruch nehmen.
ubisoft-de.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/ubisoft_de.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php 

Ich werde euch informieren wie es ausgegangen ist.


----------



## AcidCreeper (28. März 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Ubisoft entschuldigt sich mit Gratisspielen*



GameH schrieb:


> Also ganz sehe ich auch nicht mehr durch. Es heißt doch die Käufer der Special Edition bekommen ein Gratis Spiel Angebot. So, ich bin im Besitz der D1 Version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die D1-Version ist aber doch die ganz normale Version oder? Die Special-Editionen sind doch die White- und die Black-Edition. Naja, erzähl einfach mal wies ausgegangen ist


----------



## ferrari2k (28. März 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Ubisoft entschuldigt sich mit Gratisspielen*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir morgen AC2!!!!!
> 
> "Oh neeeein, ich bin unmündig und ein Sklave der Industrie, ich lass mich widerstandslos gängeln und unterstütze die Mafia UbiSchrott. Ich läute durch meinen Kauf den Untergang meines Hobbys ein, denn das ist erst der erste Schritt zur vollständigen Spielekontrolle durch den Hersteller. Bald wird selbst mein Arbeitgeber wissen, wann ich online war und vielleicht doch nicht so krank, wie ich vorgegeben habe.
> Ich bin ein Lemming, der alles mit sich machen lässt, hauptsache er befriedigt seine Konsumgeilheit und achtet nicht auf die Gefahren, denen ich damit den Weg bereite."
> ...


Wehe du jammerst wenn später mal irgendwas davon eintreten sollte.


----------



## GameH (29. März 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Ubisoft entschuldigt sich mit Gratisspielen*



AcidCreeper schrieb:


> GameH schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also ganz sehe ich auch nicht mehr durch. Es heißt doch die Käufer der Special Edition bekommen ein Gratis Spiel Angebot. So, ich bin im Besitz der D1 Version.
> ...



Also wie das mit der Special Edition ist, weiß ich auch nicht genau. Ich meine es ssteht ja Special Edition drauf und die 3. Bonusmission (Arsenal Schiffswerft) als Wiedergutmachung ist Hundertprozentig die gleiche Bonusmission die der AC 2 D1 Version beiligt. 

Bei diesem Ubisoft Live-Chat habe ich, wie sollte es auch anders sein, nichts erreicht, da er heute den ganzen Tag offline war. Ich denke ich werde mich auch noch per Mail an Ubisoft wenden.


----------



## stompax (30. März 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Ubisoft entschuldigt sich mit Gratisspielen*

der Screenshot von der angeblich gehckten Ubisoft-Seite ist meines Erachtens ein Fake... wenn man sich mal die Adressleiste anschaut fehlt der abschliessende Slash, der hinzugefügt wird wenn die Seite geladen wird...
z.B. aus der Eingabe "google.de" wird nach dem Bestätigen "www.google.de/"


----------



## ferrari2k (2. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Ubisoft entschuldigt sich mit Gratisspielen*

Tja, wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen.
Ist ja nicht so, dass in den Foren seit einem Monat schon kräftig kritisiert wird, das hätte man mitkriegen können


----------



## Hasamoto (2. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Die Siedler 7 macht Probleme in Australien*

tja auch die Australier lehren nur wenn der schaden erst angerichtet ist.

was sagt uns das

Ubisoft spiele sind unspielbar oder nur wenn Ubisoft es recht ist

und das heist mal wieder , es werden wieder Kekse verteilt ( entschädigung die lächerlich ist )

machts doch einfacher gibt Bluebyte 50 euro und die kaufen euch 10 kekse 
da habt ihr mehr von als von den spiel

und es bringt nix ein Spiel von Ubisoft zu kaufen solange der KS noch aktiv ist

kauft euch liebe Dawn of War II + addon 
da habt ihr mehr von


----------



## N7ghty (2. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Die Siedler 7 macht Probleme in Australien*



Hasamoto schrieb:


> kauft euch liebe Dawn of War II + addon
> da habt ihr mehr von


   Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass es recht viele Spieler gibt, die gerne Siedler zocken, aber mit DoW2 überhaupt nichts am Hut haben, das eine ist nämlich noch RTS bzw. WiSim, das andere is n Shooter mit Rpg-Elementen aus der Vogelperspektive. Die beiden Spiele haben herzlich wenig miteinander zu tun


----------



## PostalDude83 (2. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Die Siedler 7 macht Probleme in Australien*

würde mir nie ein auf diese weise geschütztes spiel kaufen.. was soll der dreck, zwar ist das inet weit verbreitet, aber wollte man es so mal spielen unterwegs ginge das nicht.. der gehobene schwachsinn diese art des schützens.


----------



## Fischer1396 (2. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Die Siedler 7 macht Probleme in Australien*

Selbst Schuld, wenn man Ubisoft Spiele auch noch unterstützt!!! Da hilft auch keine "Wiedergutmachung". Spieler sollten zeigen, dass man nicht alles mit uns machen kann! Never ever Ubisoft, egal wie toll der Titel auch sein mag!


----------



## blaCk-SourCe (2. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Die Siedler 7 macht Probleme in Australien*

so oder so ist der kopierschiutz ziemlich unverschämt... aber wenn er von anfang bis ende einwandfrei funktioniert hätte, hätte ich mich evtl. dran gewöhnen können. bei soviel negativ-presse allerdings hat ubi sich mal kräftig selbst ins knie geschossen...


----------



## Drinius (2. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Die Siedler 7 macht Probleme in Australien*

Zum Update vom 2.4. kann ich nur sagen: Ich hätte dazu gerne mal die Kommentare der "Ich bin ja eh immer online, mich juckts nicht"-Fraktion


----------



## Crusader91 (2. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Die Siedler 7 macht Probleme in Australien*

Diesem Yves Guillemot könnte ich echt das Grinsen volles Rohr aus der Visage prügeln >.<
Probleme, Probleme, Probleme mit dem Ubisoft - Kundenschutz...und er grinst sich einen ab und freut sich den Raubkopierern eins ausgewischt zu haben...


----------



## Amixus (2. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Die Siedler 7 macht Probleme in Australien*

Für mich ist Ubisoft gestorben! Schade nur um die Spiele Schmieden, die mit Ubisoft mit unter gehen werden. 

Wünsche euch schöne Feiertage,
Amixus


----------



## Hasamoto (2. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Die Siedler 7 macht Probleme in Australien*

Ach hat Ubisoft das?

also wenn du mich fragt , wird die folge ehr sein das jetzt die Cracker mehr Ubisoft spiele Cracken

wir wissen alle das es keinen 100% KS gibt

egal wie die sich anstehlen

und das heist das immer weniger Ubisoft spiele verkauft werden 

1: aus tross

2: aus Sympatie für die ,die spiele gekauft haben und sich in die nesseln gesetzt haben

für mich sieht es mehr und mehr so aus das Ubisoft sich übernahme bereit macht von EA
die Aktienkurse sagen das selbe

die Manager sind nicht blöd
die wusten das es zu ausfälle kommt und zu einer heftigen reaktion seitens der spieler

und wenn sie es nicht wusten und ich mich ihrre , dann ist sowieso Ubisoft dem untergang geweiht, denn so dumme leute an der spitze so eines Konzerns ist der tot eines jeden konzerns


----------



## rohan123 (2. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Die Siedler 7 macht Probleme in Australien*

Und das ist erst der Anfang. Wenn die jetzt jedes kommende Spiel mit dem Schutz ausstatten, wird die Menge an Daten immer mehr. Immer mehr Accounts entstehen usw. Die Savegames müssen verwaltet werden. Man kan nur abwarten, was da die Zukunft bringt.

Jedenfalls finde die die Freegaes als Entschuldigung zumidest mal einen Schritt, der guten Willen zeigt, und find ich okay.

Entscheiden, ob er oder sie sich so einem Schutzsystem unterwerfen will, tut ohnehin jeder selbst. Vielen ist es offensichtlich egal, auch wenn sie einen Singleplayaertitel zocken, dass sie ständig online sein müssen.

Weil es ohnehin schon egal ist. Ein Account ist was ganz normales, und ständig online ist man bei WoW, oder CS auch.

Was soll`s. Man kann nur warten, was sich weiter tut, und ob weitere Hersteller auf diesen Zug aufspringen, oder nicht.

Ich bleibe mal bei meiner These, dass ich jene Spiele vorziehe, die offline spielbar sind. Aber vielleicht kreht in 2 - 3 Jahren kein Hahn mehr danach, denn dann sind vielleicht auch die Konsolen online.


----------



## Raptor (2. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Die Siedler 7 macht Probleme in Australien*



rohan123 schrieb:


> Und das ist erst der Anfang. Wenn die jetzt jedes kommende Spiel mit dem Schutz ausstatten, wird die Menge an Daten immer mehr. Immer mehr Accounts entstehen usw. Die Savegames müssen verwaltet werden. Man kan nur abwarten, was da die Zukunft bringt.


   
Aujah das wird noch ein Heidenspaß für alle Ubi-Gegner. Aber Ubi ist ja so blöd und hat aus den Problemen in Europa nix gelernt. Wenn hier mal nicht die Schlippsträger entschieden hätten sondern Leute die Ahnung haben bzw. mehr technisch versiert sind hätte man das verhindern können, dies wäre aber vermutlich auch bedeutend teuerer für Ubi gekommen. Mal schauen ob Ubi hier noch Geld in eine gescheite Infrastruktur steckt oder ob sie immer wieder kleine Geschenke an die Kunden geben wollen, weil diese nicht dauerhaft spielen können. Diese Probleme hätte man verhindern können sie waren absolut absehbar.

Naja für mich ist so ein KS auf jedenfall nichts weil ich selten eine dauerhafte Internetverbindung habe, somit fallen solche Spiele schonmal für mich weg.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Die Siedler 7 macht Probleme in Australien*

Wahrscheinlich müssen sie erst die ganzen persönlichen Daten verarbeiten und verkaufen, die dabei übertragen wurden. Dann sind die Server wieder on


----------



## DarthDevil (2. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Die Siedler 7 macht Probleme in Australien*

so langsam müssten sie doch endlich merken das sie mist gebaut haben. das server immer wieder ausfallen ist leider nicht vermeidbar, das war vorauszusehen. und die von ubisoft ganz besonders, die schaffen es ja noch nichtmal ihr forum am laufen zu halten.
und dann auch noch zu feige sich der kritik zu stellen, nein , stattdessen verhängt man ne informationsperre. anscheinend scheint kundenfeindlichkeit so langsam ein trend zu sein, wenn ich mir zB mal die agb von blizzards neuem battlenet ansehe,hier ein kleiner vorgeschmack: "Soweit die anwendbaren Gesetze dies zulassen, verzichten Sie auf alle Persönlichkeitsrechte, die Sie
ggf. in Bezug auf Inhalte haben."
und auch ea setzt auf einen onlinezwang, weitere werden bestimmt folgen. ich seh schon den tag an dem es gar keine spiele mehr ohne irgendeinen solchen bockmist gibt. aber eins weiß ich sicher, wenn dieser tag da ist steig ich von kaufen auf raubkopieren um.


----------



## frenzy (3. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Die Siedler 7 macht Probleme in Australien*

Oh ja!! je mehr Probleme sie mit ihrem Kopierschutz haben, desto besser!! Vielleicht lernen sie es dann endlich mal und lassen es den ehrlichen Kunden zu gängeln!!

Diese ganze Geschichte erinnert mich doch sehr an HD+. Da wird auch mit allen Kräften versucht, jeglichen Mehrwert zu zerstören und das Produkt so unbeliebt wie nur irgendwie möglich zu gestallten.

Irgendwann ist es soweit, dass wir alle ein "Payatonne" haben müssen. Das ist dann die ganze Zeit mit dem Internet verbunden, verlangsamt alle Geräte zu Hause, spioniert uns in Echtzeit aus und sollte das Internet mal ausfallen, funktioniert zu Hause einfach gar nichts mehr. Außerdem überweist es jeden Tag einen Euro von meinem Konto an eine beliebige große Firma. Es zeichnet ausschließlich die Werbung im TV auf, welche man auch nicht vorspuhlen kann und wenn man sich gerade einen aktuell ausgestrahlten Film anschaut, muss man nach jedem Werbeblock die beworbenen Produkte in der richtigen Reihenfolge eingeben, damit man weiter gucken kann. So werden dann die ganze Raubpinkelpausenmacher vom Programm ausgeschlossen! Umschalten geht sowieso nur, in einer kurzen Zeitspanne zwischen den Filmen. Danach ist man an das Programm gebunden bis zur nächsten Umschalterlaubnis


----------



## fsm (5. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisofts neuer Kopierschutz: Die Siedler 7 macht Probleme in Australien*

Also...... wer AC2 offline spielen möchte, kann das problemlos tun.


Es existiert zwar kein "Crack" in diesem Sinne, jedoch gibt es einen Server-Emulator. Man leitet mit der 'hosts'-Datei im Sys32-Ordner den Verkehr des Ubilaunchers auf Localhost um und lässt nebenher diesen Emulator laufen. Anfangs war das nur eine Idee, aber fleißige Käufer (hehe) haben den Datenverkehr ihres Spieles gelogged und zur Verfügung gestellt. Seit einigen Tagen ist das Spiel komplett von Sequenz 1 - 12 inkl. aller Trigger spielbar. Es gibt zwar nach wie vor zwei, drie Stellen, an denen es nicht weitergeht - das liegt jedoch nicht am Emulator, sondern am Spiel. Lösungen dafür sind einfache Dinge, die in den FAQ beantwortet sind. Zwei Beispiele:



> Q: Nachdem Leonardo die Klinge repariert hat und ich diese auswählen soll, hängt sich das game auf.
> A: Warte kurz und drück dann die "2"
> 
> Q: Nachdem ich in Sequenz 4 den flüchtenden Soldaten gekillt hab,geht das Spiel nicht weiter.
> A: Töte ihn nicht sondern lass ihn laufen.




Na ja, jedenfalls ist das Spiel längst geknackt - und zwar zu 100%. Natürlich werde ich hier diesen Emulator nicht verlinken und mich auch NICHT als Freund der Piraterie aussprechen -- aber gerade jetzt in den Ferien ist es doch ärgerlich, wenn man im Flugzeug oder in der Ferienwohnung ohne Internet spielen möchte. Dieses Problem wurde nun dank des sehr guten Services der Community gelöst und erlaubt Spielern aus aller Welt, AC2 offline und jederzeit zu spielen - auch, wenn die Ubi-Server aus Versehen mal down sind.

Also dann...Auch offline viel Spaß mit dem "Assassins Creed 2 server emulator", wie mein Freund Google ihn nannte. Gibt's sogar mit Updater............. Sollte mein Post illegale Inhalte enthalten, bitte ich, diese zu entfernen. Ich hoffe aber, ich ging nicht zu weit -- ich will ja nur helfen. Der Emulator funktioniert natürlich auch mit der legalen Version des Spieles!


Frohe Ostern.


----------

